# charts charts & oh charts :)



## baby_rose

My fellow charting ladies comment so we can all admire eachother charts :)


----------



## kmpreston

What the heck is wrong with mine?! (I hope it's attached)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 54


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Quite liking mine so far this month, just praying my temp stays up!!!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1fd606/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## baby_rose

Wow big dip km,
Fx lara chart looks great:) as for me idk if ill o or not im on hcg diet shots lets see what it does to my cycle


----------



## Oasis717

I'm just waiting to ovulate, I hate the wait! Last month was the best chart I've had since my cycles came back after the birth of my 10 month old, unfortunately I had a cp last cycle and in March:( good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## kmpreston

baby_rose said:


> Wow big dip km,
> Fx lara chart looks great:) as for me idk if ill o or not im on hcg diet shots lets see what it does to my cycle

Not only is it a big dip but it was a big dip for two days and way below normal body temperature! And I took my temp a few times. So weird. Back up now so let's hope it stays normal


----------



## mrs.ginger

Mine looks a mess

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f5a42/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## baby_rose

Mine also looks odd i really hope ihavent od since ihavent bd in a few days :/


----------



## Oasis717

Hoping you catch your egg baby rose, hopefully I'll get my CH tomorrow just need one more high temp, I'm pleased I will of o Friday as we bd most Thursday and Fri xxx


----------



## baby_rose

Wow girl u got a good chance! Glad ur hubby keeps up and mine well hes been slacking off lately on the days that matter all bad, and i noticed my thermometer was giving up the other day so idk how accurate my temps r ill see if i can get batteries or a new one


----------



## baby_rose

Ginger do u temp at the same time everyday?


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks baby rose its more me keeping up though lol, he's 16 years younger than me xxxxx


----------



## baby_rose

Lolgirl props too u :) and enjoy it beforehe gets lazy lol mine is 25 but hes a fatboy so if he has some beers eats then hes going straight to bed booooo


----------



## mrs.ginger

I do. I temp at 6:30 am. The issue is that I have a DD that still isn't STTN, so I'm up all hours.


----------



## baby_rose

Ahh ginger im sure its tough how about opks?


----------



## mrs.ginger

Hopefully in the mail by now but with Monday being a holiday I'm not sure. DH and I were NTNP and just decided to seriously TTC. We are only doing six months and that's it. If it doesn't happen, we have had our last. We shall see!


----------



## baby_rose

My temps r super wacky this cycle so i probably didn't o at all or i havent also my thermometer is dying so booo to my temps this month


----------



## Rdavi82

this looks amazing!


----------



## Oasis717

Baby rose am really hoping its just your thermometer  xxxx got my CH today, temps not as high as last cycle but that's OK, 4 dpo tomorrow, it seems to take an age to get to o day and then the tww goes so fast! Xxx


----------



## mrs.ginger

I got CH today as well. CD 11. Only DTD on CD9 so not sure on the chance for this month. Unless FF moves my CH.


----------



## Oasis717

Mrs Ginger that's some rise!xx


----------



## mrs.ginger

I don't understand that high temp. Maybe I'm starting to get sick? FF bumped my OV date to CD 13 now. I'm all over the place. I really need those OPK for next month I think.


----------



## baby_rose

Im spotting just like the last cycle im sure it will be and early early af as usual i got progesterone cream but i had to confirm o before using it anf yea that didnt happen my temps sucked this month ill be sitting it out im sure ill start af shortly girl goodluck


----------



## Oasis717

It does seem really high Mrs Ginger, I'm using opks again next month I didn't this month, they do help, sorry you're spotting baby rose xxxxx


----------



## baby_rose

Luck ladies af got me hoping for a normal cycle this time ill be stalking :)


----------



## Oasis717

Wishing you masses of luck for this cycle baby rose xxx


----------



## baby_rose

Check in hows everyone?


----------



## Domara

my temps are all over the place right now- I had to change my work schedule so my temp time had to change. Hoping it levels out a bit this week. FF said I will O on CD16, which is still 8 days away. They were on point last month. Need to buy some more OPK.


----------



## Dreamer320

Hi Ladies! 

I had a temp drop this morning... I hate waiting! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/372541/thumb.png


----------



## kmpreston

Right what's going on here?! I know my temps were iffy to start with cause I was getting up at random times. No probs. But I have used OPKs which were positve, my temp has steadily risen for three days since....why no crosshairs?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Dreamer320

kmpreston said:


> Right what's going on here?! I know my temps were iffy to start with cause I was getting up at random times. No probs. But I have used OPKs which were positve, my temp has steadily risen for three days since....why no crosshairs?!

Hopefully after tomorrow's temp it will input a crosshair for O.

Mine didn't do it until the 4th temp after but it doesn't always do that it varies. 

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## kmpreston

Dreamer320 said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Right what's going on here?! I know my temps were iffy to start with cause I was getting up at random times. No probs. But I have used OPKs which were positve, my temp has steadily risen for three days since....why no crosshairs?!
> 
> Hopefully after tomorrow's temp it will input a crosshair for O.
> 
> Mine didn't do it until the 4th temp after but it doesn't always do that it varies.
> 
> Keep us posted!!!Click to expand...

Still not done it cause it's gone back down to 35.5. I changed it to see what it would say and if my temp was 35.9 again I get crosshairs so now I'm a bit confused and worried I didn't O


----------



## Dreamer320

Sorry Hun.. I'm not sure, I wish I had the knowledge to share but I'm just as confused as u!!! Maybe some of the other girls have input?!


----------



## Oasis717

Ff sometimes takes some time to work it out and sometimes doesn't manage to work it out! Hopefully things will become clearer, I hate waiting for things like that.xxx
Dreamer your temps are looking good! Xx
Baby rose and Mrs Ginger how are you? As I knew from my temps and no symptoms I was out this month, onto the next cycle! Xxx


----------



## Dreamer320

Thanks oasis. Baby dust to u for ur next cycle!!!!

How is everyone today?:coffee:


----------



## mrs.ginger

My temps are still crazy. My chart looks awful. I don't even know what's going on.


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.ginger said:


> My temps are still crazy. My chart looks awful. I don't even know what's going on.

I totally hear you ginger! I'm beginning to wonder if my body temp is even worth checking because it's so erratic! This chart is making me feel a wee bit sick! I got two positive OPKs, watery cm, cramping and slight pains on Saturday. I think I O'd and I think my temps are just nuts! (Wishful thinking)


----------



## mrs.ginger

I didn't have my OPK's yet. So I hope I did, but I really have no idea. Like you, I definitely cannot go by temps whatsoever


----------



## Dreamer320

kmpreston said:


> mrs.ginger said:
> 
> 
> My temps are still crazy. My chart looks awful. I don't even know what's going on.
> 
> I totally hear you ginger! I'm beginning to wonder if my body temp is even worth checking because it's so erratic! This chart is making me feel a wee bit sick! I got two positive OPKs, watery cm, cramping and slight pains on Saturday. I think I O'd and I think my temps are just nuts! (Wishful thinking)Click to expand...


I would go with ur gut. If you had all the symptoms of ovulation.. I would go with that. Only you know your body!! Temps can be off for soooo many reasons. Sleep deprived, illness, stress etc!!


----------



## Dreamer320

I'm getting really bad AF cramps. Like really bad. Shes def coming. Ugh. My cycles are so short since coming off BC and so unpredictable . :dohh:


----------



## Oasis717

Ladies I'm confused I've not had a cycle like this, I've had change my chart as AF still hasn't arrived, I assumed when I saw red yest morn that AF was here but other than that when I wiped no AF, still getting brown but that's it so odd, AF is due today I'm 13 dpo. I wish AF would hurry up as dh is away for work on the 27th and at this rate I'll be o then:( cramps are gone too and boobs slightly sore but I know I'm not pregnant, no symptoms, looked like that cp really messed with me xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer320

Oasis717 said:


> Ladies I'm confused I've not had a cycle like this, I've had change my chart as AF still hasn't arrived, I assumed when I saw red yest morn that AF was here but other than that when I wiped no AF, still getting brown but that's it so odd, AF is due today I'm 13 dpo. I wish AF would hurry up as dh is away for work on the 27th and at this rate I'll be o then:( cramps are gone too and boobs slightly sore but I know I'm not pregnant, no symptoms, looked like that cp really messed with me xxxxx



Your temps are still steady though which is good.. If AF doesn't come in next day or so... I'd say test.

I'm confused on my chart. Big dip to just below coverline today. I had real bad cramps last night but no AF and still no sign of it. Cramping stopped.


----------



## baby_rose

Sorry about af oasis, cd 10 here dunno if i should go buy opks this diet its throwing off my cycles again i popped in my b6 and vitex today im wondering if all o or not since i have my progesterone cream ready lol lets see girls fx i dont want another 16 day cycle again -____-


----------



## Calr83

Mine is pretty depressing. I had two normal cycles after coming off birth control and started charting towards the end of my last one. My temps were always mid to upper 98s. Now that I started charting, this is what I'm getting. I do have longer than normal cycles, usually lasting 38-40 days. But if this chart is accurate I am 2 weeks late so far on ovulating.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girls I'm def getting opks this cycle, I didn't last one but I like the head start on o! Xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer320

I'm getting OpKs next cycle too. I'm lost.

I thought AF was gonna show when my temp dropped below coverline but now my temp is real high. What does this mean?? Am I just all over the place? Preg test was negative 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/372541/thumb.png


----------



## baby_rose

Any chance u just od?


----------



## Dreamer320

I actually just thought that to myself but then again I don't have any ewcm to indicate I did?

I need to buy OpKs


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer you can implant up to 12dpo, that's an awfully high temp for 13dpo! I'm stalking your chart! Fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer320

Oasis717 said:


> Dreamer you can implant up to 12dpo, that's an awfully high temp for 13dpo! I'm stalking your chart! Fingers crossed xxxxx

Ah, your post gave me some hope. 

All evening I've been having short, sudden stab like pains in lower right stomach like every 2 min or so.. Extremely weird and I don't ever remember this in early pregnancy or even before AF. It's not painful but definitely strong enough to be annoying.

Hopefully tomorrow's temp gives me some insight.

Off to bed! Nite :sleep:


----------



## 55comet555

heres my chart! I was sick a lot this cycle so that's why my temps are so high during the beginning of my cycle. I thought I was 6dpo today but ff changed my crosshairs so I'm only 3dpo now.
 



Attached Files:







ff.png
File size: 104.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Oasis717

Hope youre feeling better comet xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer, excited to see today's temp xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer320

55comet555 said:


> heres my chart! I was sick a lot this cycle so that's why my temps are so high during the beginning of my cycle. I thought I was 6dpo today but ff changed my crosshairs so I'm only 3dpo now.


Aw hope your feeling better!



Oasis717 said:


> Dreamer, excited to see today's temp xxxxx

Good morning :flower: 

Yesterday my high temp was 98.60 today is 98.48.. Very slight dip, still high though...:shrug:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/372541/thumb.png

How r u today?


----------



## Dreamer320

baby_rose: did you end up getting OPKs?


----------



## kmpreston

Mines looking a little better now but Ff seems to have decided I'm having a 20 day luteal phase because last cycle (first one after coming off the pill) was so long. Hopefully it's not gonna be that long! It's told me to wait to test until 27th sept but that's 20dpo so surely I can test the week before?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer its still v high for 14dpo, are you testing again? Xxx AF is super bad today, I can never go anywhere second or third day, nightmare! Hoping that means I have a thick enough lining and its just catching a good egg, AF used to be 7/8 days but now its 4/5, it was 5 days the cycle before my youngest so I'm hoping bits still the samexxxxx


----------



## 55comet555

thanks girls! ya I've been feeling better! thank god! :)


----------



## Oasis717

That's good comet! I'm happy today, my 10 month old has just started walking! Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer320

kmpreston said:


> Mines looking a little better now but Ff seems to have decided I'm having a 20 day luteal phase because last cycle (first one after coming off the pill) was so long. Hopefully it's not gonna be that long! It's told me to wait to test until 27th sept but that's 20dpo so surely I can test the week before?!


I would test earlier!! LoL ur chart is looking better!



Oasis717 said:


> Dreamer its still v high for 14dpo, are you testing again? Xxx AF is super bad today, I can never go anywhere second or third day, nightmare! Hoping that means I have a thick enough lining and its just catching a good egg, AF used to be 7/8 days but now its 4/5, it was 5 days the cycle before my youngest so I'm hoping bits still the samexxxxx

Eh I was sooo tempted to take a test this morning but I'm gonna wait til Tuesday if AF doesn't show. LoL of course I say that but I need will power. Sorry that AF is bad.. Think of it as a super good clean out before a BFP 



Oasis717 said:


> That's good comet! I'm happy today, my 10 month old has just started walking! Xxxx

Yay!!!!! That's a great milestone!! :)


----------



## Oasis717

Lol thanks dreamer! And you are good waiting xxxx


----------



## baby_rose

Fx for u ladies:) i took an opk cd10 nothing promising or close to + didnt test yesterday might pick up some opks from the dollor tree abd occasionally take some dont really feel like testing everyday


----------



## baby_rose

I had a dip today so just in case i made sure we bd before the bf left to work lol


----------



## 55comet555

Oasis717 said:


> That's good comet! I'm happy today, my 10 month old has just started walking! Xxxx

Yay!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks comet xxxxx 
Great u got bd in just in case! I can't wait for af to go xxx


----------



## baby_rose

What brands of opks r u girls using? I had wondfos but never git a positiveit could have jist been my wacky cycles


----------



## cutieq

Yay love this thread. This is only my 2nd month charting but I've become a bit obsessed!


----------



## Dreamer320

cutieq said:


> Yay love this thread. This is only my 2nd month charting but I've become a bit obsessed!


Isn't it crazy how it consumes us? LoL!! :flower:


----------



## cutieq

I let out a literal "YES" with a fist bump for my temp rise this am. I'm very new to temps and look forward to learning from you ladies!


----------



## baby_rose

Yeyyyy girls first + dollar tree opk!! Thank god we bd this mornigand ill try again tonight were out and about let see if i can ppst the pic
 



Attached Files:







CAM04184.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2









CAM04185.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 55comet555

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks comet xxxxx
> Great u got bd in sis just in case! I can't wait for af to go xxx

your welcome! and yep! we didn't bd the day after O but we did pretty good this cycle I think! 

:happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

cutieq said:


> Yay love this thread. This is only my 2nd month charting but I've become a bit obsessed!

That's a fabulous rise cutie! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

55comet555 said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks comet xxxxx
> Great u got bd in sis just in case! I can't wait for af to go xxx
> 
> your welcome! and yep! we didn't bd the day after O but we did pretty good this cycle I think!
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Must of been hard to tell with being ill but you've got it covered for definite I think! Xxxxx


----------



## baby_rose

Morning girls just took my temp ithibk i may have od. Already but i also woke up with a stomach bug i cheated on my diet last night and my stomach was justnot having it i hope its not that, whixh caused ny rise-____-


----------



## Dreamer320

baby_rose said:


> Morning girls just took my temp ithibk i may have od. Already but i also woke up with a stomach bug i cheated on my diet last night and my stomach was justnot having it i hope its not that, whixh caused ny rise-____-



Morning!!

Looks like you O'd to me! 

--------------

My temps still pretty high this morning .... Just waiting.


----------



## baby_rose

Thx dreamer ill see what my ipk is like later i didnt get to bd last night bummer and i wanted to early this morning but that didnt happen either who knows maybe later the bf always gets lazy when it matters most


----------



## Dreamer320

Well u did BD within the time frame if u don't get to but try to do it tonight!!!!


----------



## baby_rose

Yea hoping yesterday mornings has a chance lol how r u feeling so far?


----------



## Dreamer320

Everything is good here. Just tired of waiting! I either want a positive test or AF to show to move on. 

I caved in Oasis.. I tested. BFN. I tried not to test but that failed. LoL


----------



## baby_rose

Wth ladies help another + -___- now what
 



Attached Files:







CAM04209.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cutieq

It can stay solid for a few days right?

I'm out of town this weekend and will likely be sharing a bed with my friend. That's two days I can't temp :( I'm very tempted to volunteer to sleep on the couch just so she won't hear the beeping. I wish you could turn the sound off somehow!


----------



## Dreamer320

Every time I used OpKs in the past it would be positive for 2-3 solid days. That's just my experience though


----------



## baby_rose

Its new to me lol maybe today wa. My real positive good thing hubby is happy and willing to bd lol lets hope, and cutie who cares tell her ur on medication lol and ur doc needs ur temps lol some ppl dont catch on. Hahahha


----------



## mrs.ginger

There's also a hole at the back of the thermometer. If you hold your finger over it you can hear a thing!


----------



## baby_rose

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## 55comet555

well ladies, I started spotting tonight, so its either af arriving early(6-8 days) or Ib. but I'm feeling down about it. Ugh. :(


----------



## baby_rose

Temps r still in the running give it a day


----------



## Oasis717

Baby rose id get positive opks after id o too, hope you get some bd in!xxx
Dreamer sorry about the BFN hope its just too early, still looking good xx
Comet too early for AF surely? Hoping its ib! Xx

Hope everyone else is OK, AF just leaving this end xxx


----------



## Dreamer320

oasis - glad to hear AF is almost done!!

Here's my chart.. Still high .


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/372541/thumb.png

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## cutieq

That's for the tip mrs. G

Baby rose you're temps look like that was definitely o!

Dreamer your temps look great!

55, that's hopefully ib. Seems to early for AF.


----------



## baby_rose

Thx girls ill b happy with just a normal cycle for now lol slight dip today lets see how it goes and how my opk looks later


----------



## melewen

Question, ladies.. when you're pg, do your overall post-O temps rise from your typical ovulatory cycle's average?


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer your temps are looking awesome! Xxxx


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> Question, ladies.. when you're pg, do your overall post-O temps rise from your typical ovulatory cycle's average?

Not 100% certain here but I think as long as they stay high, you're good. Your temp rise looks great!


----------



## Dreamer320

oasis... Another rise this morning. Ah!! 

How r u doin?


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/372541/thumb.png


----------



## Dreamer320

baby_rose said:


> Thx girls ill b happy with just a normal cycle for now lol slight dip today lets see how it goes and how my opk looks later


Aww :flower:

It looks like u ovulated for sure based on ur OpKs.. Tomorrow's temp might show the crosshair


----------



## cutieq

Dreamer320 said:


> oasis... Another rise this morning. Ah!!
> 
> How r u doin?
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/372541/thumb.png

Beautiful rise!!


----------



## melewen

Dreamer320 said:


> oasis... Another rise this morning. Ah!!
> 
> How r u doin?
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/372541/thumb.png

That looks like maybe the beginning of a triphasic... :winkwink:I'm a little jealous, just saying! :D


----------



## Dreamer320

Thanks girls.. I don't have any more tests in the house so I'm very anxious. 

How's everyone feeling??


----------



## Dreamer320

melewen said:


> Dreamer320 said:
> 
> 
> oasis... Another rise this morning. Ah!!
> 
> How r u doin?
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/372541/thumb.png
> 
> That looks like maybe the beginning of a triphasic... :winkwink:I'm a little jealous, just saying! :DClick to expand...

Lol.. If only I had a BFP to go along with it ...! Your temps are looking good too so far.. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dreamer320

cutieq said:


> Dreamer320 said:
> 
> 
> oasis... Another rise this morning. Ah!!
> 
> How r u doin?
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/372541/thumb.png
> 
> Beautiful rise!!Click to expand...

Your temp is up too ..I know it's still early in the tww but any rise is good!


----------



## cutieq

Yea. I've got a lot of chart envy going on hehe. So glad I found a chart stalking thread! Every day I get a new temp, I'm analyzing the crap out of it even though I know it's too early to tell anything from it.


----------



## 55comet555

ff changed my crosshairs once again, that's the 3rd time this month. :( so I'm only 3dpo, so that explains the spotting, but I never O'ed this late in a cycle so im not sure if I trust it. Wish I would of used OPT this cycle, but completely forgot :/


----------



## baby_rose

Commet it uses ur cm description also try to distinguish wet sticky ewcm etc that may help


----------



## cutieq

55comet555 said:


> ff changed my crosshairs once again, that's the 3rd time this month. :( so I'm only 3dpo, so that explains the spotting, but I never O'ed this late in a cycle so im not sure if I trust it. Wish I would of used OPT this cycle, but completely forgot :/

So frustrating. It looks like it was cd19 to me. Any other o symptoms like cramps you can think of?


----------



## 55comet555

cutieq said:


> 55comet555 said:
> 
> 
> ff changed my crosshairs once again, that's the 3rd time this month. :( so I'm only 3dpo, so that explains the spotting, but I never O'ed this late in a cycle so im not sure if I trust it. Wish I would of used OPT this cycle, but completely forgot :/
> 
> So frustrating. It looks like it was cd19 to me. Any other o symptoms like cramps you can think of?Click to expand...

I was thinking that I O'ed on cd19 also, I'm glad someone agrees with me! I had some cramps on the cd19 which made me think that I did O on cd19, but idk why FF is being so crazy with changing my O date.


----------



## Syd12

I love this! Anyone want to look at my chart? It's my third month...for cycles 1 and 2, I O'd on D18 and D15, respectively. Today, I am D23 (first day of peak on cbfm and 3 days out from first solid OPK +). I would usually see a rise by now, but don't have one. Does my chart look anovulatory? 

keeping my fingers crossed that temps go up tmw =T

Chart is attached I think!
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-16-13-28-58.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer320 said:


> oasis... Another rise this morning. Ah!!
> 
> How r u doin?
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/372541/thumb.png

Oh my lord I've just seen your temp for today!!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Comet I'm thinking CD 19 too but your higher temps when you were ill before have thrown ff off, I do think CD 19 xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer320

My cat has been laying on my stomach every chance she gets :shock: 

Syd12: I don't think you ovulated based on your chart but I'm no expert. Were U on birth control of some sort before TTC?


----------



## melewen

55comet555 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55comet555 said:
> 
> 
> ff changed my crosshairs once again, that's the 3rd time this month. :( so I'm only 3dpo, so that explains the spotting, but I never O'ed this late in a cycle so im not sure if I trust it. Wish I would of used OPT this cycle, but completely forgot :/
> 
> So frustrating. It looks like it was cd19 to me. Any other o symptoms like cramps you can think of?Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking that I O'ed on cd19 also, I'm glad someone agrees with me! I had some cramps on the cd19 which made me think that I did O on cd19, but idk why FF is being so crazy with changing my O date.Click to expand...

That's what I was going to say! Try removing your OPK and see what FF does. I never get a positive and FF was moving my crosshairs based off that, because I stopped testing once I did O. But yeah, looks like CD 19 to me. Especially since you had EWCM the day before!


----------



## melewen

Dreamer320 said:


> My cat has been laying on my stomach every chance she gets :shock:
> 
> Syd12: I don't think you ovulated based on your chart but I'm no expert. Were U on birth control of some sort before TTC?

Uh, you had an implantation dip and now a triphasic! I'm soooo jelly :happydance:


----------



## Syd12

Thanks for your response Dreamer! Congrats on your pregnancy!

I was afraid that I am having an anovulatory cycle, but was hopeful with the cbfm and opk results. My temps are just telling me otherwise. I stopped birth control about 1.5 years ago. It could be because I was diagnosed with endometriosis at the beginning of this cycle, so maybe it's screwing up ovulation. Hopefully I can return to normal next month. What a bummer since we DTD a lot around when I thought I was ovulating!


----------



## Dreamer320

Ah not pregnant yet... Still BFN!


----------



## mrs.ginger

My chart is so messed up. I had discarded a few of the temps, but still me CH, so I went and put them back. I wish my OPK had been here sooner this month. I tested a few days ago and had a near + but I have no clue what's going on. I guess I will know when I O when AF decides to show. Frustrating.


----------



## mrs.ginger

Good luck Dreamer!


----------



## Oasis717

Feel like I'm way behind you all lol, hoping to o around CD 15 again xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer320 said:


> Ah not pregnant yet... Still BFN!

Unbelievable! Sorry hunni i honestly feel like I'm looking at a bfp chart, really hope it shows up for you!! Xxxxx


----------



## 55comet555

melewen said:


> 55comet555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55comet555 said:
> 
> 
> ff changed my crosshairs once again, that's the 3rd time this month. :( so I'm only 3dpo, so that explains the spotting, but I never O'ed this late in a cycle so im not sure if I trust it. Wish I would of used OPT this cycle, but completely forgot :/
> 
> So frustrating. It looks like it was cd19 to me. Any other o symptoms like cramps you can think of?Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking that I O'ed on cd19 also, I'm glad someone agrees with me! I had some cramps on the cd19 which made me think that I did O on cd19, but idk why FF is being so crazy with changing my O date.Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was going to say! Try removing your OPK and see what FF does. I never get a positive and FF was moving my crosshairs based off that, because I stopped testing once I did O. But yeah, looks like CD 19 to me. Especially since you had EWCM the day before!Click to expand...

I removed it and it didn't change anything, I'm just gonna go by CD19 as my O date. So by that! I'm 7dpo! Thanks for helping me figure it out!


----------



## cutieq

Dreamer, I hope it's just a shy BFP. Your chart looks so good! 

Sorry Mrs :( this stuff gets so confusing.


----------



## kmpreston

I'm now 9dpo, can't stop myself from POAS for the last 3 days. BFN of course and I know I'm not out but I definitely feel out. Think my charts looking ok still tho
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dreamer320

Thanks everyone. I will def keep you posted. It's driving me insane! LoL 


Oasis.. Your getting there. And if I go on to my next cycle you will b way ahead of me! Hah 

:dust: to all


----------



## baby_rose

Km ur chart still looks good


----------



## Syd12

Ahhh sorry dreamer! I thought you already tested. Your chart looks amazing! Best of luck!


----------



## Dreamer320

Syd12 said:


> Ahhh sorry dreamer! I thought you already tested. Your chart looks amazing! Best of luck!

No problem!!! :)


----------



## Dreamer320

kmpreston said:


> I'm now 9dpo, can't stop myself from POAS for the last 3 days. BFN of course and I know I'm not out but I definitely feel out. Think my charts looking ok still tho

Your chart is lookin good from here!


----------



## Oasis717

Km your chart is looking v good!! Xx
Dreamer I'm not surprised its driving you mad! Have you ever had a cycle like this before and not been pregnant? Xxxxx
Baby rose glad you've got your CH xxxx


----------



## cutieq

Speaking of charts going nuts, I've got the start of a rolleercoaster going on


----------



## Dreamer320

Oasis717 said:


> Km your chart is looking v good!! Xx
> Dreamer I'm not surprised its driving you mad! Have you ever had a cycle like this before and not been pregnant? Xxxxx
> Baby rose glad you've got your CH xxxx

Not with my temps so elevated. It's so confusing and frustrating! I'm starting to feel that I can't possibly be pregnant all my tests r negative. For sure there would be at least a faint line by now?! 18dpo today 

:coffee:


----------



## cutieq

Dreamer did you remove your chart? I don't see it in the sig.


----------



## cutieq

Baby rose and km, those temps look good!


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> Speaking of charts going nuts, I've got the start of a rolleercoaster going on

Looks like you just had a fallback rise. I had that this cycle too!


----------



## Dreamer320

cutieq said:


> Dreamer did you remove your chart? I don't see it in the sig.

No it's not In my sig I've been posting it every few pages lol . DUH why didn't I put it in my signature?!?! Sometimes I amaze myself! I'm adding it now!!


----------



## melewen

Do you mind taking a peek at my chart? My temps are so stable up there and I'm at 8 dpo, feel like if I were pg id have some dips and whatnot?! Urgh! I pore over this chart like an astrologer I swear. It's driving me a little nuts!


----------



## baby_rose

Thanks cq :) i would get happy but theres a big chance that rise was due to the progesterone cream now i just need to findout if my egg got fertilized or not -____- sore nips a little but nothing crazy


----------



## cutieq

Thanks melewen, I don't think I had one of those last cycle. I'll look it up. Your chart looks good to me! The temps are high and that's all that matters. I was reading that not all women get imp dips

dreamer, your temps still look so good. Even that dip was high.

FX all. It's so hard not to analyze these temps to death!!


----------



## Dreamer320

Everyone's temps seem good to me!!


----------



## cdex67

Hi ladies, seems like a fun thread so I thought I'd jump in! Chart is in my sig :)


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> Thanks melewen, I don't think I had one of those last cycle. I'll look it up. Your chart looks good to me! The temps are high and that's all that matters. I was reading that not all women get imp dips
> 
> dreamer, your temps still look so good. Even that dip was high.
> 
> FX all. It's so hard not to analyze these temps to death!!

I read that only about 1/3 of women get the implantation dip. But I could still get it like tomorrow or the next day right? I literally wake up in the morning willing my body to have a dip. Which is insane because even if I COULD control my temperature with my mind, like.... that has nothing to do with being pg. Haha! Insanity!


----------



## cutieq

Hi cdex!

Mel, you definitely can. It's between 6-12 dpo. But you don't need it for your BFP!
I try every morning to have mind control over my temps lol. Like I'm gambling. Come onnnn 98. 98. Mama wants to see a 98! Then womp!


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> Hi cdex!
> 
> Mel, you definitely can. It's between 6-12 dpo. But you don't need it for your BFP!
> I try every morning to have mind control over my temps lol. Like I'm gambling. Come onnnn 98. 98. Mama wants to see a 98! Then womp!

Hahahaha. Tomorrow I've got a lot riding on a big dip!


----------



## cdex67

I'm hoping for a rise tomorrow. I know a little drop is normal but I still don't like it :)


----------



## cutieq

cdex67 said:


> I'm hoping for a rise tomorrow. I know a little drop is normal but I still don't like it :)

Temp rises all around! I'm hoping for temps 98+


----------



## cdex67

cutieq said:


> cdex67 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a rise tomorrow. I know a little drop is normal but I still don't like it :)
> 
> Temp rises all around! I'm hoping for temps 98+Click to expand...

Wouldn't that be nice?! I've never gone above 98. By the way, I LOVE your avatar picture!


----------



## Dreamer320

Keep the temp up ladies!!! Mind over matter!! Haha

I better get a bfp or AF tomorrow. This is insane.


----------



## baby_rose

So as im reading ladies my temps will b false in a sense since im doing the progesterone cream count my chart out lol


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> cdex67 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a rise tomorrow. I know a little drop is normal but I still don't like it :)
> 
> Temp rises all around! I'm hoping for temps 98+Click to expand...

I will accept either a big temp rise or a big fat imantation dip. One or the other, but nothing else (maybe bullying a little will help?)


----------



## Oasis717

Everyone's temps are looking good lol surely we're gunna see some bfp's soon?! Xxxx


----------



## cutieq

This is the new mind control thread. I got my highest post o temp so far but it was a small rise. Take what you can get I guess!


----------



## Dreamer320

19dpo..


----------



## cdex67

My temp went back up this morning, quite a bit higher than yesterday but not as high as I'd like.


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> This is the new mind control thread. I got my highest post o temp so far but it was a small rise. Take what you can get I guess!

It IS! I got a pretty big dip, but not to coverline or anything. But the weird thing is when the thermometer was beeping, it did this weird like.. lower toned beep before the higher, regular beep. I tested again and it did the same thing, but my temp was a little higher. Tested AGAIN (by this time I was wide awake and much warmer I'd assume) and I was at about the same temp as yesterday. Ugh! I'm so confused. Also my pattern could be AF coming a day early or an AF-related dip.. :bfn: this morning. BLEH!


----------



## cutieq

melewen, you got your dip. Not as big as you wanted, but your temps are still high! Hoping that's not an AF dip. 

cdex67, you got your rise. beautiful temps!

Dreamer320, your temp is still high. I'd say that's a good sign. are you using an FRER or IC to test?

baby_rose, that's poopy. will you still temp just because or gonna take a break from it? 

my temps #'s wise are exactly where they were last month at 6dpo, so I'm not getting too hopeful.


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> melewen, you got your dip. Not as big as you wanted, but your temps are still high! Hoping that's not an AF dip.
> 
> cdex67, you got your rise. beautiful temps!
> 
> Dreamer320, your temp is still high. I'd say that's a good sign. are you using an FRER or IC to test?
> 
> baby_rose, that's poopy. will you still temp just because or gonna take a break from it?
> 
> my temps #'s wise are exactly where they were last month at 6dpo, so I'm not getting too hopeful.

It will be amazing if I can sleep at all tonight, constantly thinking "OMG is it time to test? WILL MY TEMP BE HIGH omgomgomg", ha. Last month my temp drop towards AF was a day later and it was only .2º I believe. This one was .35º, and the minimum FF states for an implantation dip is .3º. My temps don't usually fluctuate wildly either. THE SUSPENSE! It might literally be shortening my life


----------



## cutieq

crazy how analytical we get about this stuff! I definitely look forward to going to bed now just because I know temps await me in the morning. I was happy mine was higher this morning, but still eye rolled that it wasn't a gigantic spike.

I'm still very anxious about this weekend. Temping really depends on the sleeping arrangements, if I can wake up and temp quietly, etc etc. I know it will drive me mad if I have to miss 2 days. My current plan is to offer up the bed and volunteer to sleep on the couch and blame it on the fact that I toss and turn terribly.


----------



## cutieq

actually after looking at my chart last month, Sunday was the day my temp dropped and let me know AF was coming. I'll definitely have to find a way to temp Saturday and Sunday because not knowing if Sunday is a drop will drive me pure mad!


----------



## baby_rose

Huge dip here might have been my thermometer i re took my temp after i rolled over and it was lower lol


----------



## cutieq

super low dip baby_rose!


----------



## baby_rose

Yes ewww there foes my cycle


----------



## cutieq

baby_rose said:


> Yes ewww there foes my cycle

Not at all. You're on 5dpo according to your chart.


----------



## baby_rose

Yea if it doesn't go back tomorrow ill know im out lol


----------



## Dreamer320

Cutie- I'm using frer. I'm starting to think there's something wrong . No AF I feel just.. "Off" hard to explain. It's hot outside but I feel runned down. Very tired, waves of nausea today. Tests r very negative- stark white. 

Any ideas on what this could be?! I just moved and I don't have a doctor in this area yet


----------



## Dreamer320

Wow big drop baby_rose! Hopefully it goes up tomorrow.. Not like it matters in my case!!! LoL


----------



## baby_rose

Dreamer how long r ur cycles usually? Im just exausted and drained dont really have hope for this month i was happy i had my positive opk and temps for the first few days but in my case i think im out blah ill be getting another thermometer hopefully


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer your temps are still way up its a shame you haven't got a doc cause they could of done a blood test, I'm not an expert but I've read loads and I've not come across this other than when the person was pregnant! Still waiting to o this is the worst time I much prefer the tww! Xxxx
Baby rose I hope your temp goes back up tomorrow! Xxxx


----------



## kmpreston

I am totally doing my own head in. I must have done about 10 tests in the last 4 days and I know it's probs too early. I have had a few that look like maybe there's a line but I could be seeing things. So I took them apart and shined a light through them. I could def see something then but one one I think it's a groove showing where a positive line would appear and on the other too it might be pinker. I need to get a grip. Quickly!

My chart isn't helping me feel any better but it won't upload for some reason and to round it all off I have spent the whole day teaching trying not to throw up or fall over because I've been hot and dizzy all day :(


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> actually after looking at my chart last month, Sunday was the day my temp dropped and let me know AF was coming. I'll definitely have to find a way to temp Saturday and Sunday because not knowing if Sunday is a drop will drive me pure mad!

What thermometer do you use? I use a Mabis and it doesn't beep too loudly, and you could put your finger over the back speaker part. They DO have analog thermometers but it would probably mess up your pattern to change now. I bet you'll like not temp those days and someone's PHONE will go off and you will be like

:evil:


----------



## Dreamer320

I def have to get a doctors opinion.. Even if I'm not preg which I really don't think I am at this point. I have too many questions now so I need to go. My cycles have been short 25 days the last 3 cycles.


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

My chart is crazy this month, my 2 yr old is potty training at night now and keeps waking at 5 or 6 for a wee and I cant temp before I go to him as he'd pee himself before I arrived lol. So im having to temp an hour or so later when I get up for real. But the quality of sleep is so unpredicatble, im just not sure im getting a reliable reading :( I think I od on cd11, but ff says cd13, no idea why. I have nasty ov cramps on cd11, a + opk in the am and then negative in the afternoon and negative in the morning of cd 12. oh and ew cm on cd11 as well!! We used preseed this month, first time, it was so smelly. We wont be using again, but so much hard work this month im hoping we did enough!!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1fd606/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## kmpreston

Hopefully i now have a chart in my sig....


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

wow Oasis i'm in awe of you and your OH's stamina!!!!!!! Dont think ive had that much sex since I was 18 lol ;)


----------



## Dreamer320

kmpreston said:


> Hopefully i now have a chart in my sig....

Ur chart looks good! And ur symptoms sound like a good sign too


----------



## kmpreston

Dreamer320 said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully i now have a chart in my sig....
> 
> Ur chart looks good! And ur symptoms sound like a good sign tooClick to expand...

That big dip this morning made me a bit :( but as my last cycle was so whacky I don't know when AF is due for certain and when to give up with the testing. I know 14dpo - 16dpo is the optimum for most people so guess I have a few more days of being a fruitcake. Just thought I'd only get symptoms with high levels of hcg


----------



## Dreamer320

That dip *could* possibly be an implantation dip. I'll be stalking to see :)


----------



## cutieq

Wow so many nice charts! I'm on my phone and it's impossible to catch up. 

Km, hopefully it's not an AF dip for you.

Dreamer, I will be stalking your temps! I hate that you can't get to a doctor.

Afm, hoping for a nice high rise into the 98's


----------



## cutieq

Dreamer, I'm looking back at your chart and it's making me angry. It looks so textbook! Looks like you had an imp dip and everything i've read said that if temps stay up for 18+ days you're likely pregnant. FX for tomorrow!

AFM, I've researched myself to death and found this about my rocky mountain temps "Most likely a) you are not taking your BBTs consistently or sleep erratically, b) you are taking your BBTs orally and you sleep with your mouth open. I'm sure I sleep erratically and with my mouth open. I can't change either of those things so I'll see how my chart matches my results this month but now I'm feeling like temping isn't going to show me much.


----------



## melewen

Cutie I need some mind control to raise my temps tomorrow morning!!! Make this sucker an implantation dip! :)


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> Cutie I need some mind control to raise my temps tomorrow morning!!! Make this sucker an implantation dip! :)

I have to temp early in the am. I'll use the mind control on yours as soon as I'm done with mine. I want some high 98 temps.

Also, I have secured the air mattress, so I'm free to temp and not worry about getting caught!


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Cutie I need some mind control to raise my temps tomorrow morning!!! Make this sucker an implantation dip! :)
> 
> I have to temp early in the am. I'll use the mind control on yours as soon as I'm done with mine. I want some high 98 temps.
> 
> Also, I have secured the air mattress, so I'm free to temp and not worry about getting caught!Click to expand...

Woohoo!! And thanks. I can't wait to attribute our Bfp's to mind control!! Bahaha


----------



## Oasis717

Lara+sam+bump said:


> wow Oasis i'm in awe of you and your OH's stamina!!!!!!! Dont think ive had that much sex since I was 18 lol ;)

Lol thankyou he makes me feel 18!! Xxxx


----------



## cutieq

I'm growing a little defeated with my temps. Last cycles temps at least had some rhyme or reason. These are all over the place. Glad I will know one way or another next week. I'm over the wait. Although if I'm pregnant with this chart, it's a miracle!


----------



## rachy28

Sometimes it's the charts you least expect that turn out to be the best ones :thumbup:


----------



## cutieq

Thanks! I did find one very similar to mine that ended in BFP. I will know soon enough.

Your chart looks great by the way!


----------



## rachy28

Thanks, I don't read into my charts anymore, i stupidly got my hopes up last cycle with the spotting. Ive had triphasic, steady and dips and never gotten my bfp. Good luck :) x


----------



## melewen

Big drop today. I'm out :(


----------



## cutieq

Sorry melewen :(


----------



## cdex67

Aww sorry Melewen :( 

My temp is up today at 8dpo, highest I've had yet. I hope it keeps going.


----------



## melewen

cdex67 said:


> Aww sorry Melewen :(
> 
> My temp is up today at 8dpo, highest I've had yet. I hope it keeps going.

Thanks :( Super bummer. But your chart looks great! Looks like that could've been an implantation dip!


----------



## cdex67

melewen said:


> cdex67 said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry Melewen :(
> 
> My temp is up today at 8dpo, highest I've had yet. I hope it keeps going.
> 
> Thanks :( Super bummer. But your chart looks great! Looks like that could've been an implantation dip!Click to expand...

Thanks, I hope so! Could have sworn AF was coming when I woke up this morning but apparently not. The cramps were icky though lol this is only my 2nd cycle off bcp and the first was 67 days and I'm pretty sure no ovulation so I have no idea what my LP looks like. That's why I started temping.


----------



## Dreamer320

Cutie- my temp is back up to 98.9 this morning . If no answers I'm calling a doctor on Monday. I just am blown away and IF I am pregnant just say. Why wouldn't frer pick it up? The hcg would be high by now... And say it wasn't a healthy pregnancy or I was never pregnant at all the temps would be dropping?! This is by far the worst wait ever .


----------



## Dreamer320

melewen said:


> Big drop today. I'm out :(

It's not over until you see red!


----------



## melewen

Dreamer320 said:


> Cutie- my temp is back up to 98.9 this morning . If no answers I'm calling a doctor on Monday. I just am blown away and IF I am pregnant just say. Why wouldn't frer pick it up? The hcg would be high by now... And say it wasn't a healthy pregnancy or I was never pregnant at all the temps would be dropping?! This is by far the worst wait ever .

How long are your cycles usually? Have you tried maybe a Dollar $ test? I know it's late enough that FRER should be able to pick up the HCG but it might be worth a shot. Honestly I had a weird, long cycle the first month we were TTC and I was SURE I was pregnant. I just knew. And I had all these weird twinges and stuff but BFN after BFN. Everyone thought I was crazy and it's "all in her head" but my doc was like yeah, you were probably pg. Of course it didn't take BUT sometimes things are funky! There's a small percentage of women who don't get a BFP for many many days. We always think "Oh, what's the chance of me being in that 5%?" but someone's got to be, right? FX :) I know you just want answers at this point!


----------



## rachy28

Dreamer320 said:


> Cutie- my temp is back up to 98.9 this morning . If no answers I'm calling a doctor on Monday. I just am blown away and IF I am pregnant just say. Why wouldn't frer pick it up? The hcg would be high by now... And say it wasn't a healthy pregnancy or I was never pregnant at all the temps would be dropping?! This is by far the worst wait ever .

Just throwing this out there but... it looks to me like your ovulation was cd21 and ff may well be wrong :shrug:


----------



## cutieq

rachy28 said:


> Dreamer320 said:
> 
> 
> Cutie- my temp is back up to 98.9 this morning . If no answers I'm calling a doctor on Monday. I just am blown away and IF I am pregnant just say. Why wouldn't frer pick it up? The hcg would be high by now... And say it wasn't a healthy pregnancy or I was never pregnant at all the temps would be dropping?! This is by far the worst wait ever .
> 
> Just throwing this out there but... it looks to me like your ovulation was cd21 and ff may well be wrong :shrug:Click to expand...

hmm this is a pretty valid point :shrug:


----------



## Dreamer320

Thanks for all the input girls, it really helps esp when I'm in such a confusion lol.

Usually my cycles are 25 days long

I thought FF might of been wrong as well with ovulation but then I was thinking of my typical cycle length and my cm didn't really match up. Then again every month is a new journey - anything can Happen.

I've been using frer and I also used a walmart first signal brand cheapie and it's just flat out negative. 

Now if that drop on cd21 was in fact ovulation and not implantation well then there's no way I'm pregnant.. Didn't BD anywhere near that date! LoL.


----------



## Dreamer320

Cutie, ratchey and cdex your charts r lookin good

When do you all start to poas?


----------



## baby_rose

Out :(


----------



## cutieq

Dreamer320 said:


> Cutie, ratchey and cdex your charts r lookin good
> 
> When do you all start to poas?

I hope you get some answers soon. So frustrating. I'm not excited about my chart at all. It's all over the place. I did find some charts with temps that roller coastered like mine that ended in bfp so ... :shrug: 

Only time will tell. My temps are still up so that's a plus.


----------



## 55comet555

baby_rose said:


> Out :(

:hugs::hugs:


I think I'm out as well, no AF yet but I started spotting this morning Its very light pink mixed with my CM, Had negative test this morning. I have no idea whats goin on down there, haha


----------



## rachy28

Im not testing, gave that up along time ago :wacko:
Just waiting til im atleast 5 days late. 

Babyrose, your definitely not out, it could be an estrogen surge or implantation but either way that dip looks promising.


----------



## cutieq

baby_rose said:


> Out :(

sorry hun :(


----------



## cutieq

Dreamer320 said:


> Cutie, ratchey and cdex your charts r lookin good
> 
> When do you all start to poas?

I'm testing Thursday. AF should be due then.


----------



## kmpreston

55comet555 said:


> baby_rose said:
> 
> 
> Out :(
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> I think I'm out as well, no AF yet but I started spotting this morning Its very light pink mixed with my CM, Had negative test this morning. I have no idea whats goin on down there, hahaClick to expand...

This is exactly my situation :(


----------



## cdex67

Dreamer320 said:


> Cutie, ratchey and cdex your charts r lookin good
> 
> When do you all start to poas?

Well...I'd like to say I'm waiting until AF is due, which is Thursday, but I'm sure I'll end up poas sooner. Honestly at this point I'll probably do fmu Monday if temps are still up. That's 11dpo.


----------



## baby_rose

Fx to u ladies who r still up there :) i got a new thermometer and same thingmy old one was still good i temped wit both and .01 degree difference lol but yea im expecting af shortly if it doesn't come cause of the progesterone im stopping it cd26 so i can get normal 28 day cycles back!


----------



## 6footnoodle

Good luck to all you ladies :) I'm creeping so I can learn more. I think I'm going to try temping for the first time this cycle. Only on CD2. 

Quick question do you all do vaginal temping? Can I use a normal digital thermometer?


----------



## cdex67

I don't know about everyone else but I temp orally. I started using a regular digital thermometer but found that a bbt thermometer helps to see less obvious changes or patterns. I got mine for 7 dollars.


----------



## Dreamer320

I temp orally too .


----------



## kmpreston

I temp orally too but mine are mental. If I get another set of Rocky Mountains this cycle I'm getting a better thermometer. Come on new cycle. This times the one! CD1 officially now!


----------



## Oasis717

I temp orally too:) xxx
Dreamer that is interesting ff do get it wrong sometimes! Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer320

Hi ladies!! Hope ur day went well!

FF has a nice feature to "overlay" charts so I used my first pregnancy chart along with my current chart and they seem so very similar? Check it out.. Current cycle is green


----------



## cutieq

Very similar! That's a great sign.


----------



## Bjs2005

Hello all, I hope you don't mind me jumping in this thread now, but I am all sorts of confused with my chart! I thought I had O'd on Sunday the 14 and FF showed my cover line, but then today I had ewcm so it removed the ovulation detection and cover line. 

As a note, I had to switch thermometers mid cycle (on the 15) because my LO took the original one off my night stand and lost it. :( so I don't know if the rise in temp is due to the different thermometer or really O'ing. I don't do opk's, just bbt and cm charting.

My cycles have always been very irregular, 45-60 days long when not on bc. I went off the pill the end of June and started taking vitex. That shortened my cycles (but now LP is shorter? Before it was 12-13 days, now 7-8) this cycle I added vitamin B6 to lengthen LP. 

Since my body hasn't found a regular length yet since coming off bc and taking the vitex and B6 I don't really know what to expect. But I just am totally lost this cycle? I thought I was 5dpo today, but now I'm not sure if I even O'd or not? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer they are so similar!!!! Xxxx


----------



## cutieq

Temping for me will be interesting. Haven't been to sleep yet on my girls trip. 

If I get 4 hours of sleep, I will take it but probably not count it.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Thanks for all your replies ladies. I was so sure that everyone would do vaginally. Glad i asked haha. Less work orally :) I thought I remember reading it was more accurate vaginally but maybe not then.


----------



## Oasis717

Noodle I think it is supposed to be more accurate! I've just never really fancied it lol xxx


----------



## cutieq

Bjs, your temp look a consistent with O. Even with the new thermometer, the temps are pretty consistently in the same post-o range


----------



## Bjs2005

cutieq said:


> Bjs, your temp look a consistent with O. Even with the new thermometer, the temps are pretty consistently in the same post-o range

Thanks for your input! After I put in this mornings temp the cover line showed back up again, so I think I will stick with an O date on cd14. I was getting a little sad thinking I would have to start my dpo count all over again!


----------



## Dreamer320

This morning I had a very small amount of light brown cm .. After I saw it once I've been fine all day. Maybe AF is trying to show her face finally


----------



## mrs.ginger

AF is a witch! I'm CD1 today. On to the next!


----------



## Dreamer320

:happydance:

AF IS HERE!!!! Only thing is it came with a vengeance!!!! Can't wait til it's over! 

FINALLY!!!! maybe it's not the answer I wanted deep down but ... ITS AN ANSWER!!! CD1!! And my temp took a crazy nose dive!!

Good luck everyone that's still in the game!!


----------



## cutieq

Sorry AF came ladies. Dreamer, I totally understand. Sometimes it's just a good feeling to know how the cycle plays out and be able to move on. 

Fx for both of you next cycle


----------



## cdex67

Good morning ladies, so sorry to those with AF but really glad you finally have an answer Dreamer.

This morning my temps hit 98 for the first time! I'm a little skeptical about my thermometer though...the first time I took my temp this morning it was low. Still above coverline but I slept with my mouth open most of the night so I closed my mouth for a minute and tried again. This time it beeped at 97.56 which it does EVERY morning. It hadn't stopped going up though so I tried one more time. 98.07. In the entire time I didn't move or do anything that might make it go up that much. When I got up for good just to experiment I took my temp with my bbt and it stopped at 97.56. I took it with a regular thermometer and it was 98.4. So I'm hoping the 3rd temp was the most accurate and that's what I went with. If that's the case it may be the start of a triphasic chart. Not getting too hopeful though.


----------



## cutieq

The chart looks great! I really hope it's accurate. I'm skeptical of my last 2 temps because my sleeping patterns were horrible and I drank a little but for them to both consistently be in the same range, I'm leaning towards them being accurate. Why is nothing with ttc concrete?


----------



## cdex67

cutieq said:


> The chart looks great! I really hope it's accurate. I'm skeptical of my last 2 temps because my sleeping patterns were horrible and I drank a little but for them to both consistently be in the same range, I'm leaning towards them being accurate. Why is nothing with ttc concrete?

Ugh right? I wish it was obvious like the day of implantation. Grr.


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> The chart looks great! I really hope it's accurate. I'm skeptical of my last 2 temps because my sleeping patterns were horrible and I drank a little but for them to both consistently be in the same range, I'm leaning towards them being accurate. Why is nothing with ttc concrete?

Your chart looks great! If your temps weren't higher than your whole chart id be more skeptical about their accuracy because of the situation but seriously, looking good!


----------



## melewen

cdex67 said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> The chart looks great! I really hope it's accurate. I'm skeptical of my last 2 temps because my sleeping patterns were horrible and I drank a little but for them to both consistently be in the same range, I'm leaning towards them being accurate. Why is nothing with ttc concrete?
> 
> Ugh right? I wish it was obvious like the day of implantation. Grr.Click to expand...

Is this your first cycle charting? A comparison might really help note the patterns! But that looks like the start of a triphasic to me :) we will see over the upcoming days!


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> The chart looks great! I really hope it's accurate. I'm skeptical of my last 2 temps because my sleeping patterns were horrible and I drank a little but for them to both consistently be in the same range, I'm leaning towards them being accurate. Why is nothing with ttc concrete?
> 
> Your chart looks great! If your temps weren't higher than your whole chart id be more skeptical about their accuracy because of the situation but seriously, looking good!Click to expand...

I was conscious not to drink much and I got 4-5 hours of sleep before temping, but some times that sleep didn't start until 5 am lol


----------



## cdex67

melewen said:


> cdex67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> The chart looks great! I really hope it's accurate. I'm skeptical of my last 2 temps because my sleeping patterns were horrible and I drank a little but for them to both consistently be in the same range, I'm leaning towards them being accurate. Why is nothing with ttc concrete?
> 
> Ugh right? I wish it was obvious like the day of implantation. Grr.Click to expand...
> 
> Is this your first cycle charting? A comparison might really help note the patterns! But that looks like the start of a triphasic to me :) we will see over the upcoming days!Click to expand...

It is my first cycle charting, so unfortunately no comparison...


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer I'm really sorry AF came but glad you got an answer at long last! Half positive opk today, getting there! Xxx


----------



## baby_rose

Here i am with my wacky ass temps surely im out also now lets just wait for af girls


----------



## cutieq

Boooo wacky temps!

I'm curious to see my temps tomorrow. They have me hopeful but I know they could be an effect of the weekend so I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## cutieq

I caved and tested. Stupid temps haha. Bfn @ 9dpo


----------



## rachy28

9dpo is still early, nice temp rise :thumbup:


----------



## cdex67

cutieq said:


> I caved and tested. Stupid temps haha. Bfn @ 9dpo

Don't feel bad, I tested today too. 10dpo and bfn as well.


----------



## Oasis717

Rachy your temps are looking good and higher than normal for you at 12 dpo! Good luck xxxx

Sorry about the bfn's girls but still early! Xx


----------



## melewen

I mentioned to cutie that fertility friend says only 10% of women report getting a bfp at 10 dpo. So it basically didn't count! :) keep us updated tomorrow!!


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> I mentioned to cutie that fertility friend says only 10% of women report getting a bfp at 10 dpo. So it basically didn't count! :) keep us updated tomorrow!!

Yea. bozo move of me to even test. I wanted to be one of those lucky ladies that had a super BFP show up early. Definitely going to hold out until Thursday now. You ladies rock!


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> I mentioned to cutie that fertility friend says only 10% of women report getting a bfp at 10 dpo. So it basically didn't count! :) keep us updated tomorrow!!
> 
> Yea. bozo move of me to even test. I wanted to be one of those lucky ladies that had a super BFP show up early. Definitely going to hold out until Thursday now. You ladies rock!Click to expand...

Of course! There's always the chance that you'll get a bfp really early and then you can relax! So we go through so many early little heartbreaks hoping for that


----------



## cutieq

So ready to wake up and temp. If AF is coming, I should expect a dip any day now. If my temp stays above 98.08, I will be super happy!


----------



## baby_rose

Something told me to test and i got a positive opk maybe a second surge or i have pcos and of course the bf is sick and isn't in the mood -_____- i. Hate that he falls out when it matters he d
Doesn't know about the + not like it would make a difference then he asks why we haven't had luck-____- ughhh hard not to lose pAtience whatever girls im not gonna become the gf who pressures sex for my own sanity im just gonna stick to losing weight at least that's one thing going right in my life #sorry had to vent


----------



## cutieq

Major dip for me today. Gonna assume AF is coming this cycle


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry baby rose but well done on the weight loss, I've lost 1 stone 10 and I've still got about 2 stone to go xxxxx


----------



## rachy28

Mine dipped too, used to the disappointment now, onto cycle 21!


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry rach:( xxxx


----------



## cdex67

Ouch ladies, lots of dips here, sorry :(:( 

Mine is down from yesterday but still up.


----------



## cutieq

If I obey the temp rules and discard Saturday and Sunday (horrible sleep pattern, testing hours later then usual and a couple of drinks the night before) my chart isn't so terrible.

What do you ladies think? 

Kenna, sorry you have to endure the duplicate posts.


----------



## Dreamer320

Sorry for all the dips ladies! :hugs:

Cutie-- if you discard them then ur right it's still a good lookin chart. Time will tell , even tho that's the hardest part is waiting:wacko:


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> If I obey the temp rules and discard Saturday and Sunday (horrible sleep pattern, testing hours later then usual and a couple of drinks the night before) my chart isn't so terrible.
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> Kenna, sorry you have to endure the duplicate posts.

It still looks ok to me! Your other post-O temps have been up and down but still UP if that makes sense so I dont see a pattern yet that looks like AF is coming. How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> If I obey the temp rules and discard Saturday and Sunday (horrible sleep pattern, testing hours later then usual and a couple of drinks the night before) my chart isn't so terrible.
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> Kenna, sorry you have to endure the duplicate posts.
> 
> It still looks ok to me! Your other post-O temps have been up and down but still UP if that makes sense so I dont see a pattern yet that looks like AF is coming. How long are your cycles usually?Click to expand...

thanks ladies! Normally 31-32 days, but this cycle I o'd 2 days earlier, so FF has me on a 28 day cycle. I'm not going to consider myself late until day CD33, if that even happens. I'll be traveling again Thursday - Sunday so it's going to be an interesting time. I got a major dip last time aft 9 dpo and AF came on 12dpo, so that's why I panicked this morning. I'll know soon enough.. thankfully! Emotionally over it today :cry:


----------



## cutieq

ok, so I used a chart adjuster and this is my new chart. :dohh: This month will absolutely be a surprise :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2014-09-22 at 11.30.27 AM.png
File size: 158.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dreamer320

Big difference cutie! Stalking ur chart


----------



## cutieq

Dreamer320 said:


> Big difference cutie! Stalking ur chart

Thanks. I can't put too much weight into it because there were so many factors. Very anxious to see it in the morning. I hope it stays up! Having some lower back pain and pelvic pressure so bad that it hurts to sneeze. I hate the wait :cry:


----------



## mrs.ginger

I just realized I was using two different thermometers last cycle. I'm going to stick to one this cycle and hope that it makes my temps make more sense. I also have my OPK's and will start those CD8, just in case I O early. Good luck cutieq!


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck Mrs ginger! I've just got my first positive on an opk this morning, quite dark for fmu xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20200228_095959.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cutieq

I hope so mrs ginger! Temps can be so confusing. 

Oasis, it's bd time! 

Afm, after much thought and input I discarded those weekend temps. Things still looking pretty good!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks cutie and your chart looks great now!! Xx


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> I hope so mrs ginger! Temps can be so confusing.
> 
> Oasis, it's bd time!
> 
> Afm, after much thought and input I discarded those weekend temps. Things still looking pretty good!

OMG your chart looks amazing!


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> I hope so mrs ginger! Temps can be so confusing.
> 
> Oasis, it's bd time!
> 
> Afm, after much thought and input I discarded those weekend temps. Things still looking pretty good!

I'm actually thinking those low temps could have been an implantation dip! Usually wildness raises temps right? ;)


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> I hope so mrs ginger! Temps can be so confusing.
> 
> Oasis, it's bd time!
> 
> Afm, after much thought and input I discarded those weekend temps. Things still looking pretty good!
> 
> I'm actually thinking those low temps could have been an implantation dip! Usually wildness raises temps right? ;)Click to expand...

Thanks. It definitely looks like an ID and if this was someone else's chart, I would be screaming BFP from the rooftops but with it being mine, I'm 100% skeptical. I've also seen some perfect charts end in bfn so I can't get my hopes up but I'm excited nonetheless!


----------



## Dreamer320

Cutie!!! Whoohoo great temps!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Am excited for you cutie!! Xxxxx


----------



## rachy28

So I tested and got my bfp :happydance:
But...im really worried as my temp seems too low. I expected it to drop to around 36.20 as it usually does the day af due, obviously it didn't so it prompted me to test. I had a chemical last year and my temps plummeted so im worried its gonna happen again


----------



## cutieq

rachy28 said:


> So I tested and got my bfp :happydance:
> But...im really worried as my temp seems too low. I expected it to drop to around 36.20 as it usually does the day af due, obviously it didn't so it prompted me to test. I had a chemical last year and my temps plummeted so im worried its gonna happen again

Congrats on your BFP! Try not to stress. I've had 2 cp's so I feel your pain but remember every pregnancy is different.


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> I hope so mrs ginger! Temps can be so confusing.
> 
> Oasis, it's bd time!
> 
> Afm, after much thought and input I discarded those weekend temps. Things still looking pretty good!
> 
> I'm actually thinking those low temps could have been an implantation dip! Usually wildness raises temps right? ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. It definitely looks like an ID and if this was someone else's chart, I would be screaming BFP from the rooftops but with it being mine, I'm 100% skeptical. I've also seen some perfect charts end in bfn so I can't get my hopes up but I'm excited nonetheless!Click to expand...


Totally get how you feel. Have you tested again?


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> I hope so mrs ginger! Temps can be so confusing.
> 
> Oasis, it's bd time!
> 
> Afm, after much thought and input I discarded those weekend temps. Things still looking pretty good!
> 
> I'm actually thinking those low temps could have been an implantation dip! Usually wildness raises temps right? ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. It definitely looks like an ID and if this was someone else's chart, I would be screaming BFP from the rooftops but with it being mine, I'm 100% skeptical. I've also seen some perfect charts end in bfn so I can't get my hopes up but I'm excited nonetheless!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally get how you feel. Have you tested again?Click to expand...

No. Too chicken to test again lol


----------



## baby_rose

Congrats :)


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> I hope so mrs ginger! Temps can be so confusing.
> 
> Oasis, it's bd time!
> 
> Afm, after much thought and input I discarded those weekend temps. Things still looking pretty good!
> 
> I'm actually thinking those low temps could have been an implantation dip! Usually wildness raises temps right? ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. It definitely looks like an ID and if this was someone else's chart, I would be screaming BFP from the rooftops but with it being mine, I'm 100% skeptical. I've also seen some perfect charts end in bfn so I can't get my hopes up but I'm excited nonetheless!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally get how you feel. Have you tested again?Click to expand...
> 
> No. Too chicken to test again lolClick to expand...

:test:


----------



## NYC_Manon

Hello ladies,

I was hoping to get some help figuring out this months BBTs. I recently started charting again after a MC about 6 mo ago (couldn't bring myself to do it for a while). Anyway, the last 2 mo have been about about standard with the temp spike on CD14 to CD16. However, this month is a little off. I'm on CD12, had a crazy 0.8 temp spike on CD10, then a below baseline drop on CD11 (by only .04) and today it's back to baseline. Meanwhile the cervix has been extremely high, I literally have to bear down to reach it (sorry TMI), and it feels partially open (I think) CM was creamy on CD10 and CD11 but is more on a sticky side CD12. I'm really confused about what this could mean. Did the body prep for O but it didn't happen? Is it still likely to happen this cycle? I haven't taken an OPK yet, but will probably tonight. Any thoughts and past similar experiences are much appreciated!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-09-23-14-56-10_1.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> I hope so mrs ginger! Temps can be so confusing.
> 
> Oasis, it's bd time!
> 
> Afm, after much thought and input I discarded those weekend temps. Things still looking pretty good!
> 
> I'm actually thinking those low temps could have been an implantation dip! Usually wildness raises temps right? ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. It definitely looks like an ID and if this was someone else's chart, I would be screaming BFP from the rooftops but with it being mine, I'm 100% skeptical. I've also seen some perfect charts end in bfn so I can't get my hopes up but I'm excited nonetheless!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally get how you feel. Have you tested again?Click to expand...
> 
> No. Too chicken to test again lolClick to expand...
> 
> :test:Click to expand...

If I can hold for a solid pee...I MIGHT


----------



## melewen

Cutie if you haven't realized.... I am living vicariously through you while I wait to BD again. Just saying!


----------



## Oasis717

Rachy congrats!! I've had two chemicals in the last 6 months so I totally understand but you have every chance! xxxxx


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> Cutie if you haven't realized.... I am living vicariously through you while I wait to BD again. Just saying!

:rofl: I appreciate it and will return the favor when it's your turn!


----------



## baby_rose

I have a tendency of rolling up tissue paper and inserting it to check cm and hello AF -____- no way its spotting so im calling it cd 1


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry baby rose:( hopefully this will be your month this cycle! Xx
I had 2 positive opks today then tonight not quite positive, I usually have a run of 3/4 days of positives, hoping I did o today, guess tomorrows temp will tell! Xxx


----------



## baby_rose

Ty oasis get to bding! Lol im trying soy iso again lets see


----------



## cdex67

Rachy, congrats! Fx'd it sticks for you! 

Cutie I'm anxious for you as well!!

I tested today...12dpo...bfn. Temps started going down yesterday. Not a ton but still down. I'm not overly optimistic.


----------



## cutieq

sorry for AF baby_rose.

I'm not doing too well this evening, but just wanted to pop in and say I tested this evening - BFN for now.


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry for the bfn's ladies, fingers crossed xx
Bd away here baby rose! Lol xxxx


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> sorry for AF baby_rose.
> 
> I'm not doing too well this evening, but just wanted to pop in and say I tested this evening - BFN for now.

It's STILL so early. Really! I think you're good about "defensive pessimism" which I actually just read about in The Impatient Woman's Guide. Basically like, "I don't expect anything but it will be AWESOME if it happens". Thought about you when I read it actually, ha! And what you said about "If I saw this as another woman's chart, I'd be screaming BFP!" Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## melewen

baby_rose said:


> Ty oasis get to bding! Lol im trying soy iso again lets see

I started an October testing party thread baby_rose, you should join! Already dreaming of Christmas pregnancy reveal parties and talking about why June & July birthdays are perfect :) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2232369-im-out-anyone-hoping-october-bfp-8.html


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> sorry for AF baby_rose.
> 
> I'm not doing too well this evening, but just wanted to pop in and say I tested this evening - BFN for now.
> 
> It's STILL so early. Really! I think you're good about "defensive pessimism" which I actually just read about in The Impatient Woman's Guide. Basically like, "I don't expect anything but it will be AWESOME if it happens". Thought about you when I read it actually, ha! And what you said about "If I saw this as another woman's chart, I'd be screaming BFP!" Do you have any symptoms?Click to expand...

I definitely have that! Ironically I'm not like this in any other aspect of my life. In everything else, I'm positive patty and affirm positive things, but with TTC I try to expect nothing so I'm not disappointed. Tender boobs, lower back pain, moody, and a little pelvic pressure but for all these if I wasn't watching like a hawk, I wouldn't even notice. 

Here's the test if anyone cares to see..

Spoiler
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=805217&amp;d=1411512362


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> sorry for AF baby_rose.
> 
> I'm not doing too well this evening, but just wanted to pop in and say I tested this evening - BFN for now.
> 
> It's STILL so early. Really! I think you're good about "defensive pessimism" which I actually just read about in The Impatient Woman's Guide. Basically like, "I don't expect anything but it will be AWESOME if it happens". Thought about you when I read it actually, ha! And what you said about "If I saw this as another woman's chart, I'd be screaming BFP!" Do you have any symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> I definitely have that! Ironically I'm not like this in any other aspect of my life. In everything else, I'm positive patty and affirm positive things, but with TTC I try to expect nothing so I'm not disappointed. Tender boobs, lower back pain, moody, and a little pelvic pressure but for all these if I wasn't watching like a hawk, I wouldn't even notice.
> 
> Here's the test if anyone cares to see..
> 
> Spoiler
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=805217&amp;d=1411512362Click to expand...

I totally did so much positive meditation & law of attraction hippie goodness last month, then my temps started dropping and I was like F THIS, POSITIVITY BLOWS. Bahaha. I'm ALL about the defensive pessimism this cycle


----------



## cutieq

That's absolutely me. I'm a big believer of The Secret and law of attraction but ttc is not applicable lol


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> That's absolutely me. I'm a big believer of The Secret and law of attraction but ttc is not applicable lol

I've totally convinced myself it is. They say if you have a mindset like you're pregnant, like the baby IS coming there's no doubt, then that could work! I even started a vision board on Pinterest with tons of newborn stuff and even Bfp's!! Get used to the vision basically. It worked when I was after this job I thought I would never get! Babies should be easier.. Hah


----------



## baby_rose

i wish we could rely on the secret of attraction but yea we need an extra little help sometimes! and wheres the thread melwen? 
Im considering soy this cycle but I just wanna know if its really af right now its very light and pink lets see what my temp looks like tomorrow


----------



## Oasis717

No rise for me despite the pos OK yest I guess we just keep bd for now xx


----------



## mrs.ginger

For now? When are you not BD'ing Oasis??? Lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Mrs Ginger! Xxxx


----------



## cutieq

Keep it up oasis! 

Slight drop for me today but not too bad.


----------



## cdex67

Still looks good cutie! Mine is not so pretty. Big drop for me today, no AF yet but expecting her to show any minute...


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks cutie, your chart's still looking really good! Xx


----------



## rachy28

cutieq said:


> Keep it up oasis!
> 
> Slight drop for me today but not too bad.

Looks good to me :thumbup:


----------



## cutieq

Hoping AF stays away cd.

Now I feel like I have a squinter. So confusing!!


----------



## Dreamer320

Cutie- u tested?! 

Ur chart and symptoms are great!


----------



## Dreamer320

cdex67 said:


> Still looks good cutie! Mine is not so pretty. Big drop for me today, no AF yet but expecting her to show any minute...

It is a big drop but your still above coverline


----------



## cutieq

I did :dohh:

Here's the squinter if you want to see.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2014-09-24 at 10.16.27 AM.png
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## melewen

I think I see something!!


----------



## cutieq

Thnx ladies. Typical me I'm trying not to get myself too excited yet. 

Cdex, I agree. At least it's bit below the coverline. Feeling any AF symptoms?


----------



## Dreamer320

I hope this is the start of your :bfp: !!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Me too hoping its gunna get nice and dark soon for you! Xxx


----------



## cutieq

soooo anxious about tomorrow's temp!!


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> soooo anxious about tomorrow's temp!!

You managed to make it to the end of the day without a second test. I'm so proud of the self restraint! Ha! By the way I stalked your chart from last month and they are SO different. I'm pulling team :bfp: !


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> soooo anxious about tomorrow's temp!!
> 
> You managed to make it to the end of the day without a second test. I'm so proud of the self restraint! Ha! By the way I stalked your chart from last month and they are SO different. I'm pulling team :bfp: !Click to expand...

don't give me my trophy yet. I took one with a 2 hour hold and it was too faint to even post. hoping for a high temp and solid line in the am! 

It's definitely a much different chart and the "symptoms" are too. I wish I had been charting for months so I had more to compare it too.


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck cutie hoping you get a good temp this morning! No rise for me again wondering if I will o at all! Xxx


----------



## cutieq

oasis, it'll happen!

slight drop for me this morning. still in the 98's but I don't like that I've had 2 consecutive drops. Getting a little nervous now.

Didn't want to pee and run so here are the tests: 

Spoiler
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=805731&amp;d=1411641561https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=805735&amp;d=1411641571


----------



## cdex67

I'm out ladies, AF showed this morning and I don't think she's very happy with me lol


----------



## melewen

Cutie your temps are still so high! When AF is coming for me I get at least a .5 drop then it plummets. Yours are nowhere near that!!

Cdex I'm so sorry :( I know how you feel (obviously!) and it's the worst. How are you feeling? You should join our October testing party :) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2232369-im-out-anyone-hoping-october-bfp.html


----------



## cutieq

Sorry about AF cdex.

Thanks Mel. I will be watching closely over the next few days.


----------



## cdex67

melewen said:


> Cutie your temps are still so high! When AF is coming for me I get at least a .5 drop then it plummets. Yours are nowhere near that!!
> 
> Cdex I'm so sorry :( I know how you feel (obviously!) and it's the worst. How are you feeling? You should join our October testing party :) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2232369-im-out-anyone-hoping-october-bfp.html

Thanks Melewen! I'm feeling ok actually besides normal af symptoms. I was a really down yesterday but I'm pretty optimistic today as theres some great announcement dates coming up (DH bday, Christmas etc.) And that would be really fun.I think I will join your October testing party :) thanks!

Cutie I'm still watching for your bfp!


----------



## melewen

cdex67 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Cutie your temps are still so high! When AF is coming for me I get at least a .5 drop then it plummets. Yours are nowhere near that!!
> 
> Cdex I'm so sorry :( I know how you feel (obviously!) and it's the worst. How are you feeling? You should join our October testing party :) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2232369-im-out-anyone-hoping-october-bfp.html
> 
> Thanks Melewen! I'm feeling ok actually besides normal af symptoms. I was a really down yesterday but I'm pretty optimistic today as theres some great announcement dates coming up (DH bday, Christmas etc.) And that would be really fun.I think I will join your October testing party :) thanks!
> 
> Cutie I'm still watching for your bfp!Click to expand...

That's what we were just talking about. Perfect for Christmas announcements! And if I conceived this cycle my due date would be Bastille Day. Lol!


----------



## cutieq

Gosh I'm shooting for a Christmas announcement too. I want to give everyone their gifts with a card that says "merry Christmas grandma" etc.


----------



## melewen

Aw! That's so perfect!


----------



## Dreamer320

AF is almost gone for me yay....! 

Cutie- still lookin good!!!


----------



## cutieq

Dreamer320 said:


> AF is almost gone for me yay....!
> 
> Cutie- still lookin good!!!

Glad AF is almost done! 

I'm still hopeful. Not too happy that t went down this am but it's not near the coverline yet so I will take it. I have a full day of fun ahead and all I can think about is going to bed so I can wake up and temp :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

I think my temps are heading down ladies :(


----------



## Dreamer320

Aww cutie.. They are dropping but very little at a time. They are still high in the scheme of things .. I know it's so hard but do your best to think positive.. Your not out yet! Xoxo


----------



## cutieq

Trying to stay positive but it's fading. Also got a bfn on a digital this morning :(


----------



## Dreamer320

cutieq said:


> Trying to stay positive but it's fading. Also got a bfn on a digital this morning :(

:hugs:


----------



## cutieq

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=806233&d=1411761456


----------



## Dreamer320

I'm really bad at these things but I really think I see something? 

R u going to test with fmu tomorrow?


----------



## cutieq

Dreamer320 said:


> I'm really bad at these things but I really think I see something?
> 
> R u going to test with fmu tomorrow?

Oops. I forgot to add words. This was 3rd morning pee with no hold so I'm definitely going to use fmu in the morning. I think I see something but I'm extremely skeptical.


----------



## Dreamer320

Oh ok wow.. Can't wait to see a test with fmu !!


----------



## Oasis717

Cutie I def see something faint! Gl! A rise for me at last this morn xxx


----------



## cutieq

Oasis717 said:


> Cutie I def see something faint! Gl! A rise for me at last this morn xxx

Nice raise oasis!! I knew it was coming


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you, it was just in time xxx


----------



## cutieq

And perfectly scheduled bd! Nice job!! Fx for you.

Here's this mornings test. A little more defined but still not a solid, definite line.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni and DW those tests take longer to darken up xxxx


----------



## kmpreston

cutieq said:


> And perfectly scheduled bd! Nice job!! Fx for you.
> 
> Here's this mornings test. A little more defined but still not a solid, definite line.

It's not a solid definitely but it's pretty close!
My temps are doing my head in. Why are they so up and down?! Grrr


----------



## Dreamer320

Wow Oasis! Great temp!

cutie- I see a faint line!! Hope it gets darker!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks dreamer xxx


----------



## mrs.ginger

My temps are still crazy like last month. This time I've started OPK at cd8. Negative both days so far.


----------



## Oasis717

Still early days Mrs Ginger, hope you get a pos soon xx


----------



## DCMum

May I get some opinions on my chart please? Do you think I O'ed on CD14 or CD20? I had all the usual O symptoms leading up to CD14 (EWCM, O pain, increased sex drive) but that one random high temp on CD8 seems to be throwing off my temp pattern. I've discarded the CD8 temp bc I think it was an off reading, and that gives me solid CH on CD14. If I don't discard that temp, I get dotted CH on CD20 (but I had NO symptoms of O on CD20, just a thermal shift afterward). WDYT? Any thoughts are appreciated! Thanks xx
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/290c0a//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## melewen

DCMum said:


> May I get some opinions on my chart please? Do you think I O'ed on CD14 or CD20? I had all the usual O symptoms leading up to CD14 (EWCM, O pain, increased sex drive) but that one random high temp on CD8 seems to be throwing off my temp pattern. I've discarded the CD8 temp bc I think it was an off reading, and that gives me solid CH on CD14. If I don't discard that temp, I get dotted CH on CD20 (but I had NO symptoms of O on CD20, just a thermal shift afterward). WDYT? Any thoughts are appreciated! Thanks xx
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/290c0a//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Which setting are you on in FF? Advanced or FAM?


----------



## DCMum

melewen said:


> DCMum said:
> 
> 
> May I get some opinions on my chart please? Do you think I O'ed on CD14 or CD20? I had all the usual O symptoms leading up to CD14 (EWCM, O pain, increased sex drive) but that one random high temp on CD8 seems to be throwing off my temp pattern. I've discarded the CD8 temp bc I think it was an off reading, and that gives me solid CH on CD14. If I don't discard that temp, I get dotted CH on CD20 (but I had NO symptoms of O on CD20, just a thermal shift afterward). WDYT? Any thoughts are appreciated! Thanks xx
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/290c0a//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Which setting are you on in FF? Advanced or FAM?Click to expand...

I've tried both and they both put O at 14dpo


----------



## cutieq

14dpo looks like it could be accurate to me.


----------



## baby_rose

Congrats cutie!!


----------



## Dreamer320

YAY cutie!!!! HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MONTHS to ya!!!!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow cutie yay!!!!!! Congratulations!!! Xxxx


----------



## cutieq

Thanks ladies! I'm still here stalking charts.


----------



## cdex67

Congrats cutie!!


----------



## melewen

DCMum looks like CD14 to me for sure


----------



## baby_rose

Time to get ready for a another fertile period, gonna try to bd every other day till i get a positive. How r u ladies when is o expected?


----------



## DCMum

Good luck baby_rose! We did Sperm Meets Egg Plan to conceive DS2 and it worked perfectly!


----------



## techheather

Hello all. Wondering if more than me advanced ladies could peek at my chart. Ff marked my O day 13 but I'm wondering if that was right. I missed I hope not a crucial day in temping. I'm confused as it looks like it could be day after. Help please. I'm afraid my bding was off.


----------



## kmpreston

Hi guys. I have been comparing my chart this month with last month and although it looks different at first glance with the big peaks and troughs I think that I see a slight pattern. Looking at my temps for the last few days I think they look like they did just before I ovulated last time. Anyone else think I am going to O in the next two days? It would be 4 days earlier which would be GREAT but really need to BD tonight and tomorrow if that's the case and hubby won't be home til midnight :(


----------



## baby_rose

Hey girls my temping sucks and i have the flu great im sure that caused today's high temp im hoping to get opks today


----------



## melewen

techheather said:


> Hello all. Wondering if more than me advanced ladies could peek at my chart. Ff marked my O day 13 but I'm wondering if that was right. I missed I hope not a crucial day in temping. I'm confused as it looks like it could be day after. Help please. I'm afraid my bding was off.

Looks like CD 13 is your O day to me. But your BD'ing is great! Honestly I read recently that we always thought the day of O was a big fertile day but it can be hard to time it right to not totally miss the egg. So the 2 days before are great!


----------



## Oasis717

Heather I agree I think CD 13 and I also agree its more important before o day so I think you're spot on! DW xxxxxxx


----------



## techheather

Ok I guess where I'm being dumb is that my temp did in fact drop on day 13. But the temp of day 14 didn't rise above day 12. And then day 15 rose way way up. So I thought maybe 14. Sigh. Guess I'm looking at it too much maybe.


----------



## DCMum

techheather said:


> Ok I guess where I'm being dumb is that my temp did in fact drop on day 13. But the temp of day 14 didn't rise above day 12. And then day 15 rose way way up. So I thought maybe 14. Sigh. Guess I'm looking at it too much maybe.

Slow rises can happen, but I was under the impression that positive OPKs typically precede ovulation. If you had a positive opk on the day after O, that makes me suspect that they have your O date wrong.


----------



## melewen

All that matters, as far as I know, is that the O day temp rise begins an overall rise, a rising pattern. That's more important than a big jump as far as I know


----------



## techheather

Slow rises can happen, but I was under the impression that positive OPKs typically precede ovulation. If you had a positive opk on the day after O, that makes me suspect that they have your O date wrong.[/QUOTE]

That last pos opk would of been done am. Like say 7-8. Am. On last day. Day 14. Day after O. So if maybe I had oed in middle of night. Fmu ?? Make positive. I'm. List ha.


----------



## techheather

melewen said:


> All that matters, as far as I know, is that the O day temp rise begins an overall rise, a rising pattern. That's more important than a big jump as far as I know

 I see where you say a slow rise. I can see that now. So. Who knows. I'm a mystery. Thanks ladies


----------



## kmpreston

kmpreston said:


> Hi guys. I have been comparing my chart this month with last month and although it looks different at first glance with the big peaks and troughs I think that I see a slight pattern. Looking at my temps for the last few days I think they look like they did just before I ovulated last time. Anyone else think I am going to O in the next two days? It would be 4 days earlier which would be GREAT but really need to BD tonight and tomorrow if that's the case and hubby won't be home til midnight :(

If I follow the pattern on last months chart I'm def gonna O tomorrow or today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Oasis717

Fingers crossed km xxxx
Heather I've had big jumps after o and v slow rises and with my 11 month old it was a slow rise going into triphasic so don't worry hun, I think I'm out, all these months of charting and I'm starting to know when I'm out each month, no symptoms, dry cm and temps not high enough at 7 dpo. Sigh xxxxxx


----------



## techheather

Oasis717 said:


> Fingers crossed km xxxx
> Heather I've had big jumps after o and v slow rises and with my 11 month old it was a slow rise going into triphasic so don't worry hun, I think I'm out, all these months of charting and I'm starting to know when I'm out each month, no symptoms, dry cm and temps not high enough at 7 dpo. Sigh xxxxxx

Keep positive. Never know what the girl parts will do


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you kinda odd but I've just been to the loo and spotting brown blood, never ever had that at 7 dpo (I think I'm 6) so looks like early AF for me as cramping since yest too, I've never had less than 11 day lp:( never had implantation bleeding with any pregnancy so I know its not that, arrggh. Boo. Xxxx


----------



## DCMum

I'm feeling very pessimistic about my chart today. I feel like I don't even know when I Ov'ed anymore. AF is due today but I don't feel like she's coming. Still have preg symptoms but those are probably wishful thinking. 
I'm not reading anything into my temp today as I was awake from 2-5 a.m. and then slept until 6:30 and temped then after only about 90 mins of sleep. 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/290c0a//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Oasis717

DC your chart looks awesome!! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I've also just checked my charts and ive Neva spotted before 10 dpo and that was last cycle before that never spotted before 11 dpo, v odd xxx


----------



## melewen

Oasis, IB happens "just because".. It's all about that little egg, not a woman's body! My mom had IB with me but not my sister. She also had a miscarriage and an ectopic before me and didn't have IB with them either. That is a great symptom! You wouldn't have any creamy cm until after implantation as far as I am aware. I think you're looking good... FX!!!


----------



## melewen

DCMum said:


> I'm feeling very pessimistic about my chart today. I feel like I don't even know when I Ov'ed anymore. AF is due today but I don't feel like she's coming. Still have preg symptoms but those are probably wishful thinking.
> I'm not reading anything into my temp today as I was awake from 2-5 a.m. and then slept until 6:30 and temped then after only about 90 mins of sleep.
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/290c0a//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

I think then that it's time you.. :test:


----------



## Oasis717

God I'm so bloody emotional right now lol thanks Mel that really helped!! Xxxx


----------



## baby_rose

Hey ladies, just checking in dunno y I'm having high temps! Opk was neg yesterday and a lot of creamy cm today


----------



## Oasis717

Hey baby rose did you say you were feeling ill? Xxxx


----------



## DCMum

Oasis717 said:


> DC your chart looks awesome!! Xxx

Thanks for the encouragement! Yours looks good too--could that be a little implantation dip I see today? Hmmmm???? :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## DCMum

baby_rose said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in dunno y I'm having high temps! Opk was neg yesterday and a lot of creamy cm today

Sometimes my temp is thrown off if it's warm in my bedroom. Are you ill? Have you been drinking? ;)


----------



## Destinyk

Can someone give some insight on my chart thought for sure Oday was CD14 it was even followed by a temp rise but then went back down today :( I have had a cold for a little over a week could this be a factor? But then today I took two OPKs one was + one was - with the same wee! I've had loads of cramping today too .


----------



## Destinyk

Oh man I can't figure out how to post my chart here :/


----------



## Destinyk

Think i got it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DCMum

Destinyk said:


> Think i got it

If you're still getting +OPKs I wouldn't think you have O'ed yet


----------



## baby_rose

Destiny i agree with dcmom

And yes i waa sick Tuesday and wed and last night i did have a beer lol which i know will guve me a higher temp but prior to all of it ive discarded two other high temps im sure i havent od at least i hope not


----------



## Destinyk

I'm assuming that as well Im just not sure why one test would read positive and another negative from the same sample . The positive was with New Choice brand the negative was with First Response .


----------



## melewen

Will you a post a pic of one of your +OPK?


----------



## DCMum

I'm calling it: I must have O'ed CD20 instead of CD14. I got a BFN last night at 15dpo and there is no sign of AF. And if I O'ed on CD20, then I'm out bc our only unprotected sex preceded CD14. :cry:


----------



## Oasis717

I'm so confused, started spotting brown yest at 6 dpo, felt a little hopeful as although I've Neva had ib maybe it was that as I've never ever spotted less than 10 dpo and usually 11/12 dpo. Then this morning going to the loo bright red watery blood, enough to be in the loo a bit but since then nothing, just a bit of brown cm, I'm sure in out and this is af but why spot so early? Temps are dropping so I know AF is on the way. Also I had bad cramps when the spotting started which have now gone, its so weird:( xxx


----------



## Oasis717

DC mum I'm really sorry, I feel really sad about this cycle too:( xxx


----------



## DCMum

Ugh Oasis I'm sorry honey :(


----------



## melewen

Uh.. What the hell guys. So usually I O on CD18, which has been verified with a few months of temping. This cycle I've been drinking grapefruit juice (noticed an increase in CM right away, during last cycles TWW) and taking Fertility Blend this cycle, and I had a lot of EWCM a couple days ago and watery yesterday. Anyway I had a glass of wine pretty late before bed last night and woke up about an hour before temping but just looked at the clock and went back to sleep. My temp was higher this morning and FF put my O date as CD10!! Luckily we did BD that day but we would have missed out on ALL the other fertile days! Is it possible my O date changed by literally 8 days?! My cycles are very regular in terms of length. Would you please take a look and compare with my previous months? My temps have been all around higher this month for some reason. Ughhhhh. Thanks!


----------



## melewen

And this is my OPK progression this month but granted only started on CD10! :) they're grouped by day, CD10 at top and this mornings at bottom

https://i59.tinypic.com/295wgah.jpg


----------



## melewen

Last thing, here is my chart overlay pinned at start of cycle..

https://i57.tinypic.com/2up2xdc.png

And here it is at O date. 

https://i60.tinypic.com/4vo64i.png

It follows the pattern of my previous cycles with just higher temps. But it also follows the pattern of my O dates! But my 1 DPO temp would have been the lowest ever this cycle, if i did indeed already O. I have a cyst on my right ovary so I feel that sometimes but haven't lately.. I'm always wary of mittelshmerz lately because of that. So I haven't really noticed or looked for any O symptoms, I guess is what I'm saying!


----------



## coopergirl316

I'm curious. What day do you think I O'd? FF has me pegged at CD 17 but it looks like it could be CD 19 maybe? Both FAM & Advanced say the same thing. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2732f1/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## DCMum

melewen I'd bet those crosshairs will move after a few more temps. Just for kicks, what happens if you put dummy temps in closer to our usual post-O temps?


----------



## DCMum

coopergirl316 it's tough to say bc you've only recorded OPK and CM results up to that point. So the temp is suggesting CD19 may be a possibility, but we don't have a whole picture.


----------



## melewen

DCMum said:


> melewen I'd bet those crosshairs will move after a few more temps. Just for kicks, what happens if you put dummy temps in closer to our usual post-O temps?

It's telling me I can't add data ahead of time after I put in a couple. Maybe that's a mobile thing I can override on a desktop? However when I switch it from Advanced to FAM mode, it takes away my O date. That damn EWCM I was so happy about! lol. But that was the day AFTER it said I O'd. Ughhhhh wtf


----------



## DCMum

melewen said:


> DCMum said:
> 
> 
> melewen I'd bet those crosshairs will move after a few more temps. Just for kicks, what happens if you put dummy temps in closer to our usual post-O temps?
> 
> It's telling me I can't add data ahead of time after I put in a couple. Maybe that's a mobile thing I can override on a desktop? However when I switch it from Advanced to FAM mode, it takes away my O date. That damn EWCM I was so happy about! lol. But that was the day AFTER it said I O'd. Ughhhhh wtfClick to expand...

Yes try on the site, not the app.


----------



## baby_rose

Mel u may have o'd early just givr it a few days for ur temps to keep rising


----------



## 6footnoodle

Temping is so hard. I don't know how you girls do it. I always wake up multiple times a night. Never know which temp to use. And I just realized that depending how hard you press the thermometer under your tongue it effects your temp significantly. Blah!


----------



## Destinyk

Yes I'll post them, these are my tests from when I started testing 9/25 up until today. I'll include my chart too
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Destinyk

I test a lot don't judge me hahah :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## baby_rose

Destiny fmu is not recommended for opks


----------



## Destinyk

Yes I've read that usually the hormone will not show up in your urine until later in the day and I've also read that it can be too concentrated with FMU very opposite statements all over the place lol. But I have received positives with FMU, second and so on at different hours of the day. The last four were also not with FMU. I'm just curious as to why one brand reads positive while another reads negative with the same sample. I understand they may have different sensitives but wouldn't one like to think the more expensive brand would have a better shot at picking up the hormone lol.


----------



## Oasis717

Noodle I'm the same I wake up at 5 or 6 sometimes and never know whether to use that temp as had more sleep or the usual time temp! Also the right side under my tongue gives more accurate reading and if I don't hold it in quite firmly its a lower temp, my 11 month old has woken for the last two night for a couple of hours so not sure if that affected my temps or not, I think he's having a milestone as he never wakes at night and has sttn since 7 weeks still spotting ever so slightly but no sign of AF yet xxxx


----------



## baby_rose

Is the small , opk dollar trees? They are very sensitive forme ive triedd a hand full of brands yet i like $trees better i actually got a positive last cycle best time to test is 2-6 my positive was wayyy darker than my c line ill post a pic so u can see what it looked like
 



Attached Files:







CAM04185.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2









CAM04204.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## melewen

So my evening OPK was darker (except for yesterday's with FMU, and even looks like it might have been dipped a little long because the edges are a bit distorted) so I think that's a good sign that O hasn't happened right? What do you guys think?

https://i60.tinypic.com/312k3zo.jpg


----------



## baby_rose

Mel are these wondfos? I hate em but my opinion is no positive but ur chart states different for some girls a simple faint line is a positive. Tho so im sure that maybe ur position since ur chart has crosshairs


----------



## kmpreston

Just playing around with my chart overlay, this cycles temps all seem to be a day or two ahead of last cycle but following the same pattern (albeit with smaller peaks and troughs). Hope this means O will be today or tomorrow FX. Currently on CD16 and last cycle O was CD19. Overlay attached
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DCMum

melewen those don't look positive, I agree with you


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose yea the small ones are from $tree to be honest I like them better too! Almost all my positives have been with that brand except for maybe two with FR, plus the price tag on New Choice makes my heart skip a beat :D


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I definitely see the second line but it doesn't look as dark as the control to me but as baby_rose said I've seen some ladies don't get that significantly dark line when I just use to lurk :p your testing twice a day right?


----------



## melewen

Yes, I'm not expecting a positive yet, just saying the line is getting darker so that would mean I am going towards O, not away from it. But luckily my temp dropped today anyway so ff took away my CH! Yay!


----------



## baby_rose

Yes Destinyi used to be a twice a day tester but after 14 cycles im over it this last cycle and this one i only got 5 opks which i take cd9-13 by then my temp gives me an indication 


Mel how r ur opks looking today!? 

I have a feeling i may have o'd too bad i didnt bd yesterday but i did get to squeeze one in this morning at this point im not so persistent girls every other day will due for me


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose i totally get it . If the New Choice werent so cheap i probably wouldn't test twice a day haha but I'm afraid of missing a surge that's why I do it twice so far it hasn't hurt my pocket too bad! looks to me I'm having some trouble Oing, I've been off BC for maybe four months know maybe my bods still whacked out, it never did cope well with me guess I'll just have to wait and see


----------



## baby_rose

Yes u cant beat it lol once uget a hand of it ull know what days to test around it wasnt so much thr money ive spent but the stress of wondering lol i find myself more relaxed now lol


----------



## melewen

OPK's not looking too much different THOUGH I did get some Dollar Tree brand and the test line is so much darker! What do you guys think? DH taking a nap (training for a marathon--and no, not a BD marathon, though that's starting tonight as well :D, so he ran like 18 miles today.. he's a lunatic) in the bedroom and I keep my tests the en suite so I didnt have them for comparison in the photo

https://i60.tinypic.com/2mcc077.jpg

UGH and sorry it always rotates the shots. Don't know why it does that!


----------



## baby_rose

Id say stick to dollar trees they are easier to tell hope they get darker for u ill b testing at 6


----------



## Destinyk

Definitely looks darker yay! I just took another and its still positive :/ but wow 18 miles someone would have to drag me for the remaining 17 lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose your right it is very stressing I wasn't even this stressed when trying to avoid pregnancy lol. Never thought I'd try so hard


----------



## melewen

Question for you guys. Woke up this morning from a dream (so I was OUT) because DH (can we start a new acronym for when our husbands are annoying? AH?) was pulling the sheets for some reason. Anyway, I took my temp almost immediately and got a super low one, 96.38. I am usually mentally awake for at least a few minutes before I take my temp. I took it again immediately after and got 96.59. And then immediately after again and got 96.71. Ugh! What should I do? Feel like I kind of also want to get a new thermometer so I can feel better a about post-O temps. Thoughts?


----------



## baby_rose

Id stick with the first mel! 


Booooooo i drank last night and temped 4 hours later than usual i knew my temp would b High and it was 97.70 i didn't even bother putting it i know its the liquor lol


----------



## Destinyk

Definitely use the first temp once your up a little and moving about your temp will go up!


----------



## melewen

Bah! Why is my temp SO low? I wish I temped the moment I was mentally awake most mornings but I'm always like, I might go back to sleep... Lol


----------



## Destinyk

Lol I always temp as soon as I'm up im literally in bed with my eyes closed still I don't even get up for my thermo it's right on my night stand that being said when the alarm beeps when the temp is ready it usually startles me but it is recommended you take your temp as soon as you wake from a solid couple hours of sleep. What're those pee sticks lookin like today!


----------



## Oasis717

Mel don't worry a temp drop like that at this point could be o are you using opks? Sorry if I'm a bit behind with the posts xxx


----------



## melewen

So this is just today - the FMU one is basically positive BUT it was with FMU so that doesn't really count. 
https://i62.tinypic.com/2b8ev7.jpg

Here's the Wondfo progression. 
https://i59.tinypic.com/11j9g7m.jpg

We're getting there and I feel like I might actually get a +OPK this cycle, at least with the $ Tree sticks. I really don't want today to be my O day - it would be 3 days early from every other cycle - but we'd have missed one of my FF fertile days! I want that super sparkly "perfect" intercourse pattern rating or whatever. Haha!


----------



## Oasis717

Tbh I get a good pos with fmu and its the neg results with fmu you're supposed to ignore as lh is not supposed to show up til later in the day but its there in the morn for me! But yes that would be a v short surge from am to 11 am! This cycle I got a strong positive at 8 am another strong positive in the aft and neg by the evening! xxxxhope you o on the day that's best for you hunxx


----------



## melewen

Oasis your chart looks good! When are you planning to test?

Destiny your recommendation on the $ Tree was awesome! I use them for HPT but these are by far the darkest lines I've had a couple days before O on any OPK!


----------



## Oasis717

Do you think so Mel I thought my temps were too low! Got no tests unfortunately, I stopped buying them as id use so many obsessing over lines! Xx


----------



## melewen

Well you have the dip which was around your spotting right? So that is a good indicator of implantation don't you think?


----------



## kmpreston

So much for my chart looking perfect to O on friday. Still no positive opk. Getting worried now. I O'd on cd 18 last time but had positive opk on 17 too and then had a short luteal phase of 11 days. It's day 17 today and not even getting darkening on my OPKs. If I dont O tomorrow or Tuesday my luteal phase is gonna be way too short :(


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I'm glad they're working well for you! I think Oday is definitely coming soon for you! And Oasis is right FMU is usually not recommend because the hormones won't be in your wee until late morning to afternoon but I've read several contradicting statements on that in various places so I test both. Everyones body is different as you saw my FMU shows positive fine. Question though did you reallllly limit your liquids before this second test? That could be why it was slightly lighter that happened to me one day because I drank a lot of water I was suspicious of this and tested my theory the next day with no liquid intake and the line stayed just as dark. It's possible you have a short surge though mine seems to be relatively long. ://


----------



## Destinyk

Kmpreston I'm sorry to hear that :( Have you been BDing anyway? Hate to say this but these tests ARE man made, maybe just a fluke? Hope things go your way and you get a BFP OPK realllll soon :)


----------



## melewen

AHH! I"m so frustrated. I tried posting my reply twice and it deleted it both times. OK, here goes!! So I don't really try that hard to reduce liquids when I test. I usually drink *so* much water and so many liquids during the day and I get crazy thirsty if I "reduce". Also last month I reduced for testing and noticed that my CM was hardly there, so I figured I'd rather have plenty of CM and a weird test progression. Haha. but anyway I took another this afternoon and the $ Tree one looks like it *COULD* be positive or close to positive. What do you ladies think?!

https://us2thenyou.files.wordpress.com/2014/10/r0us5i.jpg

And the Wondfos for comparison

https://us2thenyou.files.wordpress.com/2014/10/302uxeh.jpg


----------



## melewen

And like the crazed lunatic I am, here's the HEX representation of my last test's lines.. lol


----------



## baby_rose

Hey Mel id say ur building but no positive yet keep testin, as for me i thought . I was neg todays tho looked like urs mel (equal) im anxious for tomorrow's temp luckily we've baby danced, as im sitting here talking it was brought up how when born my bf had an hernia on one of his testicles why didnt i ever remember this it had to get operated and somehow his urine hole is also larger than most now makes sense maybe that has to do with thr fact that we arent conceiving im defiantly pushing for an SA test !


----------



## melewen

Yikes! Hope it all works out!!

And on the $ Tree tests does the test line have to be darker than the control?


----------



## Oasis717

Spotting pink today and feels like AF is coming so I think one or two days:( gl everyone xxx


----------



## Destinyk

Mel you are defffinitely getting there get to BDing girl no time to waste! :)

Baby_rose now that you mention that my fiancé was born with an undescended testicle and they had to perform surgery to move it down, not sure if that could hinder us a little too. Hmm I'll have to do some research 

Oasis sorry girl :( thanks for the luck, sending lots of baby dust your way for next cycle


----------



## Destinyk

Mel $tree tests have to be equal to or darker than control both are considered positive


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks destiny xxx


----------



## Destinyk

Question how do you ladies get your chart in your siggy?


----------



## Oasis717

Destiny on ff main page click the top right option of sharing, then under charting home page click get code, choose the code ( i use bb code-message boards and chart thumbnail to have a thumbnail in your siggy) and add this into your signature on b n b by clicking edit signature and entering the code and saving xxx


----------



## Oasis717

You're in Florida beautiful place, love to be there opposed to cold wet windy UK lol xxx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis, I would love to go to UK! My future father in law is actually from England :) Lately it's been raining a lotttt here & sun showers are the worst, so humid out .


----------



## Oasis717

Lol and id be anywhere but here! Humid is not nice though xxx


----------



## Destinyk

We can trade? I was born and raised in New York so you'd think I'd quit my complaining lol. Although yesterday was real nice weather, it was pretty cool out .


----------



## Dreamer320

I'm in Florida too ! Funny I always wanted to go to the UK. 

Ladies I think I give up :( haven't been temping.. Just over it all.


----------



## Oasis717

Would trade with you ladies any day! So cold here today, dreamer I feel same feel like giving up, but altogether, 9 months two chemicals and this cycle lp of only 10 days, AF started this aft, I feel like chucking it all in:( xxx


----------



## Dreamer320

:hugs:

Sorry Oasis. This TTC business isn't easy that's for sure.

I'm taking a much needed break! Im starting to think my miracle baby is gonna be my one and only - we shall see. 

Good luck to all the ladies still in it!!!


----------



## baby_rose

Hey girls:) Florida sounds amazing im tired of los Angeles- ____- lol i want a country mountain life lmao 


And dest yea now im wondering Like could that b it? And also im very honest u girls know the MJ laws here so he smokes and im like yeaaaaa thats sure gonna help -_____- hes a driver for a distribution company that supplies dispensaries with the vials and yea guess what they get tipped with lol 

Dreamer I get u ive taken a couple breaks but i still secretly hope the next month is my month,

I know the saying to wait for our time but it sucks when a baby is all u both want

I thought i had o'd but no positive yet and if i did my temps already suck so im sure its another failed month


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer that's awesome! I'm in Broward what county are you in? Always thought it'd be kind of cool to meet some mommies near me. Don't give up :hugs: now that you've said that I bet you'll be preggy very soon, kinda like when you stop lookin for something and suddenly it turns up heh. Don't lose heart


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose ugh these men will be the death of us -__- I sent my fiancé a list of things that could go wrong because of his dang cigs and he quit cold turkey I was pretty shocked! Maybe try bringing up cutting down? This testing and temping BS does get stressing my friend says just BD everyday and your bound to get preggy and I'm just like yeah because that's works wonders on sperm count lol.


----------



## kmpreston

These damn OPKs are getting lighter and tomorrow's is my last one :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dreamer320

Destinyk said:


> Dreamer that's awesome! I'm in Broward what county are you in? Always thought it'd be kind of cool to meet some mommies near me. Don't give up :hugs: now that you've said that I bet you'll be preggy very soon, kinda like when you stop lookin for something and suddenly it turns up heh. Don't lose heart

Lol soooo funny! I just moved from Coral Springs I'm In st lucie county now 

Thanks for the encouraging post. Made me smile


----------



## kmpreston

kmpreston said:


> These damn OPKs are getting lighter and tomorrow's is my last one :(

My charts over layed. I think I see a pattern but I also think I might be making things up
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Destinyk

Kmpreston I think it's time to run to $tree for some OPKs!

Dreamer that is crazy! Wow such a small world and your welcome, mission accomplished :) I have an ex that lives in St Lucie, you anywhere near Treasure Coast? I think that's what it was called


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Kmpreston I think it's time to run to $tree for some OPKs!
> 
> Dreamer that is crazy! Wow such a small world and your welcome, mission accomplished :) I have an ex that lives in St Lucie, you anywhere near Treasure Coast? I think that's what it was called

That would be a long run as I live in rainy North west England :( nowhere sells them cheap here so waiting for my Amazon ones to arrive. Will probe cave and get more clear blue ones tomorrow tho!


----------



## baby_rose

Thats great dest! I wish mine would give up cigs its a habbit he picked up after he lost his mom he trys but idk what else i can do to help, (aside from weed) i know not the smartest i really need to push for an SA test maybe that way if they find ssomething wrong im sure he'd make a change


----------



## melewen

baby_rose I wonder how long it affects the sperm count? Maybe just ask him to cut down during a certain time period? My sister is with this super smoker (well, let's be honest.. they both are) and she's like HE PROBABLY HAS ZERO SPERM. Lol. But literally that's all they do. He's my videographer so I roll with it. Pun uh, intended? :)

I'm jealous of all you coastal ladies! I'm totally landlocked and can't stand it. At least we're getting into our fall here, which is awesome. I write a food blog and dont think I've posted or developed anything without pumpkin in it for at least two months. You think I'm exaggerating.

Anyway, so here's my OPK's for the day..... remember how I said I got that unbearably expensive mini-fertility monitor ClearBlue advanced digital, per doc's recommendation ("No guessing at lines, just a smiley or NOT!" haha)? Well, I'd say the many extra bucks were worth it, just to see that smiley face.. 



It says it will show the result for 2 days so I'm assuming it thinks I'll O tomorrow? Or maybe the next day? That would be more normal for me, to O on CD18 AND my temp was really low yesterday and went up again today so maybe it'll drop again tomorrow and I'll O. Honestly I'd be fine with that.. especially if my cycle length stays the same and I can tack on an extra day during the LP. DH and I have been BD'ing quite a bit I'd welcome a break with open arms! Haha


----------



## baby_rose

Lmao mel! Yes ughhhi just need something in writing he swears all his friends who smoke have managed to conceive (thats his argument) lmao but yea we need extra help in December we will have reached our year, plus hes a driver and we all know heat affects the swimmers 

Yeyyyyyy a smiley! !!! Get to bding girl idk whats up with my chatt maybe i od maybe i havent 

Ihad been dying for pumpkin and i got my feel for it last week in a pie yummmmm


----------



## melewen

baby_rose this article might help - it's from an *ACTUAL* study, not just someone's blog post :) by the way, their description of the sperm behavior is like the CUTEST thing I think I've ever heard. The little guys wait to be ushered in to the cervix and then are like AHH GO GO GO GO!!! So funny. What gentlemen!

https://www.webmd.com/men/news/20031013/smoking-marijuana-lowers-fertility


----------



## Destinyk

Mel ahhh that smiley sure is a beauty and look at those lines! -swoon- I was looking at your blog neat stuff on there :thumbsup: is there a reason you take the red raspberry leaf pills over the tea? I drink the tea (I actually love the taste, seems I'm the only one based on the comments I've read lol) but I stop after AF because I'm scared about what they say about MC in the early months.


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose im sure he would stop if something were wrong but let's not go down that road and assume his spermies are fine! mine smoked cigs because his work partner did and they were "there" what an excuse I could kill him, so far he's being doing well though so he's on my good side for now O:)


----------



## baby_rose

Lol mine is a heavy smoker trust me girls ive asked numerous times he says the day i get pregnant he will stop hes very conscious about Second hand smoke especial pregos he will snap on rude smokers lol


----------



## baby_rose

Ty Mel yes those burn out swimmers better stay away lol


----------



## Destinyk

Kmpreston oh booooo :( UKs got no bargains?! Well let's hope after tomorrow's test you won't need those extras if only you were in FL I have a $2.00 off coupon for CBs hehe!


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose well atleast he'll do that! I don't know if I Od yet or if I even will this cycle I'm on CD20 and no real sustained temp rise. It went up quite a bit today but the past two days were a realllll slooow rise .


Am I the only who can't get pumpkin pie off the brain now? Grrr :(


----------



## baby_rose

Mel! Now that i see my opk yesterday looked like urs i wonder well lets see what todays looks like i really hope i havent od grrrr cant i ever get good sustained temps like everyone else lol


----------



## melewen

Destinyk said:


> Mel ahhh that smiley sure is a beauty and look at those lines! -swoon- I was looking at your blog neat stuff on there :thumbsup: is there a reason you take the red raspberry leaf pills over the tea? I drink the tea (I actually love the taste, seems I'm the only one based on the comments I've read lol) but I stop after AF because I'm scared about what they say about MC in the early months.

Destiny I honestly take the capsules because it's just so much easier AND cheaper. I drank like three cups a day last month but felt like I was ALWAYS drinking some. Crazy! So the little pills are just so much easier to go with. I noticed I had a longer period this month and I think that might be due to the red raspberry leaf increasing the uterine lining. Not that I had any reason to think I have a thin one but I have a relatively short LP so i figured the cushier the faster the little bean can burrow down!


----------



## Dreamer320

Destinyk said:


> Kmpreston I think it's time to run to $tree for some OPKs!
> 
> Dreamer that is crazy! Wow such a small world and your welcome, mission accomplished :) I have an ex that lives in St Lucie, you anywhere near Treasure Coast? I think that's what it was called

Yep 10 min away :)))

Ahh OpKs, can't u just get the ones with the happy or sad face so it's clear?? I don't know the cost but man these line tests are sooo hard!!!:dohh:


----------



## melewen

baby_rose do you have a pic of your OPKs?


----------



## baby_rose

I didn't take pics this time todays was neg also idk maybe my surge is over blahhhh


----------



## melewen

So maybe you O'd today hmmm. Did yall not BD enough?


----------



## baby_rose

Idk girl it was darker yesterday:( im not bding all crazy no more if the egg got caught good but im trying to stick to every other day now


----------



## baby_rose

I read temp can rise 48 hours after o lets hope so


----------



## melewen

Good lord I feel like I should do the same. I am not even kidding you, I have a pack of frozen corn ICING down there. I haven't felt this way since college!! Hahah. I would say tomorrow would be your temp rise, right? If you O'd today? We'll see then I guess!


----------



## melewen

How many more days do you guys think we should BD?


----------



## baby_rose

After a ppositive they say day of and next two then skip a day abd then again. Just in case 

As for me i have no idea where i stand i hope my temp gives me an indication tomorrow but im not really feeling confident at all i wanted to pinpoint o so i could use my progesterone cream to keep af away since sometimes i have short as cycles


----------



## Destinyk

Mel now that you mention it last AF was unbearably long (7 friggin days!) wonder if it does effect it I mean it would make sense more to shed. Anyway I get my tea from Traditional Medicinals 6 packs of 16 for like $20 somethin, for now I only drink a cup a day in the morning it lasts me like three months so it's pretty cost effective for me for now.

Dreamer that's funny lol. St Lucie is very nice, they do have OPKs with smileys I think the only brand that has that option is CB but they'd cost me an arm and a leg the way I test! I find it easier to see the difference in lines when I keep my past tests for comparison.


----------



## Destinyk

Ugh my temp has dropped to its lowest yet at 97.04 guys, took my temp an hour earlier than usual because I woke up at 5 and I don't get up til 6 so I didn't want temp to be off because of only one hour of being asleep. At this point I'm at a loss, I guess I'll take an OPK today and see what that looks like. Idk what gives Im sick of looking a positives that turn up to nothing :(


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Kmpreston oh booooo :( UKs got no bargains?! Well let's hope after tomorrow's test you won't need those extras if only you were in FL I have a $2.00 off coupon for CBs hehe!

There are many reasons I need to be in Florida right now. This is only one of them! I want to go back to Disney! My temp was so low today?


----------



## Destinyk

Kmpreston wow I haven't been to Disney in years too. My temp was super low today too don't know what's going on at this point


----------



## melewen

Destiny, right?! It makes sense. I take like 2-3 capsules since that shortish LP makes me so nervous and it was crazy to see an extra full day of AF + 2 days spotting. Hope that makes for a sticky bean here in the next few cycles!! Can't wait to analyze your OPKs


----------



## Destinyk

Mel, that 2 days of spotting was so aggravating I'm like can you stay or go don't tease me with the now I'm gone now I'm not crap! And I'll be sure to post a pic as soon as results are in, waiting until atleast 11 I've been drinking quite a bit of water this morning. :/ the struggle


----------



## baby_rose

Im already considering myself out my temps never showed anything im sure it willb af aagain like fuck really i dont care for a bfn just me a chance with a regular cycle ughhhh this morning i woke up feeling bummed and brought up the whole smoking thing of course hes in denial grrrr i think im throwing in the towel again its so emotionally draining he said he doesnt doesn't feel comfortable finishing in a cup somewhere i jit told him well i guess its not that important one of us has to have something out of wack...... grrrr ill b stalking ladies but im stepping backk for now


----------



## melewen

Destiny Is this your first month charting? Could you link your past charts if not?


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose I get that it's weird maybe find your own sanitary cup with a cap and persuade him (sorry if TMI) you'll finish him just in a cup lol. Honestly I don't even think my fiance would be comfortable with that either I don't think I'd be comfortable if I had too lol. Ask the docs I'm sure they can find a way he can do it in the comfort of his own home. I don't wanna see you give up I get it's draining I've only been at it for two months and I'm already getting aggravated but in the end it'll be sooo worth it!


----------



## Destinyk

Mel this is my first cycle temping, didn't think my temps would be so erratic and wacky. My chart looks like the trail of a bouncy ball for gods sake lol.


----------



## baby_rose

Ty dest ugh its just frustrating sometimes it makes me regret taking bcp from the start u know still having creamy/ watery cm i doubt ill get a positive opk anymore i have three tests left well c blahhhh i emailed for info yesterday. To two clinics lets see what they say....


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose I feel for you on that BC BS I took it for 6 months and I'm all whacked. I don't have fertile CM either I don't even check it because it's just sad not even watery just creamy, sticky, lotioney pathetic nonsense and very scarce. Never taking the pill again and it was a low dosage...I'm sure everything will work out for you I'll bet he's not the first guy to be iffy about jacking into a cup lol everything will work the way it's suppose to just keep your chin up :)


----------



## Destinyk

Oh and did I mention my cycles are long as shizz now they use to be like clockwork ..


----------



## Destinyk

Ok just took this OPK sorry public bathroom I'm at work hehe, looks positive as friggin usual...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## baby_rose

I know. I never get that long ass stretchy ew grrr..... 


Looks like a positive or the beginning of it get to bding!


----------



## melewen

Destiny you might want to try a different brand of OPK - the $ Tree ones seem super sensitive. Check out the difference I had just about an hour or two ago - pretty sure I O'd today and had really strong +OPKs from Wondfo yesterday to back up the $ Tree ones. Today the $Tree one is still really close to + if not actually +, but the Wondfo is SO so so negative


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hi ladies, been in and out of this thread just reading, scanning, etc but you do have a lot of positive opks there, have you done a pregnancy test at all and maybe asked for blood tests to check your hormone level? x


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose I haven't seen that CM since before BC :( and I suck at checking cervical position

Mel I think I am gonna try another brand with FR I only got one positive, wondfos you can only get online right?

Ginge I did a pregnancy test on Oct 2 (fiance insisted) CD 16 it was negative. Maybe I should do a blood tests but I did have negatives with the New Choice at first so I didn't think it could be elevated hormones.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Either that or they are just super sensitive, maybe have a go at a different brand?


----------



## baby_rose

Lol know i only notice creamy and wet rarely the ew or what i think is ew lol.... 

Id say wait for a full solid dark line maybe tomorrow? Girl i hated wondfos lol loved cbs but sucks not being about to see the ling building but does take the guessing away, idk y i feel so wet today girl, and i have tiny tiny fingers i cant even reach my cv!!!!!


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge ty for the insight I think I will look into ordering some wondfos once AF comes (if it does) I don't think I O'd this cycle I've had no sustained high temps and today's been my lowest dip yet, at this point idkk if I will O :/

Baby_rose I have to like squat and stretch my fingers to reach and even though idk what the heck I'm doing or what I'm touching lol


----------



## baby_rose

^^^ exactly what im thinking lol if ur cycles r long girl u still have a chance


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose maybe I do idk don't want to get my hopes up too high. We'll see what the next couple temps say I did have a little cramping today luckily we did get to squeeze a BD in this morning so if today's the day I'm ahead of the game haha. But if it's taken my body two weeks to finally O that's pretty bad..


----------



## Destinyk

I meant got to squeeze a BD in lol and just so everyone knows my longest cycle since BC was 38 CDs and that was last cycle grr.


----------



## x-ginge-x

TMI :blush: but I check CM and CP whilst sat on the toilet as it seems to be the optimum position for me


----------



## melewen

I wish I could check CP but it grosses me out sooooooo much

Destiny I'd just go get some from target, the up and up brand has the strip ones. They put them all in a tube so they go bad within a cycle so you have to buy more but they'd at least probably help this cycle


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I know what you mean I feel like I'm gonna tear something open or like cause an infection lol and awesome I'll probably go to target today TYTYTY!! :*


----------



## baby_rose

Hahhaha yea i get u mel! Either way maybe i dont have one hahah jk buti do know the hubby reaches it sometimesand it hurts like a mofo lol god if i hated wondfos up and ups are worse (for me) lol


----------



## melewen

I used up and up the first month but stopped testing around like CD14 because I was following the apps (and not temping... Can you imagine?! I'd probably miss the egg forever!) and got rid of them but I got a really good +OPK with the Wondfos this month. The $ Tree ones MUST be so much more sensitive

Oh and do you guys know if a few quick little waves of AF-like cramps are normal during O? I had some today and yesterday. Very faint, not painful. But NOT one-sides twinges like mittelschmerz. Though I did have some of those. 

I did get a nice fat O symptom in the form oh um... A nice fat zit on the right side of my chin! My sister is an aesthetician focused in natural skin care and says that that area is like ridiculously related to which side you ovulate from. So I guess my right ovary is popping a little eggy out! FX for that at least. My pre-O temps are not usually so wonky so I'm a little nervous


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose Lol I'm pretty sure I've experienced that feeling too because it sure hurts sometimes, what makes you hate them though?


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I've got fingers and toes crossed for you! Not sure if it is but I'm sure it could be Ive had little cramps in the center and on my right side a little today too how funny if it's the same side for us this cycle.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Im hoping my temps rocket tomorrow dip of .4 degrees!


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge I'm praying for the same I had a dip of .38 today


----------



## x-ginge-x

Temping might be accurate but it sure is annoying!


----------



## melewen

So who all is expecting a rise tomorrow?


----------



## Destinyk

I'm expecting a rise!


----------



## baby_rose

I doubt it lmao


----------



## kmpreston

I need a rise I've only had one temp below today before


----------



## Destinyk

This has been my lowest temp my entire cycle if I didnt O today I think its safe to say I'm doneee


----------



## mrs.ginger

I have a question. How long after a positive OPK should I see a temp rise? I was kind of expecting one this morning and didn't get it. I'm worried now lol.


----------



## Destinyk

Ginger after a +OPK you are expected to ovulate within the next 48 hours and a temp rise can be 48 hours after that. You don't always ovulate after a +OPK though


----------



## mrs.ginger

I know. That's why I'm saying I'm worried. I'm hoping I ovulated at all.I still did OPK today and got a negative. But I guess if I don't get the temp rise tomorrow then keep going with OPK's. I don't know at this point.if I didn't actually ovulating this time then I should have another positive OPK in my future.


----------



## Destinyk

Yes ive had +OPK for two weeks now, very frustrating. If for some reason (stress or whatever the case may be) you do not ovulate your body usually tries again very soon after. when did you get this positive? if it was yesterday or the day before and you do not get a temp rise tomorrow Id keep testing and consider myself potentially fertile.


----------



## baby_rose

U can gear up to o and not o, but ur body will usually gear back up and try again keep opk testing


----------



## melewen

That's so interesting that your body goes right back at it if it can't make it the first round! I guess if I don't get my temp rise tomorrow I'll keep testing too

Ginger have you been testing more than this month? My chart looks like yours - up and down pre-O temps!! I basically even have that W like you, lol


----------



## baby_rose

Yea it can even try a week later! Temps are the closest at home indication for ovulation god i wish i had an ultrasound machine at home lmaoooo


----------



## mrs.ginger

I got the positive day before yesterday. I have always charted and temped except for when DD was born. I took a break until AF came back. This is only my third cycle. Last month I hadn't realized that I was using 2 different thermometers and my chart was just crazy. This month my chart is better. Pretty consistent with my temps while trying to conceive DD. I'm curious if I will have a rise tomorrow morning. If I don't I will keep doing OPK until I do I guess.


----------



## baby_rose

Question girls! I usually test after work but i had no more opks! This was at 540 its now 921 just got dollar trees last 4 opks lol should i use my saved pee? ( i know gross)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Heh, I would use saved and then maybe fresh too? Resisted a HPT this morning taking myself its too early, got a rise in temps though FX


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose not gross! But I'd go with fresh, ever heard of when someone is due for a drug test they use someone else's wee and strap it to their thighs to keep it warm? The test will read invalid if the wee is oddly cool. Not sure if the same would apply but it would make sense to me.

GUYS my temp went up to 97.56 that's a .52 rise!!!


----------



## melewen

Saved peed is totally cool!

Would you ladies mind taking a look at my chart? I didn't sleep well last night since I was so anxious to temp and verify O... DH couldn't uh "perform" last night and I was so upset but thought, at least it's O... Though that was CD17 and I usually O on CD18. I did however get two days of +OPKs starting ok CD16. Anyway I temped at like 4 am, which is way earlier than I ever temp, and my temp was actually LOWER than yesterday's by just a bit. I got up to pee then went back to sleep. Woke up a little more than a couple hours later and temped again.. Now my temp is MUCH higher. What do you think? Which should I use? Does it look like I O'd already? Ugh!!!!


----------



## Destinyk

Mel two questions how long was the second block of sleep and was it at the same time you normally temp? I woke up last night too (so anxious!) at 12 I didn't temp since I had 6 more hours of sleep I knew it'd be ok I event got a cold drink which I thought would affect my temp but I'd didnt as far as I know and that was the temp I got at the time I always temp. If your second block of sleep was AT LEAST 3 solid hours I'd say go with the second temp!


----------



## melewen

So it was just about 2.5 hours. I was really out though! And yes it was at the same time I normally temp. Since it's right on the cusp I just don't know what to do! It isn't like I got up and checked on some crash in the garage or something you know, I wasn't really super awake or awake for long. Blehhhh


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I think lets go with the second temp and see what your temps do for the next few days, we need three sustained high temps to really confirm anyway :)


----------



## Destinyk

Oh and maybe squeeze a BD in some time today just in case?


----------



## melewen

Oh we are definitely BD'ing today!!! Lol. I'll be mostly upset we missed yesterday if I am O'ing today but well that's past now, what can we do? I had some really awesome EWCM last night too :( in my head I'm thinking my god honey the ONE THING I ask you to do!!!!!


----------



## Destinyk

Mel typical men!!! Haha mines having some problems keeping up to Im like really the time it really counts! When he asked about my temp today and I told him it was a rocket he's like did we do it enough!? Haha oh now your concerned?! I look at my chart and we could've BD'd a little more but as you say what can we do? Nadaa. :/ just hope one spermie made it .


----------



## melewen

OMG I feel like you're talking about my husband! He's all concerned NOW. He's like I should've just tried again a couple hours later. I was like naw, ya think?!?! >(

But if I put in two dummy temps from today's second temp or shows O as yesterday, if I put in three dummy temps from the earlier temp it shows O as today. Would it be normal to get a +OPK and not O for three days? The CB digital gave me the peak smiley three days ago and it said BD for the next two days. I'm assuming it counts O as one of those days.


----------



## Destinyk

Mel it's possible it took eggy a little longer to get out the starting gate it definitely can happen, look at me with friggin positives for two weeks! Can you say ridiculous?? What makes it worse was that he's trying to sleep and I'm you know "bothering him" hahaa his "friend" gets up and hes still just laying there Im like heeellllooooo is this really happening?!? Haha now he's concerned and I'm like don't even go there dude you could've just laid there lol.


----------



## melewen

Bahahaha seriously. I am starting a new method called "DH: difficult husbands" where we give them Benadryl at night and go for it at 3 am :O

Hahah. It's all in their heads! The top head, not the bottom one..... I mean I get it, they feel like there is pressure, but if they could be in our shoes for a day they'd be THRILLED every time we BD'd and all we asked of them was to leave a little deposit!! Pressure is being the one who is naturally blamed when you don't get pg right away... No one considers the men automatically!!


----------



## Destinyk

Hahahahahah I'm in! And seriously the first cycle we started trying and HPTs were negative even when AF was running late he's like what's the problem its all in you Im like @&$#*% do NOT start with me right now this will NOT end well for you haha. They're not the ones peeing on sticks everyday, taking prenatals, doing prenatal yoga, drinking tea and this and that, sticking thermometers at the earliest hours of the morning and stressing over every slight temp dip or rise. They should be thankful all they have to do is the fun part!


----------



## mrs.ginger

No temp rise today. I'm assuming haven't o yet. Bummer.


----------



## melewen

Ginger I'm sorry :/ Your chart link in your signature doesn't work - can you try posting it here?

Destiny I swear to you this morning I told my husband I wanted him to try what I do for a week. ONE. WEEK. I have an extra thermometer and I told him we could start tomorrow! He was like, "Yeah I can't do what you do.." No [email protected]^&, son! Hahah

I did realize though that last month I had slight AF-style cramps on O and O-1, as well as a headache on O, a really random one, the only one that's on my chart except for around AF. Same with cramps. And then I remembered asking you guys if AF-style cramps are normal around O because I had them over the last two days.. ha! And I had such a headache last night, I thought I was just stressed and honestly I was so frustrated with everything I was like screw it, I'm having half a glass of wine. Last cycle I also had one of my only TWO (sad face) EWCM days on O+1, and after my run I noticed a lot of EWCM this morning. Something about running always shakes the stuff loose.. lol

And then this came up on my FF : https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Multiple-temperature-readings.html

So I feel like I should take the later temp and not worry so much about everything? "Resist the urge to temp" in the middle of the night FF says - yeah.... right..... 

Sorry I am just blabbing and blabbing about myself today you guys!


----------



## kmpreston

Finally had a temp rise. opK was still negative this morning but hopefully will be positive when I get back from the dentists. Or my temp will just keep going up and I just missed my surge with OPKs. Either will do for me!


----------



## baby_rose

Heyyyy girls well i ended up using fresh urine last night and this is what i goti wonder if ill have a positive today or if i caught theend of the surge what do u think it was def darker than the other opks ive taken i did get a small rise today but i wouldn't think i od yet i went all day yesterday from feeling super wet/ creamy to clearing up to just wet
 



Attached Files:







collage_20141008083027070.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Destinyk

Ginger sorry to hear that, keep testing girl! And yeah I was gonna tell you your chart link doesn't work 

Mel see I told you!! Second temp all the way! I had slight cramps yesterday to remember? I'm way too anxious right now. Because I'm crazy and impatient I put in dummy temps for the next three (nothing super drastic and just for kicks and giggles) and FF detected Oday being yesterday! Scoreee! Now I just hope my upcoming temps give me that same result and one of those spermies met its match :)


----------



## Destinyk

Kmpreston I think O day could've been yesterday for you based on your chart maybe you had a short surge and tests missed it?


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose nice! your chart could possibly point to O day yesterday too if you caught the tail end. We'll see what your test says today and future temps. :)

Gee are we all really Oing on the same day lol is this real?


----------



## baby_rose

Yea well. See i don't wanna put a positive in my chart yet hopefully ijust get normal temps since my post o temps always suck!!!!! I miss my 28 day cycles!


----------



## baby_rose

I know girls about trouble some hubbys truth is after a while the . Take ttc as a turn off avoid showing them opks and whatever u can it puts pressure on them ive settled for every other day now. I prefer for bding to remain enjoyable then again thats just me even before ttc i was fine with every other day lol


----------



## Destinyk

Lol mine seems interested in it for now, he'll sneak in the bathroom while OPK results are coming in and he'll tell me what it says before I get to look and he asks me what my temp is looking like not that he really knows what it's suppose to look like lol but I try to keep him involved as long as he wants to be. If he stops showing interest I'll stop telling but he hasn't been well lately (has a cold) so he's been slowing down with BDing.


----------



## melewen

baby_rose that OPK looks positive to me!! Really

kmpreston we're all testing buddies!!

As far as DH goes, mine is just the type that begs and begs for something and then when it happens is like meh it's whatever, no big deal. Drives me nuts! He was begging to try before we got married and I was like honey, I'm not intentionally get pregnant 3 months before our wedding, THAT MAKES NO SENSE. Especially since we were going to Europe for our honeymoon.. this girl is drinking some serious wine! Haha

That is too cool that we're all O'ing at the same time!!! So I had that EWCM but since then it has been dry so that's a good sign I think. It's just weird that I O'd one day early, but honestly I only temped for two cycles before that so it's not like I totally broke the standard or anything. 2 cycles hardly makes for a pattern set in stone!

Luckily DH isn't one I have to hide OPKs and stuff around, he's pretty interested in that stuff too, but I think he has let the pressure to conceive get to him. And every day IS a lot when you're not used to going at it that much!! I mean it was every day when we first got together but that was fueled by so many crazy hormones.. haha


----------



## Destinyk

Mel thankfully I don't have to hide that stuff either OPKs are actually all over the bathroom (oops) everyday IS a lot I mean during the fertile window this is good but just all the time is actually a no no for spermie count lol.


----------



## baby_rose

Yea girls he doesnt flip out over them or seeing them but as ive read for some girls it will freak out their hubbies performance.... mine is just a fatty so when he has a few beers and eats hes passed out on a food coma lol..... i mean i could push for daily but i dont want to be a sex pheen or the gf who pushes for bd cause "its the time" lol he knows its not me.... when he wants it he gets it which works for me also lol only that won't get him yo finish is preeseed way too slipperylol other than that revery bd works out lol......


----------



## baby_rose

Cramping! !!! Ouch


----------



## x-ginge-x

I tested :blush: and there's a faint something there bit I think line eye!!


----------



## baby_rose

Yey! Picture! !


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose food coma that made me lol. Can we like fast forward two weeks already?!

Ginge oooooh I request a pic toooo!


----------



## baby_rose

Lol yea girl hes 6'1 fatboy who will hibernate if u feed him ill pposta ppicture


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose Omg 6'1! I hope my boy(s) are tall not that they have much luck I'm 5'5 (rounding up :/) fiance is like 5'9 maaaaybe 5'10


----------



## baby_rose

Lol hey girl thats not bad im 5'2 my boys better get his height lol booo i can't get a picture i just got a new phone and all pics r in my old phone which black screened with 5 gs of internal memory i gatta find a way to get my pictures :(

I was in heels in this pic god it was like 2 years ago


----------



## Destinyk

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you as for me I'll have to OD them on calcium and all that good stuff lol. Oh boo :(( I really don't have any recent pics of us the most recent was when we got engaged in May


----------



## x-ginge-x

Never freaking photographs properly!! Grrr!


----------



## baby_rose

Thats my sperm donor lmaoo jkkkk the picture with me was from 2 years ago! I was in heels
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1106.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 7









2014-09-22-15-32-09-2.jpg
File size: 74.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm 5'3 and my husband is 6'6 hehe


----------



## Destinyk

Wow heels and he's stil soo tall hahaha, cutie couple :)


----------



## melewen

Bahahahah I laughed when you said sperm donor. That's what it feels like sometimes eh?! DH is the one who wanted to have a kid RIGHT AWAY but now it's somehow flipped on me?! I'm like if we're gonna be trying, we might as well be really *trying*!! 

and ginge do you have a "real" camera other than your phone? They focus a bit easier. Also natural light will help. I can't wait to get all up on some creative shots when I finally get that BFP. Geeking up being a photographer.. and newborn shots ahh!!!! There's so many tricks with those, though; they can be tough


----------



## baby_rose

Ty dest :) and yes hes a big guy hope i dont have a 10 pd bby lol jkkk, 

You go ging! I have a thing for tall guys lol standard 6'0 lmaoo im mean huha

Mel i know what u mean he was trying to knock me up 4 mnths into our relationship lmaoo then i hopped on bcp when i finally caved in last year he was beyond happy it doesnt help that everyone around us asks for our kid already lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well it's 7.30pm here there is no natural light haha, and my camera has a mad flash so it doesn't get it right.


----------



## baby_rose

Wait for fmu girl ull get a better idea


----------



## Destinyk

Haha omg did you guys hear of that lady in like Germany or something her baby was 13lbs and she delivered vaginally? Like where did they find this woman lol


Mel I can't wait to get all photographer on that BFP too like did you see those lines?! How about from this angle? And newborn don't even get me started my child will hate the camera before their 1 teehee


----------



## baby_rose

Hhaha im with u girls i love children's photography, beautiful little angels


----------



## melewen

haha ginge, should've looked at your location eh! Can't wait to see your FMU results!!

baby_rose DH's dad is from Pakistan and the other day said the funniest thing at dinner, he was like "When is your baby arriving?!" I was like uh.. well here's the thing pops... lol

AFM CM is totally dry (except for some wet but it's not making it out to undies) so I feel like yes, O'd yesterday?! Hopefully!!


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge I agree with baby_rose FMU for sure!

Baby_rose they really are angels, the definition of pure innocence .


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> baby_rose that OPK looks positive to me!! Really
> 
> kmpreston we're all testing buddies!!
> 
> As far as DH goes, mine is just the type that begs and begs for something and then when it happens is like meh it's whatever, no big deal. Drives me nuts! He was begging to try before we got married and I was like honey, I'm not intentionally get pregnant 3 months before our wedding, THAT MAKES NO SENSE. Especially since we were going to Europe for our honeymoon.. this girl is drinking some serious wine! Haha
> 
> That is too cool that we're all O'ing at the same time!!! So I had that EWCM but since then it has been dry so that's a good sign I think. It's just weird that I O'd one day early, but honestly I only temped for two cycles before that so it's not like I totally broke the standard or anything. 2 cycles hardly makes for a pattern set in stone!
> 
> Luckily DH isn't one I have to hide OPKs and stuff around, he's pretty interested in that stuff too, but I think he has let the pressure to conceive get to him. And every day IS a lot when you're not used to going at it that much!! I mean it was every day when we first got together but that was fueled by so many crazy hormones.. haha

Haha are you secretly married to my husband?! He also wanted to get trying before the wedding. Is constantly asking me if I'm pregnant or have ovulated and also keeps refusing sex at the important times like last night if I ovulated then!! Quite wiling tonight now it's probs too late but said no because he was tired after wasting 45 mins playing on his vita last night :(


----------



## melewen

kmpreston Yes apparently I am!! He is such a drama queen, like 

"OHHH I'm not that *in the mood* right now"

"We can do it at EIGHT THIRTY but not before"

"I *can't finish* in missionary or doggy style" - coincidentally the two ways they say to do it when TTC (and we literally only do it in ways where I have to do all the work, not even kidding)

Get over yourself honey!! All you have to do is jizz I MEAN COME ON. And OMG yes it's always "After this game". Not a football game.. a FIFA VIDEO GAME. I so regret buying him that stupid Xbox! I'm like honey, you are a child..


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> kmpreston Yes apparently I am!! He is such a drama queen, like
> 
> "OHHH I'm not that *in the mood* right now"
> 
> "We can do it at EIGHT THIRTY but not before"
> 
> "I *can't finish* in missionary or doggy style" - coincidentally the two ways they say to do it when TTC (and we literally only do it in ways where I have to do all the work, not even kidding)
> 
> Get over yourself honey!! All you have to do is jizz I MEAN COME ON. And OMG yes it's always "After this game". Not a football game.. a FIFA VIDEO GAME. I so regret buying him that stupid Xbox! I'm like honey, you are a child..

We definitely share a husband! Where are you based...can he be sneaking between us?!

"It's too early"....two hours later .... "I'm too tired"
Say anything slightly negative just before hand "well I'm totally not in the mood now that you have had a go at me"...I didn't have a go, you're just making excuses!!!!


----------



## mrs.ginger

Strange you all can't see my chart. Someone on this thread commented on our matching w type line yesterday and I've changed nothing!


----------



## x-ginge-x

You need to remove the } after the url] that's what's messing it up hun xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Going to attempt to hold off testing tomorrow then do fmu on Friday will be 9dpo lots of lotiony cm. Struggling with my ibs today, crampy, uncomfortable and nauseated :(


----------



## Destinyk

Mel & kmpreston you guys are killlllinggg me I can't even handle..lmao

Ginger we can see it in your siggy but the link to click on it isn't working because of the extra } after [/url] at the end


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge I've got lotioney CM going on too a tad of cramping.


What's the earliest DPO I can reliably test? Not that I'm impatient or anything O:)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well i got the faintest of faint lines at 9dpo with my son, see


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge I think I see it! My eyes aren't 100% heh maybe I'm the wrong person to ask

I hope I get that second line even if it's just as faint :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

That was my sons, he is 2 in december so believe me its there haha here are some more


----------



## melewen

So we ran into the same issue as yesterday with the BD'ing but somehow DH managed to come out on top (no pun intended!) and we get to mark a potentially final BD for this fertile window. Today would be the latest day I've O'd in the last two cycles so hopefully this will be enough, maybe take a day off if I get a temp rise tomorrow and then try one more time for that SMEP "bonus round"


----------



## mrs.ginger

Ah ok. I see. I think I fixed it. Let me know if not please!


----------



## Destinyk

I see them I see them! Ugh I hope I get one soon


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> So we ran into the same issue as yesterday with the BD'ing but somehow DH managed to come out on top (no pun intended!) and we get to mark a potentially final BD for this fertile window. Today would be the latest day I've O'd in the last two cycles so hopefully this will be enough, maybe take a day off if I get a temp rise tomorrow and then try one more time for that SMEP "bonus round"

What is SMEP?
I am hoping I have O'd in the last 48 hours because I can't take much more of this talking him into sex. We have a much better, healthier sex life when the fertile window is gone. Even though he's fine when he gets going he seems to hate the thought of it when it matters


----------



## Destinyk

Mel hooray for hubby, might try to get a BD in today just in case but I'm almost sure O was yesterday so if one didn't already get to it I think that poor eggy is done by now


----------



## x-ginge-x

mrs.ginger said:


> Ah ok. I see. I think I fixed it. Let me know if not please!

No it still isn't clickable xx


----------



## mrs.ginger

I can never remember how to get the code to put in my signature. Can you remind me please? I'm trying to fix it now.


----------



## mrs.ginger

Ok. I think I got it now... I hope lol


----------



## melewen

MrsGinger it's working for me now!!

Kmpreston how annoying right?! I'm tired of it too. I wish I felt more confident about this O date but for some reason I am so nervous about getting a rise. I wasn't like that last month! SMEP is the sperm meets egg plan which is essentially BD every other day from CD8 til you get a +OPK then BD 3 days in a row, skip a day then one last time for "bonus round" haha


----------



## baby_rose

Guess. What :) now the struggle is bding!!! Hubbys working ot!
 



Attached Files:







CAM00145.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## melewen

Damn baby_rose, nice +!! When will hubs be back?!


----------



## baby_rose

Ty i still think it was stronger yesterdaymaybe vbut i did have bad cramping today and i meant over time idk yet


----------



## Oasis717

Great positive baby rose hope you can work round the ot! Xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I tested with fmu (cassette test) and thought I saw a line so retested with strip smu and I think bfn...


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose, I hope you guys got to BD!!

Ginge, I don't think I see a second line either :/ but it could be too early


Okay so I got a mesely rise of .01 today which brought me upto 97.57 :( not feeling so confident


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah I am hoping too early! But I have a zit on my chin which makes me think I am out, its my post ovulation zit i get if i am not pregnant but we shall see!!


----------



## Destinyk

Ginger it works!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Naughty me ordered 25 ICs from ebay, as I have found some that have no evaps, fat lines and clear results and 2.99 for 25 wahoo!


----------



## melewen

Ginge when did the zit show? I have one right now but I'm only 2dpo. And what DPO are you? Seems like it might just be too early! I ordered some 10miu/mL HCG tests from Amazon last night.. woohoo!

Destiny I think you could have O'd on CD 21! Sometimes it takes a while for the shift to go up MUCH higher. We'll see! What happens if you put in a similar dummy temp for tomorrow?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Was very ouchy this morning when I actually noticed the despicable thing! I have used my last cassette....


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I hope so! If I put dummy temps in until Monday it finally shows O day being CD21 if they are small rises of like .03 each day.

I have a mini zit in the middle of my forehead :( wahh I never have breakouts so this is odd and I've got teeny blackheads on my nose


----------



## Destinyk

Actually it has to be a rise of .05 until Tuesday everyday for it to register as O day


----------



## melewen

Really? To me it seems like you'd only need a couple more higher temps and you'd be set for O! But I guess not!

BTW I *think* I'm 2dpo today but having EWCM already this morning. Is this normal... uh wth?


----------



## Destinyk

Mel Maybe because this is my first cycle temping FF is all iffy I'm sure if my temps were a little more drastic it wouldn't take that long but I don't want to put in huge rises and then not actually be able to get them so I'm trying to stick to slow and steady.


----------



## Destinyk

Oh and about the CM I'm not sure I'm having quite a bit lotioney Id have to do some research!


----------



## melewen

I did a little research and apparently a BM can make some come out. WTF, my life is so gross. Sorry, TMI people!!!


----------



## Destinyk

What's a BM? Lol sorry 

And I don't wanna get my hopes up too high but I'm finding that lotioney/creamy CM after O can be a good sign


----------



## melewen

Destinyk said:


> What's a BM? Lol sorry
> 
> And I don't wanna get my hopes up too high but I'm finding that lotioney/creamy CM after O can be a good sign

*bowel movement* UGH! :roll:

And yeah it is!! That's what I usually have after O.. but not this weird ass month!


----------



## melewen

This chica had EWCM 1-3 dpo, and I've read it's just a sign of estrogen and there's an urban myth that having more CM can mean fertilization?! I doubt that's true in my case BUT we did used to eat a lot of soy (were vegetarians.. subbed meatballs for tofu lately! LOL! but seriously.. soy is bad!! Too bad tofu is our fave food :( ) so maybe my estrogen is just getting back "in whack"?


----------



## Destinyk

Mel oh! That's what I thought but Im like hmm let me ask before I sound like a gross one lol. I've heard soy isn't that great as well which I don't really get why. It's possible that your body is getting back in the groove of things OR it means something else winkwink. I feel like I'm thinking too hard about this Im starting to get a headache lol


----------



## Destinyk

So fiance was too cute yesterday last night when we were hanging home from work he's like so is there a baby in there?! I'm like I won't know for like two weeks . He goes go take your temperature and see what it says I couldn't help but laugh I just had to say it doesn't work that way babe hahah.


----------



## melewen

Oh and this is the link I meant to post: https://www.twoweekwait.com/early-p...-believe-it-a-bfp-after-just-one-month-of-ttc

Hahaha that's so cute, my husband does the same thing. 

- "Take a test!!!" I'm like honey I ovulated yesterday.
- "Are you pregnant?" Me: No. Him: WHAT?!?!?! Me: Honey I ovulated yesterday
- :DH squeezes my arm: "You FEEL pregnant" Me: .... (not even kidding, this happened)

Husbands are weird!


----------



## Destinyk

Mel they really are too funny.

Wow those are a lot of symptoms she had. Mine are faint cramping, the CM, and not sure if this is too early but today when I was brushing my teeth and went to spit out (sorry) there was a pink tint to it, which is unusual for me .


----------



## baby_rose

No rise! Ughhh a dip -____-


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose Im sorry :( maybe you just haven't Od yet


----------



## melewen

Baby_rose I bet today is O day!!

Destiny we are symptom spotting buddies!! I really don't want to BD again tonight, would like just ONE day off but ugh!!! I read a lot of women say fertilityblend brought O on early so I'm assuming that's what happened. I guess I'll take an OPK today to just check for a build. What would YOU do? I want to be O buddies with you!!


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I know! I was thinking about taking an OPK but if it were positive I'd want to fling myself off a building lol at this point I'm sick of +OPKs I just want to O! since my temp didn't go down I decided against it. I'm thinking we see how our temps act tomorrow and if anything sketchy happens we test! If this isn't my month I'm definitively ordering wondfos like you suggested. God I hope AF doesn't show her stupid face


----------



## baby_rose

Yea girl idk im infamous for getting a surge before af i hope that's not the case


----------



## x-ginge-x

Husband has just been shipped off to superdrug for some own brand! They will give me a definitive answer, and I am prepared wholly for a :bfn:


----------



## melewen

x-ginge-x said:


> Husband has just been shipped off to superdrug for some own brand! They will give me a definitive answer, and I am prepared wholly for a :bfn:

Can't wait to see the result!! How many DPO are you? And how sensitive are the SuperDrug tests?


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose I hope the :witch: stays away!!


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge I've got fingers and toes crossed for ya!


----------



## baby_rose

Hope so for consolation ive looking at chartson ff and yea i hope i get a rise soon if not im out -____- booo


----------



## Destinyk

I know what you mean today's temp was hardly a rise :/


----------



## melewen

Same here! At least they're still up, but yeah, I was hoping for some massive spike. Oh well!


----------



## melewen

FYI here's my overlay, all pinned at what I think O is. These post-O temps don't look much different than my July chart so that's good right? I usually have a fallback rise but didn't seem to so far this month

https://i59.tinypic.com/20tnrmb.png


----------



## Destinyk

Mel yeah I guess beggers can't be choosers hopefully tomorrow we get a good rise! And that is good that your getting a pretty consistent pattern unfortunately this is my first time temping so I can't compare :/


----------



## melewen

Yeah if I had one word of advice to people thinking about trying, it would be to start temping now! I wish I had like in April when we decided to try in a few months


----------



## baby_rose

Yea key to temping is the exact same time sometimes i wake up early like last night my temp was 96.88 at 2 am but then I managed to go back to sleep and my alarm of 5 am got me my 96.45 today and i used my normal time temp so ill see what tomorrow looks a hour can make a difference girls ur temps look good girl and yes different i just a rise of any kind lol


----------



## Destinyk

Mel yeah I wish would've started temping as soon as I got off BC.

Baby_rose I know. Last night I woke up at 3:20 went back to sleep and woke up at 6, hopefully it didn't mess with the real rise I would've gotten but whatever we'll see what tomorrow brings :/ wish I would've temped when I woke up the first time for that real solid block of sleep


----------



## melewen

W.T.H. people. OK so I took another OPK just to make sure I wasn't going to miss O ACTUALLY coming and got a clear negative on a Wondfo

Then I took one on a $ Tree and got a basically positive! WTH! What do you think?


----------



## Destinyk

Mel do you know what the sensitivity on the wondfos are?

Ovia needs to stop getting my hopes up like now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## x-ginge-x

Stupid thing wont let me upload any pictures, but they are :bfn: anyway, will try a superdrug in the morning with FMU, fingers crossed!


----------



## Destinyk

I sent the snap shot of what ovia is saying to fiance and he calls me
Me: Hey :) Him: *loud obnoxious farting noise* that's you! Me: thanks! They're silent! Him: if you fart in a cold room it doesn't smell as bad Me: yeah? Did you test that theory out?

We are way off track here hahaa


----------



## kmpreston

I just got my first EWCM. Not had any since before going on the pill! 
So I guess I havenet ovulated yet this month?!

My OPKs are still negative but hey ho, maybe they are a crap make. More should arrive tomorrow.

Here's my chart with overlay. Waiting for a ride tomorrow. Want at least 39.5!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## melewen

Bahahahaha Destiny, that's crazy

Oh and I think I took an early-pregnancy-test one because that was all I had left, and it's 25miu. Not sure the sensitivity of the $ Tree. About to use a CB Adv. Digi


----------



## baby_rose

Lmao dest stupid guys lol, and wow big difference mel how long did uhold? What it its a second surge?!


----------



## Destinyk

Kmpreston sooo jelly right now I haven't have EWCM in months too but I'm glad for you! From you chart it seems like you've BDing enough and a nice dip and rise so to heck with the tests! :)


----------



## Destinyk

Mel okay awaiting results!!

Baby_rose I know! I'm having a child with a child lol


----------



## melewen

Km I didn't get a + last month and def O'd and now I am up to my eyeballs with them! 

Baby_rose I didn't really hold with either honestly. Taking a digi now..


----------



## melewen

https://us2thenyou.files.wordpress.com/2014/10/photo21-e1412891318930.jpg?w=480

Woohoo! Goose egg! The mini-monitor has spoken. I'm going with this sucker and the strip - I've read a lot of women saying they get constant +OPKs with the $ Tree even when they shouldn't, so we're taking at least a day off. I don't think DH can handle it.. lol. He came home and immediately turned on his FIFA game..


----------



## baby_rose

Yea they can b sensitive and tmi but i gatta comment i read that a girl climaxing after is better and helps pull the sperm in soo keep that note in mind girls:)


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Kmpreston sooo jelly right now I haven't have EWCM in months too but I'm glad for you! From you chart it seems like you've BDing enough and a nice dip and rise so to heck with the tests! :)

Ye screw the tests! Will BD tomorrow for a bonus round hopefully but I hope we have done enough already. He doesn't get home for another hour yet which will be nearly midnight and I don't think I can stay up til then, I'm up at 7 in the morning!


----------



## melewen

baby_rose said:


> Yea they can b sensitive and tmi but i gatta comment i read that a girl climaxing after is better and helps pull the sperm in soo keep that note in mind girls:)

I've read that too so I make sure always to.. except DH has become less vocal so after he's done I'm like OMG did it happen AHHH! And it's like a race for me to. Hahaha. Except it's sort of gross to think about the contraction sucking up the little spermies. Eww


----------



## baby_rose

Lmaoooooo yea sometimes really im like okay hurry and finish lol im not gonna lie i miss bding without thinking of swimmers and eggs. -____-


----------



## cutieq

Somehow I stopped getting notifications for this thread. Oh how I've missed the charts! 

I just start temps today. We're ntnp this month but I want to temp to confirm O and know when to expect AF after my loss last month. 

Trying to catch up on charts but I'm back!


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose I've read that too but ugh too much pressure I just let whatever naturally happens happen lol

Kmpreston ahhh maybe power nap and set an alarm for a little before 12? He better be ready to get it onnn! Ha


----------



## Destinyk

Cutieq welcome! And I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## melewen

Cutie welcome back hon!!!

AFM took ANOTHER test (literally went and bought the entire up & up pack!) and followed the directions to a T:



Yay! Also got some creamy CM tonight AND lastly, usually on 2dpo my temp goes down from where it had been 1dpo. I'm assuming that's from the secondary surge of estrogen that happens right after O, so instead of the lower temp this month I got EWCM. Assuming.

Still planning on testing tomorrow but by then I'll know from the temps, too. We shall see!


----------



## baby_rose

Hey cutie! Mind off matter what the end of my hike looks like ladies!
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## baby_rose

Yea mel def neg


----------



## melewen

So I found this on another forum...

_"Good morning Trix....I was gutted this cycle because I had a fallback in temps...a pretty big fallback and was really disappointed and not only that I had EWCM and loads of fertile symptoms so thought I'd had like a false ovulation.....well now I put it down to a massive surge in Estrogen once the egg and the sperm fused and that's what drove the temps down again before shooting back up and I'm pregnant. 
You're still in the game hun and it could have even been a good sign for you xxxx"_

I didn't have a fallback rise this cycle but that's exactly what happened to me! FX that I've got a little embryo floating around in there right now..... 

:thumbup:


----------



## mrs.ginger

I got my rise today! Only now I'm worried our BD timing is off. The rise is 3 days later than I expected.


----------



## baby_rose

Fx mel and ging as long as u bd theres a chance 

As for me this again these positives aren't as dark as last months idk girls
 



Attached Files:







collage_20141009195638036.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## melewen

Baby_rose those are still really dark!!

So I think I have been analyzing the dollar tree tests past time. I looked at 3 minutes, which is when it says you should see a positive by, and nothing. Looked at 10 minutes, which it says is when you'll verify a negative, and it was pretty negative. Then when it dried it was like almost positive! So that's probably been freaking me out 

Mrsginger when did you BD?


----------



## baby_rose

Girl i tested and i noticed right away it was still positive this is about 45 mins later and it only got darker lol


----------



## melewen

Oh I have no doubt! I'm talking about mine today. They were stressing me out so bad!


----------



## baby_rose

Yea try not to over think it girl it will drive u nuts lol


----------



## melewen

Just wanna know when we need to BD :)


----------



## mrs.ginger

Only CD 15 and 16 during what I expect will be the fertile window. We have three kids, co sleep with the youngest and she STILL wakes every few hours. It's tough to get BD in without lots of luck lol. the bad part is we've decided to only TTC through March, so I need all the luck I can get!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:bfn: with superdrug this morning @ 9dpo :(


----------



## Destinyk

Temp rose to 97.84 today FF has already acknowledged CD21 as Oday wooohooo!

Bad news is I woke up really stuffffy and it feels like my voice is going :( I knew my throat felt strange yesterday grr .


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge sorry about your BFN


----------



## x-ginge-x

Im not too worried just yet though, because if my levels started at 1 then they would only be low still so I am not worried especially if the dip i had was an implantation dip, i am not overly hopeful though!


----------



## cutieq

Baby_rose, those are pretty dark!

Ginge, I definitely wouldn't worry too much at 9dpo.

Destiny, yay for o!!


----------



## melewen

Ginge it's still so early. Can't wait to see what you get at 11dpo or so!

Mrsginger awesome rise!! I honestly feel like you are like 3 dpo but I'm not as smart as FF :)

Destiny yay!!! I got CH today too.. We are buddies, 3dpo!!!


----------



## melewen

https://i57.tinypic.com/xkwx7m.jpg

Freaking finally got the coveted "high" score!!


----------



## Destinyk

Cutieq I'm excited just wish I wouldve BDd a little more but oh well! FX

Mel that is too cool were on the same boat, wish we could fast forward. That's awesome you got a high score I got good but that's better than low right?!


----------



## melewen

Haha yes it's the best they have

Except I just took an OPK (strip) and got a positive. 

https://i60.tinypic.com/2dqvm7b.jpg

Put that into FF and they moved me to 5dpo! Wtf how does that make sense?!

Cutie may know....? She is the expert!!

Ughhhhh


----------



## Destinyk

Omgg I wish I could tell you that's crazy! We'll have to see if she knows, I'm at a loss


----------



## mrs.ginger

I got my crosshairs for CD17 this morning! That means we BD the two days before O. That's not as bad as I was thinking! I was worried FF would say O day was CD19 and then our BD would be WAY off lol. 

Melewen, You were close! I'm 4 DPO. What's going on with your OPK? you've had positives for days? 

Baby_rose, good luck! It is still early yet! With DD I didn't get the + until DPO 12 and that was not for lack of trying!


----------



## melewen

Mrsginger I skipped a few days of + and now they are back. Why that would mean I O'd two days early I have no idea. I just went for a run and got lightheaded at the end, which hasn't happened since cycle #1.. When I has that assumed chemical. BUT it's also pretty humid and I ran further than I probably wanted


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I have done some googling (of course) and if by example my pre pregnancy levels are 2 then if i did indeed implant at 6dpo when I have the temperature dip then my levels would only be 4 today, then 8 tomorrow then 16 on monday, clutching at straws maybe but logical!


----------



## melewen

x-ginge-x said:


> Well I have done some googling (of course) and if by example my pre pregnancy levels are 2 then if i did indeed implant at 6dpo when I have the temperature dip then my levels would only be 4 today, then 8 tomorrow then 16 on monday, clutching at straws maybe but logical!

Yes, see, so early yet! You still can get that :bfp: :)


----------



## melewen

So took another pair of OPKs after the FMU one and whaddya know...



blaring positives. Well, the $ Tree at least. WHAAAAAAAt!!!!! I'd figure I was just gearing up to O again if I didn't have the higher temps and FF hadn't moved my O date back to CD15! It kind of makes sense though. I usually have a fallback rise and it would have just been REALLY big this cycle, on CD16.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I always though you were supposed to avoid FMU with Ovulation tests and test around 2.30pm?


----------



## baby_rose

Morning ladies well i didnt get to bd yesterday little temp rise today hopefully if i did o my old swimmers have a chance


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose yay for rise! Hope one the spermies made it :)


----------



## baby_rose

Ty dest i hope it goes up more today i have lots of creamy cm


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose Ive had lots of creamy too (yum right?) hoping this is good news for us! Wanna go halves on an ultrasound machine?! Haha I can't wait any longer


----------



## baby_rose

Lol yes hope its a good sign! And god yes it would make the guessing easier lol


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose we could even confirm O it'd be luxurious! Haha I was stressing so bad last night about temps I woke up in the middle of the night and decided to just temp I got 97.04 I was soo devastated I couldn't go back to sleep, finally I calmed myself down and dozed off then I got my lovely rise I was so happy.


----------



## baby_rose

Lol yes and i get u, i never knew we could be so anxious to fall asleep to temp huh!


----------



## melewen

x-ginge-x said:


> I always though you were supposed to avoid FMU with Ovulation tests and test around 2.30pm?

The up & up tests actually direct you to use FMU as do the CB adv digi. The last pic I posted were from like 10 am. The build starts around 11 am usually


----------



## kmpreston

So not only did I get me a nice little temp rise today, I also got a positive OpK! Cd 22 tho! Wtf?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baby_rose

Bd k!


----------



## Destinyk

I know! I'm like can they day just be over so I can go to sleep and wake up and suck on a thermometer? Lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

Lol ladies, im too tight to pay for clearblue, refuse to pay a fortune for something im gonna pee on and bin so its cheapies all the way for me!! LOL


----------



## baby_rose

Yes omg i even feel alseep with the thermometer once hahah its fallen out of my mouth etc lmaoo half asleep problems lmao.....


Ginge ugh i know if i could list all ive spent above all i stick do $ trees


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose seriously there alarm that beeps when temp is ready has startled me awake several times I'm like where's the fire?!


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge I'm too cheap for that haha I bought a crap load of $tree and one pack of FR to back those up


----------



## x-ginge-x

Haha IKR as if babies dont cost enough when they are here!


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge haha yeah sorry honey no you can't have that toy I spent all my money TTC you


----------



## melewen

The saga continues....

3:30 p.m., diluted wee, and I present...



How could that be *MORE* negative? But if I put a negative OPK in FertilityFriend, it moves my crosshairs back to ovulating on CD17. Whaaat.

The cassette from this morning compared with the most recent tests (bottom: this afternoon's, two above it: this morning, and from there reverse chronological order as you'd assume)


----------



## baby_rose

Mel make sure to hold for 3/4 hours switching brands can really tthrow u off, have u been tested for pcos?


----------



## Destinyk

Mel if that's diluted wee it may not be so reliable, I tried seeing what FF does if I put in a dummy +OPK and it doesn't move my CH maybe because of your history of fallback rises? I'm really not sure girl


----------



## melewen

baby_rose lol I don't have any symptoms of PCOS, and they did an ultrasound a month ago and found one single cyst but that's it, never had one that I new about before. Not overweight, no excess hair, totally regular periods :) I just think it's some funky thing, who knows. I read a few women who got +OPKs when they got their BFP. My body is otherwise not showing that O is coming so I just.. who knows. 

I'd also think that diluted wee is way less likely to give a + but who knows. 

At this point I don't really care anymore, I just don't get why FF would move my CH just because I got a +OPK. I need their answers to their secrets!!!! Lol. We'll just see what happens tomorrow!


----------



## kmpreston

Well we managed to squeeze in a BD before the pub. Fingers crossed fhst we have done everything we can this month now. might get another in tomorrow for good luck! Just in case we didn't actually O today!


----------



## melewen

KM woot woot! I am choosing to skip tonight.. I am BD'd out! Haha. No fertile symptoms other than that weird +OPK so hope we're good. Sorry I forgot.. Is this your first month temping? What's your normal coverline?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, I took my temp three times this morning, 36.07 then the 36.2 and readjusted thermometer and got 36.42!


----------



## Destinyk

So this morning when I took my temp I was reallllllyyy out my alarm is the only thing that actually got me up to temp (thank God for that thing) anyway I was pretty bummed when I saw .47 cause I thought temp was heading lower but then I took a second look and realized the first digit was 98 not 97 wooohooo!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, done a cheapie test but its only 20miu and i see a linek, hubby sees a line but camera says not... damn it.... got 3 boxes of 3 test so gonna keep peeing on em!!


----------



## melewen

Destiny that is awesome!!!!! 

This morning I woke up at 5 and HAD to pee. Like, I could not have made it another two hours. Anyway took my temp like an idiot and got 97.26 then went back to sleep for 2.5 hours took it again and it was 97.7!!! That's high for me. FX that is accurate!

Ginge yay!!! Can't wait to see more. I'm over here thinking of photography setups to help show us those lines, lol. When I start the HPT testing I'll be busting out my macro lens and bounced flash.. Hahaha


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have a bridge camera but the flash can be a bit much
going to do one in the evening as my sons tests were always darker then 
then fmu tomorrow!


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I know that's the highest my temp has been this whole cycle, last night and the night before I got up to pee and that never happens like ever. Then when I woke up at 6 to temp I had to pee again! I'm sure the temp was accurate it was at the same time you normally temp right? I still can't believe my temp soared like that I need to tone my excitement down a bit. I'm not sure when I'm going to start testing im so anxious to pee on something, if I get a :bfn: I'm going to be soo bummed


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> KM woot woot! I am choosing to skip tonight.. I am BD'd out! Haha. No fertile symptoms other than that weird +OPK so hope we're good. Sorry I forgot.. Is this your first month temping? What's your normal coverline?

Second month temping, last month my cover line was on 35.5 (I'm in the uk and apparently I'm a cold blooded bugger!). So need to keep up above today's 35.9


----------



## melewen

Take an OPK and see if your body is loony, like mine!!! :)

And I know you guys loooooove my OPK pictures so here's this morning's. Le sigh.... But no fertile symptoms otherwise, just sore nips and twinges and cramps. FF says I'm 6DPO, which is.. crazy. But whatever!


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> KM woot woot! I am choosing to skip tonight.. I am BD'd out! Haha. No fertile symptoms other than that weird +OPK so hope we're good. Sorry I forgot.. Is this your first month temping? What's your normal coverline?

Yes I temped last month and my coverline was at 35.5. So hopefully upwards from now! 35.9 today and yesterday!


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I kid you not I just wee'd for the third time today...wish I would've seen this post before that! I'll definitely take one this afternoon, I've got some slight cramping going on.


----------



## melewen

kmpreston said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> KM woot woot! I am choosing to skip tonight.. I am BD'd out! Haha. No fertile symptoms other than that weird +OPK so hope we're good. Sorry I forgot.. Is this your first month temping? What's your normal coverline?
> 
> Second month temping, last month my cover line was on 35.5 (I'm in the uk and apparently I'm a cold blooded bugger!). So need to keep up above today's 35.9Click to expand...

Two days of +OPKs for you! I hope you are having lots of :sex:.... and hey, I'm cold too apparently! Which is weird cuz I always feel so hot (not "and bothered" and not "sexy-like" just.. menopausal, lolol). But yeah my pre-O temp prob averages around 35.8 I guess and I have a lot of dips to a bit lower


----------



## melewen

Destinyk said:


> Mel I kid you not I just wee'd for the third time today...wish I would've seen this post before that! I'll definitely take one this afternoon, I've got some slight cramping going on.

Frequent urination, note that in FF! :rofl:

I'm serious though...


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I definitely did lol I haven't had anything to drink at all. My fur child is looking at me like how many times are we going to come in here (he follows me everywhere)


----------



## baby_rose

Morning girls :) good to know u dont have pcos Mel ....

Dest good rise! I had a nice rise alao but i had a few drinks last night and guess what popped up again yesterday afternoon whats with these positives !!! We did bd but not sure how im feeling about this cycle too many positives! Maybe it was thr full moon....
 



Attached Files:







collage_20141011075609953.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kmpreston

Wow could this opk BE any more positive!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## baby_rose

Wow yes!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Holy moly thats positive alright!! I have done many many tests and seen faint lines done a tesco digi and got a 'not pregnant' :cry:


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose thank you! We've all got positives coming out of ears haha


----------



## baby_rose

Im telling u that moon!!!! Lmao unless we are shooting out extra eggs lmaoooo


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose I hope not I want a :bfp: and all but twins?! Haha idk if I could handle that


----------



## DannaD

Hey ladies, can I join the thread? 
I'm waiting for first AF after 9 years of bcp, TTC #1, "cycle day 48" and counting. I say CD 48 but actually I havent had withdrawal bleed in a year so just started my cycle 1 week after last pill...

I'm charting but so far it's not making much sense, FF keeps giving me crosshairs and taking them away, It's quite depressing :(


----------



## melewen

Ginge I'm sorry :( I feel out this cycle too, everything is just too weird, I don't know if I maybe O'd on CD20 and the last day we BD'd was cd18 ughhhh I'm so frustrated!!! I just want to freaking KNOW!!!

I just don't get why I'm getting so many positive OPK's and what's up with my temps. They're pretty normal for post O I guess but my preO temps were higher this cycle. I just don't even know. Calling a bfn for me already. Sigh


----------



## melewen

I really want a cocktail tonight :(

Hahaha


----------



## baby_rose

Welcome Donna:)


Godddd Dest id love boy twins!!! I know im crazy lol...... 

Mel i feel u all these opks r drivingme nuts lol


Also girls ive been passed out all day very unusual for me especiallyon my day off idk if its the shake i had this morning since im dieting maybe it was too much ssugar. My nutritionist said a sugar shock can put me n a sleep coma lmao dunno if that's true


----------



## baby_rose

Im not big on symptom spotting ihate it but my boobs hurt! I cant lay on them


----------



## melewen

baby_rose said:


> Im not big on symptom spotting ihate it but my boobs hurt! I cant lay on them

If you put in a couple dummy temps for the next few days, around your temp today, what happens? Does FF give you CH on CD17?


----------



## melewen

DannaD said:


> Hey ladies, can I join the thread?
> I'm waiting for first AF after 9 years of bcp, TTC #1, "cycle day 48" and counting. I say CD 48 but actually I havent had withdrawal bleed in a year so just started my cycle 1 week after last pill...
> 
> I'm charting but so far it's not making much sense, FF keeps giving me crosshairs and taking them away, It's quite depressing :(

Welcome!! And uh I totally feel you. My chart makes no sense. I feel like FF might move my CH here in a few days and that's super upsetting slash makes no sense. Did you stop taking the OPKs?

By the way, here is my current SAGA of a situation. Ugh. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/2242053-help-opks-after-o-going.html


----------



## baby_rose

Yes it give me cd17 as o day which we didnt bd on lol who knows lets see what up coming temps look like


----------



## melewen

baby_rose said:


> Yes it give me cd17 as o day which we didnt bd on lol who knows lets see what up coming temps look like

I actually read the 2 days before O are more important. So that's good!

I adjusted my weird temps from days I woke up early and then again at regular time, and now it says I O'd on CD17! I JUST DONT GET IT AHHHHH

If that's true there's no way I've implanted so far and I think I'm gonna have to have a glass of vino. Like, I think the stress is worse for the environment in there than one glass of red, at this point. UGHHH


----------



## baby_rose

One glass wont hurt lol plus how many babies weren't created in a drink night lmao


----------



## melewen

Baby_rose that's what I'm saying! But I still feel so guilty. I'm going for it, I need to unwind a little! This cycle was so chill until all this craziness. can't wait to see if you get CH soon... How many future temps do you have to put in to get them?

Destiny I think we are back to being cycle buddies!! :D


----------



## mrs.ginger

melewen said:


> I actually read the 2 days before O are more important.

I really hope this is true considering during my fertile window we only DTD CD 15 and 16 with and CH on CD 17. That would put us in a pretty good place. Better than I origionally thought!


----------



## kmpreston

Well FF has gone nuts on me and my CH are wrong. There's no way I O'd on cd21 and THEN got postive OPKs. Stupid thing


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well my temps have dropped massively and :bfn: with fmu so I think it's all over and I amout this month will sit back and await af


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry ginge:( xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

mrs.ginger said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> I actually read the 2 days before O are more important.
> 
> I really hope this is true considering during my fertile window we only DTD CD 15 and 16 with and CH on CD 17. That would put us in a pretty good place. Better than I origionally thought!Click to expand...

Apparently sperm can take anywhere from hours to days to reach the egg so bd in the two days before o has actually been proven to be more effective than bd the day of o and one after xxx


----------



## DannaD

Yes I still use opks but they are confusing me so far, I got a couple of almost positive but never quite there :/


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose we want a baby boy soooo bad Atleast for the first but if I get two well how can I complain!

Mel yayy! My temp went down a wee bit today leaving me at 98.40 which is still super high! FX any symptoms girls? I've got major bloating like my pants feel too tight to even button supper mild cramps and I'm still weeing loads, CM has slowed down


----------



## Destinyk

Oh and welcome Danna!


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge sorry hopefully next cycle!


----------



## Oasis717

Destiny your temps are awesome hope they stay up for you! Xx


----------



## melewen

kmpreston said:


> Well FF has gone nuts on me and my CH are wrong. There's no way I O'd on cd21 and THEN got postive OPKs. Stupid thing

That's just craziness! Then again I did get 4 days of +OPKs starting 1dpo.. but I did get 3 days of +s O, O-1, and O-2. 

FertilityFriend is driving me nuts this month too.. to the point where when I was typing "driving" I accidentally typed out "drinking". DRIVING ME TO DRINK!! Bahaha

:wine:


----------



## melewen

Destinyk said:


> Baby_rose we want a baby boy soooo bad Atleast for the first but if I get two well how can I complain!
> 
> Mel yayy! My temp went down a wee bit today leaving me at 98.40 which is still super high! FX any symptoms girls? I've got major bloating like my pants feel too tight to even button supper mild cramps and I'm still weeing loads, CM has slowed down

Your temps are amazing!!! I had a big dip today, like really dramatic but not quite to CL, and so I'm hoping it goes right back up tomorrow. I'm only 5dpo so a little early to think it could be anything positive. But having some light cramping mostly. Vivid dreams last night, but I apparently have those every 5dpo.. weird right? Creamy CM still so that's good. I have 8 pts on the preg monitor, lol


----------



## baby_rose

God girla i just woke up and i already want to go back to sleep o i can temp again lmaooooo..... excluding the monday back to work part lmaoooo..... not sure how im feeling this cycle is left to chance well see!


----------



## ChiiBaby

Can any of you ladies help me?
I have no idea how to chart! I do have fertility friend but it confuses me :(


----------



## melewen

ChiiBaby said:


> Can any of you ladies help me?
> I have no idea how to chart! I do have fertility friend but it confuses me :(

Of course! What do you need help with?


----------



## ChiiBaby

melewen said:


> ChiiBaby said:
> 
> 
> Can any of you ladies help me?
> I have no idea how to chart! I do have fertility friend but it confuses me :(
> 
> Of course! What do you need help with?Click to expand...

Do i have to temp? If i do i can buy a BBT
Also how do i know ive OV? ive been on my pill for so long i cant remember :haha: Also on this pill i dont OV so i havnt OV for a long time =/ I stop my Pill next sunday.
thanks :)


----------



## cutieq

ChiiBaby said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChiiBaby said:
> 
> 
> Can any of you ladies help me?
> I have no idea how to chart! I do have fertility friend but it confuses me :(
> 
> Of course! What do you need help with?Click to expand...
> 
> Do i have to temp? If i do i can buy a BBT
> Also how do i know ive OV? ive been on my pill for so long i cant remember :haha: Also on this pill i dont OV so i havnt OV for a long time =/ I stop my Pill next sunday.
> thanks :)Click to expand...

You definitely don't have to temp but if you want to monitor O, it's a good idea. I would start taking temps when your next AF ends and monitor from there. You will no O happens when your overall temps shift higher and FF gives you crosshairs.


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis thank you I'm hoping they stay up too! Wishing you much luck this cycle and Ive been meaning to tell you your boy is soooo handsome!

Mel thank you! I just checked your chart it as quite a bit if FF moved your CH back again I'd totally be screaming implantation dip but you never know! And that is funny about the vivid dreams, I've been having some crazy ones myself. I had one that I was at my high school, Zac Efron was there (not that I'm complaining) and my coworkers daughter stole my car (who is 7 btw haha) and police helicopters were searching for her I woke up and was like whaat the eff 

Baby_rose I totally second that I'm ready to fast forward a week or so haha


----------



## melewen

Destiny right?! 7 dpo and it totally makes sense. But 5 dpo is early. Ugh. I guess we'll just see what my temp is tomorrow. If FB made this cycle anov I'm going to be so upset but have a totally newfound understanding for the frustration women with pcos and other cycle issues go through! 

I'm exhausted! And pretty regular cramping on and off today


----------



## baby_rose

No crosshairs but my ticker says 3dpo i stopped testing with opks yesterday. Nips still hurting i want to use my progesterone cream already but i need to confirm o!


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I've been exhausted for the past two days where I'm ready to be in bed by 8. Fiance and I went out to the range today figured we'd take advantage considering if I am preggy I won't be able to go for awhile so right now my arms feel pretty dead haha.

Baby_rose ugh wth FF. What do you plan on doing?!


----------



## baby_rose

I gatta wait for tomorrow's temp blahhhhhh i so broke my diet this weekend lol


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose eff a diet you'll be eating for two pretty soon anyway ;) !


----------



## baby_rose

Lmaoooo girl i know hopefully lol at least i wont be that big lol have u thought of names?


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose every once in a while I'll start thinking but God there's so many to choose from haha! I just know I want something uncommon (of course not uncommon for a reason lmao) I want someone to be able to call out my kids name and not have five other joe shmoes turn around lol, have you?


----------



## baby_rose

Hahahah agree well girl im sorta screwed i promised to name a girl after his mother who passed 

(Dina) and i love rose iknow they dont match but its between 
Dinamarie Gaspar & Dina Rose Gaspar...... lol not the best but a promise is a promise....
Also for a first boy im screwed he wants a JR! 


Trip out
Jonathan (universal)
Kyle (white)
GASPAR ( so Hispanic) lmao poor child of mine -____-

Id love other names but hey ill deal with. It


----------



## DannaD

Glad to read I'm not the only one who wants to temp again right after temping in the morning xD
I'm getting exited about tomorrow's result. If it's high I'll start to believe the crosshairs FF has given me


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose a promise IS a promise BUT there are ways around it for example : Rose Dina Gaspar sounds lovely to me and well there's no way around the jr but it doesn't sound bad to me at all!


----------



## Destinyk

Btw fun fact my middle name is Marie hehe :)


----------



## baby_rose

Yea i gatta bust out the baby name book lol i even thought of Devina rose but sorta cheesy lol ive always lile just simply rose but yea ill have 9 months too pick hopefully lmao


----------



## baby_rose

Yea too me it rings better with marie lol but my hispanic family will. Be MARIA! Hahha i dont want to correct ppl for years to come lol


----------



## Destinyk

Danna we can all relate. Don't know what time it is for everyone but it's 9:34 pm here so I'm not TOO far from my, drum roll please, temping!


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose hahaha I totally understand you my mothers side of the family is Hispanic, dads is german but I don't talk much to them so who cares lol. Fiances family is as white as they come :p


----------



## baby_rose

Lol 6:40 here in cali, and im a sick beaner lmao my hubby is white but is in denial lmao his moms family is from spain blonde blue eyes, and i havent met his father yet he swears his dad is mexican buti doubt it he holds a bad relationship with him they hardly speak, my father is from mexico so i know what acents sound like abd based of his dads voice in messages hes so not hispanic lmao everyone calls my hubby "micklo" (movie blood in blood out) lol


----------



## DannaD

We are in the same time zone Destiny, almost time! Haha, sometimes I dream I wake up and temp, I'm that obsessed.


----------



## melewen

We have picked a boy name, first and middle! And I did promise to name a girl after DH's middle name.. It's pakistani, traditional (both he and his brother have it as their middle name.. Don't think their dad quite *got* it hahaha): zia. So much more of a girls name to me than a boys!

I'm right there with you guys.. Can't wait to see tomorrow's temps! If it's low I'm going to crrrrrrryyyyy


----------



## Oasis717

Destinyk said:


> Oasis thank you I'm hoping they stay up too! Wishing you much luck this cycle and Ive been meaning to tell you your boy is soooo handsome!
> 
> Mel thank you! I just checked your chart it as quite a bit if FF moved your CH back again I'd totally be screaming implantation dip but you never know! And that is funny about the vivid dreams, I've been having some crazy ones myself. I had one that I was at my high school, Zac Efron was there (not that I'm complaining) and my coworkers daughter stole my car (who is 7 btw haha) and police helicopters were searching for her I woke up and was like whaat the eff
> 
> Baby_rose I totally second that I'm ready to fast forward a week or so haha

Aw thanks so much looking forward to seeing your temp today! Xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

My temps have gone down again so the positive i thought i had was a lie and this mornings is a bfn so I am for sure out now! 2 low temps can only mean shes on her way


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose lol that's funny gringos in denial!

Had another dip today of .3 so I'm at 98.10 now, I really hope my temps go back up :( can't it be tomorrow morning already? :/


----------



## Destinyk

Danna that's hilarious that hasn't hsppened to me yet but I'm sure im on the way to that!

Mel aw that's cute I definitely do agree that sounds more like a girl name, lucky for them it's just the middle! Don't cry :( hoping to see a rise in temps from you today! Mine is down to 98.10 le sigh :/

Oasis your very welcome, temp went down .3 so I'm at 98.10 now If my temps go down again tomorrow I think I'll just consider myself out :(


----------



## Oasis717

Destiny that's still a really good temp as it could be an implantation dip!! Let's hope it shoots up again tomorrow, rooting for you xxxx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis you think so? I appreciate that, I'm being so pessimistic because I feel if my expectation aren't too high the disappointment won't be so bad lol. When fiance left for work this morning he touched my stomach and smiled and in my head I'm just screaming donnnttt please :( he asked me to take a test too but I just told him it's too early ..


----------



## Oasis717

Yes definitely could be! I've had charts where I'm pregnant with dips and not so its a definite probability especially at 6dpo, don't feel out yet loads of time for a bfp, really hope your temp goes back up tomorrow xxx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis thanks for the shot of optimism I needed that, hoping they go back up too!


----------



## cutieq

Destiny in my experience 6dpo is too early to count your temps out. It's possible it's an implant dip or you haven't even implanted yet! I think around 9 or 10 is when a downward shift isn't so good, but as long as they're up, you're still in there!

I was not expecting O for another week and got a spike today that could indicate it's on its way.


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie hopefully it was an implant dip I do have very faint cramps, that's a quite spike you've got there FX!


----------



## melewen

My temps are ACTUALLY really low, nothing like yours destiny :( about the se as yesterday. I'm just basically counting myself out this cycle. Ugh


----------



## Destinyk

Mel at least your temp went up a little mine dropped even more! Apparently our temps can still go up so FX for both of us


----------



## x-ginge-x

Defo out, she is to be here by the end of today or tomorrow, checked CP and got pink CM, indicator she is coming and a 10miu cheapie was BFN, so on to next month, need another box or 2 of opks!


----------



## melewen

Ginge that sucks :( I feel like I'm out too! Such weird temps and so low. So... Blah

Actually thinking of next cycle only charting to verify O then giving it a rest. My heart beats out of my chest when I temp in the morning and I become obsessive! I have probably spent 10 full hours simply analyzing my chart this cycle.. And I'm only max 5-7 dpo!!


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I know what you mean it takes 60seconds for the temp to register and this morning it felt more like 60 hours I'm like how long is this gonna friggin take! And when I saw my temp was lower I wanted to chuck it across the room


----------



## DannaD

Huge dip today 6dpo, I probably didn't even O, I feel like crying :'(


----------



## melewen

Danna 6dpo isn't too early for an implantation dip! But I feel like crying too :( we can cry together at least!! 

:)


----------



## melewen

Destinyk said:


> Mel I know what you mean it takes 60seconds for the temp to register and this morning it felt more like 60 hours I'm like how long is this gonna friggin take! And when I saw my temp was lower I wanted to chuck it across the room

I'm always convinced something is so wrong with my thermometer!! I just took my temp again and it's actually slightly lower than this mornings! What the hell! I tried with my other thermometer too and it said the basically same. What is going on with my body ughhhhh!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

my son implanted at 4dpo!! 6 dpo dip isnt bad news! see what tomorrows temp is before counting yourself out!!


----------



## Destinyk

Mel if my temp doesn't go up tomorrow at least slightly I'm gonna scream.

This is what FF has to say so far about my points
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## melewen

I have 16 pts too! I got a lot last cycle though and nothing haha. I think it's just there to screw with us

Anyone know why in the world I'd have two days of such low temps around 5-6/7-8 dpo?


----------



## baby_rose

Crosshairs yeyyyy.... i wasnt sure if I should or shouldn't but i applied progesterone cream this morning lets see what happens


----------



## Destinyk

Mel FF is an a hole.

Baby_rose yayyyy!!! You did good on BDing too!


----------



## Oasis717

Mel I had this and got a bfp that cycle, sadly I had a cp but it can be good news to have two low temps, have attached a pic of that chart, hoping for you xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-10-13-16-00-04.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Oasis717

Also here's my chart from my youngest who's one years old on Saturday, I implanted at 3dpo had two days of implantation cramps with a dip at 3dpo and got a faint pos on a wondfo at 5 dpo but I discounted it as an evap as it was so early! Just to show implantation can be super early xxx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-10-13-16-09-43.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## baby_rose

Ty oasis ! Helps us keep our sanity!


----------



## DannaD

Thanks girls, actually I'm not even hoping for a BFP, just confirmation that I O'ed would make ne happy now

If temp doesn't go up by a fair bit then... :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

im out ladies she got me!


----------



## baby_rose

Sorry ginge


----------



## melewen

Oasis717 said:


> Also here's my chart from my youngest who's one years old on Saturday, I implanted at 3dpo had two days of implantation cramps with a dip at 3dpo and got a faint pos on a wondfo at 5 dpo but I discounted it as an evap as it was so early! Just to show implantation can be super early xxx

Wow.. thanks for these! I was feeling so bummed about my chart this month but these really helped


----------



## melewen

Destinyk said:


> Mel FF is an a hole.
> 
> Baby_rose yayyyy!!! You did good on BDing too!

FF IS an a-hole! We have gotten in so many fights this month.. grrr


----------



## baby_rose

Thanks. Mel i applied progesterone cream so my temps wont be reliable now its a waiting game


----------



## melewen

baby_rose said:


> Thanks. Mel i applied progesterone cream so my temps wont be reliable now its a waiting game

Interesting... Maybe I need some.. My temps are so low! Do you have normal cycles? What is the reason you started taking it?


----------



## baby_rose

I spot and get af right after O and my recent cycles had been extremely short so this would be my second cycle using p cream


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I have re prettied my nails to make me feel better, however although disappointed that she got me this month i am not surprised, bd 4 days before O wasn't good enough and me and the husband had a fall out around ovulation! but I have had an 11 day LP this month and a 27 day cycle which is better than the 35s I was having with late O (or no O according to FF in one case but I got a positive test :wacko: ) Will try properly this month and see how we go, I have been temping a few months now too, impressed I haven't missed a day for 3 months ha!


----------



## melewen

x-ginge-x said:


> Well I have re prettied my nails to make me feel better, however although disappointed that she got me this month i am not surprised, bd 4 days before O wasn't good enough and me and the husband had a fall out around ovulation! but I have had an 11 day LP this month and a 27 day cycle which is better than the 35s I was having with late O (or no O according to FF in one case but I got a positive test :wacko: ) Will try properly this month and see how we go, I have been temping a few months now too, impressed I haven't missed a day for 3 months ha!

That's awesome! It truly is a commitment. Pleeeeeease drink some red wine for me... Lol. And yes more BD this cycle and FX! :) stay around and stalk!!


----------



## Oasis717

melewen said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Also here's my chart from my youngest who's one years old on Saturday, I implanted at 3dpo had two days of implantation cramps with a dip at 3dpo and got a faint pos on a wondfo at 5 dpo but I discounted it as an evap as it was so early! Just to show implantation can be super early xxx
> 
> Wow.. thanks for these! I was feeling so bummed about my chart this month but these really helpedClick to expand...

Welcome hunni xxx


----------



## Destinyk

Ladies temp went up .08 to 98.18 woohoo! Not to drastic obviously but still a rise!


----------



## melewen

Mine went up after two low days! Yay us destiny! Lol. It's only at my highest post-O but I'm so happy!


----------



## melewen

Destiny we're both 7dpo! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Destinyk

Mel yayy! I am way too excited for my own good tomorrow if my temp goes up even more tomorrow o could explode from happiness (look at me already thinking about tomorrow lol) fiance wants me to test Friday 10DPO by that's still to early isn't it? I told him 12DPO at the least but now I'm like maaaaaybe


----------



## Destinyk

Mel lmao you read my mind I just posted hahaha, whenre you gonna test?


----------



## Oasis717

Yay fab temp rises ladies!!! Xxxx


----------



## melewen

Dest I'm gonna temp on Friday but that's because we're going to a big fundraiser with a champagne bar and whatnot.. if my temps are falling and I get a BFN, then I might have a glass or two, because my temps are pretty reliable around 10dpo and I usually only have an 11 day LP anyway. But if I still *feel* pregnant and temps are high then no champers for me!

Just use one of the ones with high positives on 10dpo.. haha:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/galleryStats.php


----------



## cutieq

Nice temps ladies! I hope they stay nice and high!


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis thank you! You gave me some luck! :)

Mel wow so you think if I test Friday it'll be pretty accurate and my temps would be dropping by then? Idk how long my LP because my cycles have been screwy since BC, the last one was my longest since (38 CDs) idk if it's because I'm ovulating later and my LP is an average length or if my body is still whacked or what :/


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie thank you I sure hope so too!


----------



## melewen

Destinyk said:


> Oasis thank you! You gave me some luck! :)
> 
> Mel wow so you think if I test Friday it'll be pretty accurate and my temps would be dropping by then? Idk how long my LP because my cycles have been screwy since BC, the last one was my longest since (38 CDs) idk if it's because I'm ovulating later and my LP is an average length or if my body is still whacked or what :/

I don't know about your cycles, but mine definitely start to drop off around 9-10 dpo, but I only know that from a few cycles already charting. I wouldn't use that as a determining factor for you either way since your cycle length is so different! Is this your very first cycle charting?


----------



## Destinyk

Mel yes this is my first cycle temping. FF has next AF predicted On Oct 22 so 35 day cycle don't know how accurate that'll be though .


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hello all, I have a poorly toddler this morning poor mite has an ear infection it seems! Hoping that this month my temps behave I think I might invest in some B6 for LP if I dont have a decent LP this month!


----------



## melewen

Destinyk said:


> Mel yes this is my first cycle temping. FF has next AF predicted On Oct 22 so 35 day cycle don't know how accurate that'll be though .

Interesting! I wonder why it says that if you've never used FF before. I am so freaking hopeful that my temps will be high again tomorrow.. I was SO HOT last night and haven't felt that way this cycle so hoping it continues. It looks like I just had a 2-day estrogen dip so ugh who knows! Maybe one was an estrogen dip and one was an implantation dip.. bahahaha. Kidding :/ My cycle is so wacked I already feel out. Sore bb's on the sides though, but I think they're supposed to be on the nips at this point for pregnancy


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I was marking my periods for two or three months before I started temping on FF. I'm so hopeful mine are going up too, looks like I have those slow rises and then a major jump. Last night I was hot too fiance turned ac down to 72 and we had the fan on then I felt lovellllly. Boobies are feeling slightly sore/sensitive for the first time so this better be a good sign!


----------



## Destinyk

These are the charts, I wasn't marking anything but AF
August Chart
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Destinyk

July Chart
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## melewen

Ah that makes sense! Where is your boob soreness/sensitivity?


----------



## Destinyk

Mel It starts from the side over to the front they feel a little heavy too but the headlights are not sore :haha:


----------



## baby_rose

Moring girls still stalking :) iwork up two hours early and got my listed temp then work up 2 hours later and got 97.00 i still put the. First one lol


----------



## melewen

Destiny mine is on the side, too. Heard that is the progesterone so that's right on target for post-O for us at this point, so that is good for our O! I don't remember having it last month (and really think I was just as in tune with my symptom spotting then as now!) but who knows. The mind is a powerful thing..... lol

I was just thinking, where is baby_rose! Hahah. Did you get up and move about at all when you woke up first?

OMG I woke up at 2 a.m. DYING of thirst. Like, I knew I wouldn't be able to go back to sleep, so I got up and got some water. Like I was in a desert, you guys. I didn't wake up til 6:30 so I don't think it messed with my temps but the thirst, yall. THE THIRST. :marks as FertilityFriend symptom: 

Hahaha! Kidding. I wish I were still that thirsty :/ Cuz I totally would list it!


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose if the second temp was at the usual time you temp and you didn't move around TOO much is go with the second

Mel it sure is a powerful thing , which sucks when it messes with our bodies and heads!! I just want it to be tomorrow already, idk if I wanna test Friday or not if its :bfn: and its a true result I wouldn't want to convince myself "it's too early"


----------



## mrs.ginger

I also had a low temp two days ago. Really hoping that means it was an implantation dip. Fighting the urge to start testing already. I don't want to because I know it's still early and I don't want to be disappointed! Good luck to all the ladies that also had temp dips!


----------



## melewen

Mrs ginger FX it's an IP! I got two days of low temps and read it's the estrogen surge in your cycle. Either way looks like your cycle is healthy. You're just one day ahead of destiny and me for testing! When do you think you will?

Dest know exactly what you mean. But I should know by my temps too. I o'd a day early so my temps will be quite low if AF is coming. I also got super crazy sensitive tests so by then they should detect a bean if it's there. Having strong twinges on my right boob (rando!) and soft little dull aches on my right but that's where I had a cyst so it's prob that. I usually feel it when I wipe (tmi?! Lol) but haven't yet so I'm hoping it's gone away though. I O'd on my right side this month. I have the remnant zit to prove it!!

:D


----------



## mrs.ginger

I feel like I might not be able to wait to test. How long should I wait? Suggestions? LOL.


----------



## Destinyk

Ginger I think we all have POASS (pee on a stick syndrome) I'd love to wait until Atleast Sunday or Monday but fiance is NOT helping so I'll probably cave Friday 

Mel I think I O'd on right too that's where all my cramping was at the time, I have a smalllllll zit on my forehead and chin (both front and center yay me) my face feels oily as hell too for some reason. My boobies just hurt from a light squeeze, I realllly hope my temp soars up again :/


----------



## Oasis717

I start testing at 4 dpo lol, I'm terrible! But then I got a faint line at 5dpo with Brooklyn so I can't help it! Can't wait til you ladies test, all your charts look so good xxx


----------



## melewen

MrsGinger I'm testing Friday - you should test then too!! You're one day ahead of us so that would be 11dpo and that's a pretty good time. I'll try to skip a day if I get a BFN and test again then, instead of doing it day after day

Oasis haha I appreciate that. I really want my temps to keep going up!!

Dest omg the boob soreness. They're so sore on the side and I had shooting twinges on the right for like a full hour. Since early afternoon I've had those weird twinges and stuff in my uterus, just an uncomfortable feeling. Hope it's not something else but that's what I had cycle #1 when I had a CP. Ughhhhh, want to testttttt. is it not possible to have an estrogen dip and THEN an implantation dip? So.. right...?

Also Dest I am dying over you saying you are going to wait til next Sunday. I couldn't even handle waiting til THIS Sunday!! Lol


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis thank you, I'll post test results as soon as they're in!

Mel theyre getting more and more sore! No twinges though and I hope it is possible because it looks like I had that too look at my chart! It goes low and then even lower on CD 6. Also I totally meant testing THIS Sunday id lose my mind waiting until next!!


----------



## melewen

Dest hahaha, ok, good, I'm not the only one! I'm on this other thread where the girl is like "it's been 9 weeks since my last period but I don't want to test yet.." I'm like ARE YOU CRAZY?!?! But I guess if you have really long cycles anyway..? But yeah, I wish I could hold out til then. I honestly tested yesterday! Haha! When I thought I was further along it made a BIT more sense, like 8 dpo, but at only 6dpo what do you think I got? 

Twinges vary from person to person and I could just have some weirdness going on! They're like little pinches and they're going on right now.. very weird. Like low on the left side, which is strange. I have no idea. I'm probably making all this up. :wacko:


----------



## Destinyk

Mel omg even if I had longer cycle then I do now 9 weeks is a LONG time. This lady at my job just found out she's 7 MONTHS pregnant not weeks MONTHS (how the eff?!?!) she was sitting on her couch and it kicked and she was like what the heck was that and finally takes a test lo and behold :bfp: shes 39 and thought she was going through menopause when she missed her period for all those months, I mean really?! I didn't notice because tbh she's a bit heavyset so it was almost unnoticeable now she's showing more but dear God woman where is your mind


----------



## melewen

Destinyk said:


> Mel omg even if I had longer cycle then I do now 9 weeks is a LONG time. This lady at my job just found out she's 7 MONTHS pregnant not weeks MONTHS (how the eff?!?!) she was sitting on her couch and it kicked and she was like what the heck was that and finally takes a test lo and behold :bfp: shes 39 and thought she was going through menopause when she missed her period for all those months, I mean really?! I didn't notice because tbh she's a bit heavyset so it was almost unnoticeable now she's showing more but dear God woman where is your mind

WUT. 

You need to submit her to "i didn't know I was pregnant"!

Oh and now the afternoon nausea comes on.... Mmmmmm....


----------



## mrs.ginger

I'm 8 DPO so I guess I could start testing now. It's so funny that I really want to test and yet I'm not that hopeful since we only DTD the 2 days before O. The conflict within lol.


----------



## melewen

mrs.ginger said:


> I'm 8 DPO so I guess I could start testing now. It's so funny that I really want to test and yet I'm not that hopeful since we only DTD the 2 days before O. The conflict within lol.

Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## melewen

Destiny omg I was looking through the chart gallery... And came across this! It looks just like your chart!

https://i61.tinypic.com/25rfdib.jpg

Well sort of, but I still think you should take it as a good sign!!


----------



## Oasis717

I can never understand how people don't know they're pregnant, I get the wotsit kicked out of me with every pregnancy and there's no denying those kicks! Oneof my oldest friends Charlotte is a tiny 4 ft 11 and just 7 stone, we worked together years ago and one day she kept saying she had terrible AF pains, the next day she gave birth to a 7lb little girl, she was as thin as a rake still and had periods all the way through, I was working with her the day before and the only diff was her boobs had got a bit bigger! She did struggle though and went into shock, the hospital were awful and released her and the baby after just a day and she had nothing no cot, clothes, no bf either, she turned up at her mums with baby Chantelle and they had to rush about getting stuff, if I hadn't of seen her with my own eyes I could never of believed it! Xxx


----------



## kmpreston

Yay crosshairs!


----------



## Destinyk

Mel it does except today my stupid temperature went down (.12) to 98.06 i know it can still go up but I wanna cry I feel out already :/

Oasis that is INSANE how are things like this possible?! I don't even understand, I hope she is now doing well.


----------



## ChiiBaby

I have ready asked this in my ttc journey but i thought id ask on here too!

When should i start temping? the day after i finish my pill (monday) or should i wait till my Af to turn up? :wacko:


----------



## cutieq

Oasis what an insane story!

Destiny, the temp is still pretty high. Hope you get a rise tomorrow.

Chi, I normally wait for AF. 

Afm, temp dip but no smiley on my OPK. Hoping for O soon!


----------



## melewen

Km yay! They're solid too!!

Dest those temps are still high! I would freaking steal halloween candy from a little kid dressed as Elsa for a 98° temp. Then again I find frozen very annoying,.. FX for a rise tomorrow! I actually looked through a lot of pg charts last night and so few of them are really "pretty" or textbook. Most have weird dips and a ton of them look ov til the day they get a BFP and the temp shoots up either that day or the next!

Cutie woot woot! Are you going to try this cycle or just wait for the doc? Have you been before to have your lining measured and whatnot? Also..... Do you drink a lot of herbal teas? The first month my doc says I had a chemical I was obviously not drinking so I drank jamaica tea constantly. Which apparently causes miscarriage! Wth! Just a thought :/ I know you have probably already thought of everything!

Oasis that is truly insane. My best friend is always tiny but she even has a big basketball-style bump! How does one not get concerned about missing their period for 9 months?! Conveniently after some unprotected sex?? That is a sad story though.. :(

AFM small rise today but that is normal for my cycle. Tomorrow and next day are the important ones for me. I have quite a lot of symptoms but that could be something else I suppose! I guess we'll see...


----------



## Destinyk

Chiibaby id wait until AF comes 

Cutie i hope so too, I know it's high still but I don't want it to go down :/ this is the biggest dip I've had so far so that was worrying me

Mel lmao I know they're always singing that damn song and in my head I'm like can YOU let it go?!?! I know it's still high but it's so aggravating that it keeps dipping!! :growlmad:


----------



## cutieq

FX Mel! And yaaaay for crosshairs km!


----------



## melewen

Meh had a wave of AF-like cramps this morning and it turns out I had cramps of some sort last 8 dpo. Needless to say I'm pretty bummed. Feel out for sure now


----------



## baby_rose

Feeling out also blahhhh luck tou ladies


----------



## melewen

baby_rose said:


> Feeling out also blahhhh luck tou ladies

We can be buddies again next cycle :hugs: Trying to keep my hopes low so when the :witch: shows I won't be like WTF OMG NEVER WOULD HAVE EXPECTED THIS!

Having lots of dull little aches in the uterus though. Whaaaat.

I'm at that point in my cycle where I become insane and a general mess


----------



## baby_rose

Lol mel yes ! Ughhh its hard for me not to give up but damnnnnn last again my hubby told me he didnt want to be an old dad, god that makes me feel like shit! Like come on eggs work!!! Lol i just become emotional blahhhhhhh


----------



## baby_rose

Dont even know what to make of this mess this is the 3rd cycle that i get crosshairs and sure enough af soon
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-15-09-32-21.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## melewen

baby_rose your temps are still up according to your overlay!! Here's mine.. basically where it always is. I guess tomorrow and Friday are the most important temps. 

https://i62.tinypic.com/efzma.png

And yes DH says that to me too! I'm like wow, honey, way to NOT be supportive at all.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well ladies, it appears my son has chicken pox, I have never had them so may have to avoid TTC this month if I get them!


----------



## baby_rose

Thx mel these next few days will tell our fate lol


----------



## melewen

Oh no Ginge! I honestly could take a ttc break....


----------



## melewen

This is so sad you guys.. I was studying my spanish and when I saw this I automatically thought "OMG what an amazing rise"

:dohh:

https://i61.tinypic.com/v82edd.jpg


----------



## Destinyk

Mel your spanish skills have a better rise than my BBT oh wait my temps don't rise wahhhhh :cry:


----------



## baby_rose

Lmaooooo at dest sorry that was a good joke sorry about the temps dont worry im sure its a failed monthfor me also


----------



## melewen

Like an *idiot* I tested with diluted wee at 8 dpo. Do I even have to tell you the results? At least hopefully now I'll have the POAS urge satisfied for another day

Been having twinges all day but now thinking maybe it's a cyst?! It's like in the corner of my uterus to the left. I didn't think I'd O'd on that side recently but what the hell


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose I try lol and I hope it's your month

Mel smhhh I'm trying to resist and my temp is making it easier


----------



## melewen

Destiny yes be strong!! Nothing like scouring for even an evap line and being like nope...... Nada


----------



## mrs.ginger

I tested late last night. It was BFN, just like I knew it would be.


----------



## melewen

Mrsginger what are we thinking?! Haha. What symptoms have you been noticing?

Destiny what about you? What symptoms have you put into FF? I have been using the symptom gallery for my dpo and it sounds good on paper but i so don't trust it!


----------



## baby_rose

Ty dest but not feeling it at all god id wish -____-
I have a company event next month in AZ but no thank you i haye flying plus airports and ebola ill pass lol


----------



## Destinyk

Mel boobies are a little more tender, creamy CM has kinda picked up a little again since I think yesterday more like an off white looking color today though (so sorry TMI heh) supppppppper mild cramps today semi bloated not as bad as before and just the dreams man the dreams lol other than that not much trying not to think into everything but you know how that goes. Im more obsessing over the temps lol ready to go to bed so I can wake up already!

Baby_rose :( gotta have faith! And I totally understand, imagine going to the airport some are taking temps to check for Ebola and being all 'Hey can I see that temp did I get a rise?! Gotta mark it on FF' Hahaha


----------



## melewen

Destinyk said:


> Mel boobies are a little more tender, creamy CM has kinda picked up a little again since I think yesterday more like an off white looking color today though (so sorry TMI heh) supppppppper mild cramps today semi bloated not as bad as before and just the dreams man the dreams lol other than that not much trying not to think into everything but you know how that goes. Im more obsessing over the temps lol ready to go to bed so I can wake up already!
> 
> Baby_rose :( gotta have faith! And I totally understand, imagine going to the airport some are taking temps to check for Ebola and being all 'Hey can I see that temp did I get a rise?! Gotta mark it on FF' Hahaha

Hahahahaha that is hysterical

I'm having pretty intense AF-style cramps like it's cd1! Never have that :( whaaaaat


----------



## DannaD

Girls, what can a tiny bit of blood in ewcm means? I'm supposedly 8dpo but I don't think really O'd yet


----------



## baby_rose

Lmaooooo dest god. Crack me up! Ty much needed! ..... donna it could b o spotting wait till morning


----------



## melewen

I tested my temps by lying still for about an hour watching tv in bed and they're dropping :( out this cycle it seems


----------



## baby_rose

well mel i guess we can drink this weekend lol


----------



## kmpreston

Massive dip today :(


----------



## baby_rose

Chin up km wait for tomorrow's temp


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I can't wait to see your temp today

Baby_rose mission accomplished :) your welcome 

Km you never know for today's temps I had a dip yesterday and today it went up

Everyone my temp went up .15 to 98.21, now what was I saying about not testing early? lol fudge .


----------



## Destinyk

Thought I'd post this, not that I want to test early or anything :angel:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 3


----------



## melewen

Big drop for me :( at least my AF is open and honest! Lol. Cramps today and yesterday. Either a cruel implantation and dip or I'm out. Tomorrow's temp will confirm

Baby_rose shots for everyone!!! :)

Destiny yay for a rise!! I wish I had your past charts to compare to. BUT you has cramps on 6dpo and a dip so that was probably implantation if your pg so you should possibly have enough hcg in your body by now. You could play it safe and wait or take a what-if test today.... :)


----------



## Oasis717

I think the pink handled wondfos are best for early testing destiny as I got a faint line at 5dpo on them but you can't get them in the UK! Started opks yesterday and got a half positive today so just depends how long it takes to darken up, anyone testing yet? Xxxx


----------



## Destinyk

Mel hope tomorrows temp rises. I think I might test tomorrow the only one I have is $tree though so we'll see!

Oasis I might test tomorrow but the only test I have is $tree!


----------



## baby_rose

Fx for u dest and me a lower temp blah


----------



## melewen

baby_rose said:


> Fx for u dest and me a lower temp blah

Right there with you :( it's still too early to tell for you! But not looking good for me


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose ty I'm really nervous and that could be implant dip!


----------



## melewen

I still "feel" a bit pg but think I am just preggers with twins...

Twin cysts that is! What the hell, body! I never remember having cysts before. Urghhhh


----------



## cutieq

Looking good Mel!

Destiny, I hope that pops back up for you! As long as it's still up, it's possible.

I'm still waiting for my temp to spike for ovulation. I'm forecasting a drop tomorrow and then big spike on Saturday...a girl can dream!


----------



## ChiiBaby

Destinyk your chart looks good ;) Hope when you test you get our BFP!


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie thank you I hope it goes higher tomorrow too! FX Oday is tomorrow!

Chiibaby thank you I am too


----------



## mrs.ginger

I tested this morning with FMU, then had to leave in a hurry. I totally forgot to look at it. I just got home and it has a line. It must be an evap, right?


----------



## Destinyk

Ginger id test again just to be sure but congrats if not!


----------



## mrs.ginger

I've never had an evap before. I ran in the house when we got home because I had to P so bad LOL. Now I'm going to have to wait until later tonight, or tomorrow morning at the latest, to test again.


----------



## ChiiBaby

Can i ask something (again lol) i heard that your suppost to add a degree to your underarm temp? so if it 37'c is 38'c? or do you girls just put whats on the bbt? thanks


----------



## baby_rose

Ughhh hot flash over here -____- lol


----------



## melewen

My uterus is going totally apesh*t over here!! I'm having strong twinges, some cramps, and my apparent cysts hurt. They usually hurt during my period (I wouldn't assume they would be different during early pg?) so I figure that's just what's on her way. But GOOD LORD uterus!! A little too busy for my liking


----------



## Destinyk

Chiibaby I'm not sure how it applies to underarm I take my temp orally and I mark exactly what's on the thermometer

Ginger id just wait til tomorrow with FMU

Baby_rose oh no :(

Mel my uterus has been feeling so effing weird all day don't even know how to explain it!


----------



## Destinyk

AFM I think I am testing tomorrow morning ladies IF temp is around the same if not higher wish me luck!!!


----------



## Destinyk

Btw how is there NO nail biting smiley as it is the only one that would apply right about now grr


----------



## baby_rose

Lol fx dest ur chart is VERY promising! Goodluck


----------



## melewen

Yes dest test in the morning!!!

Does anyone here check her cervix? I don't (creeps me out) but when I check for mucus every now and then I can feel it lately..


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose thank you wish this wasn't my first time chatting as I'd know if these were just normal temps for me 

Mel I will! And I'll post results regardless of what they are, I tried checking CP but not only did it give me the heebie jeebies I had not a clue what the hell I was doing. Plus like if someone walked in on you all deer in headlights looking and your like I'm checking my cervix I swear they'd totally be like yeah..sure you are.


----------



## melewen

How long are your cycles usually destiny?


----------



## Destinyk

Mel last cycle was 38.

Test was negative :cry:


----------



## Oasis717

Destiny sorry about the bfn but its still v early!! Don't loose hope just yet xx

Mrs Ginger what test did you use? I've had lots of evaps in the past on internet cheapies but not proper tests, hope its not an evap xxx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis thank you, I'm trying to convince myself but I feel out already Im depressed . :/


----------



## Oasis717

Don't be down hunni your chart looks so good ATM! I know how difficult it is, after 9 months TTC I'm not expecting anything anymore, I'm still going through the motions with opk etc but I'm loosing hope tbh, I'm 43 next month, but I've got lots of hope for you and all the other ladies, don't forget those tests you're using aren't very sensitive only a good early test shows a line at this point so you've got plenty of time yet xxxx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I really appreciate that, fiance is trying to convince me it might be too early as well. I did the math and hormones would be at like 16 if implantation was on 6DPO, I looked at the box and the test measures for 25 so that's kinda helping my mind too. I have faith we will all one day get our bfps, I can't say when but I know it'll happen for all of us. Thank you so much :hugs:


----------



## melewen

Aw dest it's so early!!! I know I'm partly responsible for encouraging you too :) but you're right about the math! It all depends on how much non-pg hcg you have in your body and how early you implanted

AFM.... Big rise today which I was NOT expecting. Took a super sensitive test (10miu and they say their positives only become regular pregnancies 70% of the time.... Scary!!) but it was negative. BUT if I implanted yesterday like I thought I might have, my levels wouldn't be ready to test for another couple days. Please god please god please god let that temp not be a fluke!!! I put my chart overlay in my homepage if you guys want to take a look. A rise at this point has NEVER happened. But neither have these crazy ass temps this whole cycle :)

I guess there will be no champers for me tonight!


----------



## melewen

Ok so that didn't work..

https://i60.tinypic.com/24y7brb.jpg


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I know, either I implanted 6DPO or 8DPO cause that drop was even lower or I'm just not preggy at all :/ glad for your rise though sounds like it could be good news Im going to watch my temps if they stay high I guess I'll test again Sunday with a different brand . Which brand do you guys recommend?


----------



## melewen

first response is a favorite around here and I'd agree

I'll do the same, my temp today is near the same as a couple cycles ago but ive never had a dip then rise around this time. Then again I've had a lot of dips and rises this cycle so I still fully expect to see AF in a couple days


----------



## Destinyk

I hated the FR OPKs but maybe the HPTs are better Im going to grab some of those this weekend. Idk though that negative pretty much sealed the deal for me, I'm convinced I'm not now even though I know it's still early just seeing it really hit home ya know


----------



## melewen

Destinyk said:


> I hated the FR OPKs but maybe the HPTs are better Im going to grab some of those this weekend. Idk though that negative pretty much sealed the deal for me, I'm convinced I'm not now even though I know it's still early just seeing it really hit home ya know

I totally feel you :( I'm convinced AF will come on Sunday regardless, especially since I got another BFN on that crazy sensitive test. My temp is about the same as it was 2 cycles ago, but just didn't have that dip beforehand. Sigh!


----------



## Destinyk

You took one today? And yeah if my temp goes up more tomorrow I'll be confused this morning I was a little nauseated but I'm not thinking anything of anything anymore


----------



## melewen

Yeah I took one and bfn. But if I did implant yesterday there's no way id get a bfp yet. So hopeful that my temps go up again tomorrow so if you pray or anything like that please save a little for me! :)


----------



## Oasis717

Destiny you are welcome hunni, 25 miu is no good for your dpo! So don't worry! You really need a 10 and even then although you may have enough hcg for a blood test it might not have worked its way into your wee yet xxxx

Mel I read the most common dpo for implantation is 9dpo and that was when I implanted with my last cp I think and I then got a v faint bfp two days later, that rise is unusual for you and anything out of the ordinary is good news in TTC! Xx


----------



## mrs.ginger

Oasis, I used a Wondfo. And don't be counting yourself out yet!

Still deciding if I'm trying again this am or waiting until tomorrow. 

Good luck Mel and Destiny. Both your temps are still looking good!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh my Mrs ginger they arernt know for evaps and I used wondfo with my youngest at 5dpo and got a v v faint line! How exiciting xxxxxyour temps are awesome too xxx


----------



## mrs.ginger

Oasis, Thats what I thought and I'm totally freaking out LOL!


----------



## Oasis717

Well I can't wait for you to test again!! Good luck but I have a good feeling  xxxx


----------



## baby_rose

Good temp ging and oasis ! 

I woke up and had a rise at 1am 96.96 then at my regular time i got my temp that i listed still above cover but thats it god idk why my boobs r killing me!


----------



## wantingagirl

Im waiting to ovulate last month was a 50 day cycle and a triasphic chart but AF got me :(


----------



## baby_rose

Wantin ouch what a heart breaking chart! Are u using opks this month?


----------



## melewen

Ahhh! So much finger crossing in this thread you guys!!!! I'm so so anxious today


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I'm praying to just a lot every god out there girl!

Oasis I looked at the box and was like what!! I don't know when implantation could've been I have a dip on 6DPO and a deeper one 8DPO so idkk which to go by!

Ginger did you test again?!


----------



## Destinyk

I could explode from all this anxiety !


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose Atleast it was still a rise woohooo!


----------



## baby_rose

Are both u girls testing?!


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose I tested this morning and got :bfn: but the test was for 25 so idk, I'd like to think I'm not out just yet but guess we'll see just watching my temps and might test again Sunday


----------



## baby_rose

On a good note this ismy first ccycle past cd25 since may! At least im getting somewhere


----------



## baby_rose

Yes give it a few days girl!


----------



## melewen

Baby-rose that's awesome!


----------



## baby_rose

Ty mel i just noticed im like hmnnnn long ass cycle but yes at least im happy for that lol great hubby wants to go to Oktoberfest tonight i hate beer so i might drink only if they have mixed drinks lol i cheated on my diet yesterday so blah igatta eat well today lol


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose yay that's great news! I like beer I haven't drank in FOREVER. Ugh

When do you guys think I would've implanted (IF I'm preggy of course) Im so confused with all the damn dips I have


----------



## Oasis717

Destiny you don't always get an implantation dip when pregnant and if you look on ff charts loads of charts have non pregnant cycles with dips so you could implant anytime! Usually its 6 to 12 dpo but like me sometimes earlier, the most common day for implanting is 9 dpo xxxxxxif only we could see what was going on inside lol xxxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Baby rose that's fantastic you're lp is getting longer, yay! Xxxx


----------



## baby_rose

Yea about effin time lol hubby bettrr get ready to get raped next fertile time lol jkkkk, i try not to drink but hey not like im a daily abuser lol.....

Dest id say 8dpo

Guess what down the hall from my building is a catalog clothing company and they sell clothes that they have left over for 3 bucks!!! I got two beautiful work appropriate dresses nice rider like pants patches on the knees and another black fitted knee length dress all for 12 bucks! Yeyyy that made my friday lol sorry for my left field comment hahah i dont have heels today if not if change into the red dress!!!!


----------



## rachy28

Mel, just looking at your chart. Id be inclined to say you ovulated on cd18 and are more likely 9dpo. That dip yesterday was definitely perfect timing for implantation :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.ginger

I definitely have a line ladies. Darker than yesterday too. But B and B won't let me upload the picfor some reason. Now I'm really freaking out!


----------



## baby_rose

Ging maybe image size!


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis hmmm your right and I know I need to invest in an ultrasound machine lol!

Baby_rose that is awesome I am ALWAYS up for a bargain! Good buy!


----------



## Destinyk

Ginger omggg find a way to make it work!!

AFM guys I got a rise again! It went up .16 to 98.40! Fiance and I ran out to Walmart yesterday and got cb digi with the weeks estimator and FR I think I will take one Sunday morning soo nervous nowww. BTW I use to get my FR HPT (when we were not trying and had a scare lol) at publix 2 tests in a box for $20 they were $9 at Walmart and the CB were $10! I got 4 tests at Walmart for the price of 2 at publix that is borderline criminal smh


----------



## melewen

Destiny awesome!!!!

I got a rise again today too which has never happened. I could be only 10dpo depending on when I actually O'd but still no matter how I pin my cycles this one is different! FX for another rise tomorrow!!! Will test then


----------



## Destinyk

Mel yay, I'm hoping I rise tomorrow too or atleast stay flat if I do I'm definitely testing again! I'm too anxious right now this isn't fair! Woke up feeling a little queasy and hasn't gone away.


----------



## melewen

I got a stitch in my side when I was running and I had to stop three times. That never happens!! I'm feeling really guilty though because last night I was so convinced I was out and I had half a glass of wine. And same thing the night before!! Damn my love of wine!! Hoping this wouldn't affect anything if my temps do go up :(


----------



## Destinyk

I'm not sure a glass isn't a lot but idk also not sure if it could mess with your temps too so I'd stop with the wine unless AF is present!


----------



## melewen

Oh definitely. I was so stressed out last night and just felt like logically I should be getting AF. But the feeling of "being preggers" has not gone away. Which is kind of terrifying! But the last two cycles once I've seen my temp drop and drank that night, my temps were even lower the next day. So we'll just see! I keep telling myself that none of my friends in Paris are like even remotely as crazy as we are - they don't give up all the caff either! - and we are a little nutso about it, but still.. nervous!!

Mostly nervous for another temp rise :) 

Destiny I'm so excited to see your :bfp:!!! :)


----------



## cutieq

Nice temps ladies! I was excited to pop in and see so many rises.

I can understand the concern, but a glass of wine or two absolutely won't hurt.


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I'm so nervous im gonna pee on the stick and then run way fiance will have to tell me what it says hahah. I just dont want to see a negative! I hope our temps keep rising 

Cutie thank you! I thought for sure it was going to drop


----------



## melewen

Cutie thanks :) I know I shouldn't have BUT I really just wanted to hear "It'll be fine!" Ha! There's nothing really to worry about until tomorrow or the next day, though, right? If I get AF then there's no matter!

Destiny I know!! I wish we could read each other's.. hahaha. I so so so so don't want to see a negative!! FX!!


----------



## kmpreston

Good to see all these high temps today. Fingers crossed for you all. AFM I have the sort of cramps I get just before my period today. Either she's on her way (was originally due today) it hopefully it's implantation. Will be gutted if she comes 6dpo :shrug:


----------



## cutieq

melewen said:


> Cutie thanks :) I know I shouldn't have BUT I really just wanted to hear "It'll be fine!" Ha! There's nothing really to worry about until tomorrow or the next day, though, right? If I get AF then there's no matter!
> 
> Destiny I know!! I wish we could read each other's.. hahaha. I so so so so don't want to see a negative!! FX!!

Definitely. By no means am I advocating anything unhealthy but we're in the rare bunch of women that find out so incredibly early and do anything special to try to conceive. So you know there are some wine glasses or two happening with the non ttcers.


----------



## melewen

kmpreston said:


> Good to see all these high temps today. Fingers crossed for you all. AFM I have the sort of cramps I get just before my period today. Either she's on her way (was originally due today) it hopefully it's implantation. Will be gutted if she comes 6dpo :shrug:

I had those 8-9 dpo when I had my big dip! They were much much stronger than I ever get before AF. Usually i get strong ones on CD1


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Good to see all these high temps today. Fingers crossed for you all. AFM I have the sort of cramps I get just before my period today. Either she's on her way (was originally due today) it hopefully it's implantation. Will be gutted if she comes 6dpo :shrug:
> 
> I had those 8-9 dpo when I had my big dip! They were much much stronger than I ever get before AF. Usually i get strong ones on CD1Click to expand...

These are much stronger too. Panting (only slightly but in the way that you would if you banged your toe) and lying in the bath never wanting to leave stronger


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I wish too . I have been sleeping ALL day I feel exhausted.


----------



## melewen

Destiny OMG yes. For two days straight I've been like I can has nap?


----------



## baby_rose

Good luck girls im seeing the cm i get before af! Boo but ur charts look awsome im sure well see bfps!!


----------



## melewen

Baby_rose don't count yourself out just yet! A lot of the girls I'm on a thread with said theirs didn't change from a regular cycle when they got their bfp


----------



## melewen

Did the little temp test where you rest in bed for an hour at night and then temping. So far it's been pretty close, always a little higher of course. But tonight it was 98.5!!!! That's higher than I have *ever* had. Praying with all my might that my morning temp is high!!! I'll even take 98.0 gladly !! :) :) :)


----------



## kmpreston

So. I have had a nice little rise today and AF didn't come :) so of course I POAS. And I thought I saw a faint line on a wondfo. So I peed on another and a frer to be sure. Not seeing anything else. Far too early at 7dpo. But I'm gonna turn into an addict now until AF comes or I get a BFP


----------



## waitingongod1

Af due on thursday...can anyone who knows anything about charting look at mine? Is this normal or could be a good sign? Thanks I haven't temped in a while and now my doc wants me to and I forgot everything. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-10-19-06-59-45.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Destinyk

Temp went up .07 to 98.47, took a FR :bfn: :(


----------



## ChiiBaby

waitingongod1 said:


> Af due on thursday...can anyone who knows anything about charting look at mine? Is this normal or could be a good sign? Thanks I haven't temped in a while and now my doc wants me to and I forgot everything. :wacko:

looks good to me! Your temp going up is a good sign, good luck hun hope you get your BFP!:happydance:


----------



## ChiiBaby

Destinyk said:


> Temp went up .07 to 98.47, took a FR :bfn: :(

:hugs: Your still not out yet! I didnt get a BFP till i was 5 weeks pregnant with #1 so dont worry! 

Sending you loads of :dust:


----------



## waitingongod1

Destinyk said:


> Temp went up .07 to 98.47, took a FR :bfn: :(

Still could be early! Test in 2 days again!


----------



## melewen

My temp went down but it's still up. I'm either 11 or 12dpo, depending on how you look at my chart. If I'm 12dpo then I feel really good about things but generally feeling pretty bummed. Bfn :(


----------



## Oasis717

Hey ladies, so exciting to catch up on all your posts (not been on yesterday as was in London for our, now, one year olds birthday how are you all? Some great charts going on!! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

My opk today CD 14, nearly there I hope xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141019_151218.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Destinyk

Chiibaby thank you! I'm hoping its just taking a while to show up, a girl can dream!

Waitingongod I'm gonna try to hold out testing as much as possible just to avoid such disappointment again trying to wait for AFs due date

Mel sorry for your drop I got a bfn too 

Oasis im doing well yourself? Yay for a possible O day coming soon! Congrats on DS turning 1, many more birthdays to come!! :)


----------



## melewen

Oasis yay for near-O!! Getting lots of :sex: in I hope? :)

AFM pretty bummed about the temp drop. I'm so confused because something about this cycle is different. Either I O'd a day early and I'm basically late or I O'd a day past when FF said and my temp did some weird things, like that rise yesterday. So ugh! But if I implanted 3 days ago it's really likely that my levels are just not *there* yet you know? Trying to stay positive :)

Would you mind looking at my chart and giving your opinion on which day I O'd?

Destiny and baby_rose would you mind looking too, at my chart, and telling me which day you think I O'd on?


----------



## cutieq

Cd17 looks right to me Mel


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Mel yes managing to fit lots of bd in, I also think CD 17 but its odd you have those positive opk after a neg, I can't work that out! But your chart is totallt different this cycle with temps up when they had dropped right down by now so im still hopeful for you x


----------



## melewen

Oasis yeah I have no idea what that's about! I DID get a zit on my right side of chin which is related to where you ovulate... And then several days later got one on the left and have been having cyst pains on the left but I don't remember O'ing on that side for months! I had an U/S recently and there wasn't a cyst there before. So maybe I dropped two Eggies?

So if I really am CD17 then it's late for a false negative but also I'm late for AF....... We shall see.........!!!! Dun dun Dunnnnnn


----------



## Oasis717

Lol love that end bit made me giggle, well I'm so so hoping youre late for AF and a bfp is just around the corner!! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Destinyk said:


> Chiibaby thank you! I'm hoping its just taking a while to show up, a girl can dream!
> 
> Waitingongod I'm gonna try to hold out testing as much as possible just to avoid such disappointment again trying to wait for AFs due date
> 
> Mel sorry for your drop I got a bfn too
> 
> Oasis im doing well yourself? Yay for a possible O day coming soon! Congrats on DS turning 1, many more birthdays to come!! :)

Yes really good thanks had a fantastic day yesterday your temps are looking great still!! Xxx


----------



## melewen

Thanks guys :) so AF should be here today if so! I won't be excited til she stays away all day tomorrow though!


----------



## melewen

I do think I've decided I'm not going to chart past O next month (if there is a next month) because if I didn't I'd just be like meh whateva, but I'm anxious all day every day because of it! Does charting make y'all as nervous? Lol


----------



## Oasis717

Definitely makes me nervous Mel! Taking my temp makes me really nervous after about 6 or 7 dpo cause I'm so scared of it dropping! Got my positive opk tonight, just 5 hours after the top test the bottom one is now darker than the control, yay xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141019_214157~2.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TTCSweetie4

Idk what's up with my chart. Temps and opks are all over the place. Friday - wondfo opk but + clearblue digi 
now + wondfo -clearblue digi???
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-10-19-12-14-39.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## melewen

Oasis woohoo! Get to BD'ing girl!!!

Ttcsweetie I had some craziness like that too this cycle. I think it all worked itself out but it was so complicated. Could you link your chart so I can zoom in? :)


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I'm going to have to agree with CD17 looking like the most likely O day.

Oasis I'm glad and thank you I'm still peeing negatives though! Grrrr hope tomorrow's temp stays up

TTCsweetie I second that request for a link!


----------



## TTCSweetie4

My Ovulation Chart

 My Ovulation Chart
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f4d36/thumb.png


----------



## Destinyk

TTCsweetie CD24 seems like a possible Oday but your cycles are very long if your temps stay up tomorrow and the next FF should confirm if not I'd keep testing I got LOTS of +OPKs around the beginning of my cycle and Oday didn't happen until CD21


----------



## baby_rose

And the spotting begins lol at least glad to have had a regular cycle! Luck ladies in the running


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose sorry the :witch: didn't stay away but here's to a longer cycle :wine: !!

AFM had a rise of .16 to 98.63 but I think I'm going to *try* to hold out testing for a day or two .


----------



## Destinyk

I take that back fiance made me take a test bet you can guess what it said :( :bfn: actually it was a CB digi so big fat NOT PREGNANT


----------



## melewen

Huge drop here so AF is inevitable

Destiny you're still technically testing early!


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I'm sorry for your drop :( I rather just get my dip and understand why I'm getting negatives then get my highest temp yet and still a negative! Definitely not testing again until wed when FF has predicted AF date but I know she can show up saturday because friday will be CD38 like last cycle. Fiance says well if your period doesn't show then fuck the tests lol


----------



## cutieq

Hang in there destiny. 13dpo is still early and especially for a digital. I got a negative on a digital early and then got my positive a few days later.


----------



## baby_rose

Okay so still no af -____- i saw a tint of it when i cleaned myself the other day so i figured okay its coming, i had a few limaritas yesterday since i figured af would be here and i didnt temp and wala nothing today blahhhh i still feel shes coming so lets see girls....

Dest ur so prego lol 
Mel sorry about af


----------



## baby_rose

Nevermind af is on her way i see the orangy cm


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie thank you that makes me feel a little better!


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose do I spy with my little eye possible implantation bleeding?? Hmmmmmmm and lol I so hope your right :/


----------



## baby_rose

Lol ty girl i wish but sadly i know its af blahhhhhh.... well at least i can work out comfortably now lol i avoided ab work outs for my tww lol i know im stupidhahhahaha it felt good seeing old friends friday so it gave me more motivation to keep working out lol my sadness goes towards busting my ass harder while exercising lol


----------



## baby_rose

Oh and i blame hubby for not bding cd17 lol maybe it would have helped! But nooooo he wanted to go watch the game-____- haha


----------



## CarlyP

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/41232a/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

Does anyone know why it doesn't show BD days? 

Do I have an implantation dip?


----------



## baby_rose

Your privacy settings girl


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose I blame your hubby too!! He better step up his game! But I'm soo happy about your cycle length I guess that cream worked huh!


----------



## baby_rose

Yes i also took soy so ill be doing that again this cycle too and i mentioned it to him and he was like y didnt u tellme i just looked at him and wanted to slap him lol...I think hes scared of an SA test more than anything shit if they could check my eggs for that cheap id do it! Lol ill deprive him of bd so he gets with the program during fertile time lmao


----------



## Oasis717

Baby rose sorry hunni I get beige cm and I know I'm out! It sucks:( but great your lp is better! Xx
Destiny those digis are 25miu you wouldn't necessarily get a pos yet! Your chart screams pregnant! Xx
Mel so sorry AF got you, hate that witch! Xx
My opks are now neg so its my turn to eagerly wait for the mornings temp and see if I get a rise! Xxx


----------



## baby_rose

Ty oasis yes the witch always enters that way lol.... god i envy ur hunnys stamina did i say that correctly? Lol swear mine needs to step it up at thid rate well never have kids! !! Lol


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose that's hilarious I bet if looks could kill hed be done that night hahaha. Yes this way by the time fertile window comes he's the one begging for it!! If only our tests were cheap :/ did those clinics ever get back to you btww?


----------



## baby_rose

Yes hed be a dead man lol.... i know ours are way more expensive and only one did and they said to call, its like if i wanted to talk i would have called i just wanted prices lmaoooooo...


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis ugh really?! I racked my brain trying to find the amount on the box and it was no where to be found! Makes me feel a little better and I sure hope you are right about my chart! FX for this cycle for you!! I will be eagerly anticipating your temps just as much as you:)


----------



## Oasis717

Baby rose I get some stick for being able to keep up with dh sex drive lol, I'm 43 next month he's 26! There's life in the old bird yet xxx
Destiny I'm almost positive those digis are 25! Its still early and your temps are awesome! Xxx


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose wow like bitch the time you took sending me this email you could've sent the price!!

Oasis you are NOT an old bird!!!! And if you can pull a 26 year old you must not look 43 ;) hoping my temps stay this way then!

Does anyone know how much FR tests for?


----------



## Oasis717

Lol theres a pic of me with dh in my profile, no one ever thinks I'm my age! I think fr are 12.5 miu aren't they? We have a shop called Super drug over here and their own brand tests are awesome and 10miu, I got a great line with those at 9 dpo xxxxx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I just looked because I was curious you do NOT look your age Christ when I'm 43 I hope I look half as good! I need to find some 10miu over here!! If I get a negative on that there'd be no doubt in my mind! I neeeeed to find some


----------



## Oasis717

Aw thanks love that's really kind I must admit when we met dh thought I was only a little older than him lol. Yes there must be some 10miu ones over there, wish I could ship you some Super drug ones!! Xxx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis your welcome :) and Im sure he did! Probably took some real convincing for him to finally buy it. And I wish too hahah except I don't think I could wait that long fiance is trying to convince me to test tomorrow with FR but idkk :/ what do you guys think?


----------



## Destinyk

Btww I've been having a crazy craving for shrimp yesterday and today to the point where I had to cave both times because it felt like my day couldn't go on without it!


----------



## baby_rose

U sure look great oasis! Kuddos! 

Dest yed dumb waste of an email lmao okay so no flow but i tend to check with pushing tissue up there lol and def AF coming so i marked cd1 today for my sanity lol


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rosw totally understand hope the :witch: stops effing around lol. Do you think I should test tomorrow like fiance wants or wait out? :/


----------



## baby_rose

Id test lol


----------



## Oasis717

Destiny I'd totally test your temps are just climbing and climbing!! Xxxx
Thanks baby rose long may it last xxxx


----------



## jessicajbrady

Can you guys tell me if this looks like I ovulated? Are my temps elevated enough? Thanks!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/53fbb8/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## melewen

jessicajbrady said:


> Can you guys tell me if this looks like I ovulated? Are my temps elevated enough? Thanks!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/53fbb8/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Looks like the big O to me! I usually have a dip after a few days past O too


----------



## Destinyk

Okay guys think I'm going to test tomorrow then don't think fiance would let me get away with not testing anyway haha

Jessica id have to agree with FF on Oday good luck!


----------



## waitingongod1

Destinyk said:


> Okay guys think I'm going to test tomorrow then don't think fiance would let me get away with not testing anyway haha
> 
> Jessica id have to agree with FF on Oday good luck!

Yours look great! I would test tomorrow! My days almost line up with yours! What do you think of my chart? I know today's is still high be dropped a little :/
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-10-20-19-02-31.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Destinyk

Waitingongod thank you! Your temps look awesome too and yes it did drop a little but it's still pretty high! Looks like you did a fair amount of BDing as well good luck! How long are your cycles usually and when do you plan on testing?


----------



## waitingongod1

Destinyk said:


> Waitingongod thank you! Your temps look awesome too and yes it did drop a little but it's still pretty high! Looks like you did a fair amount of BDing as well good luck! How long are your cycles usually and when do you plan on testing?

Usually 28-30 days depending on ovulation always start 14 days after ovulation. So af should come on thursday...if Temps are still high on Friday I'll test. .kind of anxious because If not pregnant will be doing first iui...have to update us tomorrow when you test!


----------



## Dreamer320

Hiiii - I'm still here peakin around!!! I took a break last month - I got too stressed! Sometimes we just need a breather !

Lookin good ladies! 

Destiny u HAVE to be preggers!! Ur chart is screaming it lol good luck to u! Hope u get a positive ASAP.

Oasis- waiting time!!! this is your Month for a sticky bean! 

As for me.. I gotta get back on track ;)


Cutie- Hope your doing well :hugs:

Baby- If I tried this month our cycles will be extremely close!

 
Missed you girls. Xoxo!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Dreamer I really hope so, I think o might be today as slight temp drop and the most ewmc so far, fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## Destinyk

Temp dropped .04 to 98.59 took a FR :bfn: soooo frustrated!!! :(


----------



## Destinyk

Waitingongod so far so good as far as yor chart! Hope your temp was still high today !

Dreamer thank you but idk I keep peeing negatives :/ very disappointing, good luck to you for this cycle


----------



## Oasis717

Ooooo its such a tiny drop destiny remember my chart with Brooklyn? It was the same but boo to BFN have you had a bfp before ever? Only ask cause some ladies get later bfps always than others and if you've never had one before it might just be that, I'm still going by your chart which is still flipping awesome xxxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Also when not pregnant and we bd couple days away from AF I get brown or red cm so I know I'm out (never had that on pregnant cycles) have you had anything like that, any symptoms too? Xxxx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I've never had a BFP before, you should've seen me twisting and turning the test every which way trying to imagine a line there haha I'm sure it wouldve been quite funny to a fly on the wall if there'd been one. No symptoms for AF, pregnancy symptoms I'm still gassy (gross I know) and sort of bloated and I use bloated because idk how else to describe it, I am unable to sleep on my stomach as it feels like a lot of pressure and is uncomfortable and pretty tired where'd id like to be in bed sleeping by 8pm.


----------



## Destinyk

Also don't know if this is because we BD last night but I just felt like something came out down stairs I wiped with my finger and it was EWCM which I have not had in a lonnnnnng time and was very stretchy (maybe an inch and half give or take)


----------



## Oasis717

Seriously that sounds v promising I get a heavy full feeling in my uterus when pregnant and super bloated it all sounds so good cmon bfp!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Michellebelle

Hello! Do you guys mind if I join? I've been stalking this thread for awhile! And Destiny, your chart looks awesome! Hoping it's just taking awhile for a BFP to show up for you.

AFM, I'm 32 and this is DH and my 3rd month trying for number one. I had a temp drop this morning, so I think I'm probably out this cycle, and would love to hang out with you guys for cycle number four (and what's left of this one).


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Michelle, welcome, there are lovely ladies on this thread good luck hope its not AF coming! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

AFM was expecting a neg on opk today but its almost pos again, knew I shouldnt tested again lol xxx


----------



## cutieq

welcome back dreamer!

destiny that chart still looks good.

michelle, welcome aboard

oasis, that BD is impressive coming from one BD marathon to another :rofl: hoping you get that O confirmation soon.


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis yeah that would be the best way to explain it I can't even put my belt as tight it has to be on the first hole because it feels super tight and leaves marks otherwise. As for the OPKs I can't totally second that feeling just look at how many + I got!

Michelle of course you can join! And thank you I'm hoping it was a late implant or something:/ hope the :witch: stays away from you!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol cutie! Yours is impressive too wishing you lots of luck xxxxx
Destiny that really is how I feel when early pregnant don't wanna get your hopes too high but that is what I get! Xxx


----------



## baby_rose

Welcome Michelle! I love that we are such an active thread! 

Welcome back dreamer! I feel u this morning again i considered taking a break then again its always af talk lmaoooo 

Dest chin up girl u still got this

Af is def here ill be taking soy again and hoping for another beautiful cycle like this last one :)


----------



## Dreamer320

Such a tiny drop destiny! Temps still look great.. Test again tomorrow.. I never got an early BFP


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I know for the sake of my sanity though I'm trying to convince myself AF is coming lol

Baby_rose yeah I'm just trying not to have my chin to up lol and I agree this thread is very active! Mel is a no show so far today though :/ and I hope your cycle is long this time around too hell you can take a couple of my CDs if you want!


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer I know I might hold off testing until Thursday though, just very discouraging to see so many negatives .


----------



## baby_rose

Lol pass them on over! How long r ur cycles usually?


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer thanks! That's makes me feel better hopefully I'm like you!


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose since stupid BC theyre pretty long ranging from 35-38 so far


----------



## Oasis717

See that's the problem Destiny we have nothing to compare your chart with as its your first chart! Many get a substantial drop when AF is coming and id expect your temps to be dropping if it was but we obviously don't know how long your luteal phase is either, even so your temps are still looking so great! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

I think I need to change my CD 1 on this cycle it really was more spotting than light and my temp dropped way down on what was cd2 which was a proper flow, that would give me CD 15 today not 16 and if I do o today that will follow the same pattern as last month xx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I know I wish Id started temping sooner! Ugh stupid me. I think if temp drops a good amount tomorrow it's safe to count me out


----------



## Oasis717

I must admit I've not had a significant drop and been pregnant, with my two chemicals you can see by the drop in temp when they failed:( I'm anxiously waiting for both our temps tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I would def change the dates to the day full flow started!


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis they really do need to add a nail biting smiley!! I'm so nervous for both of our temps don't think I'll be able to muster up the courage to look at the thermometer tomorrow!


----------



## waitingongod1

Destinyk- yours still looks good even with a tiny drop! Here is mine! Still not testing haha
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-10-21-12-53-44.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dreamer320

oasis, I agree with you on changing your CD1. 

Destiny.. This part is sooo dreadful. Whenever ur ready to test... You know you have all of us rootin you on ! :) either way I'm stalking ur temps for tomorrow. Seems so far away doesn't it? Lol


----------



## baby_rose

Girls tell me im not crazy i want to eat everything in my path lmaooo damn af! I just want to eat and sleep really it happens all the time during af-____-


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I know and you know what will happen I'll be so nervous about the temp I'll keep waking up and it won't be bloody accurate! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Baby rose I'm like that all month long LOL!!! XX


----------



## baby_rose

Lmaoo ughhh idk y this cycle im just an oger lol i diet during the week abd im trying to do good but im just super hungry literally counting down lunch time lol


----------



## Oasis717

Oh I know I hate that! I've been off the diet for about a month and I just can't seem to get back on xxx


----------



## baby_rose

Lol it was a big change for myself im anti skinny lol so 22 pounds was good for me lol now i just maintain my weight by dieting during the week and a freepass on weekends lol it evens out during the week lmaooooo


----------



## Destinyk

Waitingongod yay for your rise!!!

Dreamer yes it does feel so far away seems like a month more than a day haha. Btw I was looking at your avvie and noticed your daughter poking her head out how adorable!!

Baby_rose hmm nope not just you I've eaten three times already today (yogurt parfait, peanut butter crackers and and entire bag of popcorn) and I plan on eating lunch within the next half hour (so friggin shameful) what's my excuse AF isn't here!!


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I wokeup three times last night I was so aggravated!!


----------



## Oasis717

I would love to able to maintain like that baby rose I need to get my act together! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Lol don't destiny I'm gunna be the same tonight I just know it! Then if its 36.20 something again I'm gunna be so disappointed xx


----------



## baby_rose

Lol i read and its common before and during af

But for u im sure its increased appetite due to ur temps! Lol


----------



## kmpreston

waitingongod1 said:


> Destinyk- yours still looks good even with a tiny drop! Here is mine! Still not testing haha

I admire your will power. I'm test obsessed. Bfn and clearly not pregnant


----------



## Oasis717

Km I'm not so sure your chart is triphasic and clearly completely different from your last cycle! My chart with my youngest was triphasic! 9 dpo is prob just too early xxx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis everytime I woke up I'd check the time and see if it was time to temp yet and nope not even close I woke up again 3 hours before usual temp time I caved and got a 98.40 then I woke up an hour later and got 98.47 (I had to temp again this second time due to the devastation caused by the first temp lol) finally woke up again 10 minutes before normal temp time and got my 98.59

Baby_rose maybe :/ or maybe I'm just a fat @55 lol


----------



## Oasis717

Lol destiny I woke at 5.30 and temped 36.07, woke again at 6.30 and temped 36.17 and again at my normal temp time of 7.30 and it was 36.21!!! Honestly xxx


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> Km I'm not so sure your chart is triphasic and clearly completely different from your last cycle! My chart with my youngest was triphasic! 9 dpo is prob just too early xxx

With such a small temp range post O I'm not sure it counts as triphasic. I think I feel AF - ish anyways


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis these dang thermometers will be the death of us lol I haven't slept through a whole night in forever


----------



## Oasis717

I think it does count km here's mine from my youngest and its a small range too xxx
Destiny I know sometimes I think temping is sooooo stressful xxx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-10-13-16-09-43.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> I think it does count km here's mine from my youngest and its a small range too xxx
> Destiny I know sometimes I think temping is sooooo stressful xxx

Ooh that makes me feel a little better


----------



## Oasis717

Glad to help xxx


----------



## melewen

You guys, at the end of my cycle I was every day putting in "fatigue" as a "specific" in FF.. because I couldn't freaking sleep at night!!! This month I'm just temping til I verify O and then putting that thermometer away. The month I think I had a chemical we literally didn't even BD on the right days (I O on CD17 or 18 and of course the apps told us to BD for a regular ["regular"] O on CD 14), you know?!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks for the welcome, everyone!

I think I am out this cycle. Had the slight temp drop this morning and having light spotting, so I think AF will show up full force tomorrow. 

Destiny, I still have high hopes for you this cycle! Even with the slight dip, your chart still looks fantastic!


----------



## Oasis717

Mel you know I know how you feel, like I need to know when I o but the rest of my lp temps just stresses me out, tbh after 10 months I feel like putting everything away, thermometer, opks but then I don't think that would get me pregnant! Xxx


----------



## melewen

Exactly! The LP is what stresses me. I'm keeping up with OPK's and I bought a CB fertility monitor but I'm not temping after O is confirmed this month. Trying to limit my obsession :)


----------



## Oasis717

If only I could too lol! Good for you Mel, got my rise this morn xxx


----------



## kmpreston

Well I think its fair to say im out!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no km I'm so sorry about that drop:( xxxxximplantation can be anywhere from 6 to 10 dpo though so if it stays down tomorrow you should know x


----------



## Destinyk

Km I'm sorry you never know it could go up again

AFM had another drop to 98.45


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis horrrayy :happydance:
Hope those temps keep going up, up, up! :thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you yours are still way up there at 15 dpo, wow! Xxx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis your welcome and thanks. Surprisingly enough fiance let me get away with not testing today lol. I think I will test tomorrow or Friday if they are still in the same range. My bday is Tuesday coming up all I want is a :bfp: :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow what a wonderful bday present would that be! Hoping hoping and hoping some more you get that bfp xxxx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis thank you I could you use all the hope I can get! Lol


----------



## Oasis717

Well im rooting for you!! Just took this of Brooklyn, he's changed a lot since that profile pic xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141022_124136.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> Oh no km I'm so sorry about that drop:( xxxxximplantation can be anywhere from 6 to 10 dpo though so if it stays down tomorrow you should know x

Very much doubt it will go back up but will definitely be dancing about again if it does


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis omg he is soooo adorable getting so big!! This is my fur child hehe
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cutieq

Temps are looking nice and high ladies!

Km, that's normally how mine looks before AF but I've absolutely seen them pop back up! Fx!


----------



## melewen

Oasis gorgeous rise!!

Destiny your drop is so tiny.. Your temps are still up so I would still be hopeful!

Km I'm sorry girl. I'm right there with you. When do you usually expect AF?


----------



## Dreamer320

Lookin good Oasis :) omg ur son is too cute!!!! Ahh! Those eyes! 

Still such a small dip destiny.. !! still impressive chart


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies now I just need to cross everything!! Xxand thank you we think he's gorgeous tooxx
Destiny your fur baby is just gorgeous, I read your journal this morning and was going to ask for a pic, he's adorable! Xxx


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I'm hoping temps don't make a habit of this dipping but there's always next month I suppose!

Dreamer thank you it took me a couple seconds to finally look at the temp I was nervous! Lol

Oasis thank you! He's my little baby I know he'll get along so well when I finally have my child he is so sweet with children and wants to play with them . So cute to watch him, enjoy your boy he sure will break some hearts!!


----------



## waitingongod1

Destiny-k how long is your lp usually? Here's mine today. Mine is usually 14-15 days. Tested yet?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-10-22-11-01-52.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Destinyk

Waitingongod I'm not exactly sure as this is my first month charting my last cycle was 38CDs so I would be expecting AF by Saturday. I have tested and got negative, have you tested


----------



## baby_rose

Hey ladies: ) wow if i could just hibernate for a week id die happy, im beyond sleepy!!!!! Ughhhh thats All i think about lol...... 

Keep ttesting dest u never know!


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Oasis gorgeous rise!!
> 
> Destiny your drop is so tiny.. Your temps are still up so I would still be hopeful!
> 
> Km I'm sorry girl. I'm right there with you. When do you usually expect AF?

I've had two different cycles. One with AF on day 29 and one on day 38. Tomorrow is day 35 and FF predicts Af on Friday. Last cycle it was 12 dpo which is also Friday


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose I totally second that last night we went to bed at 11 as we were at my moms until 1045 and that felt more like 5am to me. Felt like I fell asleep and as soon as my head hit the pillow it was a minute later and I woke up, on a lighter note I didn't wake in the middle of the night once!! I did wake up I think 20 minutes before normal temp time but FF didn't think it was drastic enough for an open dot so Im not really worried about it


----------



## DCMum

Oasis, looking good! And your DS is adorable!

Destiny your chart looks awesome! I can't wait for you to test. And what a precious pooch!


----------



## DCMum

I think yesterday was O day, but I never got a positive OPK. Perhaps I need to change the time of day when I test (I've been testing OPK at noon).
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/290c0a//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Destinyk

DC thank you I took one yesterday and it was negative hopefully it's just taking sometime to work its way to my wee. Pup says thanks as well :) definitely looks like Oday could've been yesterday! As far as the OPKs maybe test twice a day? (here's to hoping you won't need to next cycle!!) it seemed to work well for me but the trouble with me was getting a - lol atleast with the $tree brand, hardly got any + with FR


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks DC I usually test around 2pm and 8pm which gives me the best results xxxx


----------



## DCMum

Oasis how long do you usually hold it before you test? I've been testing at noon bc I usually go running after my LO's nap, and I can NOT hold it while I run, lol


----------



## Oasis717

Ah yes that's the thing I hold for 4/5 hours first and don't drink much in that time, I'm not surprised you can't hold while running lol neither could i!Xxx


----------



## baby_rose

Ladies lets talk opks what brands r we using? Im debating which ones to get and im still leaning towards dollar trees lol or clearblues lol


----------



## baby_rose

Dest girl ive been dying i really don't know whats up with this drowsiness lol... how r u feeling?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Good evening ladies, lovely looking charts and I concur with the testing time mine is usually 2.30 in the afternoon gives me good results. Going to start opks on cd12 which is Friday I am expecting to o around cd16 and don't fancy wasting lots of tests again, had a peculiar af but I get a weird one every so often that likes to get my hopes up but my temps dashed that! Af arrived at 12dpo so 11 day l.p. hoping for a longer one next time if not going to get some vit b6 in the hope it lengthens my l.p.!


----------



## DCMum

I'm using some cheapies from Amazon. So far, I'm not impressed. When TTC DS2 I used Wondfos and those were great. Clear positives or negatives, no funny business.


----------



## Oasis717

I'm using cheapies from eBay, OK so far as I think I've found a decent seller xx


----------



## cutieq

I use clinical guard from amazon. Nice and cheap and never failed me.


----------



## babifever

Hello Ladies, just starting this charting thang. I'm actually using ff and FD. Here's my ff chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## Oasis717

Hi babifever, welcome xx
Bit confused this morning, I was sure I o CD 15 with a good rise yest and then this morning just a 0.01 rise and ewmc? Xx


----------



## Oasis717

kmpreston said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Oasis gorgeous rise!!
> 
> Destiny your drop is so tiny.. Your temps are still up so I would still be hopeful!
> 
> Km I'm sorry girl. I'm right there with you. When do you usually expect AF?
> 
> I've had two different cycles. One with AF on day 29 and one on day 38. Tomorrow is day 35 and FF predicts Af on Friday. Last cycle it was 12 dpo which is also FridayClick to expand...

Km your temp shot back up today that's unusual for you at this dpo!! Xx


----------



## Destinyk

Huge drop today AF is definitely coming ... So depressed right now :cry:


----------



## DCMum

Welcome babifever! I remember you from TWW last cycle :)

Oasis I am confused too. I felt pretty confident that I O'ed based on several signs but I had a weird temp drop today. Fallback rise, maybe?

Destiny I'm so sorry. I really thought you were headed for a BFP :(


----------



## Oasis717

Oh destiny love I am sorry me too I was sure you were heading for a bfp:( xxxx
DC it could well be I think theyre around 3/4 dpo aren't they, nothing I can do except wait to see what tomorrows temp is, my opk is virtually invisible now and I had a strong positive darker than the control for 24 hours, just weird temps I guess but still in an upper range from pre o hope it doesn't mean anything bad:( had a rubbish cycle last time xxxx


----------



## Destinyk

DC thank you I was hoping so as well

Oasis thank you I appreciate it. As far as your temps look at my chart I had that slow rise at first too then it just soared I still think yesterday was a very likely Oday!

Oh and welcome babifever!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni but I am gutted for you, your chart looked so bloody good! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Destiny your temp on CD 21 has an open circle did you take it earlier than usual? Only asking as I wonder if you had a higher temp that day whether ff would shift o to CD 23, I seem to o 48/72 hours after my pos opk xxx


----------



## cutieq

Arg so sorry for the drop destiny.


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I'm rather gutted too. Fiance caught me with the sniffles and asked why I was crying the nerve I wanted to stick that thermometer where the sun don't shine! He's been trying to be good about it saying the world isn't over and next month well BD more as we could've done better in that department this cycle. But they just don't understand how it makes us feel, were women our sole purpose in life for children and gee I can't even do that. Plus we were at his adopted brothers house last night and his gf is pregnant and she's just so dang stupid it makes me angry! She says just do it on accident like us, I wanted to say wow your brilliant thank you for the valuable advice I'll get right on that!


----------



## DCMum

It was also freezing in my bedroom this morning so I wonder if that affected my temp. Guess I'll just have to wait a few days and see what occurs.


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I just checked on FF the recording time was at 5:10 I normally temp at 6:05, so about an hour difference. Wish I knew a good dummy temp to test that theory out!

Cutie thank you very much, sending lots of sticky baby dust your way


----------



## Oasis717

Oh you needed that like a hole in the head!!! Why is it that there is always someone on hand with some daft comment that you really don't need! You absolutely will do it hunni maybe not this cycle but you will get your bfp, I know it is hard for our men to understand truly how we feel, as lovely as mine is I don't want to go on at him 24/7 about this faint line on this test or that test and this temp etc etc which is why I come on here cause we are all in the same boat xxxx


----------



## Destinyk

DC fiance had the fan pointed straight at us last night but I don't want to make excuses up and leave false hope for myself lol. Not saying it wouldn't apply to you! But I'm convinced I'm out


----------



## Oasis717

Oh all you need to do is put a higher temp in for CD 21 more in keeping with your temps before that, see if ff changes anything, you can put your original temp back after, I was just curious lol xxx


----------



## DCMum

Destiny I occasionally use this temp adjuster:
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

I tried putting your temps and times in just now and it adjusted to 97.96 so not too much of a difference :/


----------



## DCMum

Oh wait, sorry, I adjusted your temp from today not from CD21.
From CD21 it would adjust to 97.23


----------



## Oasis717

Hmmmm wonder if that would make a diff to her o day DC? Xxx


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Oasis gorgeous rise!!
> 
> Destiny your drop is so tiny.. Your temps are still up so I would still be hopeful!
> 
> Km I'm sorry girl. I'm right there with you. When do you usually expect AF?
> 
> I've had two different cycles. One with AF on day 29 and one on day 38. Tomorrow is day 35 and FF predicts Af on Friday. Last cycle it was 12 dpo which is also FridayClick to expand...
> 
> Km your temp shot back up today that's unusual for you at this dpo!! XxClick to expand...

Wow I feel well and truly stalked now!! But yes! Big rise! Still have period pain type feeling and Bfn so not out of the woods yet!


----------



## Oasis717

Lol I always have a look at all your ladies charts everyday xxxx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis the trouble with my fiancé is he's really interested in all that stuff but he's so optimistic that when it goes down hill and he's still so positive it makes me want to scream because it's ok to be realistic.

DC thank you! I tested it and FF doesn't move CH but it was a good idea Oasis


----------



## Oasis717

Aw worth a shot Destiny, my dh likes the charting but hates faint lines on hpts etc I think cause of my 4 losses but I'm just aware I may bore him lol I'm a bit obsessed with TTC! Xx


----------



## melewen

Aw destiny honey I'm so sorry :( that's the worst


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I haven't had any faint lines but I'm sure if I did fisnce wouldn't want anything to do with it lol.

Mel thanks it really is :( he keeps saying maybe it'll go up but I told him I don't think so.


----------



## Oasis717

You never know Destiny stranger things have happened they do say its not over til the witch shows her face! Last two pregnancies were chemicals and I never got more than a faint line on all tests, no progression then AF a few days later. I don't feel like 2dpo lol, I don't feel like anything! Xx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis that's true and fiance has been saying the same all day but I feel discouraged. He's had me looking for some charts here's one I found, what do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Destinyk

Here's another ladies
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Here's another ladies

Now that's what we both want to see!


----------



## kmpreston

AFM I feel like I see something on these. But then think it may be my eyes
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kmpreston

kmpreston said:


> AFM I feel like I see something on these. But then think it may be my eyes

And this one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Destinyk

Kmpreston isn't it?! I feel a little better now but still not convinced, waiting for tomorrow's temps but I've had no signs of AF nearing whatsoever. I can always tell AF is coming atleast a day in advance and I've had not one sign which fiance even asked about because he knows I always call it.


----------



## Destinyk

Km think I might've seen something on the first photo! but I don't see on the second


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Km think I might've seen something on the first photo! but I don't see on the second

Ye this is what I keep doing. Shouldn't test early is the moral of this story


----------



## Oasis717

Destiny those charts prove you're not out until AF shows implantation can be later than 12 dpo! Xx
Km I see something on both pics and I class myself as an expert squinter lol, are they the ones you can get in Asda etc xx


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> Destiny those charts prove you're not out until AF shows implantation can be later than 12 dpo! Xx
> Km I see something on both pics and I class myself as an expert squinter lol, are they the ones you can get in Asda etc xx

Haha yes they are asda ones! I like asda :) yay for the uk

Here's the other one I did at the same time. Did two cause I decided this one might be damaged or something
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babifever

Can someone tell me how to add a link to my TTC journal and chart to my signature?


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I guess we'll see what tomorrow's temp is!!


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever this is the code
INSERT WORDS TO SHOW AS LINK


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever fudge that didn't work lets try that again
[ url = INSERT URL ] INSERT TEXT AS LINK [ / url ]
No spaces though


----------



## babifever

Destinyk said:


> Babifever fudge that didn't work lets try that again
> [ url = INSERT URL ] INSERT TEXT AS LINK [ / url ]
> No spaces though

The whole code?


----------



## Dreamer320

Destiny- do you have any symptoms of AF coming? For some reason my gut is telling me this temp is way wrong. I hope I'm right.


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever yes and of course enter yor own information 

Dreamer I have no AF symptoms whatsoever, fiance asked if I feel anything because I always call it early and I have nadaaa


----------



## babifever

Do you guys find that ff is accurate?


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever as of yet I've not had a reason to question FF


----------



## Dreamer320

Hmm , yeah I'm anxiously waiting for ur temp tomorrow yet again!


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer you and me both! I've got every body part crossed and I've prayed to just about every God out there!


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Dreamer you and me both! I've got every body part crossed and I've prayed to just about every God out there!

I know that feeling! Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## cutieq

Hoping for rises for everyone!!!


----------



## Destinyk

Km thank you! FX for you too!!

Cutie thank you, hoping your temps stay nice and high!

Sticky baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## Oasis717

Km asda tests have never given me a line when not pregnant!! Xx
Destiny hope your temp rose today, I got a nice rise this morning and am now 3 dpo  xx


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> Km asda tests have never given me a line when not pregnant!! Xx
> Destiny hope your temp rose today, I got a nice rise this morning and am now 3 dpo  xx

Another bfn this morning and temp drop. I've got to be out


----------



## Oasis717

Oh no:( I never used to get a good line with fmu, I got a neg with fmu and a pos in the aft. That's a shame I am sorry:( xx


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> Oh no:( I never used to get a good line with fmu, I got a neg with fmu and a pos in the aft. That's a shame I am sorry:( xx

Not actually out until the witch arrives tho and she ain't here yet!


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I told you!! Wooohoooo! :happydance: 
Temp went up to 98.06 :) not testing though until AF is officially late and if temps are still high


----------



## Destinyk

Km sorry I hope she stays away!!


----------



## Destinyk

Fiance convinced me to take a test, peed in the cup wiped and what do you know the wicked :witch: of the south :haha: has arrived! I'm ok though when I woke this morning I knew my cramps were too familiar, better luck next cycle I'm officially out.


----------



## DCMum

Ohhh destiny I see your updated chart. I'm sorry love :(


----------



## Dreamer320

Aw man, sorry Destiny !!! At least now you have tempatures to compare to for this new cycle!

oasis- nice rise! 

Km- hopefully AF stays far away

cutie- nice temps.. Stalking :)


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Destiny but I'm so so sorry the witch got you:( next cycle could be the one for you! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks dreamer xxx


----------



## Destinyk

DC I'm ok thank you , oddly enough I was more devastated at my temp drop yesterday then seeing AF

Dreamer thank you it's ok! And yes your right! Another silver lining here is I can now drink my red raspberry leaf tea again which I am preparing as we speak! Woohoo


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I'm hoping so! We are going to BD like crazy when it counts I'll be sure of it, I've still got my FX for you!!


----------



## babifever

Good morning ladies, I have a question. Based on my chart. If I go up again tomorrow morning, will I have been in ovulation, is it possible this early, please check out chart for me: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever link does not take me to your chart.


----------



## Oasis717

Babifever same, the link doesn't take us to your chart! Xx
Yes destiny bd like mad this cycle lol! And thank you I've kinda given up I reckon my eggs might be too old but you never know I guess xxx


----------



## mrs.ginger

Well ladies, I had gotten logged off BNB and had some trouble getting back on, but here I am! I will have to catch up on all I've missed! I hope you are all doing well.

AFM I am getting BFP's!!!!! Been getting them for almost 10 days now, but I'm still in shock/ denial lol. I will try and post a pic for you to see in a bit.


----------



## babifever

I have know ideal how to make my ff accessible? Anywho my chart is as followed: 97.46, 97.24, 97.09, 97.14, 97.20 all around 5:55am.


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

babifever, I had issues with mine too. When you are looking at your chart, go to the Share tab at the top right and go to set up. At the bottom, select the cycle you want to have viewed. Mine was not selected and mine didn't show either. After i did that, it was visible.


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I definitely am lol and your eggs are definitely not old!!

Ginger you better find a way to post that pic girl


----------



## baby_rose

Morning :) 


Dest if there's one thing i see, is ur body does great pre o and after u have a strong lp so ur get ur bby soon!! 


God girls here. I am dreaming about my hunnys cowokers son which i haven't even mer yet! Im telling u i told my co worker and she said i have baby fever lol 


Happy weekend to everyone still on af so ill b drinking my sorrows lmao


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose thank you! Hopefully I will lol we are thinking of trying SMEP this time around. I am so wanting some wine right now think I'll help myself tonight :wine: Going to Walmart tonight to see what kind of bargain I can get on OPKs since that seems to be the place to buy them price wise if not I'll be ordering some wondfo brands! Wishing you so much luck this cycle!


----------



## Destinyk

Btw about the dreams that is so funny I had the strangest dream last night. How old is the coworkers son?


----------



## kmpreston

AF got me too. Not even anywhere near as disappointed as I thought I would be. Next month would be better all round, I'm having loads of blood tests to check my vitamin levels so least I can sort them


----------



## Destinyk

Kmpreston I feel the same! Maybe because of our temp drops we saw it coming even though we were still grasping at straws with our rises lol.


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Kmpreston I feel the same! Maybe because of our temp drops we saw it coming even though we were still grasping at straws with our rises lol.

Ah well we are on the same team now with the same CD1. Let's both get a :baby: made this time :)


----------



## Destinyk

Km can we please?! Lol as I was telling babyrose we are talking about trying SMEP do you know anyone who's had success?


----------



## baby_rose

True fx for u dest, 

Thats the thing the bby is a newborn about 3 weeks old and in my dream he was like 2 but it was him cause his dad was in the dream lol, i saw him and told the bby besito (kisses) and he ran to me and kissed me and hugged me lol soooo odd i know lol especially cause i havent met the bby yet


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose thank you. And that's funny how cute, you'll be having your own soon!


----------



## baby_rose

I hope so girl! 

Im just. A sucker for kids really i gatta always carry them lol I think its cause i know the guy is.gonna break up with his girl..... so maybe i worr about the bby not having a mom u know yea longg story


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose oh man that really sucks I'm a sucker for kids too I cant wait to have mine :( sucks for the baby though so Im guessing the guy plans on taking the kid


----------



## baby_rose

Yes exactly so the chick was un faithful and since they had a prior mc once he caught her this time while she wa pregnant he didnt cause a big o fight he didnt want to risk losing their bby but now that the bby is here god knows #sucks!


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose what the hell that girl is dumb...she deserves to be left .


----------



## baby_rose

Yea well idk how bad it was but u don't send a picture of ur belly and face to a marine -____- i dont blame the guy u know sorry went way off track here lol


----------



## Michellebelle

Hello! Just catching up here. The beginning of the cycle is always the most boring time haha. Plus I caught a cold, so I've been sleeping a lot. Better now than during BD time though! Hopefully this goes away quickly.

Sorry Destiny and KMPreston for AF showing. Glad you guys are in good spirits! Good luck to everyone this cycle!


----------



## baby_rose

Yes plenty of us on cd1-7 lol good luck ladies im having some drinks might as well! Lol happy weekend


----------



## Oasis717

Have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## DCMum

Destiny we used SMEP and conceived on the first cycle!


----------



## Oasis717

So I had a dip in temp today and been well moody and close to tears for no reason! I'm not looking into anything though as I ss each month and it usually ends up BFN!! Xx


----------



## DCMum

You needn't read anything into it Oasis, I will do so for you ;)


----------



## Oasis717

Lol that did make me smile DC!!! Xx


----------



## Destinyk

DC that sounds SO encouraging, fiance is on board so we'll see if it works for me! FX!!

Oasis hmm I'm stalking your temps for sure!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni I'm not hopeful though I was for the first 6 months now I'm loosing hope a little, I know I'm only 5 dpo and its daft but I think if I don't expect anything it won't hurt so much! Just hope I have no spotting and short lp again hope you're OK!! Xx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I completely understand but when you get a BFP it'll make it all the better! :) I'm doing well thank you, witch seems to be taking it easy on me this time around! Excited to test out SMEP I've been hearing lots of good things!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh that is good and I bet that will work for you it works for loads of ladies, but not us funnily enough but that's OK  xx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis hope it does and maybe you should try it again! I think our guys will pretty much agree to anything that guarantees them regular BD lol


----------



## babifever

Hey hope everyone's weekend has went well thus far. Headed back to my state from my lol brother baby shower. Chart finally attached to signature!


----------



## cutieq

Pretty cool overlay of my BFP chart last month and my current cycle.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Oasis717

Destiny for some reason we have found only bd a few times (3/4) a day results in a bfp! We've tried smep a few times over the last few years but only times I've ever got a bfp is from cycles where we've bd a few times a day before and on o! Xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Babifever great to see your chart xxx
Cutie looking good! Xx


----------



## melewen

Cutie (or should I say.. Dani?!  ), looks like another BFP chart!! FX it's a super super sticky bean if you do get that BFP :)

AFM trying to obsess less this cycle and focus on keeping the stress low. I tend towards "hippie-dom" so I went in for my first acupuncture session last Friday and have been drinking the most god-awful tea ever since.. y'all would seriously crack up if you saw the tea. It's like literally slices of bark and sticks. But this doctor I'm going to is renowned here for his success rate in the fertility world, so I'm cool with it! Also doing Self Fertility Massage and taking serrapeptase juuuuust in case I have any tubal blockage. I'm not charting this month but am using the CB monitor. I hope that doesn't mean I get kicked out of this thread, because it's my favorite! :D

When is everyone going to start BD'ing? I know we're all somewhere around CD 5 - 9.


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> When is everyone going to start BD'ing? I know we're all somewhere around CD 5 - 9.

ha ha check out chart. So far FF & FD have not detected ovulation. However, melady says CD 14. A formula I found online says today CD12 - it's 18 days away from shortest cycle in 12 month period, then count the amount of days left on current cycle.

praying I see a rise.


----------



## Oasis717

Our bd is all done 6 dpo and just waiting now! Xx


----------



## DCMum

Oasis I am loving that chart!


----------



## Dreamer320

Cutie and Oasis- nice charts!!! 

FF has my "fertile" period comin up the 29-1st so ill prob start tonight:thumbup:
I really wanted to get OPKS This cycle.. Just so expensive, 7 tests for about $13 .. I'll use way more than 7 tests!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Thanks bfn this morning so it will probably dive tomorrow


----------



## x-ginge-x

Afternoon ladies! I started bd CD10 and aimed to do 13,14 and 15 skip 16 and do 17 but that went to pot as hubby was too tired last night, so hoping for 13, 15 and 17, so hoping to BD tonight! No pos OPK yet but its close, going to test again around 2.30!


----------



## x-ginge-x

dreamer order wondfos from amazon or go to a dollar store i have seen lost of ladies use dollar store opks :)


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis woohoo hope those temps keep rising!

Mel I'm only on CD4 but we are going try SMEP this cycle.

Dreamer I've used the $tree brand new choice and gotten positives! I'm also testing out the brand Answer which was pretty inexpensive for I think 20 test strips? Can't remember the price though

Cutie sorry for your bfn, you still never know though!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks dreamer and destiny but plenty of time to drop! No spotting though ATM so that's good, really hoping it was just a one off whacky cycle.xx
Cutie your temps are still looking good there's everything to play for yet xxxx


----------



## baby_rose

Morning ladies!!!!! Okay finally af seems to be gone i always do the normal 7 days yuck!!!! Sorry to say but ive been dying to bd lmaooooo

Gatta ask again no judgment do any of u bd while the witch is present? My older lady coworkers say i need to get over that lmao


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose wooohooo! Mine is already slowing. As far as BD with the witch watching I do on occasion when it has really slowed down I can't full flow it grosses me out and I feel like OH would be freaked too.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have BD'd with witch present but not on heavy days....


----------



## baby_rose

True girls i tend too on my light days when hubby cant wait lmao its only been like twice lol i was just curious lol....

Yey dest time to.get back on it, i get paid Thursday so im wondering if i should get clearblues lol


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose I was going to get the CBs but I made a mistake and brought OH with me he freaked at the price lol, so we went with Answer hopefully they work well! I do still have some $tree left over from last cycle though so I'll be using those up to, I might even have one FR left can't remember! I'm excited for this cycle Im hoping SMEP can work some wonders for me!


----------



## baby_rose

Yea 40 bucks for 20 yuck lol i like too see progress lines lol i heard answers work well! Ill be eyeballing opk brands. These next few days but almost certainly it will b dollartreesor cb since i already know what my positives look like on dollar trees lol god im sleepy today i might skip lunch and just nap lol


----------



## kmpreston

baby_rose said:


> Morning ladies!!!!! Okay finally af seems to be gone i always do the normal 7 days yuck!!!! Sorry to say but ive been dying to bd lmaooooo
> 
> Gatta ask again no judgment do any of u bd while the witch is present? My older lady coworkers say i need to get over that lmao

My Af had just gone too. I won't BD until that last day of AF where it's less bloody and more pink tinged mucus. Freaks me out and does hubby good to have to wait!


----------



## Michellebelle

I wait too! Don't want to gross out DH when it's a little heavy :)

I'm excited about this month! I may do something like SMEP. Actually, I realized the last 3 cycles, I've gotten a slight face rash about 3-4 days before I've Oed. I am going to keep a watch for that this month and then BD everyday until a temp rise.


----------



## baby_rose

True girls thankfully af is gon! Back to baby making lol


----------



## babifever

Hey ladies. We personally do not bd during AF. I too had a friend over 40 tell me that monkey don't stop no show lol. Today temperature dropped, but cm is a creamy clearish. Last few days prior it has been white creamy watery. Any predictions?

FD says I'm ovulating today, once I changed cm to watery


----------



## Oasis717

Hey ladies hope everyone is OK, we have bd on light or spotting days no spotting still so far this cycle thankfully and temps holding up well xx


----------



## cutieq

my temps are still high, but I'm getting BFN's. so cruel!


----------



## baby_rose

Wow cutie your temps!!! Fx foru


----------



## Oasis717

Oh my gosh cutie your temps are so awesome! Xxx


----------



## cutieq

I thought I saw a super faint line today. Really hoping this temp doesn't take a nose dive!


----------



## Oasis717

I wouldn't be surprised if you did with those temps!!! Hope they stay up for you xxxx


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck, Cutie! The upward trend of your temps looks awesome!


----------



## cutieq

Thanks ladies! Oasis, you've got a nice trend going too.

I'm ready to go to bed NOW so I can temp lol


----------



## babifever

I got egg white today!!! Temp went up as well. Praying for another raise tomorrow..oh and about to bd lol.


----------



## cutieq

babifever said:


> I got egg white today!!! Temp went up as well. Praying for another raise tomorrow..oh and about to bd lol.

Whoo get to it!


----------



## babifever

Question, its appearing I may have o'd yesterday with watery cm, but today was a temp raise and egg white. Is it too late for anything to count? I mine we dtd last night, but still.


----------



## Oasis717

You can still see fertile cm after o its quite common! From that rise I'm saying o yest if temps keep going up so you should be covered!! X
AFM got a v v faint line on an ic last night but blank this morn so prob evap although my wee wasn't as concentrated this morning and my fmu has always sucked! Plus my temp dropped so idk, no spotting still which is great and boobs really hurt today, I hate this wait lol xx


----------



## babifever

Oasis717 said:


> You can still see fertile cm after o its quite common! From that rise I'm saying o yest if temps keep going up so you should be covered!! X
> AFM got a v v faint line on an ic last night but blank this morn so prob evap although my wee wasn't as concentrated this morning and my fmu has always sucked! Plus my temp dropped so idk, no spotting still which is great and boobs really hurt today, I hate this wait lol xx

my temp stayed the same....what does this mean?

oh and sorry your "wee" wasn't as concentrated, lol. Jka, let the waiting begin...


----------



## Oasis717

Unfortunately until the next couple of temps we won't know! You could still of ovulated, depends if your temps carry on going up only time will tell I'm not expecting anything but there is a couple of things different this cycle so you never know! Xx


----------



## cutieq

Hope you get a definite line oasis! Fmu never works for me either.

Babi, can't really read anything into your temp saying the same. Looks like you're good. I bet it starts to rise the next few days.


----------



## Destinyk

Hey ladies haven't been on much been a little busy and Monday had to deal with fraud on my account over 20 transactions in different states and countries within seconds!! GL to everyone in the running AF is just about done here!


----------



## Oasis717

Cutie thank you, your temps are holding up well! I've just been googling ewmc at 8dpo as I've had a lot today, apparently its either a second estrogen rise and normal or rising estrogen due to early pregnancy so that didn't help lol. No spotting at all even after going to the loo (sorry tmi lol) which I've had most non pregnant cycles so I'm trying my best not to hope too much 
Destiny how are you, sorry about the fraud! Xx


----------



## scarlettw

Hi everyone! I'm new so I'd like to join in. I believe I am 5 dpo. I just began charting this cycle and it's very hard. I freak out because I had a spike after a dip and then it dipped again and it now making its way slowly back up. So annoying having nothing to go off of, but I'll stick with it. I've been cramping since before O by a couple days and am still having random bouts of cramps and stinging sensation around my hip and behind my belly button. Maybe it's gas haha. Anyway, I'm looking forward to these posts. I learn so much from all of you and your charts. And it makes me feel better when I see others with a chart like mine and they had success. Merry tidings to everyone!


----------



## Dreamer320

Temps lookin good all around

cutie and oasis I really do hope its your BFP in the works

Sorry to hear destiny.. People totally suck sometimes :( hope it's sorted out

I finally bought the answer OpKs. I started yesterday and it was sooo negative not even a second line. LoL


----------



## bluebird44

This is my first cycle after stopping BCPs in the beginning of September, and I know it can take some time to normalize, but my chart looks pretty funky and I don't seem to have ovulated yet. I don't have much CM, so I'm having to basically rely on temping right now.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5323bd

I bought some OPKs, so is it worth it to start using them now, or should I just wait until the next cycle since this one seems to be anovulatory? DH is traveling a lot this month anyway, but I was hoping that next month we could start seriously trying.


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I have my hopes up so high for you!! I'm good thanks waiting to start testing again and start SMEP on CD8, although OH couldn't wait to BD do we did last night lol

Scarlettw welcome and good luck

Dreamer I know people totally do suck! Luckily it is sorted out although I did have to call BOA again today because one the transaction processed this morning UGH! Woohoo I'm testing answer out this cycle too! Think I'm going to start testing around CD 12 I know it'll be negative until later in my cycle but I want to see this transition, unless I get lots of positives again like last cycle. :/


----------



## Destinyk

Bluebird if your hubby is going to be gone anyway I wouldn't use the OPKs but I'd keep temping to confirm O and then next cycle when hubby is around you'll have a basic idea of when you'll O and when to start testing.


----------



## Destinyk

Oh and bluebird how long was your last cycle?


----------



## bluebird44

Destinyk said:


> Oh and bluebird how long was your last cycle?

I came off BCPs on 9/6 and started my period 10/6, so I don't have a ton of information. I started temping in the middle of that cycle, but they were pretty erratic. I was on BCPs for most of the last 15 years, but had regular cycles the times I was not on them. Not sure of the length though since I never paid much attention! Thanks for your help. :)


----------



## Destinyk

Bluebird okay so based on that information your last cycle was 31 CD. So you have 7 more days to this cycle if it stays around the same if not longer (I stopped BC about four months ago and they are longer than before BC) it looks like Tuesday could possible be O day if your temps keep rising, otherwise this cycle could be anovulatory or you will ovulate soon but your LP would be super short at this point. Definitely keep temping to confirm O I think if your temps rise tomorrow and the next FF will give you CH at CD23. Thats just what I'm coming up with! And your welcome :)


----------



## Destinyk

Bluebird I misread that first part and thought you said your last AF started on 9/6 do you know when your last started?


----------



## bluebird44

Destinyk said:


> Bluebird I misread that first part and thought you said your last AF started on 9/6 do you know when your last started?

I didn't have periods on the pill that I was taking and didn't have a withdrawal bleed or anything. So it was somewhere around 4 years ago when I had my last AF before the one that started 10/6. Not very helpful!


----------



## baby_rose

Morning girls 

Fx for u tww ladies

Welcome new girls :) 
Glad the thread is alive

Dest wow fraud thats all bad!!!! What bank? 

I had a huge spike this morning doubt i od i havent even tested with opks lol but i discarded the temp lets see where im at tomorrow lol


----------



## Dreamer320

Destiny:

I had fraud charges from BOA too (years ago) but they froze my acct for 90 days to Investigate ... Sucked for me cuz I had all of my money in that acct and I was blocked from using my own money!!! They did sort it out though, I just learned not to keep everything in the bank since then :/

Oh cool that ur using answer too, I bought them cuz you mentioned them to me! Let's hope they detect O so we can have a BFP!


----------



## Dreamer320

baby_rose said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Fx for u tww ladies
> 
> Welcome new girls :)
> Glad the thread is alive
> 
> Dest wow fraud thats all bad!!!! What bank?
> 
> I had a huge spike this morning doubt i od i havent even tested with opks lol but i discarded the temp lets see where im at tomorrow lol


Lol baby rose-- huge spike! Let's see what happens ! Do u have ewcm?


----------



## baby_rose

Yes that was odd yesterday i did but i figured it was normal since i get ewcm but before af and sometimes right after, since i.took soy its instructed not.to opk test till like cd 10 today def gonna go buy opks!


----------



## Destinyk

Bluebird oh boy! God 4 years with no AF sounds like heaven, for now we'll go with 31 CDs!

Baby_rose why did you discard?! Was it that inaccurate? It was with BOA

Dreamer they deactivated my debit card now I have to wait for a new one in the mail! It's terrible! I realized something was wrong when my card was being denied at walmart I knew I had funds so something was definitely screwy. My phone was dead, my luck, so I didn't get BOAs phone call or four emails in regards to suspicious activity, when I got home and got my phone on the charge I realized what was going on and I was impressed with the way they handled. Of course not having a card is a huge inconvenience but I know it's for the best so I will have to deal with it for now.


----------



## baby_rose

They can give u a temp card in the branch dest, and it was 97.21 wayy high i cheated last night had some panda so maybe it threw off my body not sure it wad very odd so i discarded it


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose id keep it and just make a note! And oh really?! Wow the lady on the phone didn't even mention that, luckily my mom gave me some cash for my bday so Im okay until that runs out lol.


----------



## baby_rose

Yes trust me ive lost plenty so i know the branch gives temps while u get the mail one lol..... and true i will. ... when's ur bday? What r u doing? !


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose good to know for the future! My bday was yesterday, OH and I took the day off we kept it simple, went to Denny's for breakfast went to the range then had dinner at my moms. Quiet but fun lol. OH got me a cookies and cream cake mmmmm, he decided to put those trick candles on which almost burned our house down no big deal lol.


----------



## baby_rose

Hahha how cute happy belated bday girl:)


----------



## baby_rose

Lol @ the candles lmao


----------



## Destinyk

Thank you! It was actually hilarious after the fact he was taking a video and after I blow them out like 4 times and they spark back up I say 'seriously how do they go out?!' He goes 'idk! Throw some water on that shit!' and the video frantically ends lmao


----------



## x-ginge-x

Looks like I got my O on time as I thought CD16 :)


----------



## Oasis717

Yay for o ginge I got two BFN on ICS today but I dunno why I use them they're rubbish lol xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have ICs and a tesco digital, really hoping those swimmers get that eggy!! :dust: to all :D


----------



## mrs.ginger

Geez you guys! I am so far behind here!I hope all of you are doing very well with your TTC! I'm still getting positives. And still completely freaking out!i'm also still getting the error when I try to upload pics. Anyone know how to resize from an iPhone?


----------



## babifever

mrs.ginger said:


> Geez you guys! I am so far behind here!I hope all of you are doing very well with your TTC! I'm still getting positives. And still completely freaking out!i'm also still getting the error when I try to upload pics. Anyone know how to resize from an iPhone?

congrats


----------



## x-ginge-x

not a clue with iphone, maybe email to yourself and do on tablet or laptop :) and congratulations but why freaking out?


----------



## kmpreston

mrs.ginger said:


> Geez you guys! I am so far behind here!I hope all of you are doing very well with your TTC! I'm still getting positives. And still completely freaking out!i'm also still getting the error when I try to upload pics. Anyone know how to resize from an iPhone?

Get the photo open on screen. Do a screen shot. Upload the screen shot x


----------



## Oasis717

I'm not surprised your still getting positives those temps are awesome, why you freaking out hun? Xxx


----------



## babifever

So around my usual time I temped this morning: 96.71, 97.09, then 97.22. I did it 3 times in a row still laying it in the bed. Because I was so heartbroken it went down. The last 2 days have been 97.22. I then tested again 2 hours later (in the bed) it read 97.41. Which one should I go with??


----------



## Destinyk

Ginger seriously I need this photo!! Lol

Babifever temp once, use first temp.


----------



## babifever

Destinyk said:


> Ginger seriously I need this photo!! Lol
> 
> Babifever temp once, use first temp.

so I didn't o? Also why did it just drastically like that in a row. I'm so disappointed right now


----------



## cutieq

Babi, you still could be gearing up for o. I don't ovulate until cd16 or later. Keep temping. We'll figure it out!

Afm, AF will probably show in a day or two. My temps took a major dive this am.


----------



## Michellebelle

Hope it's a fluke, Cutie and they go back up tomorrow!


----------



## Destinyk

No it's possible O day is today, you should use OPKs. Temps tend to fluctuate, its best to look at the big picture rather than single temps.


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie your temp is still pretty high, praying for a rise!


----------



## cutieq

Anything is possible but I'm but not getting my hopes up. Preparing for AF.


----------



## baby_rose

Yey false alarm reg temp today lol.... for sure getting opks today! What r u girls doing for Halloween? Any costumes?


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie I completely understand when your expectations are low you can't get disapponted. Still have FX for you though!


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose definitely!! Starting SMEP tomorrow woohoo!! And starting OPKs I think on CD12 don't want to start testing too early in case I get those repeat positives but I don't want to have an early O and miss it either! As far as Halloween I don't have anything planned you and no costume so far, how about you!


----------



## babifever

Thanks ladies. I had ewmc on Tuesday and Wednesday....


----------



## Oasis717

I'm out ladies:( same bright red spotting that I've had last two cycles as well, before then I wasn't even spotting before AF with lp of 12/13, since my cp in July I start spotting and lp is down, have registered with a new doctor today so will be going and asking for tests, worried its perimenopause. X
We are having a Halloween party, spent all yest decorating the house and just done the pumpkin xx


----------



## baby_rose

Sorry about that oasis, 
Babi get to bding! 

Dest ill be shoppin . For my bby sister today if i come across anything that i like ill get it lol... ill be going to a party lol.... i painted my face the other day just might do this again
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141025_183628.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis nooooo I'm so sorry :( hey witch! :finger:
Good luck at the doctors I hope they have nothing but good news :(

Baby_rose pretty awesome makeup


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm seems I didnt O after all got a positive OPK today!!


----------



## babifever

Is it a such thing as bd too much....


----------



## cutieq

babifever said:


> Is it a such thing as bd too much....

My doctor told me it depends on the sperm count. I've had 3 pregnancies and we went everyday, multiple times a day. But if your DH needs to sperm to rebuild, everyday could be too much.


----------



## mrs.ginger

x-ginge-x said:


> not a clue with iphone, maybe email to yourself and do on tablet or laptop :) and congratulations but why freaking out?

Just realizing this means two under 2 lol. I think part of me never thought we'd get pregnant in the few months we gave ourselves! Crazy! Lol


----------



## mrs.ginger

Destinyk said:


> Ginger seriously I need this photo!! Lol
> 
> Babifever temp once, use first temp.

I'm trying!!! I will have to take another pic tomorrow morning. :dohh:


----------



## mrs.ginger

Sorry about the witch oasis!

Good luck to the rest of the ladies!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Mrs Ginger masses of luck and congrats to you xxxx


----------



## cutieq

Massive rise for me this but I've read progesterone can raise temps. I just started it on Wednesday.


----------



## babifever

I got a rise this morning. But does anyone know if Metformin causes a rise? What about room temperature?

if I keep rising CD 16 would have been o day (i think). According to FD I o'd on CD 15, I'm assuming based on EWCM log, because it doesn't use BBT until there's been 3 rises over 6.

any comments?

I took metformin yesterday for diabetes. First time this cycle.


----------



## Michellebelle

Ooooh Cutie, that temp rise looks promising!

Sorry, babifever, I'm not sure about Metaformin. I'd keep temping to see if it stays up!


----------



## scarlettw

I woke up hungover feeling with cramps and a headache just slightly. I've been super tired which isn't like me. This is my first month charting. Anyone else make reason of the chart? Thanks so much guys!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-10-31-09-09-06.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie any signs of AF? I'm getting my hopes up!!


----------



## Destinyk

Scarlett 7DPO is really too soon to tell from your chart how long is your cycle normally?


----------



## scarlettw

That's the hard part destiny. It can be 28 days or 45. It just depends really.


----------



## babifever

scarlettw said:


> I woke up hungover feeling with cramps and a headache just slightly. I've been super tired which isn't like me. This is my first month charting. Anyone else make reason of the chart? Thanks so much guys!

your check has the cross lines, any reason to think its not accurate?


----------



## scarlettw

No I think it's accurate. Cross lines means o day right? If so we bd the day before and day after.


----------



## cutieq

No signs of AF but I started prometrium Wednesday and that can delay it. Also, took a digital and an ic, both negative :(


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever she's asking if we can tell if she's pregnant not if Oday is correct

Scarlett if this is a 28 day cycle things so far look good but really it's the temps approaching AF that have to stay up! When do you plan on testing ?


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie it sucks how all these other outside factor have to be taken into account :( I'm still rooting for you!


----------



## baby_rose

Yeyyyy ginger congrats


----------



## x-ginge-x

Positive opk this afternoon again no rise yet, hoping O is today, long cycle it seems!!


----------



## Dreamer320

Ahhhh it's impossible for me to temp lately!! I'm up every hour and a half with my daughter last few nights!!! No signs of second molars, no sickness.. Just won't sleep! 

I know it will pass as it always does but it sure is getting in the way of charting.

Sorry Oasis, goin to the doc is a good idea. Good luck to u!! 

My opks have been negative so who knows. I probably don't ovulate . :wacko:


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer sorry hope she's starts sleeping soundly again! I noticed shes 2 today, happy birthday to your little girl!


----------



## Dreamer320

Thanks me too :coffee:

Sorry she was 2 in July I never updated my ticker :dohh: but thanks regardless for even thinking of her!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Dreamer, I hope they can put my mind at rest, hoping you get a positive opk soon, your little girl looks adorable!! Xx


----------



## scarlettw

Destiny. I don't know. Since my cycles are all over the place I was thinking of testing after I get back in town so I'll be about cd35.


----------



## babifever

Hey all! Nothing much here. I had a slight rise today. Please check me out.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Looks like you ovulated on CD16 as I suspected you would, looking good babi :D


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> Looks like you ovulated on CD16 as I suspected you would, looking good babi :D

lol yeah you said that. Fertility dairy has me o on cd 17 and ff hasn't made a detection yet. I had alot of ewcm on cd 14. Hoping I got a sticky. Feeling a little confident this month....


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer ahhh I never noticed it said that all along shows how oblivious I am lol! But your welcome :) your daughter is precious!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Boo!! No rise yet for me, long cycle by the looks of this month sigh, praying for a rise tomorrow morning, CM changed to creamy today and randomly my ov scope had partial ferns! no opks left but figured bd tonight and were covered!!


----------



## KJ511

I just wanted to know what you ladies think about my chart. Is it triphasic? I have the basic FF, so I'm not going to get the triphasic message from them :(


----------



## KJ511

I just wanted to know what you ladies think about my chart. Is it triphasic? I have the basic FF, so I'm not going to get the triphasic message from them
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module (2).png
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm not sure if it's triphasic (it may be, I just don't have enough experience to know), but it's looking good, KJ511!


----------



## x-ginge-x

your chart looks great, and is possibly triphasic at 10dpo you might get something on a test.

It appears I finally got my rise!!


----------



## Oasis717

KJ511 said:


> I just wanted to know what you ladies think about my chart. Is it triphasic? I have the basic FF, so I'm not going to get the triphasic message from them

In my opinion it is! A chart is triphasic when you have 3 levels of temperatures, lower pre o temps, higher post o temps then a second rise to a higher level post o which you have at 9 and 10 dpo, if you used a high sensituve test now yiu could well get a bfp if theres one there! V exciting xxx


----------



## babifever

Yay Ginge! 


afm. I got a another rise this morning. Now Fertility Diary and Fertility Friend have me ovulating at CD 19 (a day after my bday, lol). Making me DPO 3 today. I'm feeling really confident and we didn't miss any days, although we never miss anydays before I even knew for sure. I also decided if I don't get BFP this round we will break for a little bit. TTC is like a job. I really need to put some major focus into my diet with my having diabetes. Hows everyone?


----------



## Oasis717

I know how you feel babifever my diet needs getting back on track it always takes a back seat to TTC which completely takes over, that's a good rise today, I'm a bit stumped as big drop today (although it was after going to the loo I forgot!) But no sign of AF at all despite the red spotting on CD 9 & 10. Last cycle AF came on CD 12 after red spotting so lord knows when AF is coming, I've got no cramps like usual before AF its really odd! Xx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I still have high hopes for you hoping this was a fluke temp and they'll pop right back up tomorrow!

Diets are terrible try to think of it as a change of lifestyle ladies it may not feel as if your restricting yourself and rather just decreasing the intake of not so good stuff, what's the point of all our hard work if we can't reward ourselves with the things we enjoy! It's simply not living!


----------



## babifever

Destinyk said:


> Oasis I still have high hopes for you hoping this was a fluke temp and they'll pop right back up tomorrow!
> 
> Diets are terrible try to think of it as a change of lifestyle ladies it may not feel as if your restricting yourself and rather just decreasing the intake of not so good stuff, what's the point of all our hard work if we can't reward ourselves with the things we enjoy! It's simply not living!

totally understand the concept of lifestyle change. But with diabetes I need to change my diet, period. I'm not dieting, but I need to change my eating habits.

@oasis I hope you get your rise.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies but I'm sure I'm out! Destiny you're coming up for o soon won't be long my diet starts tomorrow I've got to get back on track! Xxxx


----------



## kmpreston

Hi ladies, it's been half term this week so I've been reading but forgetting to comment...and temp! Ah lazy half term days, the joys of being a teacher!

afm I feel a lot more relaxed this month. Cba temping (but doing it anyways) cba using OPK yet and just bding as much as oh will allow (we hAve been pretty busy)

This month would be the ideal month, can't believe how passive I'm being about it!


----------



## babifever

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks ladies but I'm sure I'm out! Destiny you're coming up for o soon won't be long my diet starts tomorrow I've got to get back on track! Xxxx

my blood sugar's has been off the meters. Tom I start a 45 day no carbs. Then I will slowly bring them back at a minimum. With diabetes I will never be able to splurge on carbs. Gotta start back exercising as well.


----------



## Oasis717

Its so hard babifever isn't it! We walk loads cause we don't drive but I get so stuck in a rut of being fed up with my weight then comfort eating, obviously its much harder for you though as you have to be so careful, I was a super skinny size 6/8 when my 13 year old daughter was 3, this is the longest I've been overweight my whole life! Started after my first loss of 2012. Xx
Km I'm really glad you are so relaxed about everything, I need to try that and stop stressing, go with the flow! Just not Aunt flo lol. Xxx


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> Its so hard babifever isn't it! We walk loads cause we don't drive but I get so stuck in a rut of being fed up with my weight then comfort eating, obviously its much harder for you though as you have to be so careful, I was a super skinny size 6/8 when my 13 year old daughter was 3, this is the longest I've been overweight my whole life! Started after my first loss of 2012. Xx
> Km I'm really glad you are so relaxed about everything, I need to try that and stop stressing, go with the flow! Just not Aunt flo lol. Xxx

I have no idea how this has even happened. I'm sure I'll be stressing again as soon as I'm back at work!


----------



## Oasis717

I hope not! I think relaxing about the whole thing is definitely a good thing, I'm going to try to do the same this month x


----------



## cutieq

Still no AF for me. The progesterone has it delayed and has my temps high. I'm hoping for a big drop tomorrow so I know AF is on her way. I was able to temp this am and it drove me nuts


----------



## baby_rose

Cutie u can stop progesterone and get af i was going to but then i started spotting so i automatically stopped lol 
To all ladies diets def help when ttc simply clean eating helps tremendously 

Afm neg opks here blah


----------



## cutieq

Baby_rose, I stopped 3 days ago! How long does it normally take you to get AF after you stop? This is my first time taking it


----------



## baby_rose

I never got around to stop taking it since i started spotting give it a few days


----------



## cutieq

baby_rose said:


> I never got around to stop taking it since i started spotting give it a few days

:coffee: ok. I will be patient. 

Not sure who mentioned but I'm getting back to diet and fitness tomorrow too. I've gotten out of control


----------



## Oasis717

Me! Same here I've just got ridiculous and eaten so badly lately, stops today! Xxx


----------



## babifever

I have a home gym. No excuses


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever I understand, wishing you luck!

Oasis I know! Very excited Im having faith in SMEP this month and I'm feeling pretty relaxed (that is until post O :haha:)

Km so glad your feeling relaxed stress definitely won't do any of us ladies any good! I'm feeling the same but post O is when it starts to get real hard lol.

Cutie sorry you think AF is coming :/


----------



## babifever

Destinyk said:


> Babifever I understand, wishing you luck!
> 
> Oasis I know! Very excited Im having faith in SMEP this month and I'm feeling pretty relaxed (that is until post O :haha:)
> 
> Km so glad your feeling relaxed stress definitely won't do any of us ladies any good! I'm feeling the same but post O is when it starts to get real hard lol.
> 
> Cutie sorry you think AF is coming :/

destiny what's your stat?


----------



## Destinyk

Ladies please tell me if I am being crazy and selfish. My fiances brothers gf just had her baby yesterday morning and I just can't get myself to feel happy for them. Mainly because they don't seem to care themselves, he was an 'accident' and they're not prepared at all they don't even have a crib they have a tiny bassinet that he's going to grow out in months and they constantly complain about money. He was born at 9:30 am and by 12 he was calling us to go to the gun range...why would you not be with your newborn son?! Fiance asked if I wanted to go visit and I said no, I don't think I could pull it off I think I will break down in tears. When we got the news fiance was like 'we're next!' and all I could say was 'yeah we'll see how long that takes'. I really did not think this was going to affect me so much but it is! I feel like once I get pregnant I won't be 'hating so hard' I guess but who knows how long that'll take. Feeling really bummed and I'm not sure if im being ridiculous :/


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever just waiting to O now! Taking an OPK at 11 but I'm sure it'll be negative last cycle I Od CD21, so I don't think I'll get a positive until atleast CD19 but we'll see!


----------



## Dreamer320

Destinyk said:


> Ladies please tell me if I am being crazy and selfish. My fiances brothers gf just had her baby yesterday morning and I just can't get myself to feel happy for them. Mainly because they don't seem to care themselves, he was an 'accident' and they're not prepared at all they don't even have a crib they have a tiny bassinet that he's going to grow out in months and they constantly complain about money. He was born at 9:30 am and by 12 he was calling us to go to the gun range...why would you not be with your newborn son?! Fiance asked if I wanted to go visit and I said no, I don't think I could pull it off I think I will break down in tears. When we got the news fiance was like 'we're next!' and all I could say was 'yeah we'll see how long that takes'. I really did not think this was going to affect me so much but it is! I feel like once I get pregnant I won't be 'hating so hard' I guess but who knows how long that'll take. Feeling really bummed and I'm not sure if im being ridiculous :/

:hugs:
Destiny- it's perfectly normal the feelings you are expressing. It's sad how they don't seem prepared for the baby considering they had the whole pregnancy to figure things out. I know its hard watching them and knowing deep down "that should of been us, I would do this and that different " but it WILL be your turn :) when it took me almost 2 years to conceive mia I was so jealous of pregnant people.. It literally tore me up inside. it's such a tough journey for some of us. Meanwhile high schoolers seem to pop them out so easily! 

Try not to stress . easier said than done I know. Enjoy all the BDing (lol) and when it's your perfect timing... It'll be meant! And you can show others how a good momma (and dada) is supposed to be ;)


----------



## babifever

Destinyk said:


> Ladies please tell me if I am being crazy and selfish. My fiances brothers gf just had her baby yesterday morning and I just can't get myself to feel happy for them. Mainly because they don't seem to care themselves, he was an 'accident' and they're not prepared at all they don't even have a crib they have a tiny bassinet that he's going to grow out in months and they constantly complain about money. He was born at 9:30 am and by 12 he was calling us to go to the gun range...why would you not be with your newborn son?! Fiance asked if I wanted to go visit and I said no, I don't think I could pull it off I think I will break down in tears. When we got the news fiance was like 'we're next!' and all I could say was 'yeah we'll see how long that takes'. I really did not think this was going to affect me so much but it is! I feel like once I get pregnant I won't be 'hating so hard' I guess but who knows how long that'll take. Feeling really bummed and I'm not sure if im being ridiculous :/

there was a thread yesterday where a girl asked a similar question. Said she was feeling jealous over other people's pregnancy. 

This was my response: I think it's natural to have these feelings arise, it hits home. but you can't let them over take you. Jealously and envy are not good! Know everyone has their time! what's for you is yours. Get rid of those feelings, fast. You wouldn't want someone to be jealous of you. 

Now Destiny, one would hope your feeling are surfacing more from your desires, other than hatred. And more so jealously than envy. Although neither are positive........ My advice is to handle your feelings before you go over there! You also never know what someone is going thru nor why they handle themselves certain ways. What you think is appropriate may not be for others. Not sure what your relationship is what the mom, but your visit may be comforting to her? Regardless try to be happy for new life. Know and believe that your day is coming when its suppose too. IM not disregarding your feelings, because I understand. But at the same time you need to reflect on them, and dismiss them. Its not healthy or just.

ref: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/w...alous-sad-friends-announce-they-pregnant.html


----------



## babifever

Destiny, I also will say that just as much hurt as someone may feel when their lacking in areas/desires that others are not; on the other side of the spectrum, other's too can feel sad when others are not embracing their happiness. Take it from someone who was not supported as imagined during my wedding. It hurts extremely when you are not getting the support you want during a special time in your life. 

no matter how much you try to hide it, one can always tell if your genuine, at least I can.


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck, Destiny. That is tough dealing with that. I've had similar feelings towards friends who "weren't sure if they wanted a baby" but decided to try and got pregnant first try. I feel like I've always wanted to be a mom, why can't it happen for me?

I agree though, trying to be supportive will make you feel better, even though it's so hard! *hugs*

Over here, think I'm getting closer to O. I've realized I get a bit of face splotchiness a few days prior, and I think I see signs of it! I'll look again tonight to see if I'm imagining it or not. :)


----------



## babifever

And Destiny, your NOT being ridiculous by the way, it happens.


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer I really appreciate that and makes me feel a little more normal but I feel guilty for feeling this way :/ hopefully SMEP pulls through for us


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever it's definitely not hatred but Since they're not embracing it to the fullest it makes me jealous because it's as if I feel it is more a special time then them. Every photo theyve sent us of the poor baby so far he is just in a cot somewhere no one is ever holding him or anything . We were with his father for four hours and not once did he gush of his new son or say he missed him whenver he was brought up it was because we asked a question. Just seems like he could careless .. Makes me upset, I'd be over the moon.


----------



## Destinyk

Michelle thank you Im definitely trying to be supportive and as far as I can tell the father has no clue I was upset. All I can do is try to be a good auntie and when my time comes it'll be my time, just hope it's not so far off .


----------



## babifever

Destinyk said:


> Babifever it's definitely not hatred but Since they're not embracing it to the fullest it makes me jealous because it's as if I feel it is more a special time then them. Every photo theyve sent us of the poor baby so far he is just in a cot somewhere no one is ever holding him or anything . We were with his father for four hours and not once did he gush of his new son or say he missed him whenver he was brought up it was because we asked a question. Just seems like he could careless .. Makes me upset, I'd be over the moon.

wow that's sad. Maybe you should stop by to show the baby some attention.


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever your probably right..the thing is they haven't invited us though. Fiance was going to just stop by but why would I just show up you know?


----------



## wantingagirl

Hiya 

What does anyone think of my chart? Weird??


----------



## Oasis717

Destiny that's so sad and so hard for you! I completely understand when you want something so badly and other people seem so blase about what is a precious miracle as we all know and we are all trying so hard to get our miracles!! Xxx


----------



## baby_rose

Ahhh newborns i love em! But yes i feel jealousy also eespecially the oh it just happened while im over here trying- ____- lol perfectly normal 

Neg opks still sorta building lets see what todays looks like! Crazy weekend my car got dentd and scratched:( over night nothing super hugr but def noticeable


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis yeah it sucks I'll get it over it I guess

Baby_rose my car got scratched a little too some idiot doesn't know how to park in my neighborhood and hit my car with their door so we put a note on their car that said 'Thanks for hitting my car with your door, it looks so much better now' lol


----------



## baby_rose

Haha girl i wish i knew whodid it! Fucken los Angeles parking its getting as bad as Melrose swear and plus my street is small so only one car can fit at the time and dumbasses like to play chicken lol.....


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose lucky for me she was still parked next to me when we were leaving for work so it was obvious because she was soooo close to me and her car was white like the mark, OH was fuming because she's driving an old ass discontinued car and we just bought our car last year lol


----------



## baby_rose

Girl it hurts with all cars! Especially when its not ur fault lol bummer id trade.it in if i had better credit but my mom ruined my name! So i gatta wait it out blah


----------



## babifever

Ahh sorry about your car destiny. That sucks.

afm: I'm trying to get myself up to exercise. Booo


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose totally agree but he's pissed he says obviously she doesn't care about her car cause it's older but that doesn't mean go hitting other people's cars luckily it's just a small thing you can barely notice, is yours really that bad?

Babifever I was definitely not a happy camper, but it could be so much worse so it's whatever. It looks like she let her door open to fast and it hit mine. Good luck with the exercising!

Fiance just told me they are having a welcome party tomorrow so we're goingg ughhhh, kill me now :( maybe it won't be as bad as I think :cry:


----------



## baby_rose

I know fucken careless ppl -___- yes its very noticeable but not worth my deductible lol


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose fucking assholes you mean lol. And damn is it just a scratch like one you can get your paint color in one of those pens and fix or it is like major dent and scratch? What color is your car


----------



## baby_rose

Its a dent girl :( and a line scratch after im fucked lol black


----------



## melewen

Hi ladies!

First of all destiny that is totally normal. I've said this before but I feel like people think it's ok to boast about how quickly they conceived. But if I were like ohhh yeah I got into every law school I wanted, people would be like

...OMG what a bitch....

You know?! So annoying. 

Baby_rose that blows!! At least it's not too horrible but anything noticeable I know you like feel it in your heart... My poor car!! Lol. Do not miss LA parking!!

Babi you can do it girl!!! What kind of exercise do you do? I run and do yoga and have been trying to be really good about doing it regularly

AFM think I O'd early and we were NOT prepared!! Think I might have O'd today since I got a +OPK yesterday and really dark one the day before plus had a 12 peak score on the monitor and some ferning on the microscope. Luckily we BD'd yesterday but otherwise nada. BD'd again today. I guess we will just see!


----------



## melewen

Oasis I see AF came today, how ya holding up?


----------



## babifever

Melewen, I do a combination of treadmill, weight lifting and yoga. And I got 30 mins in on the treadmill today :)


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose Ughhh I totally feel for you! My cars black too so the white mark is just like hey I'm here look at me! 

Mel thanks and your so right. This is the same girl who said "you should do it on accident like us!" I so wanted a free bitch slap pass on that one. Hope you BDd enough, are you still not going to continue temping after O? I give you credit for running I hate it, but yoga I love I started doing prenatal yoga two or three months ago, i will never stop you feel amazing after .


----------



## baby_rose

Yes and its white fml 

Hey mel:) la is the worst blah i need to make this a damn one way too many idiots here.....


Also ladies a o rise can come a.day or.two later so just bd away im still waiting for my positive grrr

I ended up using the bathroom before i got to my opk so im saving up a few hours lmao 

I found the trick to it.... igatta bd early or but fuck early 3am early to Get it iout of hubby since he usually. Passes out for bed time


----------



## baby_rose

In better news im pooped but just made dinner :) waiting on today's opk results lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141103_202954.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Oasis717

melewen said:


> Oasis I see AF came today, how ya holding up?

I'm OK hun, thanks for asking, I knew I was out at 9dpo, if I o CD 15 again I'll be 7 dpo on my 43rd birthday! good luck for this cycle and to all you ladies xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning ladies, poofucks about AF oasis!! I got my cross hairs this morning, lets hope this month is my month!! xx :dust: ladies


----------



## babifever

Got a rise today ladies. I'm almost positive I felt some cramping in my slept. And I most definitely felt a sharp pain in the vagina area. It was sharp and quick. Haven't felt this since July. I pray ff has been accurate. I'm also having mixed feeling. Half of me feels super confident this cycle, but the other half feels like it didn't happen and probably won't until I lose some weight....sigh


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose mmmm looks so yummy! Good job :thumbup: I'm taking my OPKs this cycle at 11 am and I think once Im closer to possible Oday I'll test again maybe after work like 5:30ish so I hopefully don't miss the surge. I was confused why my OPK was lighter yesterday over sunday but I forgot I slept in and took it at 11 so it was FMU, either way I got negatives from the Answer brand and $tree on both days so all good here 

Oasis so sorry for witch showing, hope you get a BFP for your birthday!


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge yay for CH, FX for you 

Babifever you definitely cannot say you didn't BD enough so FX!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I test at 2.30pm for ovulation then as it gets darker i was testing at 11 and 2.30 and sometimes one at 8pm so as not to miss my surge!


----------



## babifever

Destinyk said:


> Ginge yay for CH, FX for you
> 
> Babifever you definitely cannot say you didn't BD enough so FX!

I know girl lol


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Destiny a birthday bfp would be awesome! Xx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis what better gift then that?! I've got every body part crossed for ya!

AFM CD12 and we've been real good with SMEP woohoo! OH decided he doesn't want to go to the welcome party and he's going to tell them he's still working, part of me feels like it's my fault because I opened up to him about how I felt but he said he doesnt have to go to a party just because a baby was born and stuff. Idkk feeling kinda guilty but kind of relieved at the same time, if his mom was there and asked me about her "grand child" I'd tackle her


----------



## Dreamer320

I finally got a positive opk ! FF says O will b tomorrow. Hope this works


----------



## Dreamer320

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Destiny a birthday bfp would be awesome! Xx


I am praying u get your wish!!!!!!


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer hope you've been getting some BDing in!


----------



## baby_rose

Ty dest im expecting my + today since i got a dip but well c!! Hubby was to lazy this morning


----------



## Dreamer320

Destiny, cutting it close for sure! Our schedules have been so crazy but tonight and tomorrow is a must 

Just found out my friend is 9 weeks pregnant! Ahhhh


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose hubby better get his act straight! FX

Dreamer definitely get those in ! (No pun intended heh)

I just found out a girl I've been following (in her TTC journal) is pregnant, I'm so happy for her (considering how moody I was the other day) when I told OH he goes "that bitch" lol uh oh I think I rubbed off on him from the other day lol


----------



## babifever

Destinyk said:


> Baby_rose hubby better get his act straight! FX
> 
> Dreamer definitely get those in ! (No pun intended heh)
> 
> I just found out a girl I've been following (in her TTC journal) is pregnant, I'm so happy for her (considering how moody I was the other day) when I told OH he goes "that bitch" lol uh oh I think I rubbed off on him from the other day lol

how long did it take her?


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever it was her first month TTC


----------



## baby_rose

Lmao ^^^ god those are the worst lmao.,, i know hes so lazy now..... he better not turn into those stingy men lol im too young to have intercourse problems!


----------



## x-ginge-x

As much as I get jealous and resent ladies for getting pregnant I know I can get pregnant as I have my little man, I look at it as not my time yet and that my time will come, I was trying when my cousin was and she has just had her baby and its been great having baby cuddles and doing the burping and stuff (my toddler disagrees he stink eyes the baby when I hold him at first) :haha: PMA - positive mental attitude, someone somewhere has a plan for each of us and sometimes we plan things and they just don't work out how we want them to! I scowl more at people getting :bfn: as I know EXACTLY how they feel!! On my thread 2 ladies got their :bfp: the same month we started chatting!


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose LOL I'm genuinely happy for her though! It's just the people I see in person that piss me off :haha: hoping this is a sticky bean for her

We didn't end up going to the party OH made up a lie but said we'll be there tomorrow, maybe it won't be as bad since there won't be a crap load of swooning people. Plus I get to avoid his mom if she showed up because like I said if she asked me one more time where her grandchild was I'd punch her out .


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose Im going to PM you something right now


----------



## babifever

I have to admit it is a certain deep desire and genuine effort when you are TTC, and apart of a community board. It will happen for you destiny!!! For us all.

dont know what I would do without this board. I have no one else to talk about this stuff with. But dh and hes dh! Lol


----------



## baby_rose

Babi i know i comment on other threads but this one is my #1


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck Destiny! Hope tomorrow goes ok.

Over here, today I told DH that I want to BD everyday until I know I've Oed. He seemed mostly on board, but asked if he could have a vacation day too. I told him maybe.. Haha. I don't want to miss any chances this cycle!


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever it truly is, you invest everything into it including your heart so when it doesn't happen your left crushed. Don't know what I'd do without this board too, I post on others but they're not extremely active and everyone doesn't socialize with everyone .


----------



## Destinyk

Michelle thank you, hoping so too!

Hahaha hubby wants a free pass lol tell him he gets vacation after O day :thumbup:


----------



## babifever

Charts keeps going up then down since the 3 day rise



question, how many BFP had this thread had so far?


----------



## babifever

I'm reading that you cant tell for sure that you're pregnant from the chart alone unless your temps stays above the coverline for 18 days past ovulation.

I'm at 6 above coverline so far.


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever this is correct! And as far as I know we've had no BFPs were are definitely overdue!! My theory is everyone is going to get a BFP in the same month :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Destinyk said:


> Michelle thank you, hoping so too!
> 
> Hahaha hubby wants a free pass lol tell him he gets vacation after O day :thumbup:

Lol, I love it! I like that strategy haha!


----------



## Destinyk

Michelle it sounds like a plan to me! :) Im gonna have to start turning down OHs advances as I don't want him to be tired out when it counts most!


----------



## cutieq

Babi, that's definitely correct. I'm on board with the group BFP plan! I'm going for a bd marathon. I will take it if I have to lol


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie haha let's make it happen ladies! My marathon is coming up soon we better rest up heh!


----------



## baby_rose

Hey girls soo ive been debating since im barely getting signs of ovulation now that i look at todays rise its around the 96.70's like my jump did last month but i bever got a + wth ive had plenty of creamy cm but i havent noticed wet hmnnnnnn this month is full of questions! !!


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose hmm well the temps don't lie! So far I don't get any fertile CM so I'll be stalking your chart hopefully we get more rises and OPK was just lame and didn't pick up the surge. I forget do you test once or twice a day? I know you test at like 6 right? Your BDing is looking good, I'd say squeeze one more in today for good luck just in case? :)


----------



## baby_rose

Girl u still got time im over here cd 17 and shit lmao i never get ew lol only creamy and wet if i notice it lol.... yea opks failed me im only testing once arounf 530 when i ge. Home but twice i peed bbefore and i had to test at 8 lol i have no more opks idk if i should even get more today and keep testing


----------



## Destinyk

Baby_rose I know I should O by next Tuesday or on the dot. I say screw the test get hubby some red bull and BD marathon!! Looking at your chart your temp might drop tomorrow and that be Oday or its today!


----------



## Dreamer320

just checking in! I totally hope ur right Destiny about us all getting BFPS the same month! How amazing would that be! 

Today was my official O day. Hopefully we caught the egg!

I hope everyone is doing well !


----------



## Dreamer320

I have to add that my skin is HORRIBLE since I'm not on birth control :(any tips or good products I can use?? I so want a facial.


----------



## cutieq

AF is officially gone. Now I wait to o. I love this part of the cycle! I normal o around cd16 or 19 so I've got a wait ahead of me.

Dreamer, I'm so basic when it comes to products. I'm no help in that arena. Welcome to your TWW!


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer it definitely would be! Hope you caught a sticky one! As far as products for the face, my face tends to be a little oily. I can't really put a lot of moisturizer on my face because by the end of the day my eye makeup will slowly smudge BUT I did start using a rose hips and clay facial bar I got on beautysage and by God my skin has transformed, never will I use another product. Really any of their clay bars will work wonders because it literally pulls the dirt from your pores, I highly recommend it!

Cutie I can relate to that long wait!

AFM got a bit of a shocking OPK result this morning, does this look positive to anyone else? It was with FMU but so was the first OPK I took this cycle and it was negative. I've been testing at 11 am but that first day was a weekend so we slept in until 11 so it was with FMU. I'm going to test again at 11 or a little later not exactly sure? What do you ladies think, should I mark this positive on FF or wait until I test again and mark that result? When should I test again at 11 like usual? So many questions in my head! :haha: Most of my OPKs last cycle were FMU and they seemed to work fine.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## melewen

Dest those look aaaaalmost positive but not quite maybe, but looks like it will happen at any second! It might just be the lighting though!

Dreamer you should try acupuncture! Good for fertility too :) I freaking love it and am going to use it for my skin after the fertility plan. I have some Prince Harry-esque redness in my cheeks (lol!) and never thought there was anything that could be done but I've seen some incredible before and afters with acupuncture. Sooo relaxing too. But most of all try to use a natural moisturizer and moisturize plenty!! Do you guys have a Lush where you are?

AFM early O is confirmed! Not sure I mentioned but I looked back at a period tracker app I've been using forever and I had three 26-day cycles starting November of last year too! How weird right? Hoping I'll have a longer LP this time but overall my hormones seem to be way more balanced. Considering the acupuncture and the naaaasty TCM tea I drink I would hope it's helping!! I always look at my acupuncture doc with a raised eyebrow like "....you gonna knock me up or what?"


----------



## Dreamer320

Thanks cutie

Thanks Destiny! I'm so gonna try that!!!

Ok so FF no longer says I ovulated .. But I'm going by my positive opk and ewcm.

If I don't catch an egg this cycle I am prepared but I sure hope I actually ovulated . Guess time will tell


----------



## babifever

Dreamer, sounds good girl! Let the 2ww begin

destiny, opk looks almost positive 

afm: 1 point rise this morning. A little concerned about my temperatures. The climate has changed since I've been temping. It has went from warm to cold, so we have turned the heater on.


----------



## Destinyk

Mel yeah when I look at the pic it definitely looks almost positive but in person I could've sworn it was positive, guess we'll see what the 11 am test looks like! I couldn't do acupuncture it creeps me out with the needles poking out of me lol!

Dreamer definitely do so, I bet you'll love it and see and feel a difference! Maybe FF is waiting on another rise or two before giving you CH?

Babifever I don't think it should make to much of a difference as long the heater is up so you can feel content rather than cold and your not actually hot.


----------



## TKLong13

Can someone take a look at my chart and tell me what they think about ovulation? This is my first cycle after having the Mirena removed , but I had a normal cycle.


----------



## Destinyk

TK based on CP, CM and your rises id say possible O day was CD 15 but why is today's temp open dot?


----------



## TKLong13

Destinyk said:


> TK based on CP, CM and your rises id say possible O day was CD 15 but why is today's temp open dot?

I am thinking it is because I took it at 7 instead of 6 , but that is because my alarm for work was late :wacko:


----------



## Destinyk

TK hmmmmm id say consider yourself potentially fertile just in case until you get a few more rises!


----------



## Destinyk

So I was telling OH about our potential positive OPK and that if I get a definitie positive Im going to jump him :haha: his reply? "Lol we did it twice yesterday my **** (let's call them jewels) have to reload" can I officiallly kill him? I told him "what?! That was your decision you'll have 24 hours!"


----------



## baby_rose

Girl its like pulling teeth im honestly ready to quit it all..... like its not gonna be just when u want too like today i have watery cm and yea hes like later -______- fucken bafoon im pissed sorry hadto vent but yes im just about ready to stop ttc


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose LOL you seriously made me laugh with the bafpoon part he said he was "kidding" and "I know he's ready" lol yeah yeah talk the talk babyboy but you better walk the walk. He just called me and says "go pee on your stick" :haha: you need to start depriving your hubby that way when fertile window comes around he's the one humping YOUR leg hahah


----------



## Destinyk

Btw why is there no line to today's temp?!


----------



## Jim_bear

Hi ladies!!

I love charting so I'm going to join in!!
i charted before (nearly 2 years ago) and got pg with my ds on the 2nd cycle. I have a short leutal phase but have tried and lengthend it with vitB6 which seemed to work with ds!
However, it's soooooo hard charting when you have a little toddler who wakes when he's teething or an hour before you generally wake up, therefore my temps are all over the place! I usually O on cd 17 but I was away at a halloween party and didn't do an opk! ARGH!!! Major error! I haven't had cross hairs this month but my temps are higher so hoping I od! Not expecting a BFP this month. I don't have 'that feeling'! Will keep chatting tho! I love it, even with my wacky temps due to ds!! Lol!!


----------



## Destinyk

Jim hey there, welcome!
I can totally understand with the inconsistent waking times, is there a time he usually wakes up around? Maybe try temping at an earlier time and go back to sleep after? Good luck!!


----------



## baby_rose

Welcome jbear :) ull read a lot of craziness here lol 


Dest god girl its like hes been depriving me swear today i just walked out and left for work im sure ill get his txt shortly bur god really lazyass!!!!!! 


And i disgarded the temp i woke up too many times today so idk how accurate it is lol Still no + opk


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose he totally deserves the cold shoulder! And good he should text you, by the time you get home he should be kissing your feet and maybe something else :haha: but seriously he needs to step us his game! These things don't just happen. That's what I figured about the temp guess we'll have to see what tomorrow's temp holds! I'm going to be taking my OPK soon I'm anxious to see what it'll say.


----------



## cutieq

Hate the wait for O! Temps are no fun to watch in this phase :coffee:


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie I agree my TTC journal is hearing crickets right about now. OH asked me about my temp today I showed him my chart as usual and he says "so what does that mean?" And I'm like "shit it means shit" lol


----------



## baby_rose

I call it dead time cutie lmao....


And dest guess what i just got his "i love you too have a good day at work txt " my response was 
"-_____-" lmaooooo ahhhhhhhhhh im gonna choke him lmaooooooo he thinks he has super sperm and.it can live for days and im like ughhh nooo fool u don't id be knocked up by now lmaoooo 


And fx u get at +!


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose lmao he totally needed that face, the only wake to solve this is makeup :sex: HA

Okay ladies I am losing my mind!
I swear New choice looks positive to me but the Answer brand is soooooo negatve, have a look?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cutieq

OMG that difference is crazy!!


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie I know! Should I go with the positive and BD for three days like SMEP says?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ovulation tests have different sensitivities just like pregnancy tests, so maybe the answer is less sensitive than the dollar one :)


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge this is true, so should I go ahead and go with the positive and mark it on FF?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I certainly would :)


----------



## babifever

Men I tell ya, lolz


----------



## TKLong13

Destinyk said:


> TK hmmmmm id say consider yourself potentially fertile just in case until you get a few more rises!

Destiny is what do you think if I am now having white chunky CM?


----------



## baby_rose

Dest that's how my newchoice look eveyday lol but i know my positive is way darker so i wait it off have u had a positive on newchoice before?


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge think that's what I'm going with!

Babyrose I have, its the brand I used last cycle. I've had much lighter OPKs this cycle with the same brand. I'm going to consider it positive and keep testing and see if it gets darker. It's definitely darker than this morning though .


----------



## baby_rose

You're building yey!


----------



## x-ginge-x

With ff it doesn't have to be absolute you can go back and change if need be :)


----------



## Destinyk

To hell with it I stuck it in as a positive lol!
I've got a weird feeling going on down there not super crampy but like full feeling idk feels odd lol, do have some cramping going though. Maybe I'm thinking into it too much lol


----------



## Destinyk

Found my +OPK from Oday last cycle
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## baby_rose

Yea thats more like it i wonder what mine will look like in a few hours, u know . You're busy when you get out early for a physical and meanwhile you're doing laundry and house needs lmao when all i wanna do is sleep


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose yeah I'm hoping my test tomorrow is looking more like that and Im just Oing a little earlier. And I totally get it your always like "I'm so pooped im going to sleep as soon as I get home" and yet it never happens lol


----------



## melewen

Dollar tree are so sensitive! Target too. After I o'd this cycle I got two more +OPK on target brand and Wondfos were neg. I'd go with a positive for today! If you get a + from the other brand tomorrow or something you might just BD 3 days from then too. That's not strict to the plan but who knows!


----------



## melewen

Btw you guys omg geeking out over here. The ff app is new! New design at least. Finally... Their design was so outdated. The overworked designer in me is like way too excited..


----------



## cutieq

Updating it now!


----------



## baby_rose

Fucken finally and on a full moon hopefully i catch my egg! They say fullmoons make babygirls lol sorry for my yellow ass urine lmao tmi hubby better put out as soon as he gets home!!
 



Attached Files:







CAM00864-1.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cutieq

Whoooo time for bd!


----------



## babifever

I'm started to fill confident y'all. I had nerves to review some doctors and hospitals today. Has anyone started thinking this far ahead?


----------



## baby_rose

Ty cutie and babi yes great chart....


As far as hospital picking. Just trying to get a bean in there lol i was born in a house soooooo yeaaaa lmao


----------



## babifever

baby_rose said:


> Ty cutie and babi yes great chart....
> 
> 
> As far as hospital picking. Just trying to get a bean in there lol i was born in a house soooooo yeaaaa lmao

lol yeah I feel yeah. I would love to have a home birth but dh is not with it and I'm considered high risk because of the diabetes :(


----------



## cutieq

I haven't looked that far.


----------



## babifever

I probably overstepped my boundaries today. But I'm just so ready for this to happen. And I'm naturally a planner :/


----------



## melewen

I have sort of hippie tendencies so I'd love a midwife and home birth experience BUT I've been going to my OB for ten years now. She's pretty open to the new age stuff so I'm just gonna stick with her since I adore her! And the hospital is super close to us. So that's been technically planned for a while :) not gonna lie, I have already planned the nursery! I find it's like the law of attraction, like a certainty of the baby coming


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> I find it's like the law of attraction, like a certainty of the baby coming

I agree, speaking it into existence:)


----------



## babifever

IM getting the desire to test tomorrow at 8 DPO. I never can wait. If my temp rises in the morning im testing..... I'm pathetic y'all. Lolz.


----------



## baby_rose

Sooo hubby is lagging it we have company and all i can think about is getting swimmers ahhhh!!!!


----------



## babifever

babifever said:


> IM getting the desire to test tomorrow at 8 DPO. I never can wait. If my temp rises in the morning im testing..... I'm pathetic y'all. Lolz.

temp rise but negative test at 8 DPO y'all


----------



## Destinyk

Mel that's what in going with taking OPK in 20 so we'll see! Loving the uodate over here too :happydance:

Babyrose woohooo BD time!!! Hope hubby was ready!

Babifever I've looked into finding an all female staff birthing center but other than that not so much!


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever 8 DPO is still super early!!


----------



## Destinyk

AFM just took my tests here they are, yes I took 3 different brands don't judge me :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## x-ginge-x

6DPO today, too early to test but i did anyway and had chucked my wee already so holding on for now, need dark dark dark though!! got 50 tests to use!!


----------



## babifever

Destinyk said:


> Babifever 8 DPO is still super early!!

yeah I know but couldn't resist and when I get a bfn I regret it


----------



## Michellebelle

Babifever, it is still so early! That temp rise is a great sign, hope it keeps going up! 

Ginge, I know what you mean! Having a lot of tests (cheapies, of course) makes me not feel guilty about testing early and a lot.

Destiny, I'm not familiar with opks, but hope it means you're getting close to O!

For those of you guys talking about home birth, I would love to do that! My sister had one and loved it. However, unfortunately my insurance clearly states that home births are not covered. Boo. I'll have to check about birthing centers. Hoping to have options!


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever we can all relate, we have plenty of time to analyze your tests! :)

Michelle I really hope I'm just Oing earlier than last cycle and it's not just my body acting up. Last cycle I had tons of +OPKS before I finally Od but this CD last cycle I had tons of + and I've had - this cycle so Im a little more comfortable . As far as the home births I feel like it would be beautiful but if in an emergency i need extreme medical attention I wouldn't want it to be too far off! I'm lookin into birthing centers, I would love for my delivery to be as natural as possible. My mom had my brother and I with only gas and air and I'm pretty sure my pain tolerance is higher than hers lol!


----------



## cutieq

still early Babifever!

I guess thinking back on it, I did stop going to a doctor because she kinda sucked but also because I hate the hospital where she delivers and didn't want to bother with switching when the time comes.


----------



## Destinyk

Just so you guys can see what I was working with this is my chart from last cycle, look at all those +OPKs :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## baby_rose

Which brand r u going to go off of dest? 


Okay so we did bd till 10! Opk was at 3pm again super wet all day 

Yuck but i fell asleep with swimmers lol tmi but i usually just place my undies like a pad in between and just pass out lmaoo


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose I guess the $tree, the strip looks like it's aaalmost positive to though right? Maybe it'll be Positive when I test around 12? Guess we'll see no temp drop as of yet.
And lmaoo I fell asleep with swimmers last night too but I guess that's a good thing!


----------



## baby_rose

True dest hope u get ir positive and although they say it doesnt matter laying there idk mentally it helps lmao


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose thank you me too! And I agree lol my mentality is like how can I possible get prego of they're all leaking out?! Lol I was considering using the soft cups but idkk lol


----------



## babifever

A friend on another thread just got a bfp on 8 DPO. Happy for here but makes me regret testing early even more. Emotions!


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever everyone's body is different your hormones could be slower at rising, there is still time!

AFM just took these $tree test line is def darker but the other one now looks the same right? So they bth look positive to me. Everyone else's opinion please?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babifever

Destinyk said:


> Mel that's what in going with taking OPK in 20 so we'll see! Loving the uodate over here too :happydance:
> 
> Babyrose woohooo BD time!!! Hope hubby was ready!
> 
> Babifever I've looked into finding an all female staff birthing center but other than that not so much!

destiny I want a female doctor too!


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever I want and NEED a female doctor OH said he will hold a gun to his head if he sees any funny business :haha:


----------



## x-ginge-x

They moved us! Looks good to me destiny! They look the same to me?


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge I didn't even notice!! I am SO oblivious to the world!! But woohooo that makes me feels better and less crazy, thank you! I might even test again later to see if it's darker..I'm a POAS addict I know but I want to know for sure!


----------



## Dreamer320

We got bumped!!! :blush:

Lol 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Dreamer320

x-ginge-x said:


> They moved us! Looks good to me destiny! They look the same to me?

Ur chart looks great. STALKING!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thankyou hun :) kind of excited this cycle really hoping for :bfp: this cycle


----------



## cutieq

looks positive to me destiny


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie thank you for your input! BD marathon has officially begun, also I've been meaning to tell you I loved the last bit of your siggy! I think we all can agree we want buns in the oven screw the turkey! :haha:


----------



## cutieq

:rofl: hoping we all have holiday BFPs to celebrate. I will starting my BD practice soon. Have a ways to go before O, but hoping I can O a little earlier this cycle.


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie I'm hoping so as well! If these positives are real Im def Oing early, it's just with last cycle it's so hard to know which positives to believe!


----------



## babifever

Destinyk said:


> Babifever I want and NEED a female doctor OH said he will hold a gun to his head if he sees any funny business :haha:

lol trust me there's nothing sexy or attractive about a baby coming out, lol doc wont try nothing lol. 

I had my son (10 years ago) with a male doctor. He was very sweet, but I believe a women doctor will be more nurturing. I'm so excited to experience this again with a husband (my husband to be exact). I was 19 at the time and not really aware or interested as much as I am now.


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever that I'm sure is a given lol. OH doesn't want a male anywhere near my lady bits regardless, not sure how comfortable id feel either.


----------



## babifever

Destinyk said:


> Babifever that I'm sure is a given lol. OH doesn't want a male anywhere near my lady bits regardless, not sure how comfortable id feel either.

lol I get it


----------



## x-ginge-x

I am not bothered if i get a male doctor/male midwife at all, they know what to expect and most have been doing it a while, now offer me a student and noooo way, some of the female docs with my son were rude and insesntive so I am not so sure one the 'nurturing' part!


----------



## kmpreston

Why were we moved?! Not gonna help other new charters!! They won't think to look here


----------



## babifever

kmpreston said:


> Why were we moved?! Not gonna help other new charters!! They won't think to look here

it makes sense, it is more so a chart support group.....when did this happen? 

they will have to search groups.... Or search charts and we'll pop up


----------



## baby_rose

Where were we moved to why didnt i notice! ?


----------



## babifever

baby_rose said:


> Where were we moved to why didnt i notice! ?

it just happened, I noticed other threads were moved too.


----------



## Destinyk

Km I agree they won't think to look here :/ 

Babyrose we were moved from TTC to TTC groups and discussion


----------



## baby_rose

Lol ahhhh well we stick together ladies lol till we get bfps 
And i knew something was up still watery cm a little cloudy but super +! Opk




Omg look how dark the 2nd pic is i better be releasing 10 eggs lmao
 



Attached Files:







CAM00882.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 3









CAM00884-1.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baby_rose

So my hat goes off to all you ladies, bf made it clear that he doesn't want the whole planning bd thing, im sorta hurt but whatever he swears we will b blessed when the time is right haaaaaa yea right any ways girls i will be stepping aside im quitting ttc and just gonna do myself now and get back to exercising like i was maybe this isnt the person i should be having kids with..... im not up for guessing if this month is the month or not.... so ill be getting back on birth control iwish all of u the best and i hope to come back and read some bfp stories!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oh no baby rose that sucks :( hope he changes his mind and your back here soon x don't go on birth control just let it be maybe even for a few months! X


----------



## Oasis717

Hey ladies I hope you're all OK? CD 6 and feeling like o is ages away, I've started on 50mg b6 two days ago as I've found its so important for fertility and low progesterone, spotting etc, hoping it helps, my temps are up last two days oddly! Xx


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose I am so sad reading this I agree with ginge, NTNP could be the trick for you because you won't be stressing about this test and that temp. Really hope you'll stick around :(

Oasis doing okay over here hope this works for you!

AFM had a small drop today not enough for me to really think it was O but when I put in some dummy temps for the next three days FF gives me CH for today! SO hopefully my temps do just that OR it'll eff around with me some more. Looks like it's following a slight pattern from last cycle starting CD13 so I guess we'll find out! Hope today is O day def getting another BD in today just in case!


----------



## Destinyk

Woohoo dark lines! The test lines showed up more than the control line even when the test was just starting!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cutieq

Getting there destiny!!

Oasis I'm cd6 as well and have forever until I O.

Babyrose, take some time. I've had to do it too. You don't want to be stressed. I could stand to focus on my fitness too. We will be here when you return!


----------



## Oasis717

I know cutie this wait to o is the worst bit for me! Xxx


----------



## cutieq

Oasis717 said:


> I know cutie this wait to o is the worst bit for me! Xxx

What cd do you normally O? 16-20 for me. Sooooo long!


----------



## Oasis717

Its been CD 15/16 for quite a few cycles now but still such a long wait! Xxx


----------



## babifever

Babyrose, ntnp is not so bad, although I know how much you want it now. There are plenty of people who use this method and are successful. If you guys get along other wise I would try meeting each other in the middle. Sometimes TTC is stressful. Again im sorry, but I do believe it will happen for you luv. Stay strong.

afm, after this cycle im moving back to my "trying but not planning". I simply dont have time for TTC, for me it takes up alot of my time. And the disappointment month after month..... I rather just get back to normal. 

also. I took temperature at regular time but my bbt went out as soon as it beeped. And it wouldn't come on. So I just woke back up, used the restroom and took it again, as the bbt decided to turn on. So I imagine my bbt isn't accurate. Although still high.


----------



## melewen

Baby_rose I'm so sorry to hear that. But like the other ladies have said just give it some time. A lot of men say one thing and realized they wanted the original thing all along.. Just takes them a while to figure out. Even DH was literally just telling me over the last few months he's been "so focused on having a baby" but I'm like so why did you say you were *so tired* the day before I told him we were scheduled to start but I had EW? Urgh... Nonetheless he WASNT like this a few months ago. He was like there's no romance, we shouldn't plan it, you shouldn't take tests! So it might just take him a while. As someone else said if you guys are solid otherwise then it's probably worth just dangling it a bit. NTNP might help you chill and focus on other things and as well all know, according to the public's unsolicited advice, that's the *key* to getting pg am I right?


----------



## Michellebelle

Babyrose, good luck! I agree, take some time and think it over. Make the decision that's best for you guys. Some guys start to feel like the romance is taken out of TTC this way, even though they really do want a baby. Good luck and hugs!

As for me over here, feeling bummed cause I'm worried I missed O. I didn't think I would O until Tuesday or Wednesday, but I had a bit of a temp rise today and creamy cm yesterday and today. Husband and I didn't get to BD the last 3 days unfortunately, and bummed I ruined any chances this month. I still have hope maybe my body is just gearing up to O. Will be very interested to see tomorrow's temp. If it's down, I'm not gonna miss any more BD days! Fingers crossed.


----------



## melewen

Michellebelle said:


> Babyrose, good luck! I agree, take some time and think it over. Make the decision that's best for you guys. Some guys start to feel like the romance is taken out of TTC this way, even though they really do want a baby. Good luck and hugs!
> 
> As for me over here, feeling bummed cause I'm worried I missed O. I didn't think I would O until Tuesday or Wednesday, but I had a bit of a temp rise today and creamy cm yesterday and today. Husband and I didn't get to BD the last 3 days unfortunately, and bummed I ruined any chances this month. I still have hope maybe my body is just gearing up to O. Will be very interested to see tomorrow's temp. If it's down, I'm not gonna miss any more BD days! Fingers crossed.

FX you haven't O'd yet! Do you use any tests at all? I O'd super early myself! Well, only 3 days early but for a girl who always usually O's on cd18 that was a huge jump!


----------



## Destinyk

Michelle hope O hasn't passed and is on the way! BD just in case!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks melewen and Destiny! I hope that's the case. I don't use opks.. I may have to next cycle! Gonna bd tonight and everyday until I def know O has happened! DH better be on board! ;)


----------



## baby_rose

Ty all girls all your words deeply helped..... he ended up putting out lol but yea still doesnt change my mind...., funny thing is i had never ever gotten a dark opk like yesterday's and today i actually have ew which now i know what real egg white looks like its beyond stretchy! Wow i mean glob lol maybe my body finally od for once who knows guess soy did make a difference for me lol well see ladies..... i told him, let me know if u dont want a bby no more and he said no i want one i would never give up on that we just. Dont need the extra stuff


----------



## babifever

baby_rose said:


> Ty all girls all your words deeply helped..... he ended up putting out lol but yea still doesnt change my mind...., funny thing is i had never ever gotten a dark opk like yesterday's and today i actually have ew which now i know what real egg white looks like its beyond stretchy! Wow i mean glob lol maybe my body finally od for once who knows guess soy did make a difference for me lol well see ladies..... i told him, let me know if u dont want a bby no more and he said no i want one i would never give up on that we just. Dont need the extra stuff

I'm glad you are feeling better girly and FX for a sticky :)


----------



## melewen

Baby_rose I can see where he's coming from, think of all the people you know who prob got pregnant accidentally.. And made that very public! He might just be having some sort of manliness crisis, like if he were seriously virile then you wouldn't *need* all the "extra stuff". Unfortunately we all know that isn't the case! Maybe there is something you can do during BD'ing and just regular life to make him feel really manly and desired... Lol I won't offer any specific suggestions there but...


----------



## Destinyk

Michelle sounds like a plan! Hope you don't need the OPKs next cycle!

Babyrose it's good to hear he hasn't changed his mind, maybe he's feeling the pressure of TTC just as much as you are! Hope you caught your eggy!!

AFM was super POd this morning because my alarm did not go off for temping! I woke up naturally at 6:40 and checked the time and was like OMG I normally temp at 6:05.. I got 97.77 which means I could've Od yesterday as I suspected if I get more rises tomorrow and the next day, but I hate that open dot!! I tried the temp adjuster and got 97.64 so a rise would've taken place regardless. Should I put the adjusted temp or just leave the stupid open dot? :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Destiny, I would include the adjusted. I had a horrible sleep on the couch until about 6 am and a few glasses of wine with my friends. My temp was incredibly high so I'm discarding that one today.


----------



## Oasis717

Well I started taking b6 50mg 3 days ago and my temps are mad! Xx


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie thanks I plugged that temp in!

I'm convinced I didn't O yet though, last cycle I had a tremendous drop nothing like the measley one I got yesterday. Its gonna try and sneak up on me like last cycle I know it but I'll be ready and BDing, take that O :finger: ! Ok I'm officially delusional..


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis bloody hell those are post O temps for you! You'll be cooking up by the time O comes around :haha: they definitely seem to be working though!


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay! My temp dropped (a lot) this morning so I know I haven't Oed yet. Hubby and I BDed last night, so feeling good about this month again. Hope we can keep it up until I know O has happened.


----------



## babifever

Hey ladies, got a dip this morning. But my overall temps are all hanging around the same place. No leads other than creamy cm and acute sense of smell.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hello all, nothing really to report, temps still up and I have come to the conclusion these tests are poo, especially looking at a post yesterday on countdowntopregnancy.com the ones i have are rubbish! So may need more IC's :hehe:


----------



## Michellebelle

Babifever, it's great that your chart overall is staying high. Fingers crossed for you!

Ginge, what kind of ICs are you using?


----------



## x-ginge-x

These ones :haha: they are from ebay!! 

These are from about an hour ago... 8dpo


----------



## Oasis717

Destinyk said:


> Oasis bloody hell those are post O temps for you! You'll be cooking up by the time O comes around :haha: they definitely seem to be working though!

I hope they go down a bit though these are my post o temps not pre o! Hope you o soon Destiny xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sigh, huge temp drop this morning and :bfn: getting some cramping too the drop is either an implantation dip - pretty late at 9dpo and if not then its AF coming which means my LP is shorter need B6 methinks for next cycle!!


----------



## Destinyk

Huge spike today, put in dummy temps and I got CH for yesterday W T F the only day we didn't BD before ughh!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Looks good to me destiny, and I think the days you BD look good to me too, I'm praying I get a temp jump again tomorrow. I want to go to bed already :wacko:


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge thank you, we did BD more in the few days leading up to O (O-4, -3, -2) this cycle but I would've been so much happier with O-1 in there too! Oh well the load on O day was bigger this way :haha: hopes aren't very high for this cycle. Hope you get a rise with a nice BFP!


----------



## cutieq

Ginge, I hope that's not AF for you.

Destiny, your bd looks good. Possible to get one in today? I think you've got plenty though!

Afm, I'm puzzled, I got a solid smiley being silly on an OPK. Way too early for me to be gearing up for o.


----------



## babifever

Temp went down some today.


----------



## cutieq

Still high though Babi!


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie thank you! Definitely gonna get one in tonight but that won't be until after 5 at the very earliest! So it might be too late :/ I Od early this month too!


----------



## Dreamer320

:coffee: TWW. Sorry if I'm being negative but I don't feel good about this cycle lol

Hope all is well with everyone!! I'm stalking


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer welcome to the club Im not so certain about this cycle either lol but we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Destinyk

Don't know if this is the tail end of my surge but this was from this morning, not even FMU because I wee'd at 3:30 am last night. Test line was showing before control again
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## x-ginge-x

Wow, positive much, you must have a long surge! I am praying its a dip, but is 9dpo too late for an implantation dip?


----------



## Dreamer320

Wow that's dark still!


----------



## Dreamer320

x-ginge-x said:


> Wow, positive much, you must have a long surge! I am praying its a dip, but is 9dpo too late for an implantation dip?

Definitely not too late for implantation dip!


----------



## cutieq

Considering my body being weird, I'm not that hopeful either


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge I know it's so annoying grrr lol. I want to keep testing until I get an obvious negative. I agree with dreamer definitely not too late for implantation 

Dreamer Im always up to my eye balls in OPKs it's aggravating because you can never tell which is the real deal. Wish they were clear cookie cutter obvious for me :/ lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

Dreamer320 said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Wow, positive much, you must have a long surge! I am praying its a dip, but is 9dpo too late for an implantation dip?
> 
> Definitely not too late for implantation dip!Click to expand...

:thumbup: thanks for giving me a little hope x


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie maybe they should've moved us to 'Pessimistic TTC Group and Discussions' :haha:


----------



## cutieq

Haha I was hopeful until this early o happened. Trying to shift my spirits though!


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie you definitely did well with BD though, better than some people ughhh :dohh:


----------



## cutieq

We will see. Might be my body gearing up for o but it actually may not happen


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie your talking to a girly who knows plenty of that situation! Hope O comes when it's best for you!


----------



## Destinyk

You guys I am BAD
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Oasis717

Wow Destiny that's an awesome rise and yay for o earlier!!!! Xxx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis thank you! I agree I didn't want to wait for O any longer aside from the whole lack of BDing the day before Im cool with it lol. 

I have to share because I'm super excited ladies, OH just filled out our pre application for our marriage license and sent me the confirmation so we can print it and take it to the courthouse :)


----------



## cutieq

Aw congrats!


----------



## x-ginge-x

OOhh we got married in july just gone :) exciting times :D


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie thank youu! :cloud9:

Ginge congrats! It definitely is exciting :)


----------



## Oasis717

Destiny that's so exciting! Congratulations my wedding day was def the happiest day of my life xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, been snooping in the sticky chart thread at the top to see someone is claiming the chart with my son as theirs! Not sure how that's happened but its for sure mine!! As soon as I saw it I knew it was mine. Hmmm!


----------



## babifever

If I'm not preggo this time, I'm calling it quits for awhile. Probably come back march/april.


----------



## Oasis717

Ginge where did you see your chart? Xxxx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis thank you :) and Im sure it was! 

Ginge that is very odd on several different levels LOL

Babifever sorry to hear that, NTNP?


----------



## babifever

Destinyk said:


> Oasis thank you :) and Im sure it was!
> 
> Ginge that is very odd on several different levels LOL
> 
> Babifever sorry to hear that, NTNP?

yeah ntnp. Need to focus on my health. I put in alot of time TTC, just need a break.


----------



## kmpreston

Well this is the first chart where I've had several days of steady temps and very little shifting. Not impressed that I still seem to be a late O'er tho :(

I have a smear and colposcopy booked in the 9th of dec which I have just realised will fall on next cycles CD16 (ish). That couldn't be worse timing as you can't BD for 7 days after and I won't have ovulated :(

Also don't even know if I can have that all done if pregnant. But if I don't get a BfP this month I'm pretty much out til new year :(


----------



## Destinyk

Km is there a way to reschedule for a later date sometime after O just in case? So you can BD if needed if this isnt your month (whiche we're all hoping it is) and then get the tests? But as you said not sure if you can have those while preggy and it would be to early to know then..decision decisions


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Km is there a way to reschedule for a later date sometime after O just in case? So you can BD if needed if this isnt your month (whiche we're all hoping it is) and then get the tests? But as you said not sure if you can have those while preggy and it would be to early to know then..decision decisions

No :( tried today. No earlier appointments and any later and it will either be AF time, Or I'll be pregnant and not know it. Or it will be after Xmas and I'm even more likely to be pregnant that I am in December :/ stupid cervix


----------



## x-ginge-x

Its on page 15 of the sticky thread at the top, its the feb 17 2012 cycle, click on it and have my homepage open aswell www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2888cb


----------



## x-ginge-x

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ful-pregnancy-charts-compare-your-own-15.html first post....


----------



## Destinyk

Km bloody hell there is always something I tell you. Well FX you won't even need that cycle because you'll be preggy by then, get to BDing now everyday until O is confirmed I say!!


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge is it the first chart posted? It's not popping up for me just a small square. Do you have your original chart still ?


----------



## x-ginge-x

yeah i still have it, check the final post i quoted the original? I dunno why its not showing?


----------



## cutieq

How crazy! Why would someone do that?!


----------



## Michellebelle

How weird Ginge!

Destiny, congrats on the marriage license! That is so exciting!

Km, I know how you feel. I was supposed to go for the same.. Pap and coloscopy in Dec, however I'm gonna put it off until Jan. I kinda have to due to insurance deductibles. I hop my doc is ok with that! Fx for you that you get pregnant this cycle so you don't have to worry!


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge I saw it right after I posted sorry, but the other one is not showing up for me. SO absurd though!

Michelle thank you, I am very excited! :)


----------



## Oasis717

Ginge I can't see it either just a square too but that's beyond odd! Xxx


----------



## TKLong13

Ladies a little help please. Can y'all please help me to decipher this dip in my temps ????


----------



## Dreamer320

Ginge- congrats on ur July wedding :) and wow that's crazy weird someone would steal ur chart and claim it? Like wth?! Who does that? LoL 


Destiny- that's SO EXCITING yay for marriage license app! Marriage is such an amazing journey :) 

I keep forgetting where this form is since they moved us and I no longer get email notifications :shrug:

I am dying for a glass of wine. Why is it when I'm not in the TWW I can care less about a drink but when I know I can't have one my body craves it! So annoying lol


----------



## babifever

So I went to the ER tonight. My blood sugar was super high. When I was there I also told them about the sharp quick pains in the vagina. Which has happened twice. Honestly I was hoping they would give a blood test for pregnancy. Instead they did a pelvic exam and a urine, which was a :bfn: then they diagnosed me with "a little bit of a yeast infection" as the nurse said, after she first said it was "a little bit of a UTI". I also heard the doctor say while he was doing the exam "see some discharge". It was not discharge it was "creamy cervix mucus" as I know, I've been tracking. I really do not believe I have a yeast infection y'all. I have no symptoms at all. I feel like they just gave me a diagnosis! I'M pissed, confused and I got a :bfn: at 11 DPO.


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry babifever, the tests they use aren't v sensitive for urine a bit like the docs, it is possible to have no symptoms with a yeast infection but generally you would expect some itching or soreness with bd etc. How is your blood sugar now are you OK? Xx


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer thanks :) Im very excited Ive been meaning to tell you I love your avvie but I'm always caught up in discussion and forget!

Babifever for a split second I didn't realize that was you because your avvie changed lol. But omg Ive never had a UTI or yeast infection but I've had friends who've had them and they KNEW they had them without a diagnosis from a doctor based on the amount of discomfort they were in, like she couldn't even walk it hurt so bad. I agree with oasis youd have some itchiness of some sort, redness, irritation etc. maybe he was fresh out of med school? :haha: maybe your case is verrrrry mild? How is your blood sugar doing now? Did they let you leave? I hope you are well! I'm sorry about the bfn they really should have done a blood test :/ your temps are still high though and I hope to see a rise from you today! How long is your LP usually? Your only 6 days away from sustained high temps 18dpo!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

This mornings tests? anyone see anything


----------



## babifever

Y'all they brought my blood sugars down. All I can do now is watch my diet. The doctor wasn't young, but not old either. I think when he seen the "discharge" and I said pains. He just assumed it was yeast. I hate that hospital. They don't put you in a room, instead you are in sectioned curtains with and another person a ft away from you. I hate that. No privacy. I couldn't even dealt explain the pain thorough, I was embarrassed, folks were right next to me. I just don't believe I have a yeast. I never get yeast. I probably had 1 when I was a teenager and I did get a UTI while pregnant with my son. I know my body, I just don't think I do. And to think they gave me antibiotics for 10 days. Which may be unnecessary. Then what if I am pregnant! Temp went up today btw.

check out my chart


----------



## x-ginge-x

babi i think your prego for sure :test: ?


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> babi i think your prego for sure :test: ?

the hospital tested me last night at 11 DPO with a urine and it was :bfn: :-(


----------



## x-ginge-x

hospital test are useless they are very low sensitivity!! home tests are far more sensitive :)


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever I am loving that rise! Wait a day or two and take a home test. I think the doc gave you the most basic diagnosis based on what you were saying and couldn't explain due to the lack of privacy sorry you felt embarrassed but these are OUR bodies screw everyone else girl. Chin up :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I cant help myself :wacko: :dohh:


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge sorry I don't think I do but my eyes aren't the greatest


----------



## x-ginge-x

my temp went up slightly today what do you guys think? AF coming or another rise maybe?


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge depends how long is your LPusually?


----------



## baby_rose

Checking in ladies so i had a rise today but to my luck we havent bded- _____- boobs wereeextremely sore the last two days and today slightly dont really know what's going on blahhhhh
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-11-07-48-08.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose even if you Od yesterday those spermies would only have been waiting around for three days so there's still a chance!


----------



## babifever

Thanks for the support guys. I'm going to stay in faith and test on Friday if AF isn't here.


ginge your pictures are not showing up on my end


----------



## x-ginge-x

Odd babi and my last lp was 11 days but typically 12 I think :/


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever no problem and that sounds like a plan

Ginge if that's the case then your looking good! Especially if you get another rise tomorrow


----------



## x-ginge-x

I certainly hope so, is nausea at this stage a good symptom cos darn its persistent!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi everyone! Still just waiting for O. I had lunch with my sis today and found out it took her a long time to conceive both of her kids. In a way that made me feel like..oh no, what if that's how it is with me?...but in another way it was reassuring to me. I always figured it happened right away for her. Goes to show you that you never know how long someone had to try to get pregnant, unless they tell you!


----------



## Michellebelle

Ginge, I hope so for you!


----------



## babifever

:happydance:


Michellebelle said:


> Hi everyone! Still just waiting for O. I had lunch with my sis today and found out it took her a long time to conceive both of her kids. In a way that made me feel like..oh no, what if that's how it is with me?...but in another way it was reassuring to me. I always figured it happened right away for her. Goes to show you that you never know how long someone had to try to get pregnant, unless they tell you!

Yep so true


----------



## Destinyk

Michelle I would take that as a huge relief! I have no sisters (not full at least lol stupid dad) but my mom had both my brother and I unplanned so hopefully I have her fertility lol!

AFM ladies remember when I had that open dot because I woke up 40 mins later than usual and I adjusted the temp? Well today something told me to plug that temp and time back in and guess what? FF moved my CH to CD16 putting me 4dpo! Think I should keep it that way? I think so! They also changed my timing from 'good' to 'high' woohoo! Went to meet my nephew for the first time yesterday and honestly I was being silly how can I be angry about such a little thing? His parents are another story, it was hot in their house and they had the poor baby in a onesie, a pajama over that, a hat, mittens AND he was bundled in this fuzzy blanket (which we all know is a no no) in his bassinet. I am so unbelievably scared that SIDS is very likely, the poor thing was RED, even OH noticed. I wanted to say something so bad but I didn't want to seem like a nosy a hole.


----------



## babifever

Not sure what is going on with me. Huge drop this morning. Breast are slightly tender, more so heavy, which the tender part is typical pms. I also have a headache, which could be diabetes related. Got a slight throat ache, not sure were that's coming from. I may be out? Slept horrible last night, just could not sleep well & kept thinking about our baby girl name. I might be out yal....


----------



## Michellebelle

Babifever, hope your temp goes back up tomorrow!

Destiny, that is awesome about O and BD timing! 

Gotta head off to work.. Hoping everyone has a great day!


----------



## melewen

Babi your temp is still up though!

Dest that definitely looks like your O day to me!! Can you post a screenshot of what your chart looks like if you go back to the adjustment?


----------



## Dreamer320

Babi- sorry u don't feel well, ur not out yet! Your illness might be making ur temps go crazy. :hugs:

Destiny- Whoohoo for u! I would leave ur chart as is for sure! Nice at ur timing score being "high"! I only ever get "good" lol
Aww glad u saw the baby.. Ur gonna be a great mom :)

As for me. I think I'm 7dpo even tho FF says 6dpo. Weird thing is I felt major cramps last night kept waking me up. I peed on my last opk and it was positive. I remember my first pregnancy an opk was positive at 7dpo and I ended up having mia 

I wonder if there is a connection or just a fluke. I'm def not ovulating right now between my cm and temps it wouldn't make sense.

Hope everyone is doing well. Another day of potty training in my house :) it's going great. Whoohoo.


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever hope your temps jumps back up!

Mel I think so too! Here's my chart with the adjustment 

Dreamer I definitely think I am leaving my chart as it should've been. Thank you I appreciate that :) sounds good about the +OPK I've heard that they can sometimes detect pregnancy super early! So excited for you good luck with the potty training!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Destinyk

Ladies I had to share, how strange my horoscope today right??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dreamer320

Wow Destiny- for sure


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer I know! Left me a little baffled lol


----------



## baby_rose

Hey girls sorta want.to stop temping for my own sanity part of me.doesnt want to know if i get another High temp ill have od Saturday which still gives me hope....my temps are beyond out of the normal ughhhhhh yes i might save myself the disappointment and stop temping!


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose I've got you in my prayers, totally understand about the temping I was gonna stop to but OH convinced me otherwise. Post your homepage !!


----------



## baby_rose

Ty dest and yes it will be my last month temping i think rhis is what it looks like my temp today was way early 97.20 and i temped again an hour later than normal and it was way higher lol im curious im sorta excited but very cautious idk
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-12-09-35-52.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose interesting did you ever temp at the normal time?


----------



## baby_rose

No girl i woke up at 240 which is what i listed and normal time is 445 then the highest temp was 5:45


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well ladies and got me :( 10 day l.p. which is bad going to grab some b6 I think and try that !! Good luck to anyone testing I have been in bed all day ill :( my temp is wwayyy high its currently 37.42!


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose oh man :/ well the rise is definitely good we will have to see!

Ginge oh no sorry to hear the :witch: showed, hope you feel better soon. I'm going to hold off testing as long as I possibly can


----------



## cutieq

sorry ginge and babyrose, I understand wanting a break. Hopefully you don't need it though!

Stiiiiil waiting to O over here!


----------



## Oasis717

I'm still waiting to o too I hate this bit! Ginge I'm sorry AF got you, I'm on b6 as I had a crap 10 day lp last cycle, if you take 750mg vit c and magnesium and zinc it raises progesterone levels and increases lp which I'm taking as well as my pre natal xxx


----------



## cutieq

oasis, I think we're in sync. I normally O around CD16-20. I absolutely dread this part of the wait more than the TWW.


----------



## GreyGirl

x-ginge-x said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ful-pregnancy-charts-compare-your-own-15.html first post....

Hi - sorry to jump on this thread, but I am the person being accused of stealing the chart. I didn't steal it, I posted my chart in the thread quoted and the result of it is my daughter. I have no need to make up a chart or steal one. 
In the pm I was sent from x-ginge-x about this, the date of cd1 was quoted at February 17th 2012, my chart starts on the 19th. I know you have no reason to believe me, but I just felt I needed to defend myself against all the names I've been called here. Who would steal a chart anyway?! Not me. 
I'm hoping x-ginge-x is mistaken and we just happen to have similar charts. I haven't seen hers so can't confirm how similar or not it is.


----------



## melewen

Ladies just thought I'd pop in from time to time :) I stalk this board every night and morning but I'm not charting still. I'm 9 dpo and no real symptoms unlike those past albeit babyless months :D just trying to focus mostly on anything but. It makes the whole thing go by smoother for me! Had light cramps last night super randomly but that's pretty much it. Anyway hope to update again soon with some good news, but no expectations :)

Sorry AF got you Ginge!!

Dest yep definitely 4 dpo!!

Dreamer that's too weird!! Can't wait for you to take a bfp!!

Baby_rose not temping has made me so much calmer BUT my cycles are somewhat predictable (except I O'd three days early this month). But no more waking up in the middle of the night.. That was all anxiety I think! Where are you guys in the process now? Still NTNP or back to ttc?


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I hate that waiting game Moore than the TWW atleast we have things to read into then :haha:

Greygirl I'm not really sure where you see the "names" youve been called, I think we all can agree it's bizarre for someone to steal a chart which is all that was said. Would love for you to point those names out, seems your very defensive when no one was flat out attacking you. No one here is looking to be catty we are looking for friends to share in our TTC journey.


----------



## Destinyk

Mel Im definitely trying not to symptom spot as well but I've been noticing some strangeness mainly just today with strange cramps and yesterday with my sense of smell. Maybe I'm just going crazy, which is very likely :haha: I definitely agree I am 4DPO, good luck to you I've got my FX for all of us!


----------



## x-ginge-x

The post it shows starts on february 17th, and no one has called you anything! But the chart you posted shows as mine to me, whether its the link you used to post I am unsure but the chart I see is for sure mine! Odd really!





This is what I see?


----------



## GreyGirl

Destinyk said:


> Oasis I hate that waiting game Moore than the TWW atleast we have things to read into then :haha:
> 
> Greygirl I'm not really sure where you see the "names" youve been called, I think we all can agree it's bizarre for someone to steal a chart which is all that was said. Would love for you to point those names out, seems your very defensive when no one was flat out attacking you. No one here is looking to be catty we are looking for friends to share in our TTC journey.

Sorry, not direct names. I'm a little flustered...unpleasant words? Below are the ones I believe are talking about the chart, and yes, I'm defensive because I haven't done anything wrong but I find it's being discussed on a different thread and no one assumes it's an innocent mistake, just that I'm a weird chart stealer. 
Below are highlighted the unpleasant words...



Destinyk said:


> Ginge that is *very odd on several different levels* LOL




cutieq said:


> How *crazy*! Why would someone do that?!




Destinyk said:


> Ginge I saw it right after I posted sorry, but the other one is not showing up for me. *SO absurd* though!




Oasis717 said:


> Ginge I can't see it either just a square too but that's *beyond odd*! Xxx




Dreamer320 said:


> and *wow that's crazy weird* someone would steal ur chart and claim it? Like wth?! Who does that? LoL

I only came on here to tell the truth. I wasn't looking for anything else.


----------



## GreyGirl

x-ginge-x said:


> The post it shows starts on february 17th, and no one has called you anything! But the chart you posted shows as mine to me, whether its the link you used to post I am unsure but the chart I see is for sure mine! Odd really!
> 
> View attachment 820025
> 
> 
> View attachment 820027
> 
> 
> This is what I see?

Thank you for posting those. They are indeed the same chart on the pictures. I don't know why it's showing you that, let me show you what it's showing me on mine... 

Just give me a minute to print screen and come back.


----------



## GreyGirl

Here's my print screen to compare to yours. I have NO idea why the anomaly occurred, but here's my chart which looks nothing like yours. 

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/9bf0f9d7-be33-4758-9108-7f528ab263f8_zpsd47509fa.jpg


----------



## x-ginge-x

Very strange and I dont think they are unpleasant words, more puzzled as to why its showing what it is?


----------



## x-ginge-x

It must be something to do with the URL being used to share the imagesm very odd!! Glad its been cleared up though :) My son and your daughter are only 7 days apart yet our cycles were 2 days apart!


----------



## Destinyk

Greygirl those "unpleasant words" are describing the situation not the person, let's not be so sensitive


----------



## GreyGirl

x-ginge-x said:


> Very strange and I dont think they are unpleasant words, more puzzled as to why its showing what it is?




x-ginge-x said:


> It must be something to do with the URL being used to share the imagesm very odd!! Glad its been cleared up though :) My son and your daughter are only 7 days apart yet our cycles were 2 days apart!




Destinyk said:


> Greygirl those "unpleasant words" are describing the situation not the person, let's not be so sensitive

I'm sorry for being sensitive, thank you for clarifying it was about the situation, not me. I just take things personally sometimes, I'll blame hormones. I'm glad it's sorted now as I was very confused too. 

Are you as freaked about your son turning 2 as I am my daughter?! It's gone too fast :S


----------



## Destinyk

Greygirl I think I can speak for everyone when I say we have no intentions of being bullies, name calling in my book is being a bully. We were simply speaking on behalf of the situation which Im sure you can agree would have been odd since you yourself said "who steals charts?!" But after I read your second post and commented I noticed your status was pregnant and I realized what was going on :haha: (I really do not mean that offensively at all). Hoping you have a healthy pregnancy and congratulations! Do you know the sex yet?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Very much so yes, seems like 2 minutes ago he was only just here, its insane! x


----------



## GreyGirl

Destinyk said:


> Greygirl I think I can speak for everyone when I say we have no intentions of being bullies, name calling in my book is being a bully. We were simply speaking on behalf of the situation which Im sure you can agree would have been odd since you yourself said "who steals charts?!" But after I read your second post and commented I noticed your status was pregnant and I realized what was going on :haha: (I really do not mean that offensively at all). Hoping you have a healthy pregnancy and congratulations! Do you know the sex yet?

Thank you, I am team yellow this time. I think you're probably right, I am super sensitive right now. I'm just glad it's all sorted now, I hate to think people think bad of me. I am nice, honest :)

It does go far too fast, I've heard it goes faster second time....I'm hoping that's not true!


----------



## Destinyk

Greygirl I give you props I would not be able to stay team yellow at all! I'm too nosy haha! Again hope you have a healthy pregnancy, glad it's been sorted out as well.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I was team yellow with my first :) Not sure if we will be with the second :D


----------



## kmpreston

I'm still waiting for o. I had a very close to positive opk this evening so I'm hoping that tomorrow is the day. Not enjoying this late O and short LP malarkey


----------



## kmpreston

FF keeps complaint that my temps fluctuate too much! This cycle is wayyyy more steady than the previous ones!! Surely I am going to O soon now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Destinyk

KM glad your temps are mellowing out hope O comes soon!

AFM got a nice rise today. I also had an insane dream for the first time EVER I dreamt I was pregnant actually I was in LABOR in my dream they had to induce me (never found out why) at 7 months. I still wanted a natural birth in my dream but since it was an induction they gave me pitocin. For some reason they injected it directly into my ankle and when they pushed the fluid through it burned. I got a couple contractions decided to walk around a little to "get things going" lol and I called OH to come to the hospital. Baby was moving A LOT so much I could see the whole silhouette and then suddenly it was like I could see through my belly and I could see babies face and everything even his reproductives, so I told OH it's a boy! Anyway it was crazy and I woke up once I saw his little face through my belly, I never actually delivered. My boy as I could see through my belly also still had his tail from before the spinal cord shortens!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm vivid dreams are an indicator or pregnancy :D nothing to report feeling better today and temperatures returned to normal


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge I sure hope your right! Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Anyone ever used the clearblue advanced digis? I have some for this cycle...


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge for ovulation tests? I haven't, I was going to use them this cycle but the price tag sent me the opposite direction lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yes I can imagine they are expensive...I didn't pay for these lol I would go in the opposite direction too haha


----------



## babifever

Well temp went down drastically today and I had some cramping this morning, which is not a typically menstrual symptom, but still. I can assume I'm out.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry babi x


----------



## Oasis717

Destiny when I was pregnant with Brooklyn I dreamt my stomach was like a window and I could see him, what he looked like, his hair colour, everything, it was so real!! That's a nice rise today xxx
Ginge I'm being sent some Clear blue indicators as part of the trial I'm going to do with them but otherwise I wouldn't cause they're so dear! Xxx


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever sorry to hear that :/

Oasis I'm hoping this is a good sign, everything was so real contractions and all!


----------



## babifever

The temperature in my area dropped dramatically last night and our meter was not set to accommodate the change, so I hoping this was the cause of my huge drop?....


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have been sleeping with the fan directly on me for the past two days and it hasn't affected my BBT in the slightest, but thats just me maybe its not the case for you


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> I have been sleeping with the fan directly on me for the past two days and it hasn't affected my BBT in the slightest, but thats just me maybe its not the case for you

Dunno then Ginge........I'm okay with af coming if she is at this point


----------



## melewen

I've used the adv digis - they're just like mini fertility monitors except they don't like... Get to know your body for future cycles of course. I liked them but they are expensive! I got them per my doc's recommendation but now I have the fertility monitor so I won't be buying anymore. LOVE the fertility monitor and I got it cheap used! The sticks aren't super cheap but you can't stretch one pack over three months. It tests for estrogen as well so it can better predict when you are actually gearing up to O

Dest I had a baby dream last night too!!! All of the sudden I had twin boys but they were like... Not newborn, they were bigger, maybe like one year in size. But then they turned out to essentially *be* my cousins in name and personality but apparently they were babies I had just had with my first boyfriend from high school?!? Who was a massive jerk beyond words btw, so I was like horrified! But in mental age they were like 9, which is how old my cousins actually are, so I was like explaining everything to them. I fed them baby food but was like oh wait I should breastfeed! So I told them hey I am going to feed you then you can go to bed and one was like why? And I said hVe you ever heard of breastfeeding? We are going to try that. Lolololol

But then the dream cut to my acupuncture center and DH was dropping me off there early but it was suddenly in this strip mall like in this part of Nashville we want to move to. I got out but had all my stuff in the back and he drove away and I was like wtf honey!!!! Come back!!! But I didn't have my cell and tried calling him at the wellness center but never got through. Then it turned out really nearby Craig brewer (local filmmaker who did hustle and flow and black snake moan) was getting married in this like rando dark space between buildings and I somehow ended up there. Then they asked me to stand up and Craig was like everyone this is my all-time favorite burlesque dancer! (I *was* actually a burly dancer!) and I had to introduce myself but I was just like hiiii I'm *burlesque name* and then I like did the homecoming wave and people like ate that sh*t up. And all the Memphis grizzlies were there because it was like before a game but I only saw tayshaun prince and Quincy pondexter and I was like awesome maybe I'll become famous!!

Uh...... Wtf. Hahaha. I always have crazy ass dreams though


----------



## x-ginge-x

Haha Crazy!!

Well I O anytime from 14-21 it seems, maybe I should start testing on CD12 and not 10 so I can cover my bases as I have 20 test sticks to use but I would like to try and stretch them to two months as they are kinda £££ ya know!


----------



## cutieq

Babi, outside temps haven't ever affected me that me much but everyone's body is different!

Ginge, I use the advanced digital and I love it. I keep some ics just as a backup if I ever want to double check. I actually got a flashing smiley today and a temp drop so it seemed to be spot on.


----------



## Destinyk

Mel that is insane! Everything about my dream was so real especially the contractions to the point where I was considering pain relief it really hurt!! I was trying my best to breathe and stuff if it was crazy and baby was pushing all over my stomach so much so that OH was able to hold our babies hand through my stomach because it stuck out SO much.


----------



## baby_rose

Lmao crazy dream mel! 


Dest so i guess were dpo buddies? Im still popping in here and there girls i must say none of my charts have ever looked like this or have had such high temps, funny thing is thr bf and i are having issues and imaginr this turns out to be the month we conceive yea slap in the face lol jk well only time will tell
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-13-07-58-39.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose yaya DPO buddies! That's hilarious about the slap to hubby, I hope it's our month!!!!


----------



## baby_rose

Yey i hope so too im almost too scared to keep temping lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hope everything works out ok for you baby rose, fate sometimes has a way of doing things x


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose I agree but my last LP was 16days so I have quite a bit of time before I start eating my nails lol.


----------



## natali0

Thx for post lady


----------



## baby_rose

Ty ginge

Dest i know! I really think i might stop well see, time to time i browse through the ff charts galaries for prego charts for hope they are so unpredictable why cant we be those chicks who get prego with bding simply around crunch time lmao


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose seriously! I was looking through and found this chart. WUT THE EFF
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babifever

Welp, that ugly witch has just showed her face. I'm done for now y'all. I can't kept tracking and testing and anticipating month, doing the whole 2ww gig! shall be back sooner or later. Maybe I will just get a surprise. I wish you All the very best and baby dust for miles. Love.


----------



## cutieq

Take the time you need Babi. It certainly can get stressful at times and it certainly doesn't take all this effort to get pregnant for most. Sending you baby dust!


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry babifever, in know exactly how you feel, after 10 months TTC I feel pretty done too and taking a step back but still temping just to know whats going on, I really hope you get a surprise bfp xxxxxx


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever I'm sorry to hear that, maybe the stress from trying is what's making things difficult. hope you get a surprise BFP :(


----------



## melewen

Babifever totally feel you. The temping definitely got to be too much for me. I just test now with the monitor and leave it at that. So much easier and the tww seems to go by way faster. Still sucky though 

Destiny and baby_rose I have such a good feeling about your cycles!! I'm going to live vicariously through you two since I feel pretty much out, having identical ovary pains like last month which meant AF on the way! Bleh! Just hoping my LP is longer than 11 days so I feel like my body is balancing itself out


----------



## kmpreston

Well my ff is wrong...


----------



## Oasis717

Km I agree with no pos opk yet the dotted CH seems a bit premature and despite you submitting all your neg opks and you do get pos opks as you can see from your cycles! Hopefully o is just a couple of days away Xx


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I hope your right about babyrose and I but wrong about yourself! I've still got my FX for you.

KM why do you feel it's wrong?
Edit: Ahh ok because of the neg OPKS, maybe you accidentally missed your surge? Im not sure, I don't think FF was either because of the dotted lines those CHs can still move I think! Are you still testing?


----------



## Oasis717

Could be an implantation dip for you today destiny! Hope so my opks are getting darker, I think I'm 2/3 days from o xx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis God I really hope it is an implantation dip :( great news about your OPKs BD time!


----------



## Oasis717

On it already gotta still try I'm not ready to give up yet! 6dpo is a good time for implantation, usually its 6-12 dpo so hoping your temps go up tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I know I looked at your chart and was like dang! :haha: I'm pretty sure my temp will go up tomorrow I'm not too into these temps because my last LP was 16 days so I have sometime before they real start to count right? I noticed my temps are a little more sharp with there ups and downs then last cycle, have a look?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Mel I hope your right about babyrose and I but wrong about yourself! I've still got my FX for you.
> 
> KM why do you feel it's wrong?
> Edit: Ahh ok because of the neg OPKS, maybe you accidentally missed your surge? Im not sure, I don't think FF was either because of the dotted lines those CHs can still move I think! Are you still testing?

I do at least two OPKs a day, I can't have missed it and also I am feeling a bit pre o crampy etc today. Plus my temps are still well lower than after last two Os


----------



## Michellebelle

I think I'm having an anovulatory cycle, blah. I started spotting yesterday and it hasn't stopped. Ovulation nowhere in sight on my chart. Oh well, I know they happen from time to time, but sad that DH and my hard work this cycle won't pay off haha.


----------



## cutieq

destiny, I had a chart like that and it ended bfp. definitely could be an IP

michelle, your temps seem to be lowering. hopefully you're gearing up for O now


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie my anxiety just went through the roof, how will i ever hold off testing after that! :haha: I need to calm myself down before I get a bfn and am super disappointed.


----------



## cutieq

Destinyk said:


> Cutie my anxiety just went through the roof, how will i ever hold off testing after that! :haha: I need to calm myself down before I get a bfn and am super disappointed.

oops sorry! Just letting ya know that it could be a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie no it's a good anxious! By any chance do you have that chart still?


----------



## Dreamer320

Well my temp plummeted!! I woke up and I was really cold but still. It's a major dip and even when I took my tenp hours later just for the hell of it, it was the same. So I know it doesn't have to do with me being cold earlier .. Implantation? Who knows! :shrug:

Nice temps Destiny


----------



## cutieq

Destinyk said:


> Cutie no it's a good anxious! By any chance do you have that chart still?

here ya go. ended at 4 weeks, but I'm hoping the progesterone helps with that. 

dreamer, looks like you've had a big dip in some past cycles and it pops back up. at 8dpo could be an implantation dip!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2014-11-14 at 11.44.43 AM.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer hope that's nothing bad and the :witch: stays away, thanks about the temps super nervous here!


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie wow your right our charts are so similar so far! I need to do some praying!


----------



## baby_rose

From what I've read the drop comes from lower p levels and rise when hcg is produced if there is a fertilized eggy : ) lets hope thats whts going on ladies :)


----------



## baby_rose

Nothing explains my chart, either i caught the egg or if not then its my first normal luteal phase.my temps never ever stay this high.... very nerve wrecking lol part of me wants to relax abx have a few drinks but then what if and then.what if im not lol
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-14-10-33-33.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Oasis717

Baby rose either way its great news but so hoping its a bfp for you! Everything crossedxxx
Dreamer that's a massive drop v could be implantation, everybody's charts are so exciting and I'm still waiting on o lol xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Destinyk said:


> Oasis I know I looked at your chart and was like dang! :haha: I'm pretty sure my temp will go up tomorrow I'm not too into these temps because my last LP was 16 days so I have sometime before they real start to count right? I noticed my temps are a little more sharp with there ups and downs then last cycle, have a look?

Well when it comes to these few fertile days we gotta still try yeah def more up and down this cycle, a lot of you ladies have similar charts each month but mine are always completely different each month! Xxx


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose I hope so too! And I know your temps are pretty high Im excited! Don't have a drink just yet!


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis unfortunately this is only my second month temping so idk if I'm always switching up like you or what! Hoping this is good news for me though! You def have your bases covered :haha:


----------



## Dreamer320

Oasis, no OPKS This month? U prob will O in a day or two . Keep up BDing!!

Baby - no drinks just yet!!! Just in case!


----------



## baby_rose

Ughh im just gonna drink juice with ice.and mentally pretend its a mixed drink lmaooooooo, 

Dest give it a few days! 

Dreamer how r u feeling 

Oasis u got it!


----------



## Dreamer320

Cutie did u take an opk yesterday or today? Ur temp had a nice rise today


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks girls yes I'm still doing opks Dreamer couldn't help not lol, just have to pee on something! The one from this aft was quite dark so hoping for a pos soon xxx


----------



## Dreamer320

baby_rose said:


> Ughh im just gonna drink juice with ice.and mentally pretend its a mixed drink lmaooooooo,
> 
> Dest give it a few days!
> 
> Dreamer how r u feeling
> 
> Oasis u got it!

Hahaha that was great. 

I'm feeling good! Hate waiting im so impatient. 
Just weird because today if I don't keep food in me every two hours (bland snacks) Im nauseous. 

This happened two cycles ago too when I swore I was pregnant but ended up not to be. it's just odd. Lol
No other "symptoms here"

How are u ??


----------



## Dreamer320

Oasis- lol I bet you O tomorrow ;)


----------



## cutieq

dreamer, I took my last one this morning

gonna bd until I get crosshairs and then take a break while I start my progesterone.
 



Attached Files:







image2.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Oasis717

Oooo Dreamer that would be nice, would be early! The b6 has def helped with ewmc, I used to get loads but last 5/6 months much much less but this month back to normal so its def doing something! Xx


----------



## Dreamer320

Cutie that test is lookin good! 

That's interesting about b6 I haven't read up on its benefits while TTC.


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer its amazing for TTC Google it it increases progesterone, balances hormones, increases ewmc, I'm taking 50mg in addition to my pre natal, plus 15mg zinc, 750 vit c and I'm getting magnesium, all supposed to be wonderful for TTC, I've def got loads more ewmc this cycle xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Vitamin B6 and trying to conceive
The fact is that vitamin B6 indeed helps you conceive. To say it in simple words, it helps you conceive by regulating hormones. Hormones play a very significant role in conception and thus, their regulation is very important. Some are also convinced that vitamin B6 helps increase cervical mucus, which is very important to get pregnant. Most believe, experts included, that it gets rid of luteal phase defect. Lack of vitamin B6 can cause problems in both men and women. While women may suffer with poor eggs, men will face a problem with sperm development. The sperm won&#8217;t be of good quality and thus, getting pregnant will be very hard for these couples.


----------



## Dreamer320

Thanks oasis! Wow I'm gonna get some for sure!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I got B6 today 90 tablets for 85p at tesco, right when do i take it, I only need it for my lp so am i best taking it after ovulation is confirmed by temp? I will be taking EPO after too! I have Cvit somewhere as well!


----------



## cutieq

Ginge make sure you aren't taking the epo after ovulation


----------



## x-ginge-x

i was told to take it after ovulation :/ lol weird oh well, might avoid epo altogether tastes awful anyway lol better for inducing labour when stuck somewhere else lol, my period appears to have wandered off, hmm


----------



## Michellebelle

cutieq said:


> destiny, I had a chart like that and it ended bfp. definitely could be an IP
> 
> michelle, your temps seem to be lowering. hopefully you're gearing up for O now

Thanks cutie! That may be what is happening. Still spotting today, but it's super light. I figure I'm either having weird mid-cycle spotting, or this will get a little heavier and I can def count it as an anovulatory cycle. Def gonna use opks next month so I don't have so much uncertainty!


----------



## Oasis717

Welcome Dreamer, ginge you take the b6 all cycle but epo only til o xx


----------



## melewen

I literally just ordered some B6! Can't wait to see what it does to my cycles :) hoping that if i do get AF this cycle that she at least waits til Sunday, which would be a nice solid 12 day LP! I'd freak out for a 13 day one though. But I'll take 12 over my usual 11 any day! Keep your FX for me over the next two days ladies :) testing in the morning. Expecting a bfn, been having ovary aches and normal period stuff just not as intense. In oriental medicine they say pms pains and symptoms are actually symptoms of imbalances so id be happy to just feel like my body is growing more balanced, if there's no bean in there! Little things... Lol


----------



## fszandi

Hi everyone!
This is my 27th TTC chart with extra high-temp-days :)
Still waiting...

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/42c2ca


----------



## x-ginge-x

You appear to have a lot of spotting during your cycle have you had your hormone levels checked? x


----------



## Oasis717

Fszandi have you tested yet? You've gone past your normal lp and temps still high! Good luck xxx


----------



## Destinyk

7 DPO here, not reading into any symptoms to save myself my sanity BUT I did find this chart and I am following its exact pattern right now. Kinda crazy 

Good luck Mel!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fszandi

Yeah, as you can see I'm a chronic spotter, and my hormone levels were checked a lot of times already in an infertility center, but it showed no deviation from the normal levels.
I'm not able to take a test, because I has never got a positive before.
Thanks for your answers


----------



## Oasis717

Wow really? Lord, you just have to wait then? That would be a killer, wishing you masses of luck hope your temps stay up! Xxx
Destiny your chart is very similar to that one!xx


----------



## fszandi

Thanks, it's really kind of you! :))


----------



## Dreamer320

Appears I am out this month! Temp still below coverline second day in row.

:cry:


----------



## melewen

Bfn at 12 dpo :( getting depressing. This is now cycle #5 with no bfp. Not even a chemical! Ugh


----------



## Oasis717

Sorry Mel, this is my 10th cycle with two CP's during that time, it is depressing:( xxx


----------



## melewen

I'd actually love to have a CP! I feel like wtf are my eggs not getting fertilized?! I don't get it! I'd at least feel like ok, the mechanics are working. Can you have a cp with clogged tubes?


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I thought so too my temps are just a little higher. Ugh TWW please be over!

Dreamer Im sorry girl hope they pop up tomorrow, your not out just yet!


----------



## x-ginge-x

My AF has still not returned aside a tiny pinky brown when i wipe, any ideas never in my life had a 2 day AF before, I doubt pregnancy because of the low temps? Surely preo temps mean no pregnancy right?


----------



## kmpreston

Well My temps are now going up but still don't think I have ovulated yet. Today's two OPKs look way better than the rest. This is all the tests I have done this week so I don't think I have missed O some how!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge not sure maybe AF will start up again? I'd take a test if you want to know for sure 

KM today's test is definitely the darkest but not quite positive, I guess we'll have to see Im not convinced you Od yet either.


----------



## Oasis717

I do understand what you're saying Mel, that at least then you would know your eggs can get fertilized but it really is heartbreaking seeing that line and being so happy just to have it taken away again a few days later, I really hope you get a sticky bfp soon.xxxx
Km I just don't understand why your temps are so high, without a pos opk but then again my temps are crazy this cycle on the b6 so not sure what to expect! I've just got a pos opk which is a lot earlier on cd12 than usual so the b6 is working there too as well as giving me a ton of ewmc, I'm amazed its worked so quickly! I usually o 2 days after the first pos so we shall see xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I took cheapie tests and sure I see something but my temps are pre o so dismissing themost for now


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> I do understand what you're saying Mel, that at least then you would know your eggs can get fertilized but it really is heartbreaking seeing that line and being so happy just to have it taken away again a few days later, I really hope you get a sticky bfp soon.xxxx
> Km I just don't understand why your temps are so high, without a pos opk but then again my temps are crazy this cycle on the b6 so not sure what to expect! I've just got a pos opk which is a lot earlier on cd12 than usual so the b6 is working there too as well as giving me a ton of ewmc, I'm amazed its worked so quickly! I usually o 2 days after the first pos so we shall see xxx

I know wth are my temps doing? Today was a weird one cause I had a lie in but still temped when I woke up. But the others have been Weirddd too


----------



## baby_rose

Hey ladies major headaches today dunno what's going on temps are somewhat flat now lets see how it plays out
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-15-14-53-18.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Michellebelle

Babyrose, your temps are looking so good!

Over here.. Three days of light spotting. So frustrating, as I know I didn't O this cycle. No temp rise. If this is AF, I just want her to show so I can get onto next cycle!

I'm thinking of doing B6 and maybe trying vitex and definitely doing opks. I just want to get pregnant!


----------



## cutieq

temps look great babyrose. 

Michelle, I hope you can get some answers soon!


----------



## melewen

Oasis I definitely get it. I can't even imagine the heartbreak. But feeling like "WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME?!" because I've never gotten a bfp is so terrible. Bleh. I'd at least feel like I could just give it time. But right now I'm just so frustrated. If I'd ever seen a second line I think I'd feel more reassured if that makes sense

AF showed today. Bleh. I feel like.. What should we do differently? Any tips based on our charts?


----------



## fszandi

Michellebelle and Melewen,

I'm sorry if you feel terrible, but all we know this feeling...
I'm also confused and taking similar questions to myself. Why I had never seen a positive test? I had month with three eggs but none of them had been fertilized.
And now... I don't know what to think about this cycle with spotting, high temps but no symptomes. 
Heads up girls!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/42c2ca


----------



## LaurenH2B

Hi ladies, I don't know much about charting so I'm deffo stalking this thread to get some ideas about my own :D

xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Mel id def recommend some supplements to try and lengthen your lp, like me your mostly 11 sometimes 12 but I've also had a 10 so I'm hoping the vitamins I'm now taking will work xxx
Fszandi those temps are looking so so good, have you considered asking for a blood test? Xx


----------



## Destinyk

Mel sorry about the :witch: showing :( I'd also recommend the b6 which you mentioned ordering. I think it will do the trick!

AFM got a nice rise today hope my temps keep it up, although they are making holding off testing much harder but Im gonna try to stick it out to atleast 14DPO. Ugh 6 more days!


----------



## cutieq

Very nice rise destiny. I fully expected crosshairs today. What the heck ff?!


----------



## Oasis717

Wow destiny amazing rise!! Xx
Cutie I would of thought CH too today for you xx


----------



## Destinyk

cutie thank you! Maybe FF is being super cautious and waiting for a day or two more of high temps? Shame on you FF!

Oasis thank you, it is making super anxious


----------



## cutieq

I played with it. If I love my +OPK back one day I get them


----------



## Dreamer320

Temp back up today :thumbup: never had two temps below coverline like that

Nice rise destiny


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer lovely rise today xxx

AFM my opks are now neg(bottom two) and what I think is a positive yesterday(third up from bottom) only half the line was as dark as the control so hmmmm guess I wait to see if my temps go up next couple days, that was a short lh surge if it was positive yest . xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141116_131451.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kmpreston

So, my crosshairs have moved again and I still think they are wrong. My OpK was lighter again this morning but gonna try a hold this evening :/


----------



## Michellebelle

Destiny, your temps are looking good!

Lauren, if your temps stay high now and above the cover line, that's what you're shooting for! 

Dreamer, so happy for your temp rise again! Hoping this means good things.


----------



## Oasis717

Km once you get your pos opk and your temps rise again you will get your CH, I know its so bloody frustrating xx


----------



## LaurenH2B

Michellebelle said:


> Destiny, your temps are looking good!
> 
> Lauren, if your temps stay high now and above the cover line, that's what you're shooting for!
> 
> Dreamer, so happy for your temp rise again! Hoping this means good things.


Thank you xx Hoping to see them stay high then xx


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie I see CH!

Dreamer thanks glad to see your rise hope they stay up!

Oasis crazy if it was a short surge but you've definitely BDd enough! FX for you!

KM hope things get straightened out soon!

Michelle thank you!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Destiny, yes it would be like about 10/12 hour surge! I did have that a couple of cycles ago but it was even shorter just 8 hours! Mad xx


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> Km once you get your pos opk and your temps rise again you will get your CH, I know its so bloody frustrating xx

Think my almost positive OPK from yesterday was the beginning of a very short surge because they are back to almost nothing again tonight and I've had watery CM all day. Hope we have done enough. It's CD 24 today I can't see it happening now if it hasn't already :(


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis wow 8 hours! Honestly I rather a short surge than my stupid 5 days of +OPKs, hope you caught your eggy.


----------



## Dreamer320

Fingers crossed for all u girls!! 

Oasis u def had to O already I'd say that was positive. 

Destiny ur temps still look great! 

Today was a busy one on my end! Hope you all had a lovely weekend!


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you all I had a .6 rise this morning so if it goes up again tomorrow then that short surge was it! If o was yest the b6 has bought o back two days from last cycle, now I can't wait for tomorrows temp lol xxx


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer FX for you too and thank you! 

Oasis woohoo hope they stay up!

AFM had a small dip but I'm not too worried about it as of yet I think I might test Friday or Saturday (13 or 14DPO). I'm so anxiousss


----------



## x-ginge-x

Awesome looking temps there destiny, and AF is over 2 days of bleeding 2 days of spotting :wacko: odd for me, but on with this month, my temps are low though :( but they were like this when i conceived my son so it cant be all bad right?


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge thank you I am dying to test but I refuse too for now! If I get a bfn I want to know it's because Im really not prego. Hope this cycle is it for you!!


----------



## Oasis717

Destiny thank you and don't worry that tiny tiny dip is nothing! Wondered what you guys think of female orgasam helping conception? Apparently many studies show that if a woman orgasms 1 minute before to 45 minutes after the man then the contractions of the orgasm in the woman causes an upsuck of the sperm pulling more into the cervix therefore increasing chances of pregnancy, they did tests on sperm retention and the women that had orgasms retained more sperm than those who didn't, interesting right? Xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sure is interesting, they also say Orgasm for a boy and dont for a girl


----------



## Oasis717

Lol yeah I read that too apparently the orgasm makes it too acidic for girls! Tbh in my position, i can't afford to pick and choose id just be grateful for the pregnancy although as we have two boys together a girl would be lovely id love another boy just as much xxx


----------



## baby_rose

Bunch of great charts girls :)

Swear either this will be it or it will be my biggest heartbreak
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-17-04-54-36.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kmpreston

Well my temps are down a little bit still high. Hope todays the Day!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Wow baby rose looking good!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis yes I've read that orgasm for boy don't for girl! But I found that boy spermies thrive in alkaline environment that's why it's good to orgasm, girls thrive in acidic. I want a boy badly at least for my first :/ I know we can't pick but I guess I have a 50/50 chance


----------



## Dreamer320

Oasis lol. Happy u had a rise!

Destiny ur chat is still looking good. How do u feel?

Km ur chart so far so good!!

Ginge- did u test recently just to make sure?


----------



## Dreamer320

Baby! That's a great chart!!!! Hope this is it!


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose I've got my FX!! Are you using still using that cream?


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer I've got dull pressure and cramps, TMI I've been constipated for like four days and that never happens and I SWEAR up and down my areolas are darker.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah I have tested but only with ICs and I swore I saw something but I'm just going to wait and see, my temps are Pre O so pretty sure I am NOT pregnant! x


----------



## Dreamer320

Oh ok ginge :) gotcha!

Destiny those are all good signs! :thumbup:


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer I hope they are all real signs and I'm not just delusional lol! I know the constipation is real I definitely can't imagine that but the areolas and pressure I could probably make up :haha:


----------



## baby_rose

Thx ladies swear this tww is a nail bitter!!!

Dest team boy!!!!!! All the way lol

And no i didnt use it at all thats the odd thing so these high temps are real! Ahhhhh gonna lose it bfn yesterday fmu blah

Now that I think of it its my first 29 day cycle O_____O i wanna get past 10dpo and then ill be really in the running


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose I'm anxious for you too and yes definitely boys here please!! Im glad to hear those temps are all you but even if they weren't your cycle is longer like you mentioned. It's still early that's why I haven't tested so hang in there! I say we both test Friday!


----------



## x-ginge-x

So do I wait till next cycle to start the B6 or start now I don't want to mess up the trial im doing...


----------



## baby_rose

I know dest like never ever have any of my charts ever looked liked this, but even if its not my bfp at least now i know i can have a normal luteal phase, i knpw im just so anxious! Bfn today fmu lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

Blah the B6 I have a 10mg so basically useless, wish I had checked!


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose stop with the tests!!! :haha: Well test on Friday girl I'm really anxious to but testing so warly will only drive you nuts!


----------



## Destinyk

Don't judge me guys I had three coupons for buybuybaby and I caved and bought some little things. I was gonna get some outfits and my mom was saying to get yellow and green but I didn't want to I told her "but I wanna get blue! :cry: " haha so I decided id wait until Im prego and know the sex. BUT they sent me a 20% off coupon that expires the 24th so guess where I'll be on Saturday, yep I know it's sad. I can't help it!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## x-ginge-x

I had tons and I mean tons of baby stuff well before my baby was born, nothing wrong with preparation :)


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge well I'm saying because I'm not even sure if I'm prego yet but your right I rather start now then procrastinate! OH agrees, I am going one more time to buybuybaby because I have that 20% coupon that expires the 24th and then we are waiting until we pass the 3month safe zone. Unless of course they send me another coupon O:)


----------



## Oasis717

baby_rose said:


> Bunch of great charts girls :)
> 
> Swear either this will be it or it will be my biggest heartbreak

Oh my lord baby rose look at your chart! I am sooooo hoping for you xx


----------



## kmpreston

So I put my almost positive OPK from Saturday in as postive and my crosshairs have moved again but are still dashed. Can't decide if I have O'd, if I am still waiting, or if this is an anovulatory cycle. Not a happy bunny. This is what I get for being relaxed earlier in my cycle! 

This is with today's OPKs. They are def fainter
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## baby_rose

Ty ty oasis im really hoping also lol.... i haven't even told the bf im even thinking i may be and today he goes babe ive been having a weak stomach latetly lol very odd...

And dest i will defo try!!!!


----------



## Oasis717

I'm so excited for you baby rose! Those temps really are awesome, everything crossed for you! Xxx

Km I'm feeling the same my opks are neg now and I had that one pos which was only dark on one side so I don't know what's going on, after a lovely rise yest I had a tiny drop today so I'm not happy either:( xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Morning ladies, I am happy to see slightly higher temperatures on my chart this month, hoping for a good ovulation this month, preferably earlier than last month! CD16 would be great!


----------



## Destinyk

Ladies I have a weakness and tested OH made me do it it swear! :haha:
I swear I see a very faint line, OH saw it too and doesn't think it counts :roll: men!
Do you guys see anything?! I'm flipping out
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Destinyk

Here's another it's more visible in person
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## cutieq

I think I see something faint destiny. If you see it in person, that's great!


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie ahh it's faint in person too but easier to see than in the dang pictures, why didn't I become a photographer ?!


----------



## Dreamer320

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I hope this is it!!! I don't see anything but if u do in person a line is a line!!!


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer me too!! If it wasn't for OH seeing it to Id say I have line eye but he sees it! I wish you guys could see it in person! I'm gonna have to run to Walmart and buyore tests so I can take one on Thursday and see if it's a little darker I don't want to take my last CB digi just yet!


----------



## Dreamer320

Destiny I wouldn't do the digi either- not as sensitive. U should look into getting first response early result at Walmart. There's a rebate too for it in the box for $5 (should say it on the packaging) and u get two tests.

This way u can hold ur pee, take it in a few hours and get a better answer ;) or take it tomorrow morning whichever. Fmu for me never worked. :shrug:


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer I'm a little iffy with FR because I hardly got positives on their OPKS but I just might grab a box! I'll probbably do FMU tomorrow I'm not sure how much my hormones would rise in just a couple hours but the test could be different altogether . Although on FF the probability of a + was higher with the answer brand over FR and CB


----------



## Dreamer320

Interesting on FFs findings! 

Looking forward to ur test and temp tomorrow ! :dust:


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer here are the results they found for 10dpo, FF is also telling me my chart is possibly triphasic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## baby_rose

Dest maybe its lighting try later
i tested bfn :( ill try a different test later my temp went up a little today also god it makes no sense swear these temps are the first ever promising chart booowhoooo
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-18-08-13-49.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose I'm definitely going to be restesting. I do not recall your temps ever being that high let alone a cycle that was this long! Maybe your hormone levels are just taking a bit to rise! :dust:


----------



## baby_rose

Girl thats what i mean none of my charts have ever came close to this one..... part of me was shattered like really body 10dpo i cant even get a faint -____- i know its early but i also know all. The girls who get at least a faint by now rather then my period being late and giving me hope it should just arrive lol 30 day cycles are a new one for me last one was in dec/jan my body was still adjusting to coming off bcp.... ahhhh dest i dont knoe What to think nor say i dont feel prego just tired very tired boobs swell here and there aswell as sensitive nips but im not counting that

If its worth anything ive tested with the blue wondfos

Old charts below
 



Attached Files:







collage_20141118083033580.jpg
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose I unserstand but there's a girl on my TTC journal who told me she didn't get a positive until she was weeks into her pregnancy, until AF shows your not out. Don't go off of feeling prego I don't feel prego only thing I noticed was constipation, areolas slightly darker and my boobs were sore (that's common for me though) which today they are killer and apparently I can possibly be pregnant right now. Do not count yourself out because you don't "feel" it I "felt" it every other cycle, nausea, frequent urination and all and it was ALL in my head, I don't feel any of that crap right now.


----------



## baby_rose

Thx dest i think im just gonaa invest on a good hpt and call it from there lol


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose good luck girl I really hope this is it for you, I've got all body parts crossed


----------



## baby_rose

Lmao likewise girl i might as well get to the bottom of it i think im gonna stop temping also i cant take the anxiety lol if i come back it will be cause i got somethin if i don't then it will b a bfn lol...,,, luck to u and all the girls also!!


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> I'm so excited for you baby rose! Those temps really are awesome, everything crossed for you! Xxx
> 
> Km I'm feeling the same my opks are neg now and I had that one pos which was only dark on one side so I don't know what's going on, after a lovely rise yest I had a tiny drop today so I'm not happy either:( xx

Wow your temps are so much higher than mine ALL the time! Wondering if I'm even having proper cycles yet


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Cutie ahh it's faint in person too but easier to see than in the dang pictures, why didn't I become a photographer ?!

I see it but it is weird. Like two lines outlining where it should be. Fingers crossed! Have you used the pregnancy test checker app to invert the photos? That works with even the faintests colour difference, checked on an opK that didn't seem to have worked


----------



## Destinyk

Km no I didn't use that I'm goin to try now!


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose hope your back with good news!


----------



## Destinyk

Here it is!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Here it is!

I can def see that

Afm there is no denying this last OPK is positive!

Thank god!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## x-ginge-x

I see lines on all your tests!!! Crossing everything for you (other than my legs obviously :haha: )


----------



## Dreamer320

Km- yay on ur positive opk! Great news


----------



## Destinyk

KM I'm glad you can see it and woohoo for a no games OPK!! BD away!

Ginge I'm glad you see them too! And lmao no girl keeps those legs ready :haha:


----------



## baby_rose

Piercing back pain :'(


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> KM I'm glad you can see it and woohoo for a no games OPK!! BD away!
> 
> Ginge I'm glad you see them too! And lmao no girl keeps those legs ready :haha:

BD! Ha! Chance would be a fine thing. Hubby is in Manchester at the football watching Argentina vs Portugal and won't be home til gone midnight and is up at 5 :( done the last 3 days tho. Hopefully he will be in the mood and wake me up when He gets in


----------



## Destinyk

KM at least youve got those day's covered FX he wakes you and if not he better be rest up tonight for the next couple days!


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> KM at least youve got those day's covered FX he wakes you and if not he better be rest up tonight for the next couple days!

Haha Ye I warned him of that! God your temps look good I can't wait to see tomorrow's and your next test


----------



## Destinyk

KM good he can't say you didn't warn him! I'm expecting a drop from you soon then :) and thank you that's test will probably be tomorrow morning O:) I really can't help it now!


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> KM good he can't say you didn't warn him! I'm expecting a drop from you soon then :) and thank you that's test will probably be tomorrow morning O:) I really can't help it now!

Well he didn't try to wake me up (clearly im awake still) and has just gone to sleep in the other room :( I know he's up early but still. Could have made the effort!


----------



## Destinyk

:hugs:KM that little punk! I know who's not getting any when the fertile window is over :smug:


----------



## Oasis717

Km so pleased you got a pos!
Baby rose and destiny both your charts are triphasic and I can see that line destiny for sure! So excited for your next test! Xx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis thank you! OH and I just got back from Walmart and we got three brands of tests (Im sure the register lady was like uhm I think one test wouldve done it) so I have plenty for you all to analyze in the coming days :haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay Destiny! Excited to see more tests from you!

Babyrose, your temps are looking great!

Over here, watery CM and think I'll O in the next couple of days. Honestly, I just cant wait to be in the TWW.


----------



## babifever

Hey ladies just checking on y'all ;) I decided to chart again this month just to confirm the pattern and have more data to show my doc on Dec 5. Its just an annual but I figured I could discuss a few things. Any knowledge of any first measures doctors can check that doesn't directly go into infertility? I know alot of insurances dont cover and it gets expensive


----------



## Oasis717

Well I had weird up and down pre o temps now my post o temps have flatlined but at least I have o! Xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hi babi welcome back :)


----------



## Project Bean

Destiny and waiting - both looking great!! Good luck with your testing!!

I'm testing in the morning and so incredibly nervous :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

flat temps mean level hormones oasis

KM your temps are really low, have you had your thyroid tested at all? (dont mean to pry just a suggestion)

Still perplexed about my 2 day period going to start using the digi opk on CD11 I think


----------



## Destinyk

Michelle thank you

Babifever hey there again

Projectbean thanks for the luck

AFM ladies took two tests today BFN :( all the boxes say 5 days sooner than missed AF and mine is still 6-7 days away maybe that's it? I took first signal, and Answer but it wasn't the lone strip it was in the stupid handle. I wish they would've had the same exact strip I took yesterday so I could compare, feeling pretty bummed.


----------



## Destinyk

Here they are
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Dreamer320

Destiny- ur temps still look great! Try testing in a few days:hugs:

Afm- temp drop below coverline and AF cramps. The witch is on her way.


----------



## Oasis717

Ginge I didn't know that thank you that's made me feel a lot better! Xx
Destiny its still so early give it a couple more days, your temps are fab! Xx
Dreamer I'm sorry I hate that bloody witch. Xx
I've got an app on 11th DEC with my new doctor hopefully to get some tests done xx


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> flat temps mean level hormones oasis
> 
> KM your temps are really low, have you had your thyroid tested at all? (dont mean to pry just a suggestion)
> 
> Still perplexed about my 2 day period going to start using the digi opk on CD11 I think

Apparently my thyroid is perfectly fine it was checked last month


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer thanks that's what OH is telling me but his idea of a couple days is tomorrow! I'm going to be very upset if that line was a fluke I would probably complain. I'm sorry I still hope she stays away :(

Oasis thank you but it's so hard not to test now :cry:


----------



## Oasis717

Unfortunately destiny I've had a lot of fake pink lines on tests over the last two years, they really get your hopes up and I wish they didn't happen, really hoping yours wasn't a fake and you get a strong great line v soon xxxx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis that is so wrong it makes us crazy and gets our hopes up only to crush them :( thank you I hope so too :/


----------



## Oasis717

I know its awful you won't believe some of them, dark pink and really quite strong only to be followed by stark whites! It is horrible. But your temps are fab so you've got every reason to expect that bfp  xxxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

You must be like me then, reptilian by nature, though mine aren't quite as low as yours!! x


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis wow that is depressing...hope my temps stay up and yours too!


----------



## Destinyk

I've got two ladies telling me they see lines on the middle test do any of you? I thought I saw it in person but I assumed I was looking a little too hard. Here it is inverted as well
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Destinyk

Here's another pic with a different effect, OH was able to see the line in this pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## baby_rose

Give it a few days dest, afm im out :( bfn 1st response bummer i wanna cry just about ready to throw out my thermometer like hello af just get here already - _____-
Biggest set back was falling off my diet wagon for my tww i gained 7 pds -_____- anywho these sustained temps are more heart breaking than My usual lame temps
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-19-08-11-45.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose you know how hard that is! Lol. Sorry about your bfn :( but I'd take this long cycle and sustained temps as a really good sign about your cycles .


----------



## baby_rose

Yes dest it sucks! God screw temping here on out :( i need a break from it all good luck dest and girls


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose hope you can pop in every now and then to let us how your doing :( thanks for the luck, much luck to you as awell


----------



## Dreamer320

Destiny I see a line on the top two


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer so Im not completely crazy lol. Oh no tell me your chart isn't true :( that damn witch...


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sucks to see af got you dreamer and baby rise you are not out until the witch shows :) destiny I see lines in the top 2 xxx


----------



## Dreamer320

Destiny and ginge I'm annoyed!!!!! :/ took me two years to conceive my first and apparantly Im on the same path again. On the bright side I'm enjoying a glass of wine. 

Ugh :/ I don't know what I should do from here. 

Destiny u totally r preggers lol lines just don't appear on different tests for the heck of it ;)


----------



## x-ginge-x

I know how you feel I ttc with my previous partner for 3 years took me and new partner (now husband) 2 months and was first month charting!!


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge thanks Im glad most of you see it, just got back home from work and that line is more obvious because it has dried.

Dreamer how many cycles have you been TTC so far? Did you see a doctor the first time? I hope your right but OH has forbade me from testing until Friday or Saturday (so Friday obviously :haha: )


----------



## Dreamer320

Destiny- this time around I've been trying since May 2014 but Ntnp since last year. 

I saw a doc first time. Crazy story actually. Put me on provera to induce my periods since they were non existent, blood work to moniter my hormones. Ultrasounds to reveal pcos and small left overy. Told I had to see a specialist so they referred me to IVF FL for the lap and dye test ... Buttttt first appt I found out I was actually pregnant!! Crazy crazy.

This time I recently moved and I don't even have an obgyn yet. I might have to look into going :/ just gutted


----------



## Oasis717

Baby rose its not over at 11 dpo don't wanna get your hopes up but your chart is def triphasic, I really hope you have a bfp round the corner. Xx
Destiny I see lines too you're not crazy! Xx
Dreamer so sorry AF got you xx


----------



## Oasis717

Well my temps are still level, my thermometer just gave me 36.75 then 36.77 in a row so its not stuck at 36.60! Hope its not the thermometer, also last few months after o I've had terribly sore boobs, sickness, I've had absolutely nothing which is great as those are signs of hormonal imbalance which is basically what pmt is which is why agnus castus gets rid of pmt in a similar way to b6 by balancing hormones, I can't carry on at 36.60 to the end though can I surely lol xx


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer ahh yes that IS crazy! I remember you mentioning you moved to st lucie from Broward, funny I lived in Coral Springs for years and just recently moved to tamarac. So technically you've been "trying trying" for 6 months, are you going to wait the recommended year and then see a doc? Im hoping it won't even be necessary! :thumbup:

Oasis does it seem like the batteries may done? I think your just leveled out right now, once that bean implants those temps will soar Im sure ;)

AFM got a rise, NOT testing though! Most likely I will test tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## x-ginge-x

See to me if its giving a different temp at another time then i think the thermometer is fine :) change the batteries just in case though nothing to report here, looking to start ovulation testing with digis on cd11 :) heres hoping i get an early peak


----------



## Dreamer320

Nice rise destiny. Yeah I'm going to wait it out I guess and see what happens. I gotta get my doctors in order anyway :) yeah Coral Springs I miss it :/ I grew up there so moving here is just weird! We were neighbors!

Omg how did u NOT test!? Good will power!


----------



## Michellebelle

Destiny, your chart is still looking great! Excited on you testing soon. :)

Oasis, that is one steady chart!

Dreamer, sorry about AF. She just needs to take a looooong vacation and go away to an island somewhere, away from us.

Babyrose, fx for you still! 

AFM, I got crosshairs, but I think FF is lying hehe. If I change detection methods it takes them away, but I'll leave it for now. I usually have hard to miss creamy CM right after O, which hasn't happened yet. When it does, then I'll know I actually Oed!


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer I grew up in New York mostly and moved to Coral Springs when I was I think 12? And been here ever since, sucks that you moved we could've been bump buddies! Hehe. It was HARD not to test but I'm tired of faint lines! I hope you find a good doctor you love :)

Michelle thank you! Hope your real O comes soon and you catch that eggy! What detection method so you have on?


----------



## Michellebelle

Right now I have it on Research, but if I change it to advanced the crosshairs go away. So after a day or two, I may switch it to advanced and see what happens.

I switched to research, because last month it got me closer to when I know I Oed. On advanced, it made me have like a 8 day luetal phase, which I know wasn't right either. Ahh FF and weird cycles. 

I'm gonna not assume I have Oed this month until I see creamy CM. I do not want to accidentally miss the egg! Husband needs to give me an early Christmas present.. A baby hehe!


----------



## Destinyk

Michelle gotcha, I have it set to advanced and as of yet I've had no reason to question FF (so far) hope you get your real CH soon!


----------



## TTC74

What is going on with my chart?! A 2 day deep dip at 9 & 10 DPO followed by a rise. I thought AF was coming soon (although I usually have a 14 day LP). I don't think implantation dips are supposed to be 2 days long. So, I'm baffled. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have seen pregnant charts with 2 day dips, it isn't over until :witch: arrives!


----------



## Oasis717

I agree ginge, its taking dh temp OK his is normal at 35.57! So it must be me lolxxx
Thanks Michelle I hope you get some answers and your real CH soon. Xx
Destiny a rise yay!!
Hope everyone else is OK xx


----------



## Dreamer320

Michellebelle said:


> Destiny, your chart is still looking great! Excited on you testing soon. :)
> 
> Oasis, that is one steady chart!
> 
> Dreamer, sorry about AF. She just needs to take a looooong vacation and go away to an island somewhere, away from us.
> 
> Babyrose, fx for you still!
> 
> AFM, I got crosshairs, but I think FF is lying hehe. If I change detection methods it takes them away, but I'll leave it for now. I usually have hard to miss creamy CM right after O, which hasn't happened yet. When it does, then I'll know I actually Oed!

Thanks Michelle! I totally agree! LoL hope u did in fact ovulate ! Cmon FF get it together ;)


----------



## baby_rose

Thx girls! Dip today ive slept with a heater the whole month and i came to realize the bf tricked me and switched it while i was sleeping to fan mode grrr woke up so mad, anywho after yesterday i won't test anymore lets see what tomorrows temp looks like a 32 day cycle is still a new for me lol
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-20-15-59-02.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Oasis717

Your cycle is looking great baby rose! Xx
AFM I am not stuck on 36.60 anymore at last lol so thermometer must be OK xx


----------



## Destinyk

Got a rise took three tests and they all look bfn. Feeling really upset especially since I had a bfp dream :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Michellebelle

Aww Destiny, I'm sorry. Your chart is still staying high, so that's a good sign! Fx for you. Hope AF starts her Christmas vacation very early for all of us!


----------



## Destinyk

Michelle thank you! We should all chip in for a one way ticket to the moon for the witch so she can never come back :haha:


----------



## Destinyk

This chart makes me feel a little better with her late +HPT but I'm not getting too hopeful unless my temps are still high at and past 16dpo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 81.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dreamer320

Sorry Destiny. Don't give up just yet!


----------



## baby_rose

Sorry dest give it a few days i got a majorrrr dip i knew it af should be here shortly.... im going back on diet mode its the only thing that makes me feell better i lost half the weight i gained during my "scare" anywho again fx for all you ladies :) ill peek in occasionally:) dont think there will be another month ill just accept now that its not meant to be.....

Mel hope your still around fx for u too girl


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer and baby rose thank you guys! I think you should do your thing babyrose and NTNP to avoid the stress that sounds wonderful to me right now but I'm impatient. I was thinking at like 4am I had some water and maybe it diluted my wee? Was just a thought ;/


----------



## Oasis717

Baby rose you had a fantastic cycle this time, really hoping it means promising things for the future for you xx
Destiny an id doesn't have to be massive it can be slight and you dipped on 11dpo so it could just be early!! Xx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis your right! But then how did I get faint lines on 10&11dpo? This cycle is wacky and really killing me :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry about :bfn: s ladies :( nothing here, digi opk was an open O so not yet :) started on CD10 as recommended by the paper!


----------



## cutieq

Been MIA a bit. Gonna go catch up now!


----------



## Oasis717

Destiny they could have been evaps, as I said I've had killer pink evaps on more than one test! Youre def not out yet! Xx


----------



## Dreamer320

Nice rise oasis!!!


----------



## melewen

Baby rose ha! I am here, I check in with you girls at least twice a day :) just trying to stay chill over here, waiting to O. Im expecting to be fertile of course thanksgiving day (we are hosting!!) and the few days after which are DH's best friend's rehearsal dinner and wedding. Can't decide if all that is good.. Or bad! Lol

Your cycle looks great!! I wish you would link your chart. Definitely don't count yourself yet!!

Dest so excited to see what's to come!!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks dreamer but now a massive drop lol xx


----------



## Destinyk

Booooo massive drop but I was expecting it with the neg HPTs the :witch: is on the way. Not that upset though OH and I bought our wedding bands last night yay!


----------



## x-ginge-x

boo destiny thats sucks but great looking normal chart you got there!!

started the digi opks yesterday and got an empty circle, this morning is a flashing smiley!! though i have accidentall pushed the test stick back into the holder and now when i remove its sayingrefer to leaflet so going to leave old stick in until i test again in the morning!! goingto test with standard opk this afternoon maybe i am going to o early!


----------



## Oasis717

Destiny your charts are great, no spotting, great temps, fantastic lp, it won't be long! Xxx


----------



## Destinyk

Thank you ginge and yay for possible early O! Id love to chop another day or two from my cycle though im pretty content with 30 and if AF shows today my cycle was 29 days! Woooohoooo hope this is a permanent goodbye to 38CDS!


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis thank you I hope so! Sorry about your drop but hey we can be cycle buddies now since well be super close in days if not exactly on the money :thumbup:


----------



## kmpreston

Sorry about your drop destiny, was looking so promising. How have you cut your cycle length down? Mine seem to be getting longer and longer :( thinking this one will go on til at least day 38

At least I have finally ovulated now. Hoping for a bit more of a rise now though


----------



## Destinyk

KM thank you girl glad you Od FX for you! The only two things I can put down to my cycles shortenting are: hormones balancing out from lack of BC for a couple months & when I'm on AF I drink a cup of raspberry leaf tea a day. Red raspberry leaf tea has many benefits such as strengthening the uterus etc but it also regulates your cycles, if you are not trying red raspberry lead tea I would definitely recommend it. I only drink it during AF as it is not recommend throughout your cycle if you are TTC because it can cause miscarriage in early pregnancy. Lots of women drink this tea in the third trimester to strenghten the uterus to prepare for labor, it is said to make contractions much more effective!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks destiny but I'm only 6dpo so not due AF for another 6 days or so yet it should go back up tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis oops I didn't realize your DPO :dohh: FX for you then


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> KM thank you girl glad you Od FX for you! The only two things I can put down to my cycles shortenting are: hormones balancing out from lack of BC for a couple months & when I'm on AF I drink a cup of raspberry leaf tea a day. Red raspberry leaf tea has many benefits such as strengthening the uterus etc but it also regulates your cycles, if you are not trying red raspberry lead tea I would definitely recommend it. I only drink it during AF as it is not recommend throughout your cycle if you are TTC because it can cause miscarriage in early pregnancy. Lots of women drink this tea in the third trimester to strenghten the uterus to prepare for labor, it is said to make contractions much more effective!

If only I could bear to drink tea of any description! I'll just cross my fingers that my cycles balance themselves out with the next one. Only stopped the pill in late June


----------



## cutieq

I'm a fan of the raspberry leaf tea too!


----------



## Destinyk

KM I'll be honest I am NOT a tea person but the only thing I look forward to during AF is drinking this tea it is great but I understand FX your cycles balance out.

Cutie hooray for red raspberry leaf tea! And hooray for your chart! :thumbup: FX!!!


----------



## Destinyk

Btw I just tried grapefruit juice, bought it because it supposedly helps with CM, and it tastes like shizz yay! :dohh:


----------



## baby_rose

Cd1 here girls blah lol hey at least I enjoyed some drinks yesterday:p lets not forget the pleasures of life lmao


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> Destiny your charts are great, no spotting, great temps, fantastic lp, it won't be long! Xxx

My post O chart is starting to look like yours. Hopefully this few days of staying at one temp is a good thing?!


----------



## Oasis717

Km. Omg literally just noticed that!! Hoping this means good things 7dpo here and had slight cramping last night and boobs slightly tender but that's all xx


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> Km. Omg literally just noticed that!! Hoping this means good things 7dpo here and had slight cramping last night and boobs slightly tender but that's all xx

I have a niggling pain on the left side which I'm hoping is possibly good news


----------



## Dreamer320

Cutie ur chart looks great! Yay

Destiny-sorry about the temps but it's great your cycles r on track now! 

Km- nice temps!

Afm.... My bleeding was way too intense and doc put me on birth control until we figure things out. The second I took one pull, my period stopped. Thank God. I'm severely anemic so I was feeling beyond miserable. No more TTC for me ladies. My endometrium lining is very thick, they didn't diagnose me with endometriosis just yet but I have a feeling it is . I have tons of cysts too! Sooo I will be happy with my little miracle toddler girl :kiss: what's meant to be will in fact be!

I will check in to see your progress :) and who knows if we end up with another miracle but it won't be anytime soon.. And that is OK! 

My daughter is a handful anyways , maybe God is thinking I can't handle another one cuz she is so high maintenance!! But she's my world and I don't want TTC to interfere with my happiness I have in her if that makes sense.

Xoxoxo and thank you all for your support throughout this amazing journey!!


----------



## Oasis717

Oooo exciting hoping for you km, the mild cramping started last night for me xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh dreamer I am sorry I had endometrosis myself in my twenties, I had laser surgery, implants to induce a menopause state and BC! I went on to have three children so don't loose hope xxxx


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose I'm really craving some wine & you know what I think I might have some because I CAN :wine:

Dreamer thank you witch still hasn't shown, what gives AF?! Sorry that you are on BC now, as you said things do happen for a reason and maybe the man upstairs has another plan for you that wasn't exactly the way you pictured. I'm confident you will have another miracle baby, best of luck to you enjoy your little lady :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

BFN on a 4 day early test when I'm 6 days away from AF, why oh why did I waste it!! Xx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis we've all been there done that girly! FX for you still!

AFM has shown her face slightly, she was there when I wiped after oeeing but it was soooo light pink


----------



## Oasis717

Thankyou xx So annoyed at myself cause only got ICS now, doh! Oh well, still early I guess, I can hope, sorry AF is coming but you never know third time lucky and third cycle charting coming up! Xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Afternoon ladies got solid smiley this morning! I am very confused no temp this morning as I had an unsettled newborn during the night! How long will the smiley stay on the screen?


----------



## cutieq

Ginge, the smiley will stay there for 2 days.


----------



## Oasis717

Cutie your temps are looking really good! Xxx


----------



## cutieq

Thanks oasis. Boobs have gotten pretty sore the last 2 days. I test on Thursday.


----------



## Oasis717

Sounds good, looking forward to your test, my boobs just started to hurt today but I regret testing at 7dpo but I had 3 ICS with faint lines! Xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well my normal opk is a negative for sure, false peak I believe :) I never ovulate this early, though it is fun using them hehe


----------



## cutieq

Ginge, bd anyway. I had a smiley very early this cycle and thought it was wrong but it turned out to be my real O.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have used a normal opk too, and theres barely a second line, I have pcos so i expected a false peak about now :) one day of empty circle one day of flashing and then i got a solid!


----------



## cutieq

Gotcha. That's exactly what I got. Always good to have opks and temps to double check.


----------



## Destinyk

Witch made her grand entrance yesterday so CD2 here! Started drinking grapefruit juice ywsterday and its terrible :( FX for you oasis and cutie. Can't believe you haven't tested yet cutie!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Wow unable to test this am with digi as smiley stays on screen for 48 hours :dohh: how irritating


----------



## cutieq

Major drop for me this morning so I guess AF is on her way. :(


----------



## kmpreston

My temp has gone straight back below the coverline today :(


----------



## cutieq

Km, that's very odd because it definitely looks like you ovulated.


----------



## baby_rose

Thought i should note af came ATTACK MODE >.< LMAO murder scene this morning i wanted to cry cause i was half asleep lmaoooooo all bad hahahha anywho Still following girls


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie noooo :( I had such high hopes for you, christmas BFP it is!


----------



## cutieq

Yea. Although still high, that dip lets me know AF is coming.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Gutted cutie and maybe an implantation dip, def looks like you ovulate, see what tomorrows temp is :D nothing really to report normal OPKS are negative and I cant use the digis again this month :wacko:


----------



## cutieq

Hoping you o soon ginge! 11dpo seems late for a dip but we'll see. Just glad I will get to know soon!


----------



## kmpreston

cutieq said:


> Km, that's very odd because it definitely looks like you ovulated.

I know but my coverline seems stupidly high too. Did an OPK today and it's as negative as can be so I def did O last time id say. Had niggling/sharp pain on my left hand side all day today two. Hopefully this is something!


----------



## Oasis717

So ladies 4 ICS yest v v faint line, 3 today all with more noticeable lines but BFN on Superdrug 4 day early test 10miu i've had 50 of these tests and no evaps til now all stark white til yest and I've only 7 left! How unfair:( xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141124_232559~2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## baby_rose

Omgggg i seee it!!!!!!! Yey don't worry give ita few days


----------



## Oasis717

But baby rose these Superdrug Early tests are soooooo reliable and if those ICS were true it would be showing on there too! Oh I bloody hate this lol. I'm doing another at 1.30am if that's got a line, well, I dunno lol xxx


----------



## melewen

Oasis that is a bfp to me!!


----------



## cutieq

Definitely see it! Could just be different sensitivities!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies but they are both 10miu and the Superdrug 4 day early test has never been wrong before so I just dont know, just gunna do another ic am expecting stark white!xx


----------



## Oasis717

Nope nothing on the last ic, they were terrible evaps, so real, really got my hopes up ladies:( xxx


----------



## Michellebelle

Oasis, good luck! Hope it comes back positive!

Babyrose, sorry AF came with such a vengeance. That's the worst.

Cutie, hope that is an implantation dip!

Melewen, are you getting close to O time? 

Ginge, good luck!

KMPreston, your temps are a bit of a head scratcher this month. Hope things clarify themselves soon!

Destiny, hope you're doing well and you get your Christmas BFP this cycle!

AFM, on 5 dpo today. Not even the faintest of symptoms. Oh well, we shall see what the next few days bring!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Michelle but the last one was neg:( oh well, good luck to you! Xx


----------



## Michellebelle

Boo. I hope that was just a fluke, oasis. Are you going to test again tomorrow?


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you, i've only got about 7 ICS left now but after that I'm not sure its worth it!They looked so real, will use them up but I don't have any symptoms of anything not even pmt! AF due sat xx


----------



## cutieq

Ugh. I hate evaps! Another drop for me so I'm pretty sure I'm out now.


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis I hate those bloody evaps they get your hopes up so high :( 9 DPO is still early girl FX for you


Michelle thank you CD3 here and AF is already lightening up, FX for you!! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## kmpreston

This cycle is a nightmare that needs to be over already :( why am I back down to 35.9?! Stupid stupid body


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi Destiny, I think on Saturday.. Depending on if my temps are looking good. Then I think I'll be 10 dpo. 

KMPreston.. I feel like my chart has been really wacky this cycle too. It's like our bodies are like.... Hey, see if you can decipher the code this month. Good luck! Ugh.. Why can't things be more clear? Next cycle, im definitely using opks.


----------



## melewen

Stalking over here :) was so convinced both dest and babyrose were getting Bfp's this month!! Pshhhh 

AFM think I've determined I have low thyroid. I have such a low bbt and my fingers and toes are always cold and I've put on about five pounds lately that WONT come off, even though I eat super healthy and run and do yoga and hardly drink wine (at least during the tww.. Lol) and It's always been easy for me to lose the lbs! When I went to the regular doc maybe 8-9 months ago she said my levels were borderline low so they did an u/s (HORRID! ultrasound of your freaking neck) and said everything was ok and my OB has said my levels are ok, BUT I've read it can be tough and sometimes impossible to detect from labs alone. So I'm doing this "diet recovery" program WHICH IS AWESOME, because it's basically like eat a ton of food, whatever you want, ideally ice cream for breakfast, and sleep a ton and don't exercise, for a month, to resuscitate the metabolism since mine has probably been in starvation mode for a while! Doing inversion and chin lock yoga poses everyday to encourage thyroid function and I'm taking loads of coconut oil and resistant starch. Hoping to see my temp go up overall!

As for my cycle I'm only cd11 but yesterday had PF on my microscope so we BD'd and I guess we will tonight too if I get more ferning or a darker OPK... I was expecting my monitor to ask for a test today (I started it a day late so it thinks I'm cd10) but it's not?? I was so hoping to take one today!


----------



## Destinyk

Michelle FX for yor girly!

Mel I was hoping so too especially with those stupid faint lines. Hope everything works out for you and maybe you'll O early!


----------



## Oasis717

10dpo today and still no spotting found this chart hopefully you can still get a bfp with even temps xx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-11-26-09-18-25.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cutieq

Any care to take a guess what the heck my chart is doing?!


----------



## Oasis717

Cutie implantation is between 6 and 12 dpo so that could well be an id yest  looking forward to tomorrows temp xx
AFM I'm out went to the loo and not spotting but what I get every month before the spotting beige cm, oh well hurry up AF xx


----------



## cutieq

Yea when I'm ready for her, I want her to show up!

I don't think it's a dip :( my chart did this last month.

Spoiler
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=823921&d=1416998408


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> 10dpo today and still no spotting found this chart hopefully you can still get a bfp with even temps xx

We are really quite similar this month


----------



## Michellebelle

Cutie, in the FF chart gallery I saw pregnancy charts where they had two low days like that before rising again like yours. I have my fx that's what is going on with yours.

Oasis, that chart looks similar to yours! I hope you and kmpreston both get your BFPs with your temps!

6 dpo over here and no symptoms. Not even sore boobs haha. The TWW continues...


----------



## cutieq

Thanks Michelle. I'm not hopeful but we'll see. I don't have anything close to a faint line so I'm very doubtful.

Your chart on the other hand looks great!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks cutie! I know it's too early for implantation over here, so I feel like the next few days of temps will tell me a lot more.


----------



## x-ginge-x

not too early for implantation my son implanted at 4dpo! Nothing much happening here, tried to use digi opk again and i just got 3 symbol error saying i have had my peak bugger off, should reset itself tomorrow, going to try again then, got a dark but not yet positive standard opk! Expecting to O on 16 this month ... fingers crossed!


----------



## melewen

Cutie I really wouldn't quit the progesterone til at least tomorrow, see what your temp does then..


----------



## kmpreston

Definitely TMI but I have had so much CM the last two days. It's somehwere between sticky and creamy. I so hope this is a good sign!


----------



## cutieq

Mel, I took the progesterone today. Dying to see tomorrow's temps. 

Km, hopefully that's a good sign!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well did another OPK and much lighter than earlier, taking the darker one as + unless proven otherwise!!


----------



## babifever

Blood/urine came back positive for microalbuminurea (kidney malfunction, could be earlier stage of kidney failure or kidney disease). So I have to do a 24 hour urine collection on Friday. Glucose levels went from 7.4 to 9.0 since this June. So my diabetes has worsened. I'm so fearful right now about my kidneys and possibly not being able to have another child. I'm praying for the best right now. Will see my doc this sat, hopefully she will explain my situation better and review my abdominal, pelvic and transvaginal ultra sound. I have a pap smear scheduled on Dec 5 and a renal ultrasound scheduled on Dec 12. Ultimately I will have to change my diet in order to live and start back exercising. I also need to lose weight. Will keep you guys in loop. Hugs.


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh no babifever! Thinking good thoughts for you. 

Happy thanksgiving everyone! This is one of my favorite holidays, so excited to see family today.

Over here, big temp dip this morning. I'm hoping for a rise tomorrow and hoping this doesn't mean AF is on her way.


----------



## cutieq

FX Michelle.

Sending you hugs babifever and wishing you the best of luck.

My temp stayed up, but I think it's the progesterone. AF should be here in a few days.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Michelle but I'm out BFN at 11dpo and spotting bright red:( onwards for a Xmas bfp? Good luck everyone xx
Km we are so similar this cycle I hope yours turns out different to mine xx


----------



## cutieq

FX for a new cycle!!


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks Michelle but I'm out BFN at 11dpo and spotting bright red:( onwards for a Xmas bfp? Good luck everyone xx
> Km we are so similar this cycle I hope yours turns out different to mine xx

So sorry oasis....
And no I don't think it will :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

hugs babi i hope it all works out

got my pos opks fingers crossed for a temp rise


----------



## Oasis717

kmpreston said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Michelle but I'm out BFN at 11dpo and spotting bright red:( onwards for a Xmas bfp? Good luck everyone xx
> Km we are so similar this cycle I hope yours turns out different to mine xx
> 
> So sorry oasis....
> And no I don't think it will :(Click to expand...

Thanks hunni, well I hope so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Michelle but I'm out BFN at 11dpo and spotting bright red:( onwards for a Xmas bfp? Good luck everyone xx
> Km we are so similar this cycle I hope yours turns out different to mine xx
> 
> So sorry oasis....
> And no I don't think it will :(Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunni, well I hope so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xxxClick to expand...

My temps are just so ridiculously low all the time. I'm surely not a good oven for a little bun. I got a new thermometer that says exactly the same. Even now at bath time my temp is still only 36.23


----------



## Oasis717

I know they do seem a bit on the low side but I think maybe that's just normal for you? My temps are lower than most charts I see, hopefully we are warm enough, with my youngest Ds 1 my temps were even lower! 35. Something before o so don't sorry I'm sure its OK xxx


----------



## kmpreston

So after posting this I had an epiphany and thought "I now have two thermometers lets try temping vaginally"...37'C! That's a big difference!!! But can't do this now til next month cause surely it will screw my chart up?!


----------



## Oasis717

Here's my chart from when I conceived Ds 1 my temps were way lower! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-10-26-14-33-20.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Oasis717

Oh wow really maybe mine would be higher too that way! Xx


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> Oh wow really maybe mine would be higher too that way! Xx

Maybe. Hoping it's more accurate. Reckon I must sleep with my mouth open


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have low temps, mine are almost always below 36 pre o, and only just above after!!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I have low temps, mine are almost always below 36 pre o, and only just above after!!

Why are we so cold guys?!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Decided i'm a reptile hehe possibly an alien, as my core temp is low yet i'm always warm, puzzles my husband hehe


----------



## Michellebelle

I think I have low temps too! Kmpreston, I would wait for a new cycle before switching how you temp. I think you're right, it will make your chart inaccurate this cycle? 

Oasis, sorry you're out this cycle :( bring on the Christmas BFP!

I'm just praying for a temp jump tomorrow morning.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Michelle, looking forward to your temp tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Yay Michelle what a great rise this morning looking good! Xx


----------



## Oasis717

Ladies am I going mad or has this person got my chart? Shes asking if shes ovulated but all i can see is my own chart!Xx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2260269-please-look-my-chart-have-od-yet.html


----------



## x-ginge-x

I had this problem a while back and i needed to clear my cookies x


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> Ladies am I going mad or has this person got my chart? Shes asking if shes ovulated but all i can see is my own chart!Xx
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2260269-please-look-my-chart-have-od-yet.html

Can't see any chart at all but didn't this happen the other day with someone and it turned out to be an error?


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks oasis! Even with a temp rise, I'm starting to think I'm out. Before AF, it always is like I can feel my endometrium starting to break down, and I think I could feel it this morning. boo. I'll test tomorrow just in case, of course and hope it was just my imagination!


----------



## melewen

Ladies with low temps!! That's usually a sign of low metabolism or low thyroid function. I think that's definitely what's going on me and I'm doing a program to help rev my metabolism AND... My temps today and yesterday were higher than they have ever been in the follicular phase. Woohoo! It's Matt Stone's Diet Recovery program and his ebook about it is free. There are loads of women I've read doing it, raising their temps a ton, and getting pg easily. The best part is the program is like.. Eating a ton and relaxing. Awesome. So far working for me! But it's not good to have low temps. I used to think that was just how my body was too, but it's much healthier to have a high temp and rumbling revving metabolism. Yowza!


----------



## Oasis717

Ah I shall clear my cookies xxx
Michelle I think I have the same problem my lining is breaking down around 10/11 dpo (earlier on previous cycles but I think I've corrected that) I wish I could stop this darn spotting altogether! AF due today, wish it would hurry up already xxx


----------



## kmpreston

My oral temp is down today but vaginally it is up. Definitely gonna have to change methods! Feel like I'm out this month tho. BFN this morning and AF due on monday


----------



## x-ginge-x

discarded my temp this morning, was awake till 4am worrying about my son coughing in the next room, and i have a sore throat so slept with my mouth open i think :/ may temp vaginally next month


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> discarded my temp this morning, was awake till 4am worrying about my son coughing in the next room, and i have a sore throat so slept with my mouth open i think :/ may temp vaginally next month

I definitely am cause mouth fluctates way too much. Yesterday mouth was 36.1 today is 35.9. Vaginally it was 36.6 yesterday and 36.7 today so now such a huge difference


----------



## Destinyk

Just checking in ladies CD7 here, hoping everyone is doing well


----------



## Michellebelle

I think I'm probably out this month and feeling bummed. Feel like AF is on her way. Temp drop today, and tested this morning on an IC and BFN. 

I expect AF will be here today or tomorrow. 

Yesterday husband asked me what I want for Christmas and I said "A baby." Let's see if he can deliver :)


----------



## Oasis717

Well I'm now officially late for AF which hasn't happened in a year so looks as though b6 and diet change really does improve lp ladies! I'm not pregnant still BFN on ICS but hoping this increase in lp will help me get that bfp. Woyukd dearly, dearly love one for Xmas xx


----------



## melewen

Yay oasis! I'm taking b6 too


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> Well I'm now officially late for AF which hasn't happened in a year so looks as though b6 and diet change really does improve lp ladies! I'm not pregnant still BFN on ICS but hoping this increase in lp will help me get that bfp. Woyukd dearly, dearly love one for Xmas xx

You're only 13 dpo, you're not totally out yet. But even if you are a longer LP is great! Think I feel AF on her way. Would love my LP to lengthen


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay oasis! I started a bcomplex this cycle and am going to continue next cycle too.

Kmpreston, thinking good thoughts for you. Hope your temp goes back up tomorrow.

Over here, no spotting yet, but I feel it's only a matter of time, esp with the drop in temp and just feeling I'm getting in my uterus area.


----------



## kmpreston

Michellebelle said:


> Yay oasis! I started a bcomplex this cycle and am going to continue next cycle too.
> 
> Kmpreston, thinking good thoughts for you. Hope your temp goes back up tomorrow.
> 
> Over here, no spotting yet, but I feel it's only a matter of time, esp with the drop in temp and just feeling I'm getting in my uterus area.

Ye that's the feeling I've got too


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies hope the b6 helps you too, AF here this morning, really happy with my 13day lp and settled temps though so hoping for this cycle xx


----------



## Michellebelle

A 13 day leutal phase is great!

My temps are back up this morning, I think cause it was just warmer last night. Either way, I hope AF stays away for a couple of days. It would be nice to have a longer leutal phase this cycle too. A lot of times mine are 10-11. It would be great for 12 or 13!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well temp was up again this morning discarded yesterdays so it appears I ovulated, taking B6 from now until AF hoping it lengthens my LP, didn't want to take before as it can delay ovulation and CD16 is bad enough!


----------



## Oasis717

Ginge the b6 gave me a one day earlier o! CD 14 instead of my usual 15 xx
Thanks Michelle, I'm so hoping for a Xmas bfp and I'll be around 10dpo on Xmas day, great rise for you! Xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I just didnt want to run the risk of a later O this cycle, CD21 is latest I have o'd so far!!


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> Ginge the b6 gave me a one day earlier o! CD 14 instead of my usual 15 xx
> Thanks Michelle, I'm so hoping for a Xmas bfp and I'll be around 10dpo on Xmas day, great rise for you! Xx

If I'm not pregnant this cycle I don't reckon I'll O now until Christmas day :(


----------



## kmpreston

Michellebelle said:


> A 13 day leutal phase is great!
> 
> My temps are back up this morning, I think cause it was just warmer last night. Either way, I hope AF stays away for a couple of days. It would be nice to have a longer leutal phase this cycle too. A lot of times mine are 10-11. It would be great for 12 or 13!

I see that you O'd ridiculously late like me this month. I seem to get to 11dpo every month and then my period starts right on day 12 as predicted :( so she should be here tomorrow and I feel like she will be


----------



## Oasis717

Km I'm crossing everything for you! Xx


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> Km I'm crossing everything for you! Xx

I don't think anythings saving ME this month. Definitely feel the pre period cramping now :(


----------



## Michellebelle

kmpreston said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> A 13 day leutal phase is great!
> 
> My temps are back up this morning, I think cause it was just warmer last night. Either way, I hope AF stays away for a couple of days. It would be nice to have a longer leutal phase this cycle too. A lot of times mine are 10-11. It would be great for 12 or 13!
> 
> I see that you O'd ridiculously late like me this month. I seem to get to 11dpo every month and then my period starts right on day 12 as predicted :( so she should be here tomorrow and I feel like she will beClick to expand...

I still have my fingers crossed for you!

And yes, this has been a crazy long cycle for me. I had a bad cold at the start of this month and took a lot of medicine, so I'm thinking that may have something to do with it.


----------



## kmpreston

Michellebelle said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> A 13 day leutal phase is great!
> 
> My temps are back up this morning, I think cause it was just warmer last night. Either way, I hope AF stays away for a couple of days. It would be nice to have a longer leutal phase this cycle too. A lot of times mine are 10-11. It would be great for 12 or 13!
> 
> I see that you O'd ridiculously late like me this month. I seem to get to 11dpo every month and then my period starts right on day 12 as predicted :( so she should be here tomorrow and I feel like she will beClick to expand...
> 
> I still have my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> And yes, this has been a crazy long cycle for me. I had a bad cold at the start of this month and took a lot of medicine, so I'm thinking that may have something to do with it.Click to expand...

I keep getting BFN and I feel like she's coming so I give up. This cycle has been horridly long. At this rate I'll only be having 9 cycles a year :( hoping for a slightly shorter cycle this time. 32 days would be nice


----------



## kmpreston

Oooh happy 200 pages guys


----------



## Michellebelle

Wooo! 200!!! heheee. Hopefully that means lots of luck for all of us in December.


----------



## Oasis717

Yay happy 200 pages We have decided we are going all out this month!!! Love, love love a Xmas bfp xx


----------



## kmpreston

No sign of AF this mornin but I had a drop so it's on its way :( only had a slight drop orally but a 0.3 drop vaginally so that method is def more accurate. 

Sigh. 

Here's hoping to Christmas morning conception because beyond that I'm screwed over the holidays, DH will be drunk :(


----------



## Oasis717

Hope you're wrong km as you usually have an 11day lp so you are late, plus your temps are up compared to your last two cycles so im still hoping for you xxx


----------



## baby_rose

Still stalking girls..... not sure how i feel about temping this month.... the bf keeps insisting that i don't give uppp im just wondering why our thread hasnt had bfps u girls think we stress more with having to temp?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Removed the digital ovulation test results as they were interfering with my crosshairs and clearly incorrect!


----------



## babifever

Happy 200! Abdominal ultrasound came back normal for everything, accept liver was undetermined. So they gave me a blood test to check liver functioning. Pelvic/ultrasound was normal besides 2 small fibroids in the body of the uterus, largest measuring 1.5 cm. There is also a small amount of free cul-de-sac fluid which is within physiologic limits......my doctor was super short about discussing the results and when asked could any of this cause fertility issues she said NO. Yet when I search the internet, I read it can. I'm going to consult with my gyn on Friday. Still in the air about everything. I also got a call that I have to submit the 24 hr urine sample to confirm Microalbuminurea AGAIN. Apparently after I submitted it over the weekend based on their instructions, weekend submissions are not accepted. That pissed me off in it self. Does anybody know anything about fibroids?


----------



## x-ginge-x

My mum's had fibroids for years never done squat to her she's conceived 3 kids at the drop of her knickers 2 of those resulting in kiddies


----------



## babifever

x-ginge-x said:


> My mum's had fibroids for years never done squat to her she's conceived 3 kids at the drop of her knickers 2 of those resulting in kiddies

drop of her knickers??


----------



## Oasis717

Baby rose I wonder the same thing! I really tried not to stress last cycle too:( I have to temp cause I need to know if I'm o or not as does everyone else I'm sure but I reckon the temps after o do stress us you know xx


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis I get what your saying but knowin if we have O'd or not won't change whether or not it happened. I feel the same way as you but I can't help wondering if I didn't temp and know when I ovulated but instead had sex every other day would I be better off?!


----------



## Oasis717

Km I know, I was just thinking the same thing! The thing is I know when I'm coming up for o anyway and increase bd naturally cause I'm so much more in the mood so do we really need to temp? Maybe we should be brave and try one cycle not temping! Xx


----------



## Destinyk

Been stalking ladies lots going on here as we've set wedding date for January 11! It would be cool to toss the thermometers and OPKs this month as a test run I mean what's one more month? Very tempting. I didn't temp today as I had to get up 30 mins before temp time to clean a mess as my poor pup has been running from both ends since last night since OH decided to slip his some turkey! :( I knew it wouldn't be accurate so I didn't bother


----------



## Michellebelle

Jan 11th! So soon! Congrats Destiny!

Over here, 12 dpo. Took a test this morning and BFN so positive I'm out because I feel if I were pregnant I would at least have a squinter by now.

Just waiting for AF to show. But no spotting yet, so I'm really happy that this cycle will have a 12 day LP.. Maybe 13! I've been taking a bcomplex and it seems to be helping!


----------



## melewen

Baby rose maybe you should temp til you O, like me! Way way way less stressful in my opinion. I didn't even test early once last month!


----------



## x-ginge-x

babifever said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> My mum's had fibroids for years never done squat to her she's conceived 3 kids at the drop of her knickers 2 of those resulting in kiddies
> 
> drop of her knickers??Click to expand...

:haha: yes she was very fertile didn't have to try to get pregnant, she got pregnant at 14 and had my brother at 15, she had a miscarriage at 20weeks and then had me at 23!


----------



## kmpreston

Michellebelle said:


> Jan 11th! So soon! Congrats Destiny!
> 
> Over here, 12 dpo. Took a test this morning and BFN so positive I'm out because I feel if I were pregnant I would at least have a squinter by now.
> 
> Just waiting for AF to show. But no spotting yet, so I'm really happy that this cycle will have a 12 day LP.. Maybe 13! I've been taking a bcomplex and it seems to be helping!

Me too!


----------



## Oasis717

Really glad the b vits are helping us! Even one day longer lp is fab I've got some clear blue ovulation sticks with monitor for this month, I really think the stress doesn't help as your body produces cortisol in reaction to the stress which lowers progesterone, I really need to chill out this cycle! Xxx


----------



## Michellebelle

Kmpreston, saw that AF showed. :(. Happy that you did have a longer LP though!

Over here, my temp is still high, so I tested again this morning on an IC and of course got a clear bfn. According to FF, AF is supposed to show today, so we shall see!


----------



## Oasis717

Km so sorry AF showed but great to have an extra lp day xxx


----------



## kmpreston

Knew she was coming so im feeling ok but God I wish it was as easy for us as it is for most people


----------



## Michellebelle

Yeah, I used to always hate getting AF growing up. Now I hate it even more!


----------



## kmpreston

I was trying to be positive and no too disappointed today but I actuallly feel really depressed and want to cry


----------



## x-ginge-x

Then cry, I know I do, and feel better after it too!


----------



## babifever

Hey ladies just wonna wish yal some love, patience and baby dust. I haven't been very interactive, trying to figure out some things, will keep yal updated. Finally focusing on weight loss. I have a feeling its the key to conceiving. I relaxed last night that I haven't used BC or protection since 2010. So I'm wondering, have I been technically ttc since then? Or should I just count these last 4 months. Just wondering how the doctor will determine it on Friday.


----------



## kmpreston

I think I possibly need to lose weight too but can't stop eating at the moment :(


----------



## Michellebelle

kmpreston said:


> I was trying to be positive and no too disappointed today but I actuallly feel really depressed and want to cry

Definitely cry! I know I broke down and cried in the shower a few days ago about ttc frustrations. It did make me feel a lot better. Though it doesn't exactly solve anything, I think our bodies need that emotional release! *hugs*


----------



## Oasis717

Km I cried this month too:( I also need to loose weight, I've lost 1st 7 but I've still 2 stone to loose but I get so down about TTC that I end up in a vicious circle of eating junk. I was so positive at the beginning of last cycle and ate so well then when I realised I was out yet again I thought what's the point:( loosing hope if I'm honest I think I'm just too old! Xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well my temp has gone up this morning and had a very weird cramp that would not let up, was very strange!


----------



## Oasis717

Ginge you not only can get an implantation dip with implantation but you can get a rise instead! Looking hopeful for you xxx


----------



## Michellebelle

Ooooh Ginge, based on what oasis said, that looks very promising!

My temp is still up, but bfn on ICs. At 14 dpo, I think there would at least be a hint of a line if I were pregnant. If AF doesn't show and my temps are still up tomorrow, maybe I'll break out the FRER for testing.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm not getting my hopes up, very much ignoring the urge to start POAS! going to aim for at least 9dpo as thats when I got my pos with my son!


----------



## Oasis717

Youre better than me ginge I start at 3dpo lol. Xxx
Michelle your temps still look so good have you any symptoms? Xxx


----------



## baby_rose

Hey ladies! Dest where are u! Mel yes thst sounds like a plan.....
Girls i finally saw my doctor and ill be referred to a specialist in the next few weeks im sort if excited and scared i will finally knoe whats going on.... i wont be doing so mucj ttc this cycle but i will stay hoping luck to u ladies!


----------



## baby_rose

Awesome chart Michelle!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thats great news baby rose!! Fingers crossed for you! xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck baby rosexxx


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck baby rose! AFM, I was excited about my temps, but I looks like AF is about to show. Got home from work and noticed some light spotting. Oh well. Disappointed, but happy about my 14 day LP!


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose here I am! Been stalking really this wait for O is so boring, so glad to hear you'll know what's going on soon! 

Grapefruit juice has really been helping with the CM girls, I had tons of watery today and I haven't had that in ages!


----------



## babifever

I hear losing weight can do wonders for ttc.....


----------



## Oasis717

Hey ladies how is everyone CD 5 and AF is leaving, god I hate the wait for o!!!! Destiny I might get some grapefruit juice xx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis so far it's been working well for me and I haven't been all that consistent with drinking (Im warning you the after taste isnt really pleasant) let's see if I get any EWCM!

Ladies unrelated question here Im getting married in the beach on January 11 and I was wondering if having aisle music is a must? I'm not sure how wed pull it off and I'm not sure how much a dj would charge to play prerecorded music (will be calling one today) but if we decide to forgo the music do you think it would be awkward with the silence besides the waves and stuff in the background?


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis so far it's been working well for me and I haven't been all that consistent with drinking (Im warning you the after taste isnt really pleasant) let's see if I get any EWCM!

Ladies unrelated question here Im getting married in the beach on January 11 and I was wondering if having aisle music is a must? I'm not sure how wed pull it off and I'm not sure how much a dj would charge to play prerecorded music (will be calling one today) but if we decide to forgo the music do you think it would be awkward with the silence besides the waves and stuff in the background?


----------



## Dreamer320

Hi girls!!! I still check up on this thread!! Hope all is well :) miss u! :flower:

Destiny- that's great news about your wedding! What hotel?? Im asking because usually the hotel wedding coordinator can help with that. If you are having a hard time...get a wireless speaker and stream whatever song (preferably instrumental it's more forgiving if it's loud and windy ) from a cell phone. (Let the best man or maid of honor handle that) Hopefully the hotels wifi reaches out that far so you have a perfect connection? Just ideas. It's not going to be silent between the wind, waves, birds.. Etc. 

It's your day. If you just want the natural ambience to "sing" for ya... It will be perfect.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hello ladies :bfn: at 7dpo of course! hehe oh well I like to POAS


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer thank you :) it's actually not with a hotel we found a lady who is a notary and does beach weddings an decorates and everything but she doesn't do the music I called her today and asked. However I asked her if people have done without music and she said many people have and it was never awkward because of what you said wind, waves etc. I feel like the ceremony will be more relaxed and flow more smoothly without music, I like the idea of the ambience singing. We think we are going to go with no music :) thanks a lot girl!


----------



## Michellebelle

Destiny, a beach wedding sounds so perfect!

Ginge, 7 dpo is sooo early, but yes, it's always so tempting hehe

Over here, temp drop today and I'm just waiting for AF to arrive. Only had a tiny bit of brown spotting today. This cycle has been sooo long, I'm anxious to get onto a new one already!


----------



## Dreamer320

Destiny- that's great that u didn't have to go with a hotel!! I NEVER knew u could do it that way! I wish I could of done that! It sounds so stress free and romantic!! It'll b beautiful :)


Good luck this month everyone :dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Hey Dreamer hope you're OK? Whereabouts are you in your cycle xx
Ginge sorry bout the BFN but still early yet xx
Michelle sorry about the temp drop, waiting for AF is such a pain it seems to take forever to get to o again xxx
Destiny whatever you decide will be amazing but I def doing think no music will be quiet as you will be surrounded by the waves etc it will be wonderful, I would have loved to have got married on a beach but having said that it really was the happiest day of my life and I was just so happy to be marrying my gorgeous husband its going to be a fantastic day for you, so exciting xxx
AFM slightly confused by the two opks I've done today and yest , not sure why I did one as I don't normally start testing til about cd9, the line I got today and yest is what I get a couple of days before I get my pos! I usually just have a ghost of a line on cd6 hopoe its not a bad thing! X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141205_142341.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Destinyk

Michelle thank you! Hoping witch stays away from you!

Dreamer I wouldn't say stress free but it's definitely less stressful I would imagine. Our wedding is going to be super informal no bridesmaids or groomsmen, we didn't want to worry about picking this person and not that person, however we are having a flower girl and ring bearer. I can't decide what to give as wedding favors! What did you all give?

Oasis Im sure your wedding day was perfect! I always thought the beach would be so relaxing though and always wanted to marry there. Maybe earlier O could possibly mean longer LP too?!


----------



## babifever

Destinyk said:


> Michelle thank you! Hoping witch stays away from you!
> 
> Dreamer I wouldn't say stress free but it's definitely less stressful I would imagine. Our wedding is going to be super informal no bridesmaids or groomsmen, we didn't want to worry about picking this person and not that person, however we are having a flower girl and ring bearer. I can't decide what to give as wedding favors! What did you all give?
> 
> Oasis Im sure your wedding day was perfect! I always thought the beach would be so relaxing though and always wanted to marry there. Maybe earlier O could possibly mean longer LP too?!

we did the same, no bridesmaids/groomsmen's. We also had 2 flower girls, then my 2 stepdaughters walked out with flowers, then my son as the ring bearer


----------



## Oasis717

Hope so destiny! I got my grapefruit juice today and you weren't joking about the after taste lol xxx


----------



## Michellebelle

Destiny, we did something really similar! We had a small wedding with no wedding party. We actually did a destination wedding so that way we didn't feel guilty not inviting all of our family! It was small and perfect.

THe witch arrived today, so I'm happy to have this new cycle. I'm thinking of taking evening primrose oil this cycle. Have any of you ladies tried that?


----------



## Destinyk

Babifever sounds like it was nice and intimate :)

Oasis haha! You can't say I didn't warn you :haha: honest it gets a little better and easier to get down. Hoping it gives you as much watery as it's been giving me! Love the new pic of your son btw!

Michelle oooooh destination wedding! Where to? Sorry about the witch but as you say new slate for a new cycle! Never used evening primrose but I've seen some ladies have good results with it.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well ladies I may have a squinter but the cameras are not picking it up!


----------



## x-ginge-x

SMU tried my best to get decent pic, bottom has been rewet with water other is dried


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Destiny I think we are going to send that one off to a child model agency, I have a friend in the business and she thinks they would love Brooklyn my 13 year old got accepted when she was 4 but she was too shy to do it lol bless her. Xxxx
Ginge I'm sorry I can't see the lines but its v hard to pick up with a camera when they are faint, good luck! Xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

most recent...we have linessss :shrug::wacko:


----------



## Oasis717

Yay!!!! Now I see that line woo hooxxxxx


----------



## Dreamer320

Ginge- I see it!!!

Oasis- thanks girl! I'm okay. And I have no idea where I am in my cycle. How bad is that? Lol. I took birth control for last two weeks and it's making me ill, I really don't think I'm going to take it anymore. I have to make another doc appt to discuss TTC with them. Last time I went it was really just talk about my crazy heavy period and getting it to stop. So this time I'll have more of a clear head. Lol 

Your son is so cute! Love the new pic!!


Destiny- all weddings bring stress but it's good to know you are simplifying things!! :) I got married in 2010 I gave out these long stem porcelain white roses that were made in Italy. My sister just got married in May (that's where I got this pic of my daughter in aviator) and she gave out expresso cups that were in a heart shaped box. they have a ton of cute beach themed favors too!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Fingers crossed for me ladies, praying these are notorious IC evaps :( x


----------



## Oasis717

Dreamer I dunno I think that's maybe a good thing much less stressful but I'm really sorry the pills are making you ill same here me and hormones just don't mix together!! Hope the doc helps and I hope you feel better soon, and thank you he is a little heart breaker we think! Xxx

Ginge wishing you SO much luck as I know only too well these ICS are notorious for evaps but I'm so hoping its your real bfp xxx


----------



## kmpreston

Weirdly I have just accidentally reported a post with this as my comment. Not quite sure how I have managed it. Hopefully the moderators will realise thay I am stupid

Ginge I have everything crossed for you! 

destiny your wedding plans sound awesome. We've just got married and as long as the day is how you want it, it will feel like you're walking on air, regardless of what others think.

Anyways as for me I'm not temping or using OPKs this month (I hope) as I'm going for the de stressed approach. I'm only taking prenatal vitamins. I'm even gonna drink until my period. I just want to feel normal!!

This cycles a lost cause anyways with my colposcopy appointment. I'd rather not know if I'm missing O whilst I'm banned from DTD!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 827259
> 
> 
> View attachment 827261
> 
> 
> View attachment 827263
> 
> 
> View attachment 827267
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance:

Congrats ginge!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

hoping they get darker now! fingers crossed!


----------



## Dreamer320

YAY Ginge!!!:thumbup::baby::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Oasis717

Congrats ginge!!!xxx
AFM first flashing smiley face on my cbfm hoping for a solid soon xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Shortlived it seems huge temp drop this morning


----------



## Michellebelle

Noo Ginge! I have my fx for you today's temp drop is just a fluke and it goes back up tomorrow.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I hope so but I am clutching at straws and I know it!

EDIT: I still have a faint line on the blue cheapies, chances are it's another chemical :( so upsetting, think I may stick my thermometer in a drawer this month or temp until ovulation is confirmed and then stop, going to use opks as i still have the digis!


----------



## cutieq

Ugh sorry ginge! I hope it's a fluke and your temp rises tomorrow. 

I plan to only temp to confirm o then no more this cycle.


----------



## melewen

Gotta admit that temping only to confirm O is way more relaxing. Or less stressful rather! FX for you Ginge :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Tested with a clearblue +/- and got bfn, 2 green handled cheapies did one with blood also bfn, I give up on this.


----------



## Destinyk

So sorry ginge those nasty lines got me last cycle too :(

Afm first positive OPK which is late for me (the positive not the Oing lol) go a BD in this morning, gotta squeeze some more in!


----------



## Oasis717

So sorry ginge same here I give up on ICS ive had soooo many fake bfp with them its a joke xxx

Does anyone know how long it usually takes to get a solid after a flashing smiley on the cbfm? Xx


----------



## cutieq

Oasis, it can vary greatly. I've had it range from 7 days to 12 hours. I've jumped from no smiley to solid in the same day. How many days of it have you had?

Sorry ginge :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

I got mine the day after the solid, and it was wrong!


----------



## Oasis717

cutieq said:


> Oasis, it can vary greatly. I've had it range from 7 days to 12 hours. I've jumped from no smiley to solid in the same day. How many days of it have you had?
> 
> Sorry ginge :(

Thanks cutie, I'm on the second day of flashing but I'm so impatient lol obviously its picking up the estrogen before the lh comes and I o on cd14 last month so prob another couple days yet:( xx
Ginge your temp went back up great! Xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

It certainly has!! I am puzzled I must say!


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay Ginge! Excited about your temp going back up.


----------



## melewen

You're late now right Ginge?

AFM pretty happy with my temps. I've adjusted a couple of them that were really early and they gave me pretty flat temps there for a while and a rise today! Usually get one around now I think. Anyway they aren't as wonky as normal so I feel like my adrenals are settling down. If I can just get my temp higher overall I'll be so happy! And then I'll feel like we have a true chance


----------



## Oasis717

I feel the same Mel, my temps at the beginning of last cycle were all over the place but they're much more settled now so I'm hoping the tablets have done some good glad your temps are looking so great! Xx


----------



## melewen

The b6 oasis?


----------



## Oasis717

Yes def think its the b6 I've been taking plus the zinc and vit c xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Not quite late, going by last cycle I am as I had a 10day LP been to the bathroom this evening and got pink CM so I think shes coming

EDIT: :witch: hath arrived!


----------



## melewen

Aw Ginge that sucks :( I'm sorry!


----------



## Oasis717

Aw no so sorry ginge, those darn evaps on ICS:( loads of luck for the next cycle xxx
AFM a rise this morn but still just a flashing smiley so I'm wondering if upping my b6 to two tablets and 100mg last night is to blame? I read the bottle and it says you can take two so I did but I'm hoping it won't mess things up right before o, praps I should of waited but I really want to get my temps up a bit xxxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, I expected it, not temping this cycle I'm using B6 10mg this cycle, going to use digital/normal opks


----------



## cutieq

Oasis do you have enough to use another today? That's odd but you could get the solid today. Seems like you would get it before the rise but I wouldn't worry. A surge is a surge. 

Ginge, I'm with you. As soon as I get crosshairs, I'm stopping the temps until next month.


----------



## x-ginge-x

im unsure whether to temp at all,


----------



## melewen

I find that temping til you confirm is the right mix of feeling confident you got the O without the lunacy of analyzing every temp in the luteal. I think you shluld Ginge :)


----------



## cutieq

Yea at least know you ovulated so you can not have that worry.


----------



## Oasis717

cutieq said:


> Oasis do you have enough to use another today? That's odd but you could get the solid today. Seems like you would get it before the rise but I wouldn't worry. A surge is a surge.
> 
> Ginge, I'm with you. As soon as I get crosshairs, I'm stopping the temps until next month.

Yes I'm testing twice a day, prob will run out of test sticks for next month though lol, still a flashing smiley this pm and v concentrated wee too so no solid as yet, maybe the rise is just a fluke and will dip tomorrow, on the actual test sticks that you put into the monitor the test line was darker today so I think its getting there, groan.........I hate this wait!! Xx


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge sorry the witch got you :(

Oasis hoping O comes soon for you!

AFM have a good feeling today was Oday and we've been good with BDing so FX! Think I might stop temping after O is confirmed


----------



## cutieq

Yea it might be on it's way because it's still not above your highest cycle temp yet.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Destiny hoping o is today for you! I'm wondering if this monitor is any good for us as we always bd right up to o anyway! Oh well! Loads ewmc sorry if tmi but so much I had to wipe a few times I was so wet! Good old b6 and grapefruit juice, this is the amount of ewmc I had about 7/8 months ago then last few cycles was much less, hope it helps xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think this may be a chemical, I'm losing clots, not very large though, but I think I may give it all a miss this month, I don't even think I WANT to temp :/


----------



## Oasis717

Ginge I totally understand! tbh I won't be using anything anymore, dh has been asking me for months to throw the thermometer away and the o tests, it really takes over and as my libido increases along with my cm I know when I'm coming up for o and we bd anyway. I saw my new doctor today who was absolutely lovely, he basically said dh is spot on, that all this temp taking, tracking cm, charts, tests just takes over and causes stress which can interfere with fertility, he said I'm fertile because my cycles and o are regular and I got pregnant twice this year and have had 4 live births one which was only just over a year ago, he advised getting rid of the thermometer, tests etc just like dh has said and just enjoy my husband, relax and there is still plenty of time for another baby, as I've had both sexes too that equally showed no problems, he seriously doubts if anything has changed from when I had the tests with Brooklyn as the time period is too short and I've had two pregnancies this year, he said whether they result in losses or not a pregnancy means you are fertile still, it does take a bit longer at my age but told me not to give up, relax and keep trying, I felt so relieved as I left, this whole TTC has completely taken over and I should of followed dh advice months ago! So when this cycle is over its all going in the bin!! Xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and after 3 days of high fertility just got my peak def need to test more than once a day when you get to high as at 7.30am this morning it was high then 11.30 am peak! Xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think i'm gonna call squat on it all this month and just enjoy christmas instead :) stuff the OPks too!


----------



## Oasis717

Good on you ginge!! Xxxx


----------



## Destinyk

Oasis thanks I got a nice rise today and when I plug in dummy temps for tomorrow and Saturday I get CH on Wednesday as I suspected! Glad everything went well with the doc! It's funny how the things we do to get prego can be the very same things holding us back.


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I think i'm gonna call squat on it all this month and just enjoy christmas instead :) stuff the OPks too!

That's exactly what I decided to do and I do feel better about it

However my colposcopy has left me super sore and like I'm having a second period. Which is doing my fruit in. I hope it is better by weekend


----------



## Oasis717

Yay Destiny!!! Loads luck for this cycle xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ouch km, hope your less sore soon and great destiny :)


----------



## cutieq

Fx destiny!

I got a flashing smiley twice today. Am and midday. Will check again tonight. I'm so ready to o and be done with temps!


----------



## Louise40

Hi ladies, just wanting some quick advice please.
I normally take my temperature as soon as I wake up at the same time every morning. 8:40am. However today I was up earlier at 7:30am. So I took my temperature then so that it was still immediately after sleep. Can I use this temp, or do you think it will throw my chart out?


----------



## cutieq

You can google a bbt chart adjuster and put in your usual time and the time you temp'd and it will adjust. For an hour difference, it's normally about .20 off. I would out in the adjuster and just make a note. Good luck!!


----------



## Louise40

cutieq said:


> You can google a bbt chart adjuster and put in your usual time and the time you temp'd and it will adjust. For an hour difference, it's normally about .20 off. I would out in the adjuster and just make a note. Good luck!!

Awesome. Thanks cutique. I used the adjuster and my chart makes more sense now. :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

From what I have read they say not to adjust temps, better to plug the actual temp in and record as a different time.

For me we are going to NTNP this month, the CB trial is over for me so I don't need to use/record anything, going to have a relaxing christmas! Will be around to chat though :)


----------



## Destinyk

Louisa I agree I would not adjust the temp, I did once and when I plugged in my original temp it moved my CH by three days and it looked much more accurate. FF will take into account your time different that's also why the dot would be open. It's not about your chart looking right as accurate is better.


----------



## cutieq

Maybe I'm wrong. I've always adjusted and it was accurate regarding BFP, bfn, AF but do what you feel comfortable with. No sarcasm here but I wonder why there are so many adjusters available if you shouldn't adjust? I've also wondered why so many things recommend every other day bd but ff gives you a high for bd 3,2,1,O and O+1. Ttc is so confusing. I'm just waiting for my crosshairs and then tossing the temps but will be stalking all of your charts!


----------



## Oasis717

I have to admit to adjusting the odd temp but tbh after a year I've been able to see that the adjusted temp is accurate for me by taking my temp early and then usual time and the adjusted temp was pretty much spot on every time but I don't think that's true for everyone! I think the girls are right id do what you feels right for you xx
AFM having some serious stabbing pains in the right of my pelvis, I haven't had o pains since I conceived Brooklyn! If they are o pains, see if I get a rise tomorrow xx


----------



## Oasis717

Boo no rise this morn so annoying! But the stabbing pains which lasted all night are gone and cm has dried up so maybe I o late at night and rise won't show up til tomorrow? Oh I hate waiting all the way til the morning again lol xxx
How is everyone? Xxx


----------



## Destinyk

I didn't mean it like that. I was just saying from my experience the adjusted temp messed with my Oday by several days. I think they have the adjusters for peace of mind and for other ladies it may work well but it did not for me. I think they say every other day for sperm count when fertile period isn't near but during fertile window consecutive sex will give you a higher chance. TTC IS weird.

Hope everyone Os soon, got my CH this morning


----------



## cutieq

Gotcha. Glad you got ch. I have no idea where mine are but that's my payback for waiting so late in the cycle to start my temps.


----------



## melewen

I adjusted mine this month and it brought my coverline down to a reasonable temp BUT I have found it only works for me if I temp later than normal. My temps just don't naturally rise to 98.5 at 8 am if I like temp at like 2 am! How I wish they would..

AFM weird temps lately... I've been trying to monitor to see how my overall bbt is going and just temped today and yesterday because I essentially wanted to verify that I could drink wine!! I got a very slight rise today but overall the pattern is different. I'm sure it's nothing but at least more stable temps could mean my adrenals are getting better!


----------



## cutieq

Definitely looks like it's regulating a bit! As long as they're high, you're still in there!


----------



## Oasis717

Yay for CH destiny!!!! Xxx


----------



## Destinyk

Thanks cutie, hope your CH come soon! 

Thanks oasis!


----------



## cutieq

I got a nice strong positive opk this evening so I'm hoping for a temp drop tomorrow.


----------



## Oasis717

Ladies still no rise and its been 72 hours since my peak:( xxx


----------



## cutieq

Ugh. Come on rise! I never got an O dip. Is that normal?


----------



## Oasis717

I'm just gunna check my charts cutie see how many times I've had an o dip in 11 months xx


----------



## cutieq

Aw thanks! I've read a few things that say not everyone gets the dip. 

I hope you get your rise soon! This is what stresses us. We get so caught up in what to expect.


----------



## Oasis717

Out of 12 charts inc the one where I conceived my youngest (didn't have a dip then) I had 5 dips versus 7 not! Xx
Thank you, I think the latest you can o after a pos opk is 72 hours which is today! Still got lots ewmc, so hope I get a rise tomorrow xx


----------



## melewen

AF got me. Weh. Reading in Making Babies that a sluggish thyroid can essentially stop you from getting pg but with the simple TSH meds it can immediately fix that fertility problem! So going to the endo this week hopefully..


----------



## cutieq

Oasis, thank you for checking. That makes me happy. I will be stalking your chart for a rise. 

Mel, I have a lady on here that just got diagnosed and prescribed meds. I'm sure she could tell you more about her experience.


----------



## Oasis717

No probs cutie! Really hoping I get a rise tomorrow xxx


----------



## Oasis717

A rise at last! Xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

excellent news we are definitely ntnp this month, last day of CB trial today :(


----------



## Oasis717

Wishing you loads of luck ginge, after this cycle I'm going relaxing TTC no temping no opks no nothing!! Xxx


----------



## cutieq

Nice rise oasis


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks cutie, at last lol, it only seemed so long cause that daft fertility monitor gave me a high on CD 9, I think I prefer knowing just about the lh surge not the estrogen surge too its too long a wait! Xx


----------



## TTC74

Does anyone understand my chart? I had both a positive OPK and a peak fertility reading on a fertility monitor at the same time - which suggests ovulation. My chart doesn't show a temp shift afterwards, though. Anyone ever heard of a good explanation for that? I know I could theoretically be annovulatory, but I wouldn't expect to see the +OPK and peak fertility reading under that circumstance. Thoughts?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Looks like possible O was CD18 but if your temps stay low I would suspect no ovulation, though your body may attempt it again, temps are the only way of confirming ovulation the opks only detect a surge they dont confirm it :)


----------



## Destinyk

Yay for rise oasis!!

Sorry the witch got you Mel 

FX for you cutie!!

5 dpo here, Didnt temp this morning because OH decided to fool around before my alarm went off and I figured the temp would be inaccurate anyway. I felt like a rebel! Maybe I won't temp tomorrow maybe I will, who knows Im WILD :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Destiny that made me giggle you go you rebel xxx


----------



## melewen

cutieq said:


> Oasis, thank you for checking. That makes me happy. I will be stalking your chart for a rise.
> 
> Mel, I have a lady on here that just got diagnosed and prescribed meds. I'm sure she could tell you more about her experience.

I'd love to know her username!


----------



## Oasis717

Morning ladies how is everyone? A good rise again for me so CH tomorrow hopefully quite bad cramps on the right side same as before o not sure what that is that's unusual for me xx


----------



## cutieq

Nice rise oasis!

Mel, here is her journal. Lots of ladies in her journal with thyroid knowledge. I already told them you'd be coming that way. Or she said you can PM her. Her username is GingerPanda - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ng-ttc-1-after-2-losses-866.html#post34470271


----------



## nikkchikk

What a fun thread!

Would anyone care to interpret my chart? The last 2 weeks have been so slow, and any insight on what my body is doing just makes it better. :blush:


----------



## cutieq

Looks like you're about to o?


----------



## nikkchikk

cutieq said:


> Looks like you're about to o?

I had a huge dip this AM and I'm wondering if thats normal. It doesn't look like any of the charts I've seen!


**update** I finally found a thread with more info HERE.



> It's not really the dip, it's the post ovulation temps that count. Not everyone has an ovulation dip every month. Last month I got an ovulation dip 6 days before I actually ovulated. The dip is an estrogen surge which happens before you get a LH surge. Temping only confirms ovulation. Once ovulation happens, your progesterone rises causing your temperature to rise. Your temperatures rise after ovulation and drop when AF comes. So just because you are having a dip doesn't mean that you are ovulating.


----------



## cutieq

Pre-O dip would be my guess.


----------



## Michellebelle

Hope everyone is doing well! I'm trying not to spend too much time on the boards until I'm in my TWW, but I check in on the thread every so often. Excited to see a lot of you guys in the TWW, hope that means some testing and BFPs soon!


----------



## cutieq

Michelle, I'm the opposite. I try to stay off during my TWW. I'm not doing so well thus far.


----------



## thebrizneez

Hi ladies, 

I'm new to this thread as well as his being my first month charting. Anywho here's my chart. I'm excited about my dip and rise again this morning. I know it doesn't promise pregnancy, but it's a good sign, AF due in 2 days, so waiting to see if my temp stays up tomorrow morning and I will test. Here's to me being lucky this month... Let me know what you think girls!


----------



## Destinyk

Yeah not so much rebelling here ive been temping :haha: it was fun while it lasted!


----------



## cutieq

Definitely a nice dip and rise!

I survived day 1 of no TWW temps!


----------



## Oasis717

I'm still temping but its my last doing any opks/temping! Massive drop today, cramps and pain yesterday but nothing today I never know what my body is doing:( xxx


----------



## nikkchikk

cutieq said:


> Definitely a nice dip and rise!
> 
> I survived day 1 of no TWW temps!

Michelle, your chart looks awesome!


----------



## nikkchikk

Oasis717 said:


> I'm still temping but its my last doing any opks/temping! Massive drop today, cramps and pain yesterday but nothing today I never know what my body is doing:( xxx

Oasis....all those BD's in a row.....how are you walking!? :laugh2:


----------



## Oasis717

Lol Nikk! I'm OK actually xxxx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh bloody hell had a mass of ewmc this aft, what is going on:( with my moodiness and massive temp drop id think I was ovulating today but the monitor stayed at low fertility, surely you can't o 6 days after a peak??? Confused.com xxx


----------



## nikkchikk

Oasis717 said:


> Oh bloody hell had a mass of ewmc this aft, what is going on:( with my moodiness and massive temp drop id think I was ovulating today but the monitor stayed at low fertility, surely you can't o 6 days after a peak??? Confused.com xxx

The first seems more likely



> EWCM and estrogen
> EWCM occurs as a response to increases in estrogen levels. About a week after you ovulate you may have another increase in estrogen, but this increase is not quite as high as what occurs during ovulation. Estrogen and progesterone levels increase to help thicken the lining of your uterus in preparation for implantation. When this happens you might notice a second patch of ewcm. This is not necessarily typical but it is also not unusual.
> 
> EWCM due to delayed ovulation
> Another possibility is that you did not ovulate when you originally thought or your ovulation was delayed for some reason. It is possible to gear up to ovulate and then not ovulate. Some women will have an increase in LH which shows up as a positive ovulation test and have fertile cervical mucous, but then because of stress, illness or some other factor, not actually ovulate. If you do not have a clear thermal shift on your chart or you are not sure if you have in fact ovulated, it is best to consider this type of cervical fluid a sign of fertility. You should plan to have intercourse when you see this type of fluid to cover your bases so to speak.
> 
> EWCM and anovulatory cycles
> If you are noticing multiple patches of ewcm on your chart but your temperatures do not show a clear thermal shift, you may be having anovulatory cycles. What this means is that your body may be trying to ovulate, which is why you are seeing the patches of ewcm, but for some reason you are not ovulating. During a typical ovulation chart you will see ewcm followed by a temperature shift and a drying up of cervical mucous. You should feel dry after you ovulate. This is one way to confirm that ovulation has occurred. If you are having patches of fertile CM but you are not seeing a clearly biphasic chart (a follicular phase, ovulation and a luteal phase), it could mean that you are not ovulating. If this is the case, you may want to bring your charts to your doctor and get further advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: https://www.justmommies.com/getting...-white-cervical-mucous-after-ov#ixzz3MBJ88IZ8


----------



## x-ginge-x

Still not temping, wholly given up this month!! Chilling out over it and getting giddy for christmas!!


----------



## Oasis717

Nikk thanks for finding that for me that was really interesting I think I'm confused cause I had two good rises after on CD 16 and 17 which I took to mean o on CD 15 but then the temp dip and ewmc today have thrown me, if my body tried and failed to o then tried again surely I would of got a second lh surge from what Ive read in the past whereas the monitor didn't detect any lh again after my peak, so bloody confusing I wish I knew! Xxxx


----------



## nikkchikk

Oasis717 said:


> Nikk thanks for finding that for me that was really interesting I think I'm confused cause I had two good rises after on CD 16 and 17 which I took to mean o on CD 15 but then the temp dip and ewmc today have thrown me, if my body tried and failed to o then tried again surely I would of got a second lh surge from what Ive read in the past whereas the monitor didn't detect any lh again after my peak, so bloody confusing I wish I knew! Xxxx

No problem, I'm happy to help :)

Your temp spike is so obvious that it can't be that you havn't O'd. I really think you just got the estrogen surge; at least that's how I would interpret it is that was my chart!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks so much that really helps, you've made more sense than Google that's for sure. I've been sitting here googling like mad lol. Wonder what tomorrows temp will be! Xxxx


----------



## nikkchikk

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks so much that really helps, you've made more sense than Google that's for sure. I've been sitting here googling like mad lol. Wonder what tomorrows temp will be! Xxxx

Yay! 

I'm hoping for temp rises for the both of us! I just want my damn crosshairs but that bizzare spike on my chart has ruined it!!


----------



## Oasis717

Don't you just hate it when that happens:( bloody rogue temps, fingers crossed you get your CH really soon xxxx
PS id adjusted a temp on CD 15 and when I put the original temp in ff changed my CH to ovulating on CD 11, I have no idea if that's right but I must admit my chart looks like I did but I've never o before CD 14 in a year! I just don't know guess my lp will tell me xx


----------



## cutieq

I'm with ya Ginge. I temped for O, but I'm done now. Feels relaxing!


----------



## Oasis717

I'm now wishing id done the same cutie cause I don't know where I am! Xx


----------



## nikkchikk

Gah, I took my temp this morning and I was disappointed. No big spike indicating progesterone spike (and confirming O). 

I think I'm going to have a Slow Rise BBT chart this month, but time will tell. I hope not though. I'm an instant gratification kind of a gal :winkwink:


----------



## nikkchikk

Oasis717 said:


> I'm now wishing id done the same cutie cause I don't know where I am! Xx

Your temps went up! Good!!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Still not temping, wholly given up this month!! Chilling out over it and getting giddy for christmas!!

I'm with you! It's been so much calmer! But at the same time I'd like to know when I have actually Ovulated. But never mind!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have been trying to figure out what pinned tab I was missing and I have worked out its fertilityfriend! I dont even know what cycle day I am I am that relaxed!! LOL


----------



## Oasis717

nikkchikk said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> I'm now wishing id done the same cutie cause I don't know where I am! Xx
> 
> Your temps went up! Good!!Click to expand...

Thankyou:flower: I'm a slow riser this month too I still think CD 15 is o though id have pmt or be spotting if I were 9 dpo! Hope your o date is confirmed soon xx


----------



## cutieq

I caved and took a temp this morning :rofl:


----------



## Oasis717

That's a great temp though cutie!! Xx


----------



## cutieq

Oasis717 said:


> That's a great temp though cutie!! Xx

Thanks! I may spot check but I don't want to get in the habit of doing it daily. I just had an urge this morning to see where things were. Looks like you had a fallback rise. I like that your temps are nice and high!


----------



## Oasis717

I hope they stay up for us both! Xx


----------



## Destinyk

Been so hectic it's hard for me to comment but I do check in, glad everyone is doing well!

9 DPO here!


----------



## nikkchikk

Hey ladies, I'll join you in the rising temps! BFP's for us all, I feel it! 

Quick questiojn though...how long do you have +OPK's after O is confirmed?


----------



## Destinyk

Nik Usually I stop testing when I pretty much know when O happened but I've had positives for two days after, I did stop testing though so it's possible it lasts longer.


----------



## nikkchikk

Destinyk said:


> Nik Usually I stop testing when I pretty much know when O happened but I've had positives for two days after, I did stop testing though so it's possible it lasts longer.

Oh, ok. It has been 18 or so hours since my +OPK. I tested with FMU this morning and then 3 hours later and the line is now darker than the control. I must have caught it on the up surge yesterday and I'm hitting a peak now. I think I'll take your advice and chill out with the OPK. Time&temps will tell in a few days.


----------



## baby_rose

Still stalking girls hope to see ssome bfps soon! At least im having another reg cycle yey cd28 thats a winner for me i didnt use opks nor ttc at all this cycle lets hope 2015 brings us better luck! Af should get me anyday now


----------



## Oasis717

Baby rose I'm so pleased for you that's great gives you a fantastic chance in TTC xx


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose wow that is awesome!! Happy to hear your cycles are getting longer


----------



## Michellebelle

Destiny, do you think you'll test soon?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hello ladies nothing to report, not using anything at all this month but wooop 4 days to christmas!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Ginge, that sounds so relaxing! :)


----------



## Oasis717

I'm out ladies spotting red my usual pre AF sign, we are giving up actively TTC after a year and two*losses. Good luck to you all, hope you all get your bfp's very soon xxxx


----------



## kmpreston

Oasis717 said:


> I'm out ladies spotting red my usual pre AF sign, we are giving up actively TTC after a year and two*losses. Good luck to you all, hope you all get your bfp's very soon xxxx

Good luck Oasis, definitely what will be will be. Come back and tell us if there is any news? Xxx


----------



## Michellebelle

Hugs to you Oasis!

Okay ladies, I need some chart help. This morning is the lowest my bbt has ever been. I've never had a ovulation dip before. Do you guys think this is it? Also, can't be until I get home from work this evening. Do you guys think that is enough?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hugs Oasis. Naughty naughty me did an opk :blush: dark but not positive, suspect O will be CD16 as normal!


----------



## Michellebelle

I was able to talk husband into BDing before work! Woohoo. Feeling better now.

Haha Ginge, you crack me up. Time for BDing hehe.


----------



## Destinyk

Good luck everyone sorry oasis I hope to hear from you occasionally :(

Don't think I will be testing at all got a decent dip today and Im suspecting AF will show in the next day or so.


----------



## Destinyk

The wicked witch of the south made her appearance last night, luck to everyone in the running!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bummer destiny!! thats poo! nothing much to say here all is well had much fun baking and making a mass mess hehee


----------



## x-ginge-x

Merry Christmas to all the ladies may Santa bring you your :bfp: in 2015! Xxx


----------



## kmpreston

Wow been quiet on here! 

I still having been temping or using OPKs but not getting antsy cause I don't know if I have O'd yet but I don't feel like I have. This is getting ridiculously late!


----------



## Michellebelle

It's good you're BDing to cover your bases, kmpreston!

FF had marked my O date as Tuesday, but my temps hadn't really risen so I took an opk yesterday and it was positive. So I'm making sure DH and I keep BDing. I'm glad I did, because FF took away my crosshairs this morning!


----------



## x-ginge-x

suspected around 4dpo ladies!! AF due in the new year!! Fingers crossed for you all x x


----------



## Michellebelle

Temps still low and opk positive again yesterday, so those earlier crosshairs were just a tease!


----------



## Destinyk

Hope everyone had a happy holiday! Waiting to O here, haven't been temping much. I'm not going to be using OPKs this month just temping to confirm O, I decided I wanted a more relaxed approach this month. FX for everyone!


----------



## kmpreston

I just saw somewhere else that cutieq got her BfP! Yay!!

Afm I am still unsure there I'm up to. Don't think I O'd yet as I've felt it every other time. I caved and did an OPK which was quite dark but not positive...half of me wants to temp and test for the next few days. The rest of me wants to sleep and BD lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

Going to resist POAS this month I hope!! Although it usually gets the better of me LOL


----------



## melewen

Ugh ladies! Hubs and I are in Mexico on vacation and today is cd16. I usually o on cd18. I got a high monitor reading two days ago and peak yesterday but so far no +opk. BUT.. I got a very dark opk with yesterday's fmu. Since then the test lines have all lightened. I usually get a little ferning on my microscope a few days before I'm fertile then no more ferning the rest of the cycle. I got the partial ferning a few days ago but today its full fern! DH and I got in a huge fight last night and didn't BD and now I'm so nervous.. What if today was O? My temp didn't drop though and it usually does. But I didn't temp yesterday. Thoughts?! Can it ever be straightforward? Lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

It appears that you dont need the answer anymore x looks like you O yesterday, good luck hun xx


----------



## Destinyk

Km go wih the relaxed approach! Not POAS everyday has made me feel more relaxed and less crazy. 

So happy for cutie!!

Mel I would agree O was yesterday, FX for you!


----------



## melewen

I agree, which sucks because it was early and we didn't BD very much! But I had full ferning on monitor this morning, wth....


----------



## kmpreston

Took a temp when I got up this morning. 35.7 and negative OPK. Don't think I have even O'd yet :(


----------



## nikkchikk

kmpreston said:


> Took a temp when I got up this morning. 35.7 and negative OPK. Don't think I have even O'd yet :(

kmpreston, Are you sure? You are missing so many temps, I don't know how you tell. Sorry if I'm missing something!


----------



## kmpreston

nikkchikk said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Took a temp when I got up this morning. 35.7 and negative OPK. Don't think I have even O'd yet :(
> 
> kmpreston, Are you sure? You are missing so many temps, I don't know how you tell. Sorry if I'm missing something!Click to expand...

Oh I was deliberately not temping this month. My post O temps are always above 35.9 so if I am post O I should be having higher temps


----------



## kmpreston

Congrats on your BfP by the way x


----------



## melewen

Ok guys.. More confusion. Still no +OPK but obviously something has happened so far. I temped this morning around 6:40 and it was very low, 96.99. Then I went back to sleep and woke up around 9:40 (all night party here in playa so we had to start the day late!) and it was 97.69.. My highest so far! What a huge difference! The low temp looks mayne like a fallback rise but otherwise makes no sense. The high temp looks like a typical biphasic. What do you think?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Had you slept for more than three hours for the first temp? I usually always go with the first temp x I am presuming I will be about 8dpo tomorrow, too early for a HPT going to try and wait to see if AF arrives! Done so well with not tracking aside from 2 opks!


----------



## kmpreston

Happy new year!!
I so wanted a New Yeat BFP so I caved last night and tested. Needless to say it was negative. So I got very very merry. 

I'm on CD 31, still don't think I have O'd, Did an OPK this morning and it seems darker. These cycles are getting way too long.

Ff says AF due on Monday which would be CD 35. If I O even today I'll probs get to day 42. Last cycle got to CD39 after O at 27. Keeps getting later, Think I need to see a doctor!


----------



## Michellebelle

Kmpreston, I know how you feel! I keep thinking the same thing. I actually have an appt scheduled with my doc for late Jan and I plan on asking a lot of questions!

I hope you O soon! Happy New Year!


----------



## kmpreston

Michellebelle said:


> Kmpreston, I know how you feel! I keep thinking the same thing. I actually have an appt scheduled with my doc for late Jan and I plan on asking a lot of questions!
> 
> I hope you O soon! Happy New Year!

We have been trying to conceive for the same length of time and we have very similar cycles and charts, maybe we have the same problem!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I tested today just because it was new years day, I believe it's a faint bfp but not holding onto anything as it's the cheapies!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I tested today just because it was new years day, I believe it's a faint bfp but not holding onto anything as it's the cheapies!

That's exactly what I thought ginge but I may be wishful thinking. I thought I had a squinter on my IC and when I held it up to the light you could see the shadow of two lines which I've never had before. BUT. I think I may well be totally delusional so am giving it until Monday now


----------



## Fliss

Here's mine:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2014-12-16&mode=a&ts=1420205986&u=3364955

I hate it when I get the hatched lines :(


----------



## melewen

Well this is pretty funny.. When I put in the earlier lower temp, FF gives me CH for CD16. I had my peak monitor reading right before then so I figure it's accurate but early for me. If I put in the later higher temp for a couple days ago, it takes away my CH... But if I put in a dummy temp tomorrow it gives me CH back.. On CD16! So I guess the vote is in and I definitely O'd on CD16. Either way our BD pattern is the same. Oh well. 

Doc called in low dose thyroid meds so I'm excited to see if that helps. Also been taking progesterone which has really actually helped some synptoms I think.. Crazy! I always knew I was estrogen dominant but not THAT bad. no more LP night sweats thank god!


----------



## melewen

Fliss said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2014-12-16&mode=a&ts=1420205986&u=3364955
> 
> I hate it when I get the hatched lines :(

It says "invalid link" :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Slightly bummed as a superdrug was bfn this afternoon but wee was kinda dilute, hoping its just that maybe clutching at straws will have to wait and see


----------



## Fliss

Darn sometimes I can share it, sometimes I can't let's try again:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33585b/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

Not happy about this morning's dip :(


----------



## kmpreston

I have some serious cramping tonight. It's either a) AF b) implantation or c) ovulation. Im going with AF because if its O this cycle will never end and I'm currently very very drunk so I'll feel so bad if it's implantation!


----------



## melewen

Fliss said:


> Darn sometimes I can share it, sometimes I can't let's try again:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33585b/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Not happy about this morning's dip :(

It's still super early! You take a ton of supps like me.. What is the agnus casti for?


----------



## melewen

Oh, duh, it's vitex :)


----------



## Fliss

Yup it's vitex


----------



## Fliss

I have Stage 4 endometriosis so I'm pretty much taking ALL THE THINGS to try and boost my chances.

I was on vitex, folic acid and B6 when I fell with Nathan....


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well Af arrived so 10 day lp think it's time for a doctors appointment


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Well Af arrived so 10 day lp think it's time for a doctors appointment

So sorry ginge but you're right, def doctors time


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Well Af arrived so 10 day lp think it's time for a doctors appointment

How long have your LPs been before?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Used to be 12, but have had 10 day ones and 11 most recently, in all fairness after two years of not using protection I am on the verge of going on the pill


----------



## Fliss

I agree with doctors but in the man time get some Agnus Castus/vitex - it helps regulate ovulation and lengthen LP. Mine is around 11-12 days so I take it cucle day 2-6 inclusive x


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have no idea what it is or where to get it, but I have been recommended soy isoflavones too, but think i'm just going to walk away for a while


----------



## Fliss

I get mine from health food shops - I see you're in the UK so pop to Holland and Barratts and ask them if they have any Agnus Castus in. It's also known as Chasteberry :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Great thankyou, doctors appointment booked for 13th january, will see what they suggest, hopefully blood tests, debating whether to temp full stop or just around ovulation!


----------



## Fliss

Temp all the time lovely - it gives you a clearer idea of your 'usual' cycle and any fluctuations - and can help you determine ovulation, but it needs your 'usual' baseline to confirm.

Not happy with mine today :(

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33585b/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Great thankyou, doctors appointment booked for 13th january, will see what they suggest, hopefully blood tests, debating whether to temp full stop or just around ovulation!

Having not temped this month and now having no idea if I ovulated, when I ovulated or if my period is actually late or not I would say temp!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I knew exactly when I ovulated thats not a problem x I think I will temp from tomorrow, husband on nights from tonight


----------



## Fliss

Spotting. Red spotting. Not much but there. 

Good sign or bad sign or just from DTD?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Depends on what CD you are? x


----------



## Fliss

CD 25, 10 DPO if you go with temps. 11DPO if using OPK


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm could be so so i'm afraid could be IB or could be a pre cursor to AF


----------



## kmpreston

I've had near constant cramping since Saturday but still no AF. CD 35. Not impressed at all


----------



## Fliss

Yeah that's sadly what I reckon. 

I never usually have pre-AF spotting but with my endo god alone knows ho hum. 

Going to head up bed now and try and get some reasonable sleep


----------



## kmpreston

Still no AF, still cramping. Still no BFP.

Back into charting as soon as the witch arrives. This has been even more stressful than last cycle! The stress of waiting for o hasn't been there, but not knowing where I'm up to has annoyed me


----------



## Michellebelle

kmpreston said:


> Still no AF, still cramping. Still no BFP.
> 
> Back into charting as soon as the witch arrives. This has been even more stressful than last cycle! The stress of waiting for o hasn't been there, but not knowing where I'm up to has annoyed me

I think that's how I would be if I stopped charting! There would be so many more questions in my mind than I already have! And it makes me feel like I am doing something, which is nice


----------



## x-ginge-x

I actually enjoyed not having the stress of charting around christmas, but now back charting regularly, so I can go slap the doctors with it!


----------



## melewen

So guys.. it's time to play your favorite game.. WHEN.. did I.. OVULAAAAATE!!!! :and the crowd goes wild:

Seriously though. What the heck? I usually O on CD18 but got a peak reading CD15 this cycle but we were traveling but.. never got a solid +OPK but my temps? Ugh! So what do you think - CD16 or CD18?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5225eb


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> So guys.. it's time to play your favorite game.. WHEN.. did I.. OVULAAAAATE!!!! :and the crowd goes wild:
> 
> Seriously though. What the heck? I usually O on CD18 but got a peak reading CD15 this cycle but we were traveling but.. never got a solid +OPK but my temps? Ugh! So what do you think - CD16 or CD18?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5225eb

I think it was day 18. Adjust the time on your temp and see what it does with your CH when that day is a solid circle


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I actually enjoyed not having the stress of charting around christmas, but now back charting regularly, so I can go slap the doctors with it!

This is exactly my plan when AF turns up. There most be something they can do to get my cycles below 40 odd days!


----------



## melewen

kmpreston said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> So guys.. it's time to play your favorite game.. WHEN.. did I.. OVULAAAAATE!!!! :and the crowd goes wild:
> 
> Seriously though. What the heck? I usually O on CD18 but got a peak reading CD15 this cycle but we were traveling but.. never got a solid +OPK but my temps? Ugh! So what do you think - CD16 or CD18?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5225eb
> 
> I think it was day 18. Adjust the time on your temp and see what it does with your CH when that day is a solid circleClick to expand...

It definitely matches my typical pattern. If that's the case, today may have been implantation.. but no hopes are up


----------



## melewen

Oh, it should be noted that that day I took my temp around when I usually do then went back to sleep and when I woke up again it was like 97.6!


----------



## melewen

And when I change ov detector settings to FAM it shows CD18 as O day too..


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> And when I change ov detector settings to FAM it shows CD18 as O day too..

Ye I think 18. Fingers crossed today was implantation dip


----------



## Destinyk

Good luck everyone Im on CD 19 and suspecting I already Od, crazy not temping or taking OPKs but it was relaxing


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Good luck everyone Im on CD 19 and suspecting I already Od, crazy not temping or taking OPKs but it was relaxing

That's good dest, try to keep relaxed! That's the hard part!


----------



## melewen

Destinyk said:


> Good luck everyone Im on CD 19 and suspecting I already Od, crazy not temping or taking OPKs but it was relaxing

Yeah that's the way to do it! I am driving myself totally nuts because I kept temping to see if my thyroid meds would change anything :)


----------



## kmpreston

Ye congrats on your BFP melwen! That's two from this group in the last month


----------



## melewen

:) thanks girl. yay us! I'm so nervous about the temp going low this morning but got a digital BFP too so hopefully my levels are nice and high. Definitely going to the doc on Monday!


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> :) thanks girl. yay us! I'm so nervous about the temp going low this morning but got a digital BFP too so hopefully my levels are nice and high. Definitely going to the doc on Monday!

I'm sure it's nothing and just the way your body's going with it. Fingers crossed though! Keep us updated!

AFM I am now at the end of CD40. I thought I saw a faint line this morning but I also think I may have lost my mind as I've thought I saw them a few times. I am kinda wondering if I'm having a CP to be honest


----------



## melewen

Do you have a picture?


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Do you have a picture?

I do but I can't see anything on the picture.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## melewen

Well I hope to see more tomorrow :)


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Well I hope to see more tomorrow :)

So do I but I have seen this much a few times over the last few days. I even had a pink line on a frer for about 30 seconds and then it faded. I think I'm going insane and almost hope the witch just turns up tonight to put me out of my misery!


----------



## melewen

That's crazy!! I have no idea about that. Hopefully some answers soon for you :)


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> That's crazy!! I have no idea about that. Hopefully some answers soon for you :)

Good to see your temp went back up! Super pleased for you :)


----------



## baby_rose

CONGRATS MELLLLL!!!!!!!! Yeyyyy! Keep it going ladies! 

Happy new years ladies im still stalking and hoping for all of you.... due to recent life incidents ive made the very difficult decision to get back on bcp:/ im not happy but im also not sure about ttc at all ive signed up to school for the first time and im losing weight..... it sounds very selfish but there have been many factors that contributed to my decision... seeing babies still breaks my heart i was siding for the iud but my doctor saw my doubts and being given that i had told her of my ttc she said i should do pills again since i can always change my mind and wont need a procedure anywho lots of love and luck to all of you!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Baby Rose, sometimes it is just sooo nice to focus on yourself for awhile! I'm glad you made the decision that's right for you. 

Still.. Don't be a stranger :) we'll miss you otherwise!


----------



## x-ginge-x

congrats melewen, waiting to O at the moment but doctors tomorrow!!


----------



## melewen

Thanks ladies :) Good luck to you baby_rose. Take some time for yourself and then come back to us when you're totally ready!

Good luck at the docs ginge :)


----------



## Fliss

Good luck at the doctors lovely.

CD 7 here... sigh


----------



## Michellebelle

Hope the doctor's appt went well, Ginge!


----------



## x-ginge-x

It certainly did, she is happy that I am ovulating and having regular periods, wants me to have the usual day 21 (or 23 in my case) blood tests and the day 2 if the cycle is unsuccessful then will take steps from there in lieu of results, SA for husband then hsg etc for me if deemed necessary! Hopefully it wont come to that!


----------



## Destinyk

Congrats Mel! CD 23 here, should've Od by now.


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> It certainly did, she is happy that I am ovulating and having regular periods, wants me to have the usual day 21 (or 23 in my case) blood tests and the day 2 if the cycle is unsuccessful then will take steps from there in lieu of results, SA for husband then hsg etc for me if deemed necessary! Hopefully it wont come to that!

How long have you been trying ginge/how long did you tell your gp you have been trying x


----------



## melewen

Thanks Destiny :) FX for your BFP this cycle!!


----------



## kmpreston

Well I made a huge whoopsie. Ordered more sensitive tests (10ul) and took one this afternoon. Waited 10 mins then gave up cause the whole thing was still not so faintly pink.

Went out to the doctors to sort out online booking and came back to this which is about half an hour after I took it. Now I don't know if it's an evap!!


----------



## kmpreston

Duh!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kmpreston

Wrong pic! My house is so dark!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## x-ginge-x

My husband sees something on it, as do I but if past the time I wouldn't trust it. dip it in water see if line stays?

and told the doc i had been trying since my miscarriage in june 2013 which we have on and off, never used protection though!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> My husband sees something on it, as do I but if past the time I wouldn't trust it. dip it in water see if line stays?
> 
> and told the doc i had been trying since my miscarriage in june 2013 which we have on and off, never used protection though!

Dipped it in water, I still see a line but it's much fainter so I can barely tell if it's pink :/ I did two more which have a similarly faint line on. However that pee was fresh and quite dilute


----------



## x-ginge-x

FMU then :)


----------



## melewen

I definitely see something though! Those tests are a bit scary though.. they say they only show like 85% viable pregnancies? Either way I cant wait to see tomorrow :) Yay! I have like nothing to pee on so I have to live through you now


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> I definitely see something though! Those tests are a bit scary though.. they say they only show like 85% viable pregnancies? Either way I cant wait to see tomorrow :) Yay! I have like nothing to pee on so I have to live through you now

So you mean 15% will be chemicals?


----------



## x-ginge-x

sadly they alert me to far too many 'chemical' pregnancies i wouldnt know about were i to keep off the tests!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

How did FMU go? I used a normal digi opk and got a O so all is well here, maybe i will wake to temp tomorrow :sigh:


----------



## kmpreston

Nothing FMU but got these this afternoon
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kmpreston

Inverted
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## melewen

Is that still the high sensitivity? What dpo are you now?


----------



## kmpreston

No idea because I wasn't temping but assume maybe 12 dpo now. Temps are still ridiculously low though.

This was a different test I did last night
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Michellebelle

kmpreston said:


> No idea because I wasn't temping but assume maybe 12 dpo now. Temps are still ridiculously low though.
> 
> This was a different test I did last night

I definitely see that line. I hope it gets darker for you!


----------



## melewen

Yay! I think I see something. My temps were really low too and on the day I got my BFP they dropped drastically. And my betas from 4w2d were 485 so it didn't affect anything :) can't wait to see a progression


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Yay! I think I see something. My temps were really low too and on the day I got my BFP they dropped drastically. And my betas from 4w2d were 485 so it didn't affect anything :) can't wait to see a progression

They don't do beta blood tests in the uk :( not unless there's skmrhting wrong

No progression here yet but same kinda results every time now


----------



## melewen

Aw that sucks. We're mostly monitoring mine to make sure it's not ectopic


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Aw that sucks. We're mostly monitoring mine to make sure it's not ectopic

What made them suspect ectopic? I'm thinking I'm having a CP, still no progress :(


----------



## itsautumn

Hello ladies! This is my first cycle that ovulation clearly showed so I'm crossing my fingers. Here is my chart :kiss:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/55fa43//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## kmpreston

itsautumn said:


> Hello ladies! This is my first cycle that ovulation clearly showed so I'm crossing my fingers. Here is my chart :kiss:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/55fa43//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Fingers crossed that's an implantation dip


----------



## kmpreston

I have a pretty serious case of disappearing lines :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kmpreston

And inverted it's clearer...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babifever

Hello Beautiful ladies, I'm happy to let yal know I got my :bfp: this morning. I have built a rapport with a few threads and don't feel like typing the same thing over/over again. You can visit my announcement and picture here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/2276477-theres-season-everything.html

never give up ladies, if you remember this was the cycle we stopped the technicalities and took myself out of the ttc mindset, stop tracking/bbt, everything. I truly believe everything happens when its suppose too! Now I have to tackle this diabetes now. Love, blessings and baby dust to you all. Thanks so much for the support, I will be around <3 <3 <3


----------



## kmpreston

babifever said:


> Hello Beautiful ladies, I'm happy to let yal know I got my :bfp: this morning. I have built a rapport with a few threads and don't feel like typing the same thing over/over again. You can visit my announcement and picture here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/2276477-theres-season-everything.html
> 
> never give up ladies, if you remember this was the cycle we stopped the technicalities and took myself out of the ttc mindset, stop tracking/bbt, everything. I truly believe everything happens when its suppose too! Now I have to tackle this diabetes now. Love, blessings and baby dust to you all. Thanks so much for the support, I will be around <3 <3 <3

Yay congrats baby fever! That's 3 from this thread since xmas now :)


----------



## babifever

kmpreston said:


> babifever said:
> 
> 
> Hello Beautiful ladies, I'm happy to let yal know I got my :bfp: this morning. I have built a rapport with a few threads and don't feel like typing the same thing over/over again. You can visit my announcement and picture here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/2276477-theres-season-everything.html
> 
> never give up ladies, if you remember this was the cycle we stopped the technicalities and took myself out of the ttc mindset, stop tracking/bbt, everything. I truly believe everything happens when its suppose too! Now I have to tackle this diabetes now. Love, blessings and baby dust to you all. Thanks so much for the support, I will be around <3 <3 <3
> 
> Yay congrats baby fever! That's 3 from this thread since xmas now :)Click to expand...

thanks, who else I've been on/off?


----------



## melewen

Me! :)


----------



## melewen

Congrats babifever when is your EDD?


----------



## kmpreston

And cutieq

Was hoping I would be lucky number 3, maybe 4. It is actually my lucky number after all!


----------



## melewen

kmpreston said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Aw that sucks. We're mostly monitoring mine to make sure it's not ectopic
> 
> What made them suspect ectopic? I'm thinking I'm having a CP, still no progress :(Click to expand...

:( I'm sorry. Fx for you

I had an infection like 8 years ago so we're just trying to be safe. Everything seems good though, my numbers doubled perfectly and I'll get to hear the heartbeat this week I think


----------



## babifever

melewen said:


> Congrats babifever when is your EDD?

September 24, 2015. Congrats to you hunni, when is yours?


----------



## melewen

Right around there, like September 22nd. The one month I couldn't pinpoint when I ovulated.. Lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

I got a smiley on standard digi this morning and the ejected stick has 2 big fat lines on :D lets hope i dont need the docs help!


----------



## melewen

Fx Ginge!!!


----------



## kmpreston

I'm seeing nothing again today :( can we all hope that AF just turns up today now, I've had enough


----------



## melewen

But your temp is very high!! When would you test..


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> But your temp is very high!! When would you test..

I've tested at least twice per day for the last 12 days since AF was due and other than the 5 (lol) faint positives on Thursday and Friday I have had nothing :(


----------



## itsautumn

I feel like I'm so close to my :bfp: this month ladies! My temp dipped down a few days ago but it went right back up... I'm praying so hard that this is the month. :wacko:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/55fa43//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## melewen

Oh duh. Have you tested today?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well empty O this morning but a very positive strip test!! Woop on track for typical ovulation it seems, fingers crossed ladies!

KMpreston :( maybe its just playing silly buggers, x hope you get ur :bfp:


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Well empty O this morning but a very positive strip test!! Woop on track for typical ovulation it seems, fingers crossed ladies!
> 
> KMpreston :( maybe its just playing silly buggers, x hope you get ur :bfp:

Yay for O being on its way. Speaking of OPKs check this out from last night and today (Friday's was almost totally blank and has been binned...oops)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kmpreston

See also this (hope you're right with silly buggers)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## melewen

Km I have totally positive OPKs!!! That could be a good sign.


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Km I have totally positive OPKs!!! That could be a good sign.

You have no idea how much that cheers me up. I've looked it up 
https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/ovulation-test-as-pregnancy-test.html

(biology teacher style explanation below for anyone who didn't do so great in biology) 

Basically hcg and LH have similar chemical structures. Like two Yale keys might have similar shapes but not identical 
OPKs bind to anything with that basic structure (ie will let anything key shaped stick to it) and so will show positive
Pregnancy tests are specific to Hcg (like how only your own key will open your door, even if others fit in the hole) so only shows positive when the "key" has unlocked it


----------



## melewen

I love the explanation! I had no idea that's why it happened. I just knew I had to POAS after our comments lol though and got this bright positive- it's dried since obviously 

https://i59.tinypic.com/28brae9.jpg

Have you ever taken an opk around AF before?


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> I love the explanation! I had no idea that's why it happened. I just knew I had to POAS after our comments lol though and got this bright positive- it's dried since obviously
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/28brae9.jpg
> 
> Have you ever taken an opk around AF before?

Yep, early on when I first started using them. always been very faint lines


----------



## melewen

Oooh that's a good sign then. Fx


----------



## cutieq

Somehow got removed from this thread again. I will catch up in a bit.


----------



## Destinyk

So happy for everyone didnt I say a bunch of us would get BFPs at once?! Let's keep this going FX :)


----------



## melewen

Destiny I have my fx for your BFP this month so tight so we can be basically bumpies!!


----------



## Destinyk

Mel thanks so much! I hope this is it!


----------



## Dreamer320

Hi ladies! I still check in! Lol congrats to all the pregnancies! Exciting! 

Hope everyone is well. :dust: to all


----------



## kmpreston

Went to the doctors, urine was negative. She's doing bloods but she suspects missed miscarriage and that my period just skipped onto the next cycle 

So I'm saying I'm out and I'm going to start temping and teaching for O again now


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bloods won't lie fingers crossed!! I am waiting for temp rise although looks possible I ovulated on CD14!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Bloods won't lie fingers crossed!! I am waiting for temp rise although looks possible I ovulated on CD14!

Oooh fingers crossed for you too!!!

If I have just skipped one then I could be ovulating any day now as shown by these tests
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Fliss

I thought for a positive the test line needed to be as strong or darker than the control line? Is that not the case anymore? I have those tests you see.

Well, after my chart did something horrible to me and I cried all over my husband we have agreed no more charting beyond when AF arrives (so I can track cycle length) and daily :sex:


----------



## x-ginge-x

No rise this morning :( bit gutted, really was hoping for crosshairs!


----------



## Destinyk

It's getting so hard not to test now! I'm on CD30 and I decided instead of testing id temp and I got a 98.34 , how am I not suppose to test now?!


----------



## Fliss

Test tomorrow.

Good luck lovely xxxx


----------



## melewen

:test:


----------



## melewen

Dest just saying I think it's good luck on months you didn't know when you O'd.. Seems to be a :BFP: magnet!!


----------



## Destinyk

Fliss & Mel thank you I think I might test tomorrow but I only have two digital tests one being CG digi advanced and the other one I can't remember as Im not home to go look. I'm not sure if I should pick up a box of first response or not. Grr I might try to wait for AF until the weekend. This is hard :/


----------



## kmpreston

Fliss said:


> I thought for a positive the test line needed to be as strong or darker than the control line? Is that not the case anymore? I have those tests you see.
> 
> Well, after my chart did something horrible to me and I cried all over my husband we have agreed no more charting beyond when AF arrives (so I can track cycle length) and daily :sex:

No they aren't positive but you can see a clear rise in the amount of LH detected. Which I didn't expect on CD50! So if it carries on rising they will be positive in a few days


----------



## melewen

Dest get some $ tree tests! They're super sensitive and so cheap you don't feel guilty. Do you have an idea of what DPO you are?


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I have no clue I can be anywhere from 10-15dpo if I O'd between CD16 and 21. Usual LP is 14-16 but my last was 11. Temped this morning still high, rise of .06 to 98.4


----------



## melewen

:test: :test: :test:


----------



## melewen

Ginge looks like you got that big rise you wanted!


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I really want to but I think I'm going to wait until Friday!


----------



## kmpreston

We had some ridiculous levels of snow over mighty so I forgot to temp in the rush to set off for work :( 

Destiny you're doing so well now testing, keep it up and avoid disappointment I say!!

I have my blood test tomorrow so my mind will be at rest by Friday. Fingers crossed Friday is a good day for us all


----------



## Dreamer320

Wow destiny- proud of you for not testing.. I need some of your will power. Stalking!!!!!


----------



## melewen

I cant freaking wait to see some peesticks up over here on Friday. We're telling my parents that night! I think it's a sign! Big day for all of us!


----------



## cutieq

I admire you're strength! Can't wait for your test.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have no idea what my temp is playing at and whether or not to remove the second pos opk as i used two different tests, the first one was a digi smiley thing


----------



## Destinyk

Km wow I haven't seen snow in years! That's exactly it, Im tired of POAS and getting a BFN then convincing myself it's still early! 

Dreamer thanks it's pretty hard but I make sure I go as soon as I'm up so I don't get crazy

Mel that's awesome, congrats again. I can't believe so many of us got BFPs basically at once, I called it we were overdue! :haha:

Cutie thank you! Hope your doing well

Well today I was pretttty tempted to take a test but I didn't. I did temp again though and had a rise of .24 which brought me to 98.64. Don't really know how confident to feel because I hardly marked BD. One symptom I noticed yesterday and this morning is well, that my nips hurt lol. I've also had some light cramping but I'm not reading into anything. We'll have to see!


----------



## melewen

Temp looks great! What's the longest cycle you've had since ttc?


----------



## Destinyk

Mel My absolute longest cycle since TTC was 38 CDs and it's been getting shorter since then but who knows


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bloods booked for monday! Fingers crossed I get good results still undecided on the OPK, first positive was a clearblue digital standard opk, the day after it was negative but the cheap l l test was positive, I stopped testing after that, things point to O on CD14 but the opks make it 15 unless i take the second away as it says I can stop testing on the first smiley?! hmm


----------



## kmpreston

Did you test destiny?


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hi there :hi:

Was wondering if you ladies can help me? 

Today's temp was weird! Woke up later than normal because I forgot to set my alarm and my temp was so high 36.90. I thought that just seemed really high so I temped again and it had gone down to 36.84, tired again in a couple of mins and it was down to 36.74, and then started to go back up when I tried again. I've stuck with the 36.74 because your resting temp should be lower than your normal awake temp so surely that first temp must have been wrong. I did have my ds and the dog at either side of me so maybe that made it higher than it should have been with their body heat?


----------



## Destinyk

Well ladies the verdict is in
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 3


----------



## x-ginge-x

bummer destiny :hugs: 

taz you should always go with the first temp x


----------



## x-ginge-x

you seem to have a lot of open circles it can make your temps innacurate x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Yeah its because I work shifts so don't always wake at the same time and also my little boy is up a lot during the night so have to tick sleep deprived which automatically gives an open circle. That's never bothered me because ff still always predicts O but today's temp shouldn't of been so high and surely your temp should be falling once your awake and moving around unless it was too high in t be first place. Guess I'll just have to wait and see what tomorrow's temp brings. Thanks


----------



## melewen

Dest it's still early! You're not out yet!

I could've sworn I posted my announcement video for my parents last night but not seeing it.. Anyway, thought you guys might like to see :) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krrsmtEfrEc&feature=youtu.be

they were on prim behavior because they thought I was videoing them for my agency's website so we had to prod a little. But they were overjoyed!! It went perfectly


----------



## Destinyk

Mel your right but I'm convinced I'm out and your video is not playing for me!


----------



## x-ginge-x

That video is so sweet!! x Awww and your not out destiny the :witch: arrives


----------



## melewen

Try this link: https://youtu.be/krrsmtEfrEc


----------



## Destinyk

Mel that was a great video, so happy for you and your family. 

AFM after I wee'd and wiped I had some pink on the TP so witch is en route.


----------



## melewen

:( sorry dest


----------



## kmpreston

Aw your video is cuteeeee Mel!


----------



## melewen

Thanks everyone :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, I don't know whether to leave my + opks in or to take them away, looking at my temps alone i think CD17 could be O day but then so could 14... either way I have bloods tomorrow so I am hoping they show O


----------



## Fliss

Dest you aren't out til the :witch: shows :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry witch got you destiny :( had my bloods fingers crossed for results now, really hoping I get my bfp, still cant decide on OPKs


----------



## Destinyk

Witch showed yesterday morning :( good luck everyone


----------



## kmpreston

Sorry dest :(

My blood results came back...they had tested my kidneys instead of my hcg. I'm fuming. Retest on Wednesday so gonna be Thursday or Friday before I get any results now :( still no Sign of AF at all and unsure if I have O'd


----------



## x-ginge-x

OMG what idiots! My arm is freaking sore going to call thursday and see if results are back, feel really poorly today, stuffy nose scratchy throat and TMI I have diarrhoea! WTF!! I usually get it before :af: so I am really hoping its not that!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> OMG what idiots! My arm is freaking sore going to call thursday and see if results are back, feel really poorly today, stuffy nose scratchy throat and TMI I have diarrhoea! WTF!! I usually get it before :af: so I am really hoping its not that!

You have described exactly how I'm feeling today. Maybe its a bug going round, you aren't too far from me


----------



## x-ginge-x

I don't really go anywhere to get them though, I don't have much contact with people though my son goes to nursery but hes fine, I do have IBS though something I have eaten may have triggered it, chances are I will be fine in the morning x


----------



## melewen

km can't wait to hear what happens.. I can't believe they did that! Incompetence at its best


----------



## Fliss

Oh wow FFS :-(

Dest I'm so sorry lovely :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

well after removing the OPKs my temp says i ovulated on cd17 making me only 7dpo today, slight dip and then a slight rise this morning, I will happy if i get a 12 day lp! x


----------



## Destinyk

KM sorry they wasted time for you hope you get the results you want!


Thank you Fliss


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, 9DPO and i got a :bfn: looks like I may be out as my temp has plummeted too :(


----------



## Dreamer320

Hey girls... got my BFP at 11dpo today. I just wanted to wish u all the very best of luck, I will still check in!! I stopped charting, I just did ovulation tests. Definitely the stress of tempting was holding me back. Enjoy your partner .. It will happen in Gods perfect timing.:flower::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer omg congrats so happy for you!


----------



## kmpreston

Congrats dreamer!

aFM I got a BFN from the doctors today! hCg was 0.8 so a huge no! LH and FSH were within the normal ranges tho.

As if by magic I started spotting today. Unusual for me, I never spot, AF just starts, but I'm sure she will be here tomorrow!


----------



## x-ginge-x

km at least that gives you a baseline level for your hcg you can work out how long it takes for you to get to a detectable level! x


----------



## Michellebelle

Dreamer320 said:


> Hey girls... got my BFP at 11dpo today. I just wanted to wish u all the very best of luck, I will still check in!! I stopped charting, I just did ovulation tests. Definitely the stress of tempting was holding me back. Enjoy your partner .. It will happen in Gods perfect timing.:flower::thumbup::hugs:

Congrats!!!



kmpreston said:



> Congrats dreamer!
> 
> aFM I got a BFN from the doctors today! hCg was 0.8 so a huge no! LH and FSH were within the normal ranges tho.
> 
> As if by magic I started spotting today. Unusual for me, I never spot, AF just starts, but I'm sure she will be here tomorrow!

Ugh, that sucks, but at least you can be done with this super-long cycle! :flower:


----------



## melewen

Dreamer congrats!!! What's your edd?

KM sorry :(


----------



## kmpreston

Michellebelle said:


> Dreamer320 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls... got my BFP at 11dpo today. I just wanted to wish u all the very best of luck, I will still check in!! I stopped charting, I just did ovulation tests. Definitely the stress of tempting was holding me back. Enjoy your partner .. It will happen in Gods perfect timing.:flower::thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Congrats dreamer!
> 
> aFM I got a BFN from the doctors today! hCg was 0.8 so a huge no! LH and FSH were within the normal ranges tho.
> 
> As if by magic I started spotting today. Unusual for me, I never spot, AF just starts, but I'm sure she will be here tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, that sucks, but at least you can be done with this super-long cycle! :flower:Click to expand...

Still just some spotting. I can't help hoping this might be IB but surely not with two days of spotting


----------



## Dreamer320

melewen said:


> Dreamer congrats!!! What's your edd?
> 
> KM sorry :(

Thank u! October 11 2015 hope ur feeling well Melewen !


----------



## Dreamer320

kmpreston said:


> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer320 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls... got my BFP at 11dpo today. I just wanted to wish u all the very best of luck, I will still check in!! I stopped charting, I just did ovulation tests. Definitely the stress of tempting was holding me back. Enjoy your partner .. It will happen in Gods perfect timing.:flower::thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Congrats dreamer!
> 
> aFM I got a BFN from the doctors today! hCg was 0.8 so a huge no! LH and FSH were within the normal ranges tho.
> 
> 
> 
> As if by magic I started spotting today. Unusual for me, I never spot, AF just starts, but I'm sure she will be here tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, that sucks, but at least you can be done with this super-long cycle! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Still just some spotting. I can't help hoping this might be IB but surely not with two days of spottingClick to expand...

How much r u spotting? I had two days of brownish spotting . Very very light though.


----------



## kmpreston

Ginge you know what you were saying about baseline? 
If I was 0.8 on weds and this spotting I've had on thurs and today was an IB then do you mean that my HCG would be 1.6 thurs, 3.2 fri, 6.4 sat, 12.8 Sunday and like 25 by Monday? Does it start doubling that quickly?

I have never had spotting before so this is a tmi question but would you say spotting is more of a bloody tinged orangey/brown cm when you wipe and light menstrual period is actual red blood on a pad?


----------



## melewen

Dreamer so far so good! Just a bit tired. How about you? Our due dates are only about 20 days apart!


----------



## kmpreston

Dreamer320 said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michellebelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer320 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls... got my BFP at 11dpo today. I just wanted to wish u all the very best of luck, I will still check in!! I stopped charting, I just did ovulation tests. Definitely the stress of tempting was holding me back. Enjoy your partner .. It will happen in Gods perfect timing.:flower::thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Congrats dreamer!
> 
> aFM I got a BFN from the doctors today! hCg was 0.8 so a huge no! LH and FSH were within the normal ranges tho.
> 
> 
> 
> As if by magic I started spotting today. Unusual for me, I never spot, AF just starts, but I'm sure she will be here tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, that sucks, but at least you can be done with this super-long cycle! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Still just some spotting. I can't help hoping this might be IB but surely not with two days of spottingClick to expand...
> 
> How much r u spotting? I had two days of brownish spotting . Very very light though.Click to expand...

Very similar, not hint of it on a pad, just when I wipe and very light cramps


----------



## mommyB

Hope you don't mind if I pop in here ladies..congrats on the BFP's :)

I'm 9dpo and I've gotten BFN's so far (still so early) but this is my second full cycle charting and my 4th month off of birth control. This cycles temps have been much more steady then last cycles and my post O temps are much higher then last cycles. I'm just wondering (outsiders point of view) do my temps look good? Do you think my more steady temps this cycle is maybe due to my hormones balancing out. Thanks for any help :)


----------



## melewen

Mommyb they do look more level! But I got my BFP on a cycle with totally crazy temps and I was even using progesterone cream. I'm sure everyone was shocked when I posted it lol


----------



## mommyB

Thanks for your help Melewen! Congrats! Hopefully I'll get my BFP in the next couple days :)


----------



## Dreamer320

melewen said:


> Dreamer so far so good! Just a bit tired. How about you? Our due dates are only about 20 days apart!

Wow that's amazing ! I'll be stalking you for sure haha! :) boobs are tender and I've been headachy. That's about it here for now. I know the list of things will only increase. Lol 


KM- yeah mine was only when wiping very very little with slight period like cramps but a lot less intense. I hope its just implantation for u too!!! Fx!


----------



## kmpreston

Dreamer320 said:


> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Dreamer so far so good! Just a bit tired. How about you? Our due dates are only about 20 days apart!
> 
> Wow that's amazing ! I'll be stalking you for sure haha! :) boobs are tender and I've been headachy. That's about it here for now. I know the list of things will only increase. Lol
> 
> 
> KM- yeah mine was only when wiping very very little with slight period like cramps but a lot less intense. I hope its just implantation for u too!!! Fx!Click to expand...

How many days after your IB was your BfP?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thats exactly what I meant km :) take it with a pinch salt though, but yes once implanted it doubles really quickly x


----------



## x-ginge-x

And AF got me @10dpo so 9 day LP really sad :(


----------



## Fliss

So sorry lovely :hugs:

12 DPO here. No sign of AF. Praying its a good sign


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> And AF got me @10dpo so 9 day LP really sad :(

So sorry ginge :(

I think AF has got me too, the pains are picking up a touch so I think the spotting will progress to light shortly. Thank God this cycle is over. 4 people on this group got pregnant since December. February is the turn of the Brits now ginge


----------



## Dreamer320

kmpreston said:


> Dreamer320 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melewen said:
> 
> 
> Dreamer so far so good! Just a bit tired. How about you? Our due dates are only about 20 days apart!
> 
> Wow that's amazing ! I'll be stalking you for sure haha! :) boobs are tender and I've been headachy. That's about it here for now. I know the list of things will only increase. Lol
> 
> 
> KM- yeah mine was only when wiping very very little with slight period like cramps but a lot less intense. I hope its just implantation for u too!!! Fx!Click to expand...
> 
> How many days after your IB was your BfP?Click to expand...


Two days after :flower:


----------



## Dreamer320

x-ginge-x said:


> And AF got me @10dpo so 9 day LP really sad :(



:hugs::hug: sorry Ginge.


----------



## Dreamer320

kmpreston said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> And AF got me @10dpo so 9 day LP really sad :(
> 
> So sorry ginge :(
> 
> I think AF has got me too, the pains are picking up a touch so I think the spotting will progress to light shortly. Thank God this cycle is over. 4 people on this group got pregnant since December. February is the turn of the Brits now gingeClick to expand...

Sorry the witch got you. 

I gave up TTC if u look at my old posts. I was so discouraged , and it happened. I know every situation is different but I truely believe you girls will get ur BFP. Xoxo


----------



## Michellebelle

Ugh, sorry about AF Ginge.

Doesn't the witch know she's not welcome here? We will have to make it more clear in Feb!


----------



## melewen

My BFP was 2 days after implantation dip as well


----------



## kmpreston

Dreamer320 said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> And AF got me @10dpo so 9 day LP really sad :(
> 
> So sorry ginge :(
> 
> I think AF has got me too, the pains are picking up a touch so I think the spotting will progress to light shortly. Thank God this cycle is over. 4 people on this group got pregnant since December. February is the turn of the Brits now gingeClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry the witch got you.
> 
> I gave up TTC if u look at my old posts. I was so discouraged , and it happened. I know every situation is different but I truely believe you girls will get ur BFP. XoxoClick to expand...

Well I say AF came. The spotting turned red for about two hours but still hasn't progressed in terms of quantity as has stopped for 3-4 hours twice now. Dunno what to think. 
Going on the whole doubling every 24-30 hours thing if my hcg was 0.8 on weds a test wouldn't even be close to postive til tomorrow so I'll test then if AF doesn't pick up the pace at all


----------



## melewen

Keep us in the loop km :)


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Keep us in the loop km :)

Made the mistake of doing a test this afternoon. bfn but of course it is. HCG has only had time to get to like between 6-10 and it wasn't fmu. I have very little hope of being pregnant now anyways so I don't even know why I'm bothering but I definitely need to wait until Tuesday or Wednesday now. Spotting should have stopped by then and then whatever result I get I know it will be right and I can move on.
Set FF going on my next cycle just to stop me thinking about it now


----------



## x-ginge-x

I know whether mine is AF by day 2 cos my temps dive, below 36.2 = not pregnant! had more bloods today feel like a pin cushion but doctors again on thursday to discuss results, hoping for progesterone!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I know whether mine is AF by day 2 cos my temps dive, below 36.2 = not pregnant! had more bloods today feel like a pin cushion but doctors again on thursday to discuss results, hoping for progesterone!

You def need progesterone. My temps are shite at the moment but I still don't think this was AF. I also don't think I'm pregnant. Just reckon I'm a mess!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm I would temp a while longer and if still erratic test? x sure are wacky temps, my AF has been a little weird too, dark red medium then light then gone then light and now gone again :wacko:


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmm I would temp a while longer and if still erratic test? x sure are wacky temps, my AF has been a little weird too, dark red medium then light then gone then light and now gone again :wacko:

They have been errstic since December. Most of the ones down for "last cycle" aren't genuine now, I changed quite a few to see if it would spot O having not temped for most of the cycle (it won't)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah, I think it has to be done so consistently otherwise its really hard to understand the results xx


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Yeah, I think it has to be done so consistently otherwise its really hard to understand the results xx

Ye I had decided not to track temps in dec but then did them every now and again but didn't record. When I did them they seemed low. When AF was late I decided to try to log to see if O was coming. Wasn't too consistent cause I was out of the habit. The temps are all back to being correct now. CD64 now I've reminded it that I didn't have a light bleed just spotting


----------



## x-ginge-x

yeah i would say if it wasnt warranting any protection its just spotting x


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> yeah i would say if it wasnt warranting any protection its just spotting x

Whyyyy will IT never end?!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I know whether mine is AF by day 2 cos my temps dive, below 36.2 = not pregnant! had more bloods today feel like a pin cushion but doctors again on thursday to discuss results, hoping for progesterone!

I bet Thursday can't come quick enough for you? I'm back in monday


----------



## x-ginge-x

It certainly can't really hoping for progesterone, even for a few cycles to lengthen my lp a little 9 days is no good!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> It certainly can't really hoping for progesterone, even for a few cycles to lengthen my lp a little 9 days is no good!

9 days might be enough though and when something sticks your hormones will stop AF. Hopefully. I wish there was a drug that could restart your cycle. Then I want one that makes me O at a sensible day. Like 14 rather than 24 or whatever it was in November


----------



## x-ginge-x

Soy can help you ovulate earlier and ask the doc for a drug to start your cycle as you havent had af in 3 months they should give it you, def try soy isoflavones though you can get them in tesco x


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Soy can help you ovulate earlier and ask the doc for a drug to start your cycle as you havent had af in 3 months they should give it you, def try soy isoflavones though you can get them in tesco x

How were your results?


----------



## x-ginge-x

They only tested half of what they were supposed to!! But they have agreed to give me the referral to the fertility unit again!! Happy that I got that, not happy that I have to wait another month to be referred because they didn't get the blood results I need for the referral! Grumpy me!! :grrr:


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> They only tested half of what they were supposed to!! But they have agreed to give me the referral to the fertility unit again!! Happy that I got that, not happy that I have to wait another month to be referred because they didn't get the blood results I need for the referral! Grumpy me!! :grrr:

Why do our doctors keep messing up our bloods?! I'm going to insist they check me for PCOS when I go back from my "I've made it to CD70" appointment


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah i would too, I have PCOS though but I am one of the weird % that has regular periods and ovulation! I have charts back to july last year, july was annovulatory not surprising as thats when i got married haha!!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Yeah i would too, I have PCOS though but I am one of the weird % that has regular periods and ovulation! I have charts back to july last year, july was annovulatory not surprising as thats when i got married haha!!

See I was fine July-December but now it's gone nuts. When I last came off the pill in 2010 I had one period in 6 months. They were going to test me then but I went back on the pill so they didn't bother


----------



## Michellebelle

x-ginge-x said:


> Yeah i would too, I have PCOS though but I am one of the weird % that has regular periods and ovulation! I have charts back to july last year, july was annovulatory not surprising as thats when i got married haha!!

I had an anovulatory cycle the month I got married too! Wound up being a 50-something day cycle.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Ironically although annovulatory (according to temps) it wasnt that long from what i remember, by far the longest I have had for years though :) feeling hopeful the soy helps this month, going to try those for a few months then onto vitex if no success as i know i ovulate but my lp is short :) fingers crossed!


----------



## baby_rose

Lots of love ladies occasionally still stalking<3 a lot has changed for me girls i will be sstarting school today (night classes) so let's see how that goes i also went on birthcontol:/ pills since the bf couldn't be trusted lol.... best of luck to all you my team chart ladies:)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Shame baby rose but if the time isnt right then it isnt right :hugs: I got me a bargain today 2 boxes of 20 clearblue dual hormone opks for £2 a box cos the expiry was december lol IDC about expiry dates they still work the same!


----------



## melewen

baby_rose i missssss youuuuuuu!!!


----------



## kmpreston

Hi baby rose! What do you mean he can't be trusted?

I'm on CD70 now. Doctors are sending me for a scan for PCOS and in the mean time I have been instructed to try and lose the 14lbs I've gained since I came off the pill in July. Because if it is PCOS that weight gain is probably making it worse (even though it may have caused the gain!!)

Other doctors orders were "keep up the BD" and "try to only test once a week"


----------



## Destinyk

Hope everyone is doing great, I've been laying low for a little and got back into my workout routine I feel great and it's really distracting from TTC. We are NTNP from now on with the occassional temp. I temped today and got. 97.97 so I think tomorrow my temp will be higher and I already Od, possibly yesterday if not the day before. FX for everyone!


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi destiny! That sounds so nice and relaxing! Welcome to the two week wait :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Gutted, CD16 here and no signs of O, think I screwed it up by taking soy, don't know whether to do another month on soy or go onto the vitex instead as i ovulate normally but have a short LP


----------



## melewen

Ginge do you use progesterone cream?


----------



## x-ginge-x

No I dont know how/where to get it in the UK! :(


----------



## melewen

I just ordered it off amazon and it worked for us


----------



## x-ginge-x

can you send me a link and show me which one please hun x


----------



## Fliss

Hey ladies - those of you who use vitex - what cycle days do you take it?

I was always told CD 2-6 inclusive but a friend of mine uses it to regulate her cycle generally (not TTC) and she apparently takes it daily.

My cycles appear up the spout - I ovulated CD 10/11 this cycle which is 6/5 days earlier than 'usual' and it's sent FF into a tailspin LOL


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm not sure myself, fliss. I haven't looked into vitex myself. Hopefully someone else has more experience with it!


----------



## TTC74

I'm going batty, ladies! 11 DPO with a FMU BFN on a FRER this morning, but my chart looks so perfect, and it never has before. Also, I'm experiencing PMS type cramping today but I never have PMS this early (AF due 2/19-2/20), Can you take a look at my chart and tell me what you think? It looks like a possible ID at 7 DPO followed by a possible shift to triphasic at 9 DPO but I may just be wishful thinking - especially considering this morning's blasted BFN!


----------



## melewen

Fliss I used vitex on my BFP cycle, I just took capsules everyday as directed. I don't think I stopped after O but I honestly don't remember. I don't remember stopping though, just EPO

Ginge looks like you are about to O!


----------



## melewen

Ginge here is the progesterone cream I used 

Now lavender progesterone cream


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks melewen how do you use it?

and fliss i think your getting vitex confused with soy, vitex is chasteberry or agnus castus and is taken daily, soy isoflavones are taken like clomid for a period of 5 days 2-6, 3-7 etc, they cannot be taken together mind as they counteract each other :)


----------



## melewen

Ginge I actually started it before O probably even happened, I thought it had happened before it did that month, but at the very least I started it 1dpo and used it twice a day. I've heard you shouldn't start it til like 3 dpo but it worked fine for me!


----------



## x-ginge-x

will have to look into it then, im in the uk though so will have to find something similar if i can what do you do with it? just rub some in?


----------



## kmpreston

Back to the spotting stage. It's not even been 3 weeks since last time. What the hell is going on


----------



## Fliss

What do we think ladies?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33585b/?i=6068802&

I hate the TWW


----------



## x-ginge-x

Looks good to me Fliss!


----------



## Destinyk

Hey ladies not too much to report here except today and the day before yesterday I got really dizzy while working out, to the point that I had to stop and drink water and lie down with my eyes shut. That's never happened to me before, I don't even want to work out anymore because it was pretty unpleasant. 

Km is it brown spotting? Because if it is you had a really light AF so maybe it's just some left?

Fliss so far so good! Hate the TWW as well, FX For you!


----------



## kmpreston

Lovely chart fliss, very small fluctuations in temp


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Hey ladies not too much to report here except today and the day before yesterday I got really dizzy while working out, to the point that I had to stop and drink water and lie down with my eyes shut. That's never happened to me before, I don't even want to work out anymore because it was pretty unpleasant.
> 
> Km is it brown spotting? Because if it is you had a really light AF so maybe it's just some left?
> 
> Fliss so far so good! Hate the TWW as well, FX For you!

No. Definitely not brown

tmi alert but is started just after BD, cleaning up etc and saw two spots of bright red blood when I wiped.
Next morning there was pink tinged CM when I wiped. By afternoon this was definitely orangey-red CM but still not that "Ye that's definitely my AF" blood and again only on first wipe.

This has been on and off since Wednesday but never got to a pad and is super super super light. My "last period" was very similar to this and I'm not sure I should have even counted that as a period but if not then I've just had two lots of spotting since 2nd December


----------



## melewen

Destiny that sounds promising! Two of my biggest symptoms are I get super lightheaded and I am ALWAYS thirsty. Fx your BFP is right around the corner! When do you suspect you O'd? When will you test?


----------



## x-ginge-x

My temp this morning was totally bonkers, 37.63 needless to say its been discarded, had a very bad night tossing and turning waking up constantly by the time I got downstairs my temp was 38.4, seems I have a fever, feeling bleugh! But don't know why, start of chickenpox maybe who knows


----------



## JaiParvati

Hi ladies! Jumping in here, I've got the same questions both about vitex and progesterone cream. I've been taking a daily liquid herbal supplement with vitex, dong quai, shatavari, partridge berry, cramp bark and ginger. I've been taking it daily for two cycles now and notice a little change in CM, much thinner throughout my cycle this month. Not sure if I'm best to continue daily use or what. I've also purchased the progesterone cream (from GNC, vitamin store here in US) and read that its best to use once you know you've O'd, and that using it before can actually delay O. But I'm not actually sure when I'll O, its not been the same day twice according to my charts so far!


----------



## melewen

Jai just wait until fertility friend gives you crosshairs to start using the cream. I used it probably too early but luckily I still got my BFP that month :)


----------



## Destinyk

Km Hmm possibly just because of BDing then, he said or it stops soon.

Mel I didn't really temp much but I think possibly CD 20, Im trying to hold off testing as much as possible but I may test next Saturday.


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Km Hmm possibly just because of BDing then, he said or it stops soon.
> 
> Mel I didn't really temp much but I think possibly CD 20, Im trying to hold off testing as much as possible but I may test next Saturday.

Even though it's still on and off I'm just assuming it's AF until proved otherwise


----------



## JaiParvati

Melewwn, I have been using OvuView and not Fertility Friend, it doesn't give me crosshairs until after O has been confirmed, usually not until after 3 or 4 days of high temps. That seems a bit late for the cream?


----------



## melewen

No, it's preferable to wait a few days


----------



## Fliss

Ok ladies my chart isn't looking bad but my CM is varying between creamy and EWCM today - 8DPO and that worries me.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2015-02-22&mode=a&ts=1424601354&u=3364955


----------



## x-ginge-x

Link doesnt work hun x and looks like I have chicken pox, pregnancy could be disastrous! :( damn


----------



## melewen

Fliss, your link isn't working but there is a surge of estrogen in the middle of a cycle which could explain the EWCM. Or it could be your bfp cycle! I had full ferning on my microscope my BFP cycle randomly at different DPO because of the rising estrogen


----------



## Fliss

Oh ladies I'm too damn scared to hope. And I have no idea why the darn chart isn't linking properly.

Ginge I'm sorry. If it's any consolation it's one of the few things that's worse to get in trimester 2 than 1. 

Much love xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hoping it passes quickly thats for sure, awaiting a call back from a doctor!


----------



## melewen

Fliss try just directly posting the link fertility friend gives you when you click share


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well, feeling slight improvement going to take paracetamols regularly and try and control this fever! I suspect O was a few days ago before the rocket temps due to fever so will be 4dpo tomorrow TMI but have checked cervix and have a huge abundance of creamy CM!


----------



## melewen

Ginge have you been BD'ing?


----------



## x-ginge-x

last bd was wednesday as i just havent had the energy still battling a fever :( now i am covered in chicken pox :(


----------



## melewen

:hug:


----------



## Destinyk

Well AF showed today ;(


----------



## melewen

Aw daphne I'm sorry :( we tried progesterone cream and soft cups the month we got our BFP.. I recommend them! :D I can't wait for you in the pg forums!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry destiny :( Im struggling over here with chickenpox it's torture!


----------



## Destinyk

Mel thank you, I'm sure you know after trying for a while it starts to get draining and disappointing. I just ordered a box of soft cups I hope that does the trick for us! For now I will hold off on the progesterone cream, one thing that I think is affecting us is my lack of fertile CM.


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge so sorry your not feeling well, hope it's gone as quick as it came! I was feeling a little ill myself due to AF cramps and lower back ache, I took two Tylenols and ended up yakking them up only to be left feeling worse than before I took the Tylenol! Luckily I'm slowly starting to feel better.


----------



## melewen

Destiny have you tried grapefruit juice? And EPO?


----------



## JaiParvati

Chickenpox, AF, Im getting over a nasty 2week cold, were all a mess! I have a lovely big grapefruit tree in my yard, I don't drink enough juice! I'd heard it helps with cm. I just started using preseed, and I have a mooncup I use regularly during AF. Saw some ladies having luck using that instead of the softcup, might give it a shot. I'm not sure what's happening in my cycle right now. In the last few months my O date has been day 16, 13 and 22. Like I said, I've been awfully sick with a bronchitis like cold, so maybe that's resulted in some wacky temps. Had creamy then watery CM on days 9-13, little twingy pains around that time but no substantial temp changes yet according to OvuView and back to sticky CM. I've downloaded FF but putting off transferring all my old data ugghhh... Well, let me know what you all think.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-02-25-07-41-49.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Destinyk

Mel I tried grape fruit juice for two months it gave me vm that was a little more watery but it was never around fertile window. EPO I haven't tried I didn't realize it could help with that !


----------



## melewen

Yeah EPO is excellent for that! I would really recommend the book Making Babies, it gives you specific advice and supplements to take for specific issues, and it would definitely cover that. I read it the month we got our BFP and went all in with the supplements!


----------



## Destinyk

Mel so interesting! Did you go with the pill? I'm going to order some right now!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I got a normal temp this morning :happydance: no idea if I ovulated though!


----------



## Dreamer320

Hi ladies,

Checking in. Hope all is well. I wanted to ask to see if any of you have used preseed? Just a question because I used that the cycle I got pregnant with DD and I really think that helped. Sorry if you mentioned it before :wacko:... It's definitly worth a shot!!!!!


----------



## melewen

I agree with Dreamer, we used that pretty much every cycle but it was still super helpful!

Yep Daphne try this! Super Primrose


----------



## cutieq

I used Preseed and loved it. I definitely think it aided in our BFP and if nothing else, it helped keep us lubed enough to BD as much as we wanted.


----------



## Dreamer320

Yeah I totally forgot about it until I saw it on another thread! I was like uhh DUH!!!! That totally helped me!!:haha:


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer I've heard of preseed but I haven't used it. Mainly because I've been afraid since some ladies had MC when it was used although it's not definite that is what caused it it definitely scared me! However Im getting so desperate I may just get some tonight! 

Ladies Im going all out this cycle Im going to start temping again but no OPKs as I've got an idea of when I O. Also, l I have progesterone cream and soft cups on the way and I might just grab some preseed or evening primrose oil. I'm sort of swaying toward EPO because it's the more natural alternative but idk! What do you guys think?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

hi!! joining in!! PLEASE look at my chart!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I got a lower temp again this morning, but still no idea if/when I o'd going to have to wing it this cycle :lol: may need some patience on this one!! If I did O i would be approx 7dpo but with that huge drop I dunno!


----------



## Dreamer320

Destinyk said:


> Dreamer I've heard of preseed but I haven't used it. Mainly because I've been afraid since some ladies had MC when it was used although it's not definite that is what caused it it definitely scared me! However Im getting so desperate I may just get some tonight!
> 
> Ladies Im going all out this cycle Im going to start temping again but no OPKs as I've got an idea of when I O. Also, l I have progesterone cream and soft cups on the way and I might just grab some preseed or evening primrose oil. I'm sort of swaying toward EPO because it's the more natural alternative but idk! What do you guys think?

Wow I never heard of a link between that and mc? Interesting!


----------



## cutieq

Destinyk, I've never heard of Preseed being linked to MC. I used EPO and it helped with my CM, but one word of caution, I've seen it affect O, but if you're temping that should be fine. You will know when you O, but I have seen it make O come earlier or later. Happened for me too. If you're looking for something to help with CM. Grapefruit juice is a good solution. I used that my BFP cycle.


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie&Dreamer it hasn't been technically linked but there were MCs that happened whilst using preseed coincidentally. It seems to be more than likely that preseed can help a sperm that wouldn't normally make it to the egg and so maybe the sperm really wasn't that strong to begin with causing it not to survive? Who knows, but it freaked me out because I've read it on several different occassions. Nevertheless I think I am going to pick some preseed up tonight if not tomorrow to give it a shot.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well been in town today and with my low temp again thought for sure AF had arrived as felt like I had wet myself but nope just lots of CM. CP check says high and soft and I had some yellow coloured jelly like CM?!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Thats weird Ginge!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Not kidding, temp is a little higher this morning wish I knew what was going on!! Think I will take an OPK later on and see what I get, maybe I geared to ovulated but failed due to the fever and illness and it will try again maybe?


----------



## Destinyk

Soft cups and progesterone cream are here! I'm excited for this cycle Im introducing three new things and Im hoping this does it for me. The soft cups do look a little interesting to put in lol, I should probably do a couple test trials before I make a mess :haha: TMI but seriously. 

Ginge sorry about AF


----------



## melewen

Woohoo dest!! Yeah I didn't love them BUT you feel like such a badass with them in, we went out to dinner with one in in mexico and I was like :evil laugh: NOBODY KNOWSSS!!!! You feel like you're really doing a lot of work too! Haha. How long are your periods typically? I liked red raspberry leaf for thickening the uterine lining. If you take the Making Babies quiz (I think you can just Google it) I can screenshot the recommendations if you want!


----------



## Dreamer320

Good luck this cycle destiny!


Ginge so was that AF or no?!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yes was definitely AF, CD4 now and I used a menstrual cup this cycle, best thing ever!


----------



## Destinyk

Mel that's hilarious! Like " little do they know" nudgenudge. Usually my periods are pretty decent length, 5-7days maybe a little more if the spotting continues at the end. I do drink red raspberry leaf tea, which I love, during AF. I believe the tea is what's actually shortened and regulated my cycle. I'm going to look up the quiz now!

Dreamer thank you!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I can safely say I was sort of relieved to see AF, didn't want to run the risk of the virus causing any damage to baby x calling docs in morning to book for thursday :)


----------



## Destinyk

Well I used the soft cup last night for the first time, even though its to early for O but I wanted to test them out! Anyhow it was so weird having it in, it didn't _feel_ weird because really I didn't feel it in at all but I felt weird _knowing_ it was in and not feeling it lol, if that makes any sense. And then the 1 second panic attack I had this morning when I first tried to remove it :haha: . Regardless of it all the soft cups are a great idea and I hope they pay off for me!


----------



## Dreamer320

Destiny- lol :) I never used them but I heard great things! Good luck! :spermy:


----------



## kmpreston

So soft cups. You dtd and then slip one in rather than finishing in the cup? I assume you do this before getting up post BD?


----------



## melewen

Yes KM you just dtd as usual and then slip one in before moving or anything. I keep them by the bed.. super sexy :haha: They worked for us! I HATED taking them out but when you see how much baby batter is left over you're like :thumbup: I am a goddess!


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Yes KM you just dtd as usual and then slip one in before moving or anything. I keep them by the bed.. super sexy :haha: They worked for us! I HATED taking them out but when you see how much baby batter is left over you're like :thumbup: I am a goddess!

Might have to give them a go if my cycles ever steady themselves out. Still in Limbo. Got these today but don't want to get my hopes up
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## melewen

Km I see lines/shadows on all of those!


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Km I see lines/shadows on all of those!

Ye me too and all within the time frame. But nothing on other brands. We will have to see


----------



## melewen

Fx :) update us tomorrow!


----------



## Destinyk

Dreamer thank you so much!

KM I see them too FX for you!


----------



## kmpreston

Same again this morning but nothing on other brands. Must be super speedy evaps or something :(


----------



## kmpreston

Right guys. Today I have bought soy isoflavones and raspberry leaf tea (which tastes vile incidentally, I hate tea)
1. What do they both do
2. What do I do with them?!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

KM- you take Soy to help you O the same way you would Clomid, for 5 days before CD10. I dont remember how much though! I havent taken it since 2009 when i got my BFP!!

Not sure on Red Rasp


----------



## kmpreston

I haven't had a proper period since 2nd December. Just spotting. ff says cd18 because I made it. Shall I just start now


----------



## kmpreston

Right guys. Today I have bought soy isoflavones and raspberry leaf tea (which tastes vile incidentally, I hate tea)
1. What do they both do
2. What do I do with them?!


----------



## Destinyk

KM soy Im not familiar with but Red Raspberry Leaf Tea I do drink. It has loads of benefits like regulating your cycle, making AF less painful if it is, tones the uterine lining (good for implantation, even better during labor), makes your contractions more effective (not any less painful :haha: ), and also during the end of pregnancy strong brews of this tea can induce labor. Really lots of pros only con I have found is that during early pregnancy it can cause miscarriage (because of the cramping which tones the uterus) so I only drink from the start of AF to the end and I actually enjoy the taste. I hated the taste the first time but it really grew on me and I love it now, I hope it grows on you too!


----------



## melewen

KM you can take it in capsule form too! That's what I did


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> KM soy Im not familiar with but Red Raspberry Leaf Tea I do drink. It has loads of benefits like regulating your cycle, making AF less painful if it is, tones the uterine lining (good for implantation, even better during labor), makes your contractions more effective (not any less painful :haha: ), and also during the end of pregnancy strong brews of this tea can induce labor. Really lots of pros only con I have found is that during early pregnancy it can cause miscarriage (because of the cramping which tones the uterus) so I only drink from the start of AF to the end and I actually enjoy the taste. I hated the taste the first time but it really grew on me and I love it now, I hope it grows on you too!

I have had two and AF has started. Or rather I'm spotting. Or it's induced a miscarriage (which I doubt). I'll avoid tomorrow and then keep going from weds if AF is in full force

So...soy anyone?


----------



## kmpreston

What do we think? o or not O?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thats a positive opk for sure, but your chart doesn't show O with temps?


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Thats a positive opk for sure, but your chart doesn't show O with temps?

Do you not think? My post O temps have always been around 35.9-36.2 and I do have dashed cross hairs!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Maybe a few more temps and it will?


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Maybe a few more temps and it will?

Fingers crossed tho I'm so unconvinced. I have been spotting since Monday. But I did have a colposcopy Tuesday which causes light bleeding. I just can't tell if it's spotting from that or another light and random period :(


----------



## kmpreston

Temps seem to be staying up there


----------



## x-ginge-x

You have a lot of temps pre O at that range, thats the only reason i'm suspicious of it x if you know what I mean x


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> You have a lot of temps pre O at that range, thats the only reason i'm suspicious of it x if you know what I mean x

I was ill for about 10 days from the 19th feb so that could explain it. The biggest two spiked were def fever days


----------



## x-ginge-x

Mark them as fever FF automatically discards, it did with mine with chicken pox x


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Mark them as fever FF automatically discards, it did with mine with chicken pox x

I did it for just the spikes but when I did it for the whole time of illness I then don't have enough temps


----------



## Dreamer320

Nice charts!!


----------



## kmpreston

Dreamer320 said:


> Nice charts!!

Nice? Mine looks totally screwed up. Except for the last few days

ginges is very nice tho!

How's pregnancy dreamer?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm, yeah I think illness realy screws with it, hopefully get my peak tomorrow :D


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmm, yeah I think illness realy screws with it, hopefully get my peak tomorrow :D

Reckon so looking at that little dip! Wish my temps were ever that stable


----------



## x-ginge-x

Its not often I get stable, definitely appreciating it this month although would mean another december baby lol


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Its not often I get stable, definitely appreciating it this month although would mean another december baby lol

Is December really all that bad?!


----------



## x-ginge-x

When we have one there already, plus two neighbours boys there and husbands brother :lol: it can be a little stressful!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> When we have one there already, plus two neighbours boys there and husbands brother :lol: it can be a little stressful!

Ye ok fair enough. February is might nightmare month. January wouldn't be much better: so I'm hoping December will be the winner!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah, I wouldn't mind as long as it was healthy really x


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't mind as long as it was healthy really x

Precisely!

Well, my temp has jumped a fair bit!


----------



## melewen

Nice chart km!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oooh, 7dpo rise.... fingers crossed!! x x


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Oooh, 7dpo rise.... fingers crossed!! x x

Ye fingers crossed I'm not just ill again!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I hope not, looking good! x
Fingers crossed, I will be sending forms off tomorro, hope they process em quick sharp i'm antsy to get packing!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I hope not, looking good! x
> Fingers crossed, I will be sending forms off tomorro, hope they process em quick sharp i'm antsy to get packing!

What forms, packing for what? Like your little rise :)


----------



## Dreamer320

kmpreston said:


> Dreamer320 said:
> 
> 
> Nice charts!!
> 
> Nice? Mine looks totally screwed up. Except for the last few days
> 
> ginges is very nice tho!
> 
> How's pregnancy dreamer?Click to expand...

Lol ur chart doesn't look screwed up to me!!!! 

Pregnancy is going good so far. Anxiously waiting to get into second tri.

My HG is under control with medicine so I'm thankful for that. 

Cmon sticky beans !!! :dust:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Packing for a house move!! Hopefully moving but likely to take 8 weeks :( Bummer. Gota positive OPK today and my peak yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Packing for a house move!! Hopefully moving but likely to take 8 weeks :( Bummer. Gota positive OPK today and my peak yesterday :thumbup:

Fantastic, wow your cycles are almost like clockwork!

Yay for new house, you moving far?

I'm heading down to that coverline :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

No not moving far, just closer to my family and some support which I look forward to, I love moving I get to massively declutter the house in the process, :haha: I must be the crazy type. Boooo for it dropping! And they do vary but not by much x Typically still a good 28 days though


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> No not moving far, just closer to my family and some support which I look forward to, I love moving I get to massively declutter the house in the process, :haha: I must be the crazy type. Boooo for it dropping! And they do vary but not by much x Typically still a good 28 days though

Tbh a normal length cycle would be a good thing. Pregnancy would be better but you know, can cope with a sensible cycle for a change. A proper period would be appreciated too so I know it's really happened


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah, makes life easier, looks like I should be able to have my 7dpo bloods on 7dpo for a change!! hope this rise is sustained, think it was only slight this morning as I had my mouth open, least I hope it was normally its much better than that...


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Yeah, makes life easier, looks like I should be able to have my 7dpo bloods on 7dpo for a change!! hope this rise is sustained, think it was only slight this morning as I had my mouth open, least I hope it was normally its much better than that...

Your pre O temps have been higher than last month and last month your rise was small 1 DPO and big 2dpo so maybe the same

dunno what's going on with me. Cramping, twinges and nausea but BfN. Think my body hates progesterone


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yep, my pre o temps are a big giveaway for me at the level they are this month I know I can conceive, I think as they were before they were too low, hoping to give myself a kick healthy eating wise!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Yep, my pre o temps are a big giveaway for me at the level they are this month I know I can conceive, I think as they were before they were too low, hoping to give myself a kick healthy eating wise!

I wish mine were such a give away. I'm starting to wonder if maybe o was later for me given that huge peak the other day


----------



## x-ginge-x

What thermometer are you using? do you use a proper basal one with 4 digits e.g. 36.02? x


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> What thermometer are you using? do you use a proper basal one with 4 digits e.g. 36.02? x

I have one of those but I don't always use it because it beeps louder and wakes my hubby up. So I usually use my other one. Might try and remember to use my 2dp one tomorrow


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm I Def recommend using the proper one the difference is amazing when it comes to accuracy especially when you consider 36.16 will be rounded up to 36.2 on a standard. He will have to get used to the beeping haha


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmm I Def recommend using the proper one the difference is amazing when it comes to accuracy especially when you consider 36.16 will be rounded up to 36.2 on a standard. He will have to get used to the beeping haha

Last time I used it it read .4 degrees higher than my current one tho, feel like it might ruin this chart?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yes Def start on cd1 I think your chart will change X


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Yes Def start on cd1 I think your chart will change X

I'll do both at the same time in the morning and see how different they are


----------



## x-ginge-x

:) ill.check back out of interest :)


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> :) ill.check back out of interest :)

They were way out when I used them at the same time. 35.4 and 35.79. When I used my 1dp one again it said 35.8


----------



## kmpreston

I reckon I'm out this month but to be honest I just hope I get my period over the next few days and I'm getting more normal!


----------



## Fliss

7 DPO but watery/vaguely EWCM.

Out already I know it :(


----------



## kmpreston

Fliss said:


> 7 DPO but watery/vaguely EWCM.
> 
> Out already I know it :(

Not necessarily!

I know I'm out tho, bye bye coverline on 12dpo. So pleased I'm having a normal cycle tho. Roll on a normal period


----------



## x-ginge-x

Normal cycle is good! How did the thermometer thing go x


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Normal cycle is good! How did the thermometer thing go x

They were way out when I used them at the same time. 35.4 and 35.79. When I used my 1dp one again it said 35.8


----------



## x-ginge-x

I suspect then that the 2dp is the more accurate, as for me peaks, + opk and no ovulation :/ feeling bummed :( I am giving up. Going to chalk F*%& on it and move house and concentrate on weight loss I think.


----------



## Fliss

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33585b/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

My CM is flitting between creamy and slightly EW.

I suddenly have tummy cramps - and I know my period isn't due for 2 more days.

I daren't hope but perhaps the chart isn't bad?


----------



## kmpreston

Fliss said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33585b/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> My CM is flitting between creamy and slightly EW.
> 
> I suddenly have tummy cramps - and I know my period isn't due for 2 more days.
> 
> I daren't hope but perhaps the chart isn't bad?

The chart looks good. Fingers crossed for you. Seems too early for AF!
Dunno where my witch is but I have had some craps/sharp pains over the last 48 hours so she must be en route


----------



## x-ginge-x

Evening ladies, FF so obligingly provided crosshairs, though the next few temps will tell!! Scraping the coverline right now!!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Evening ladies, FF so obligingly provided crosshairs, though the next few temps will tell!! Scraping the coverline right now!!

That's looking great. I was just reading a FF TIDBIT that the coverline means nothing really and just helps you see your biphasic pattern! So yay!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I hope so, fingers crossed for me, new house new baby haha how it happened last time! LOL


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I hope so, fingers crossed for me, new house new baby haha how it happened last time! LOL

This is my longest ever LP


----------



## Fliss

Drop this morning a day earlier than I thought it would be. I really do have a short LP :(

While not below the coverline it's pretty damn close (I woke 45 min earlier than 'normal' but I doubt that'll make a difference :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

45 mins can make a surprising difference your not out till :witch: arrives x


----------



## Fliss

I'm spotting now so I think it's game over.

Onwards and upwards I guess.

Cycle 5/6


----------



## kmpreston

Fliss said:


> I'm spotting now so I think it's game over.
> 
> Onwards and upwards I guess.
> 
> Cycle 5/6

Sorry Fliss :( I'm still waiting for AF :/


----------



## x-ginge-x

Until its full flow its not over, spotting could be anything!! and km looking good!! nice long LP there thats great news, i will call docs tomorrow for bloods on wednesday as doc wants another 7dpo, would like to see tomorrows temp to decide I think!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Until its full flow its not over, spotting could be anything!! and km looking good!! nice long LP there thats great news, i will call docs tomorrow for bloods on wednesday as doc wants another 7dpo, would like to see tomorrows temp to decide I think!

Your temps look ace ginge. Fliss I wish we could see your chart! Did AF start properly?


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Until its full flow its not over, spotting could be anything!! and km looking good!! nice long LP there thats great news, i will call docs tomorrow for bloods on wednesday as doc wants another 7dpo, would like to see tomorrows temp to decide I think!

Looking nice and steady ginge


----------



## x-ginge-x

Looks like AF did indeed arrive for Fliss :( as for me, apparently 7dpo (if i take away OPKS it says no O so unsure, but had bloods today will give them a call on monday to ask for result. May be a lazy O this month or a not so good egg who knows


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Looks like AF did indeed arrive for Fliss :( as for me, apparently 7dpo (if i take away OPKS it says no O so unsure, but had bloods today will give them a call on monday to ask for result. May be a lazy O this month or a not so good egg who knows

I'm wondering if I had a rubbish egg too


----------



## x-ginge-x

Frustrating but I have at least got an appointment at the fertility hospital next month!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Frustrating but I have at least got an appointment at the fertility hospital next month!

I have a pelvic scan for PCOS on 8th April :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yay all making progress, slowly but surely, my nipples are sore tonight, I reckon AF is going to show as normal and I don't care, I have cloth pads and my cup at the ready, cloth pads are fab x


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Yay all making progress, slowly but surely, my nipples are sore tonight, I reckon AF is going to show as normal and I don't care, I have cloth pads and my cup at the ready, cloth pads are fab x

Cloth pads?!


----------



## x-ginge-x

yes cloth sanitary pads :) I made some myself yesterday but I have bought some too and omg to be comfortable on a period was amazing and 
vvvvv




These are the pads i bought.

Test is no hold but slightly dry :/ dubious...


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> yes cloth sanitary pads :) I made some myself yesterday but I have bought some too and omg to be comfortable on a period was amazing and
> vvvvv
> View attachment 854941
> 
> 
> View attachment 854943
> 
> 
> These are the pads i bought.
> 
> Test is no hold but slightly dry :/ dubious...

I do see something but I've been seeing that standard of test myself since two weeks ago with no progress so you're right to be dubious I think. 

Those cloth ones aren't reusable are they lol cause that would freak me out a little


----------



## x-ginge-x

yes reusable and absolutely amazing, i use a cup more though :D woohoo for period comfort!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> yes reusable and absolutely amazing, i use a cup more though :D woohoo for period comfort!

Ye I couldn't cope with that. Too icky :/


----------



## melewen

Ginge your chart looks great! Nice rise today.


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Ginge your chart looks great! Nice rise today.

I agree ginge yours is looking ace
Mel nice to see you. Had a look at yor blog the other day. Good to see bump is doing well

AFM I'm getting thoroughly miffed with AFs no shoe. I'm not pregnant. Where is she

Here's my frer
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm, you are having a long LP!! Yes got a decent rise today, waiting to see what happens done a test about an hour ago and I am just not sure, but not buying more will have to wait and see.


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmm, you are having a long LP!! Yes got a decent rise today, waiting to see what happens done a test about an hour ago and I am just not sure, but not buying more will have to wait and see.

I shouldn't be allowed more. I'm evapping myself to insanity
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kmpreston

Tweaked slightly so you can see the ridiculousness of it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## melewen

Whoa KM that's a serious evap if that's what it is! Are those different test sensitivities?


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Whoa KM that's a serious evap if that's what it is! Are those different test sensitivities?

They are the same test both 10 ul


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hmm I also have evaps but I have had them on all 4 tests I have done. My cousin tested with one 2 days ago pure white no evaps. And my boobs are so sore I feel I need my home made breastpads and lansinoh to soothe them A bit I am 8dpo is that good sign haa


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Hmm I also have evaps but I have had them on all 4 tests I have done. My cousin tested with one 2 days ago pure white no evaps. And my boobs are so sore I feel I need my home made breastpads and lansinoh to soothe them A bit I am 8dpo is that good sign haa

Very good sign for you! Not too great for me


----------



## x-ginge-x

Still sore and sensitive this morning but BFN its probably AF signalling shes coming.


----------



## x-ginge-x

These are 2mu... I say bfn same test in different lights...


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 855269
> 
> 
> View attachment 855271
> 
> 
> These are 2mu... I say bfn same test in different lights...

Ye I don't see much :( sorry


----------



## x-ginge-x

Still only 9dpo I suppose, but I know shes coming, just as she always does. Oh well, I'm going to get myself a horse instead lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well...bloods showed as 6.3nmol/l not happy, I give up on this I really do, I don't know whats happening or whats going on why is my body so fucking useless at doing the one thing women were designed to fucking do, someone give me a real big knife and I won't ever have this problem again, and the stupid fucking doctor marked it as NORMAL what the actual fuck?!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Well...bloods showed as 6.3nmol/l not happy, I give up on this I really do, I don't know whats happening or whats going on why is my body so fucking useless at doing the one thing women were designed to fucking do, someone give me a real big knife and I won't ever have this problem again, and the stupid fucking doctor marked it as NORMAL what the actual fuck?!

6.3 for what, progesterone? What should it be? You have a child don't you, so it does work? Just sporadically?


----------



## x-ginge-x

When it wants apparently last month was 20, and yeah I have a little boy, god knows whats happening this month I think FF is wrong though but I don't know when I od


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> When it wants apparently last month was 20, and yeah I have a little boy, god knows whats happening this month I think FF is wrong though but I don't know when I od

You got a positive OPK though didn't you? FF Has lowered my cover line. Weird.
So is the number of these evaps I'm gettingn. Hate this brand now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kmpreston

Temp is on the up. Had awful cramping last night for two hours tho :/


----------



## x-ginge-x

Your pregnant I'm sure! As for me I just don't know anymore I think af is coming


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Your pregnant I'm sure! As for me I just don't know anymore I think af is coming

Surely I can't be at this stage. Got some slight spotting today right after BD and then again the next time I went to the loo. Nothing since. The plot thickens!

Just enjoyed three cheeky vodkas tho


----------



## x-ginge-x

they say anything past 18dpo usually means pregnancy


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> they say anything past 18dpo usually means pregnancy

Or it could just be a part of PCOS surely?
I'm not 100% that I ovulated. My temps don't seem to have maintained high enough and at the time of O I had a colposcopy and was spotting but maybe the spotting wasn't the colposcopy like I thkought, maybe it was light AF. But then why the positive opk? Oh I dubbo :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

What happens if you take the OPKS away? Af has just arrived for me, 29day cycle so right on time


----------



## melewen

KM when was the last time you tested?


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> KM when was the last time you tested?

This morning. I'll attach the pic.
Ginge if I take the OpK away I didnt O apparently. Bugger. But it was def positive. Not had a positive since tho either :/
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 6


----------



## x-ginge-x

Like mine then if I take my pos opk away, and yet my AF has arrived on time seemingly after a 10day LP but holy F is it a heavy one, sorry not replied sooner been sorting my new horse out x


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Like mine then if I take my pos opk away, and yet my AF has arrived on time seemingly after a 10day LP but holy F is it a heavy one, sorry not replied sooner been sorting my new horse out x

You moved then? See if I take my opK away I'm assuming that rather than it being O then it was a light AF. And in that case I haven't ovulated since December and have had AF every 20 days since mid jan.
So I'm lose lose!


----------



## x-ginge-x

No not moved yet :) horse not house haha, and yeah thats sucky maybe a GP visit..do you have facebook?


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> No not moved yet :) horse not house haha, and yeah thats sucky maybe a GP visit..do you have facebook?

Ah new horse is cool! I've got a pelvic ultrasound week on Wednesday so will wait til after that to go to gp. Spotting now. So that would fit in with another 20 day cycle if I take that oPK away. Doesn't explain my high temps tho. Grrr
I do have Facebook but I rarely use it now


----------



## kmpreston

Check this out when you compare all the cycles I've O'd in before to this one (green)

It's following the right pattern


----------



## x-ginge-x

I dunno, maybe ultrasound will help x I am confused always thought temps were supposed to be higher post o than pre o? like that sort of thing v 

______/¯¯¯¯¯

hence me not being sure on mine?


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I dunno, maybe ultrasound will help x I am confused always thought temps were supposed to be higher post o than pre o? like that sort of thing v
> 
> ______/¯¯¯¯¯
> 
> hence me not being sure on mine?

It should be that overall pattern but not that constantly I believe


----------



## kmpreston

My overlay didn't post! What I mean was every normal cycle followed the same paytern as this one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## x-ginge-x

I dunno then maybe its just being silly? x


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I dunno then maybe its just being silly? x

Who knows. Just cross everything for me that I have a proper, normal, moderate-heavy period this time. Surely to God it needs a better clear out than 2 sets of spotting since December!


----------



## x-ginge-x

maybe ask for provera to give you a jumpstart?


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> maybe ask for provera to give you a jumpstart?

Ye that's my plan if this carries on


----------



## melewen

Sounds like a good plan km

Just FYI this was my BFP cucle. Really ugly but the beginning at least was much higher than my pre-O temps. My pregnancy temps are not very high at all. I took a few that made me freak out and think I was about to m/c until the ladies convinced me to put the thermometer away :)

https://i60.tinypic.com/zltbnd.jpg


----------



## kmpreston

I have the slightest bit of spotting when I wipe. Dark brown but just tiny bits


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well my temps are still up at 36.5 ?! how odd!!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Well my temps are still up at 36.5 ?! how odd!!

Very odd, still heavy?


----------



## kmpreston

Still In limbo here. Goin to try to get into the doctors for some sort of drug to get me reset before easter


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well bleedings gone awol (well had this morning not checked my cup yet!!) but temps dropped by .3 degrees so its coming down :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

seems a lighter day for me! redone my nails feeling 'aaahhhhh' as they arent tender now!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> seems a lighter day for me! redone my nails feeling 'aaahhhhh' as they arent tender now!

I've still only got the lightest of spotting but I've reset my FF based on when it's started anyways just so I know where I'm up to


----------



## kmpreston

Just taken my first dose of soy isoflavones. Hope these are the winning ticket


----------



## x-ginge-x

Me and soy aren't compatible it delayed my O, I hope you have better luck though x


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Me and soy aren't compatible it delayed my O, I hope you have better luck though x

From what I have read it depends on when you start to take it what effects it will have and the later you take it it could delay O. Doubt it will delay it beyond 20 days for me!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I took it from 2-6 and it delayed my O for 4 days, didn't like me at all haven't taken it since!! I have vitex too and I haven't taken that either, to be honest I'm not doing anything this month I can't even be bothered to temp but I am just in case.


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I took it from 2-6 and it delayed my O for 4 days, didn't like me at all haven't taken it since!! I have vitex too and I haven't taken that either, to be honest I'm not doing anything this month I can't even be bothered to temp but I am just in case.

I'm gonna get vitex next month if no luck this time


----------



## kmpreston

I officially have PCOS. Which is no surprise. Annoyingly she did say there were no mature looking follicles. I'm CD11 so I'm guessing I wont be ovulating this cycle :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bummer KM, I have it, Tomorrow is sperm test, though i have been telling him for days to cancel it because i cant be bothered anymore


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Bummer KM, I have it, Tomorrow is sperm test, though i have been telling him for days to cancel it because i cant be bothered anymore

Still better to have it done. You might be feeling more positive again in a few months. Hope his results come back normal


----------



## x-ginge-x

I cant see me being positive, things have changed and dont feel like I want another for a long time if ever.


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I cant see me being positive, things have changed and dont feel like I want another for a long time if ever.

:( at least if you decide that you can enjoy the kiddy you have without worrying about TTC.

I went to the doctors yesterday. I got given norethisterone to induce a bleed but nothing to make me ovulate or anything else :( got to wait til June to be referred to a specialist


----------



## x-ginge-x

inducing a bleed may be all you need good luck hun x will keep checking back, seems everyone has slowly drifted away for one reason or another!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> inducing a bleed may be all you need good luck hun x will keep checking back, seems everyone has slowly drifted away for one reason or another!

I know, least some of them are for happier reasons. I'll be waiting til CD25 before I induce the bleed. I will monitor and see if I ovulate before that but I doubt it


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah I think I will temp to confirm O this cycle just to avoid pregnancy and then were good.


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Yeah I think I will temp to confirm O this cycle just to avoid pregnancy and then were good.

Avoid?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah you can use BBT and CM as birth control, call it natural family planning I believe x


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Yeah you can use BBT and CM as birth control, call it natural family planning I believe x

Ye I know I was just surprised you said avoid. I know you said you're gonna stop actively trying but didn't know you were going to actively avoid getting pregnant


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah I don't think right now is the best time for us. So going to concentrate on the house move as it looks like I'm going to have a couple of lodgers for a few months until she gets back on her feet!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Yeah I don't think right now is the best time for us. So going to concentrate on the house move as it looks like I'm going to have a couple of lodgers for a few months until she gets back on her feet!

Ye fair enough. My chart has gone mental. I've clearly NOT ovulated yet but FF is thinking that I could have. Stupid thing


----------



## x-ginge-x

Mine thinks I have, somehow I think I am broken :/ but oh well, new house new start etc.


----------



## Fliss

Hi ladies, not been around for a while as it's all gotten to me.

Today's chart.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33585b/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

Normally I have my AF at what would be 11DPO but I've been taking vitex daily for the last 3 months so it may have lengthened my LP...


----------



## kmpreston

Fliss said:


> Hi ladies, not been around for a while as it's all gotten to me.
> 
> Today's chart.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33585b/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Normally I have my AF at what would be 11DPO but I've been taking vitex daily for the last 3 months so it may have lengthened my LP...

That's a nice looking chart!
How much vitex do you take n when. Also what cd did u start on?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thats a good looking chart there fliss :D fingers crossed for you


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Thats a good looking chart there fliss :D fingers crossed for you

Yours looks good too ginge...


----------



## Fliss

I'm 12 DPO today which means that *for me* my period is a day late - test was negative again though sigh.

I've tried taking vitex daily for the last 3 months - advised to by ladies here


----------



## x-ginge-x

I'm not very well today and struggling because my husbands in bed :( Looking after a 2 year old is no fun I want to sleep :(


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:-( Aw hun it's hard when we are poorly xxx
Think ive another bfn cycle :-( really starting to feel like I've had enough xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

In all honesty I gave up a while ago! It is too much of a headache!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

It really is xxx


----------



## melewen

Fliss I'm surprised you got another bfn today! Today is the day Bfp's are no longer "early" so there's still time :)


----------



## kmpreston

Fliss said:


> I'm 12 DPO today which means that *for me* my period is a day late - test was negative again though sigh.
> 
> I've tried taking vitex daily for the last 3 months - advised to by ladies here

How much you been taking?


----------



## Fliss

One tablet daily as per instructions on the bottle.

Slight rise again today - 13DPO. Waiting another few minutes to try and bring the pee up to room temp - I am only using ICs though... I might go and buy a 'proper' one today - spending money will either be worth it or will trigger AF and then I can stop hoping...


----------



## Fliss

Ladies what do we think: https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/04/20/f84ee0cea4a9c23d346549807dbf40a2.jpg


----------



## melewen

Fliss that's definitely positive!! Congrats!! I tweaked it for you too, it's clear as day :)

https://i59.tinypic.com/mjwysw.jpg


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Fliss that's definitely positive!! Congrats!! I tweaked it for you too, it's clear as day :)
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/mjwysw.jpg

Yep I would say definitely BFP too! Congrats fliss!! Rest of us need some of your luck now!!! Is that 5 BFPs from this group now?
Cutie
Dreamer
Mel 
Fliss
Destiny?


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Fliss that's definitely positive!! Congrats!! I tweaked it for you too, it's clear as day :)
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/mjwysw.jpg

Yep I would say definitely BFP too! Congrats fliss!! Rest of us need some of your luck now!!! Is that 5 BFPs from this group now?
Cutie
Dreamer
Mel 
Fliss
Destiny

Am I right?


----------



## kmpreston

Ginge I must say your chart looks amazing this month


----------



## cutieq

Congrats Fliss!


----------



## Fliss

https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/04/21/facc2e2a1d507f991d262db055e408c3.jpg


Good luck ladies.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Congratulations Fliss, and thanks KM chances are it will amount to nothing though, BFN today anyway, and I feel rubbish so shes probably on her way.


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Congratulations Fliss, and thanks KM chances are it will amount to nothing though, BFN today anyway, and I feel rubbish so shes probably on her way.

BfN for me too but I'm not surprised cause I still don't think I have ovulated


----------



## melewen

Fliss that FRER is gorgeous!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Temp drop this morning, looks like AF is on the way! As I suspected, nice to have a half decent chart though.


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Temp drop this morning, looks like AF is on the way! As I suspected, nice to have a half decent chart though.

Never mind half decent it's very nice!

Afm I've got the first Ewcm that I have had since November. So I hope this is O, even if it is ridiculously late. Gonna jump DH tonight and try to seal the deal as it were. We have done well this month but can't fist missing today or tomorrow!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Drop again this morning and my usual rubbish tummy symptoms have arrived too so I'm out, officially due tomorrow but least I managed more than 9dpo! It's not a bad thing at the moment anyway.


----------



## Fliss

I swear the vitex and serrapeptase helped me - but I took the serrapeptase because I knew my tubes were/are blocked


----------



## melewen

Fliss wow.. That's interesting! Both your tubes were blocked?!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have some vitex how much did you take fliss x


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I have some vitex how much did you take fliss x

Nice long luteal phase ginge.

I am gonna try vitex if this cycle doesn't work out. Not sure how many mg to take per day!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah still no sign of AF so looks like at least 10 day LP so far :thumbup:


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Yeah still no sign of AF so looks like at least 10 day LP so far :thumbup:

Your ticket says 11dpo!


----------



## Fliss

I took one capsule/tablet daily :)


----------



## kmpreston

Bloody hell ginge your temps gone back up AND a 12 day LP! This is a turn up for the books!


----------



## melewen

Ginge!! Have you tested??


----------



## Fliss

Ginge I think you need to test lovely. 

I got my first faint positive at 12DPO


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have tested and I don't see anything but hubby does my temps have massively plunged this morning though so going to have to wait now! I have no tests left until tomorrow!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I have tested and I don't see anything but hubby does my temps have massively plunged this morning though so going to have to wait now! I have no tests left until tomorrow!

Ah Ye that plunge is huge. But never mind. This was the best chart I've seen you have, your body seems to be playing ball with the LP!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sure is and KM is that a potential O I see on your chart there ;) Don't even know if pregnancy is still possible with a plunge like that, I am betting not!


----------



## melewen

Uh ladies please look at my chart!! The day I got my BFP I had a huge drop!! That's why I tested :) my temps are crazy. Sometimes they are as low as close to pre-O still, like I can feel that baby kicking and see a 97.0 temp! Haha


----------



## melewen

So what I'm saying is please post a picture of your test! :D


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Sure is and KM is that a potential O I see on your chart there ;) Don't even know if pregnancy is still possible with a plunge like that, I am betting not!

Definitely possible and Ye I have definitely Ovulated. Got EWCM, got a rise, got the sore boobs now. Even got BD in as well. Very pleased. Do think it was Friday not Tuesday though.

Get testin again!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think had i dropped earlier I would have thought so but I think AF is on her way, q tip test was pink so waiting for her arrival. I seriously doubt its anything but that this late on, she should be here in the next few hours or tomorrow morning. but yay for a normal LP but it means my son will be at least 3 before he has a sibling :cry:


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I think had i dropped earlier I would have thought so but I think AF is on her way, q tip test was pink so waiting for her arrival. I seriously doubt its anything but that this late on, she should be here in the next few hours or tomorrow morning. but yay for a normal LP but it means my son will be at least 3 before he has a sibling :cry:

That sucks :( all of my friends have or are having babies and I was hoping to have kids in the same school year as them (and be on Mat leave with some of them). At the moment any baby of mine will be one school year younger but before long it will be two. On the plus side some of them may be on baby 2 by then. My best friends son is 11 months so I was hoping to have a baby 12 months younger than him. Yesterday marked the first date (give or take of course) we could have had a baby since we started TTC :( it's also our 9 month anniversary


----------



## Fliss

All being well here Nathan is going to be 3 and a half (give or take a month) when Peanut arrives - I'm happy with that as a gap - really hoping he'll be old enough to understand what is going on...

:hugs: to you all ladies.


----------



## Fliss

melewen said:


> Fliss wow.. That's interesting! Both your tubes were blocked?!

Yep they did the blue dye test during my laparoscopy in September last year, and no dye got through.

Peanut is a miracle she really is!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Got my answer, no pregnancy is not possible with a plunge like that, AF arrived this morning and boy do I know it TMI but I am very heavy!! Not been this heavy since before alek was born!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Got my answer, no pregnancy is not possible with a plunge like that, AF arrived this morning and boy do I know it TMI but I am very heavy!! Not been this heavy since before alek was born!

Must be something to do with the long LP. Maybe you're lining got chance to really build up. Good clear out will do it good too


----------



## x-ginge-x

Who knows, I am a lot more comfortable with periods since switching out to more eco alternative options but my cramps and pains are something to contend with today!


----------



## kmpreston

I've been a bit crampy this evening. Had heavier than usual CM and just now a tiny bit of pink tinge spotting when I wiped. Hope these are all good signs and not signs of a super short LP


----------



## x-ginge-x

Hope its not a short LP for you KM, this AF is really giving me some grief with everything thats going on I really am on the verge of calling the doctors and asking for the pill. I can't cope with the week long illness that comes before EVERY single period and then the agonising pain during it. That and my husband has been an absolute arsewipe for several weeks feel like walking I really do! Although doctors have called me this morning to make an appointment for then 27th May at the fertility hospital. Not even sure I want it anymore.


----------



## Fliss

Ginge is there any way you have endometriosis? Your symptoms sound so like mine. 

Take the appointment lovely - you still want this darling it's just getting to you xxx


----------



## kmpreston

I echo what fliss says

Temp dipped a bit today. But my room was freezing. Still crampy. Hoping it picks up tomorrow and the cramps stop. Can't be doing with a short LP!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have no idea if I could have endo, although my period was heavy yesterday it is now brown and icky :/ what the hell, I hate my body!! 

Sent my cousin to the shop for a pregnancy test, shes 5 days late, her relationship has broken down she has a 6 month old and a 2 year old and she has just taken an OPK and it was VERY positive :/ poor girl doesn't know what to do!!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I have no idea if I could have endo, although my period was heavy yesterday it is now brown and icky :/ what the hell, I hate my body!!
> 
> Sent my cousin to the shop for a pregnancy test, shes 5 days late, her relationship has broken down she has a 6 month old and a 2 year old and she has just taken an OPK and it was VERY positive :/ poor girl doesn't know what to do!!

So she's def pregnant? or the OPK was so positive you reckon she's pregnant?


----------



## Fliss

I can confirm that OPKS do detect HCG - the pregnancy hormone - I use them currently as I've run out of ICs


----------



## melewen

Yikes..... yeah OPK's definitely show HCG if you're late!


----------



## x-ginge-x

She tested when she got back, its a :bfp: she's a little lost at the mo but she will get through it, she has us for support and she is moving in with us too so that will be extra help for her. Shes coming to terms with the fact she is going to have 3 kids under 5 but she is worried as she only had a c-section 6 months ago so shes panicking over that but I am sure she will be fine x


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> She tested when she got back, its a :bfp: she's a little lost at the mo but she will get through it, she has us for support and she is moving in with us too so that will be extra help for her. Shes coming to terms with the fact she is going to have 3 kids under 5 but she is worried as she only had a c-section 6 months ago so shes panicking over that but I am sure she will be fine x

Moving in with you? So 3 adults and 4 kids? Be very busy!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yes it will be busy but it isn't permanent, and it is going to help us both out, she wants me to help her breastfeed this time too, my paperwork has come this morning for the fertility appointment but I don't think I can take anymore :bfn:s and periods


----------



## kmpreston

I hear what you're saying about bfn. I also think negatives should spontaneously combust after 10 mins so you stop looking at them. Like this one. driving myself mental
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## melewen

Km something is definitely catching my eye but blue dye tests make so nervous! Looking forward to tests in a couple days..


----------



## melewen

Km since I paid $2.99 for this pregnancy test tweaked app I endeavor to use it! :rofl: there is definitely something there but blue dye tests.. Eek

https://i58.tinypic.com/2nlfuck.jpg

Interestingly, when I uploaded this pic it randomly generated "f*ck" in the URL hahaha


----------



## x-ginge-x

haha melewen thats amusing, now my period was heavy for the first day, then so - so then light and 2 days of spotting, how odd! and the spotting was abnormal too, my body is screwing with me but i have ordered a clearblue advanced monitor from ebay for £60 it better be worth it!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> haha melewen thats amusing, now my period was heavy for the first day, then so - so then light and 2 days of spotting, how odd! and the spotting was abnormal too, my body is screwing with me but i have ordered a clearblue advanced monitor from ebay for £60 it better be worth it!

You and me both. Not had a proper bleed since December...how?!

Nothing to report here except tonnes of CM. I hate blue dye tests


----------



## x-ginge-x

begged hubby to get me the cheapie tests from asda, I need to test just so I know, I just dont feel right... 

I so see a line on that test but I hate CB anyway, though I have never had a false pos or evap on any, in fact the bloody FRER are worst for that for me GRR. Lets see what happens eh. If not I have the CB monitor on the way anyhow.. chances are I aint preggers and wont be this month either.


----------



## kmpreston

On top of the daft amount of thick cm I now have cramps :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

cramps arent a bad thing my cousin really though AF was coming with the cramps and twinges and sure shes preggers so unless your bleeding your just fine

AFM the pregnancy test was negative so on with another month!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> cramps arent a bad thing my cousin really though AF was coming with the cramps and twinges and sure shes preggers so unless your bleeding your just fine
> 
> AFM the pregnancy test was negative so on with another month!

Booo I really thought it might not have been! 
Good thing or not I'm not comfortable at all. Fliss/Mel/cutie/anyone else, what dpo did you get your first bfp?


----------



## Fliss

13 DPO - for me I was 2 days late and got a faint faint positive on an IC then a strong line on a FRER the next day


----------



## melewen

I got a pretty clear positive at 10 Dpo. That was the first time I tested that cycle


----------



## cutieq

11dpo was my first. Super faint but it was there.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Just a wonky period it seems, my new toy arrived today and I have told it I am CD4 im not I am CD6 but i have paid for it i want to use it lol, i will reset at end of month when AF arrives anyway, hehe


----------



## melewen

Ginge did you get a monitor?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I did, got the advanced clearblue one was £60 from ebay had to buy sticks at £23 but the monitor alone in boots is £120!!


----------



## kmpreston

What does this monitor do?


----------



## melewen

I did the same! Ordered off eBay. We got our bfp the 2nd month we used it :) km it analyzes your own hormone levels and then gives you two high and two peak fertility days (though the second peak day is ovulation so it's not really very fertile technically). I love it! Definitely using it for the next, though it is v expensive! Those sticks, ouch!


----------



## kmpreston

Sounds good but only getting one if its been over a year and a fertility specialist has got involved!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have been and done the fertility specialist before, and I despised every appointment as they went on and on about my weight!! This time I am at a better and different hospital. To me £60 is worth the investment after over 2 years of trying, almost 2 years since my miscarriage I have to do something!


----------



## melewen

The great thing is you can use them for any future ttc and then if you're done you can sell it! I got mine with like 12 sticks for $60. I'll be able to sell it for around that too!


----------



## kmpreston

Oh Ye I wasn't judging I think it's a great idea but for myself I can't justify it yet. FF is doing my head in. It's adamant I ovulated on weds 22nd but on Thursday Friday I had Ewcm and ovulation pain. Stupid thing. So I'm either 9 or 10 dpo not 11. Still nothing though


----------



## x-ginge-x

Take away the creamy CM km see what happens then? I have to wait for the sticks to arrive which should be tuesday although it wants me to test on monday, dont think so 
besides it thinks i will be cd6 on monday and im not im cd8 haha ;)


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Take away the creamy CM km see what happens then? I have to wait for the sticks to arrive which should be tuesday although it wants me to test on monday, dont think so
> besides it thinks i will be cd6 on monday and im not im cd8 haha ;)

Even without the CM it's the same. My temp looks like it's spiked again today but I'm hungover to high heaven and woke late so I don't trust it


----------



## x-ginge-x

How strange FF is smart but seriously stupid at the same time sometimes!! My monitor asked for a test this morning but I dont have any yet so it can wait lol


----------



## kmpreston

Your monitor sounds cleverer than FF!

Tmi but I have had the most ridiculous amount of creamy CM going on for the last week. It's doing my head in!


----------



## x-ginge-x

have you tested today?? i wouldnt be able to resist.

how strange is this though, my coverline last month was 36.06 and aside from the one temp that dipped below every other temp has been above that coverline since i started bleeding! My body is SO odd!!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> have you tested today?? i wouldnt be able to resist.
> 
> how strange is this though, my coverline last month was 36.06 and aside from the one temp that dipped below every other temp has been above that coverline since i started bleeding! My body is SO odd!!

That is really odd! You're temp normally goes really low and slowly but steadily builds back up until o?! Weird you're still above 36

Not tested, woke up at 5.30 still drunk and had a wee (oops) and the at 10.30 when I temped I was too sleepy to remember to test. No point til tomorrow now


----------



## kmpreston

Tested, still nada


----------



## melewen

Km fx those temps stay up for a triphasic!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bummer :( oh well keep going I am hoping tests appear tomorrow morning in time for me to test...bet they dont!


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Km fx those temps stay up for a triphasic!

I hope so too but not counting on it!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Bummer :( oh well keep going I am hoping tests appear tomorrow morning in time for me to test...bet they dont!

How many tests will you use per month and how many come in a pack? Sure boots have a 3for2 offer atm


----------



## x-ginge-x

I havent a clue as my O days vary from month to month :( you get 20 in the box :)


----------



## kmpreston

So it's one a day til o?

My temps taken a nose dive today :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

Bummer KM but at least you had a good LP? and you normally use 10 tests per month, but for me it will depend what blooming mood my body is in got low this morning on monitor but as expected really as im on CD9 :) and I have dismantled the other tests and put the inner strips in the casing of the proper test I used today as they are in effect the same test!!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Bummer KM but at least you had a good LP? and you normally use 10 tests per month, but for me it will depend what blooming mood my body is in got low this morning on monitor but as expected really as im on CD9 :) and I have dismantled the other tests and put the inner strips in the casing of the proper test I used today as they are in effect the same test!!

That's good. I have no sign of AF yet so not lost all hope but not expecting much. Least I ovulated. Hubby can stop calling me broken! Need his swimmers checking now!


----------



## melewen

Ginge what exactly did you do to the tests..? One line tests for LH and one tests for estrogen


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have the clearblue smiley tests the dual ones, i pulled the inserts out of one of those tests and put it inside the casing of the actual fertility monitor tests, I am going to see if it will work tomorrow :) curiosity mostly!


----------



## melewen

Ohhh gotcha


----------



## kmpreston

Another big drop today :( come on then AF put me out of my misery


----------



## kmpreston

kmpreston said:


> Another big drop today :( come on then AF put me out of my misery

And here she is!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry KM :(

well well, the tests work, by removing the inner strips from the :) tests and putting them in the casing of the monitor tests it works just fine, both the fertility monitor and the smiley tests read for the same hormone giving a low high and peak reading! So by dismantling tests I have another 40 or so ;)


----------



## kmpreston

I have a dilemma. Last cycle I took soy ISO days 4-8 inclusive. 

I ovulated for what I think was the first time since December (this period is so much heavier and much more normal than my "last few" so I feel like I didn't O last time I thought I did)

BUT I didn't ovulate til day 24 and had a 38 day cycle

So do I 
a) take a higher, earlier dose of soy days 2-6
Or
b) try vitex this month?

I've been told not to use both at once?


----------



## x-ginge-x

no definitely not both at once and what dosage of soy did you take? xx


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> no definitely not both at once and what dosage of soy did you take? xx

160


----------



## x-ginge-x

what would be the next dosage up, I think if they soy worked the first time then definitely try it again just with the next dosage xx


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> what would be the next dosage up, I think if they soy worked the first time then definitely try it again just with the next dosage xx

Ye I guess so. Next dosage is 200 but can't rememebe what the maximum would be.

I'll try soy this month (need to buy more) and if it doesn't bring it closer and I don't catch I'll try vitex next time


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have almost a full bottle in the cupboard, but I am taking vitex instead and I know you cant take both


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I have almost a full bottle in the cupboard, but I am taking vitex instead and I know you cant take both

I've got 9 left which is enough for today and tomorrow so I need to go tesco or start tomorrow instead


----------



## x-ginge-x

oooh, def get some more then haha, :D x i hope it works for you, hoping the vitex helps to fix me!!


----------



## kmpreston

Walking home from voting today I spotted a pregnant woman (who I vaguely know and intensely dislike) smoking outside her back door. She's 27 weeks and has a 14 month old. I know it's each to their own but I wanted to punch her! Why can people like her get beautiful babies with no struggle


----------



## x-ginge-x

Because life is an absolute arsewipe thats why, my husbands sperm count had 61million sperm how is it not possible that my useless body i cant use a single one correctly to make a god damn baby I have done it once :(


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Because life is an absolute arsewipe thats why, my husbands sperm count had 61million sperm how is it not possible that my useless body i cant use a single one correctly to make a god damn baby I have done it once :(

Least you've done it once so you know you can get pregnant. And you know he has lots of sperm so that's super good news

Both life and that girl are total arsewipes


----------



## Fliss

:hugs: ladies. 

Ginge I swear that it was the vitex and serrapeptase that sorted me out.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Im taking the vitex every night hoping that it helps!! They are 100mg tabs which is equal to 1000mg so just taking one every night and really really hoping it works to sort at least something out!


----------



## kmpreston

Tesco have stopped selling soya ISO! What shall I do?! I've taken two days worth (300mg) and won't get any more now before it's too late for this cycle! 

Shall I start taking vitex and hope for the best? If so I'd better do a high ish dose do you think?


----------



## melewen

I started vitex the month we got our bfp! We did a lot of things different that month, haha


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> I started vitex the month we got our bfp! We did a lot of things different that month, haha

Do you know what mg you took?


----------



## x-ginge-x

from some reading i have done i dunno if the vitex will be good or bad so i am at a loss now :/


----------



## Fliss

I switched to taking it daily three months ago plus serrapeptase and I'd started taking a vitamin b complex. 

I'm supposed to be incapable of conceiving but it's happened lovely xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well I can only try it, will continue taking it tonight and hope for the best, if I get any side effects I will just stop taking it, I know the only issue is weaning off it if you get pregnant :/


----------



## Fliss

Again if it helps I simply stopped when I got the test result - no side effects yet that I know of - but I think you've done a lot more research than I did xxx


----------



## x-ginge-x

Doesnt matter, don't need it anymore, monitor tests etc are up for sale fertility app getting cancelled and getting some form of contraception, and possibly a divorce too. I am so over this I am done, ladies enjoy your pregnancies and baby dust to all those still trying, but its peace out from me! :)


----------



## cutieq

:hugs: Ginge


----------



## x-ginge-x

I am not a very nice person when I am seething mad, he got the wrath of me yesterday see if anything changes!


----------



## x-ginge-x

So.. it appears I have missed my surge! OPK stark negative! oh well maybe its a no O this month


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> So.. it appears I have missed my surge! OPK stark negative! oh well maybe its a no O this month

What about your monitor?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Monitor has given me nothing but highs, I have a notion I missed my peak, as the temps indicate I have O'd no problem...maybe I should book a blood test for this month depending on the next few temps!! I should be moving house on the 30th and I will be pregnant or a new cycle! Only time will tell!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Monitor has given me nothing but highs, I have a notion I missed my peak, as the temps indicate I have O'd no problem...maybe I should book a blood test for this month depending on the next few temps!! I should be moving house on the 30th and I will be pregnant or a new cycle! Only time will tell!

Ye your temps are looking fab


----------



## x-ginge-x

i know, hoping they stay elevated though will see how it goes over weekend and will try and get in monday for bloods!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Temp dip this morning, second hormone surge it seems!! Going to book for 7dpo bloods on monday I think!!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Temp dip this morning, second hormone surge it seems!! Going to book for 7dpo bloods on monday I think!!

You used your monitor today?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Nope I have reset the monitor for a new cycle, stupid thing gave me nothing but highs!! When its pretty clear I have ovulated!
Considering selling it already, has 10 tests sticks and 6 pregnancy tests (the only monitor you can test for pregnancy with!)


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Nope I have reset the monitor for a new cycle, stupid thing gave me nothing but highs!! When its pretty clear I have ovulated!
> Considering selling it already, has 10 tests sticks and 6 pregnancy tests (the only monitor you can test for pregnancy with!)

Should have used one of your normal cb smily ov tests today then


----------



## x-ginge-x

I ovulated days ago :) hence me giving up with the monitor, maybe its because it wasn't set on the right day for me it was 2 days behind! ah well, I will use it properly for next cycle! I have 6 cheapie tests 3 10miu 1 25 and 1 20, plus 3 digis, least they all have good dates on. Going to call doctors tomorrow for 7dpo bloods if I can as my temps look pretty good.


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I ovulated days ago :) hence me giving up with the monitor, maybe its because it wasn't set on the right day for me it was 2 days behind! ah well, I will use it properly for next cycle! I have 6 cheapie tests 3 10miu 1 25 and 1 20, plus 3 digis, least they all have good dates on. Going to call doctors tomorrow for 7dpo bloods if I can as my temps look pretty good.

Ye I just meant to check what that dip was but your temps have gone right back up now so never mind :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Haa, I typically have a dip but the last time I got one around then it turned out to be implantation, the result of which is driving me mad with nursery rhymes on his tablet right now!! haha


----------



## kmpreston

im starting to get the ttc blues as I reach the one year mark. I do not exaggerate when I say everyone around me seems to be pregnant

11 women from my work are currently on mat leave. One goes off next week and another one in the summer. Two have recently come back. That's 14 babies born in my work place since I started ttc.

Three of my friends are all due in September which is when I would have been due if I didn't have a chemical. Another just announced she's due in November. And one of my friends recently had her baby girl. There are countless other people with babies or who are pregnant on my Facebook. I feel like I'm the only one!!

Which I know is ridiculous. Because at least two of my friends have taken over a year to conceive. So I'm not alone. It's just very hard to think of anything other than how unfair it is that they all get their babies!!

Everyone says that you should try to relax and it will happen but how the hell do you relax when you're confronted with babies all the damned time?

I always knew this would be hard for me. I just knew it. But I can't help but wonder if thinking that has made me become a self fulfilling prophecy


----------



## cutieq

:hugs: km. I hate that whole relax and it will happen. It's so easier said than done.


----------



## melewen

Exactly dani, I'm like "if I relaxed we'd never have sex in the fertile period more than likely and then explain to me just HOW that would happen?" I totally understand your frustration km even though we only tried for 7 months. I felt so sure we would conceive the first month and I felt such a massive letdown each month, like something was wrong with me. I did get my thyroid checked and it looked decent but I still had some mild symptoms. I got on a low dose of synthroid and got my bfp like four days later. Have you been to the doc? Can't remember if you're on clomid or not. Just remember, hang in there! Your forever baby is coming! As hard as chemicals are, you at least know you can get pregnant!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I want to headbutt people that say relax and it will happen!! I have now been TTC over 2 years and still nada, so the relax and it will happen people can go jump!! Had blood test this morning wonder what this month will say!!


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Exactly dani, I'm like "if I relaxed we'd never have sex in the fertile period more than likely and then explain to me just HOW that would happen?" I totally understand your frustration km even though we only tried for 7 months. I felt so sure we would conceive the first month and I felt such a massive letdown each month, like something was wrong with me. I did get my thyroid checked and it looked decent but I still had some mild symptoms. I got on a low dose of synthroid and got my bfp like four days later. Have you been to the doc? Can't remember if you're on clomid or not. Just remember, hang in there! Your forever baby is coming! As hard as chemicals are, you at least know you can get pregnant!

I've been docs. Thyroid is ok they say. No clomid yet. Need to wait to be referred to a specialist in June. 

You have echoed my exact thoughts about the relax people! I can understand relaxing post O maybe. But not so much you miss it!!


----------



## kmpreston

Mel and cutie it makes me feel better that you think the relax thing is a load of bull seen as you're both pregnant :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Getting lines on ebay cheapies at 7dpo? I call bull and evaps :( torturing me :cry:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Look at these :/ I have emailed the seller I am not v.happy!!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 868289
> 
> 
> View attachment 868291
> 
> 
> View attachment 868293
> 
> 
> Look at these :/ I have emailed the seller I am not v.happy!!

Mine of these keep doing this that early. It's disgusting isn't it


----------



## x-ginge-x

Tried emailing the seller and they are refusing to acknowledge they have evaps, apparently they sell millions and they cant see the lines on them!! I call BS on that one as they ar very very clear to me and you obviously, I won't be buying any more from them thats for sure, ordered some from somewhere I have had before, they had green handles instead of the blue!! I like the ones from cassanovum too!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Tried emailing the seller and they are refusing to acknowledge they have evaps, apparently they sell millions and they cant see the lines on them!! I call BS on that one as they ar very very clear to me and you obviously, I won't be buying any more from them thats for sure, ordered some from somewhere I have had before, they had green handles instead of the blue!! I like the ones from cassanovum too!

Any kind of update?


----------



## cutieq

Ginge, I used clinical guard tests from Amazon. Those never led me stray and a great price too!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Everything negative since, superdrugs, frer digital, nada :cry: shes gonna come and get me and I bloody know it :cry: :cry: Superdrug was done FMU and FRER smu not a hint of anything im either 9 or dpo and pretty sure it would be showing now so I am out...again


----------



## melewen

9 DPO is REALLY early still ginge!


----------



## x-ginge-x

im 10dpo af due saturday :(


----------



## kmpreston

Well I'm not gonna get pregnant this cycle at this rate. Far too little BD and now DH seems to be getting into a habit of losing his mojo half way though :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

km my husband was having that problem turns out its because he felt under pressure, gave him freedom and made it spontaneous again and he was fine x still bfn i think af due tomorrow, what sensitivity are first response??


----------



## melewen

25miu I believe. Ginge I think we've talked about this maybe but have you been tested for progesterone? Your LP is quite short and that could be getting in the way of things. It's such an easy fix!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah my progesterone this month was 36.3, and normal GP wont give anything I have to go through fertility wing for all that, so it is a case of wait and see, and I think FRER really have gone downhill, I have used some cheap tests from bnm, and I see lines, but FRER was BFN poundland had something faint but could be evil evaps so just going to have to keep testing with the bnm ones Hubby brought me, I have 4 left!!


----------



## kmpreston

Tmi but I have the most ridiculous quantity of ewcm ever. On cd17...hope this means O is going to be earlier for me. On the ther hand DH is it drinking tonight and he failed epically last night so I hope it's not until after tomorrow morning!


----------



## melewen

Ginge pictures please!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:thumbup: I tried taking some but camera wouldn't pick it up, temp has taken a massive dive this morning so think I am out anyway


----------



## kmpreston

Well hello cd18 ovulation!! 

This is the earliest I've ever ovulated! And we managed to DTD this morning :haha:

I hope he forgives me for jumping him tonight and tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kmpreston

kmpreston said:


> Well hello cd18 ovulation!!
> 
> This is the earliest I've ever ovulated! And we managed to DTD this morning :haha:
> 
> I hope he forgives me for jumping him tonight and tomorrow!

Impressed at how strong this has come out
Hopefully means I didn't quite miss it this morning!! 

This is smu vs afternoon wee
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cutieq

Km, I don't think any man is angered by being jumped. Lovely OPK!!!

Ginge, I hope AF stays away! I appreciated my temps for the forewarning but I know we all hate to see a dip.


----------



## melewen

Woohoo look at that opk!!


----------



## kmpreston

Thanks Dani. Happy 25 weeks!

I hope my lucks finally changed. But if not he's getting sperm analysis next month :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

My temps downnnn by a long shot and at 11 dpo with a double dip its not likely to be anything else is it?


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> My temps downnnn by a long shot and at 11 dpo with a double dip its not likely to be anything else is it?

Probably not ginge but it's a second cycle with a longer LP than you had been having before. It's says you're 12dpo? Least that's improving!


----------



## kmpreston

My friend and I have just decided that this is the month. for no reason other than to try "the power of positive thinking"

I was jokingly saying if I O today my due date would be Valentine's Day. She mentioned it was the day before a mutual family members birthday. 
When I thought about it it's the most inconvenient month for me to have a baby in. So we decide that that's it, fates gonna play it that way.

These are the birthdays I already contend with buying presents for in the 4 weeks around Valentine's Day

31st jan - uncle 
14th feb - gran
15th feb - Scarlett (she's the mutual kid, friends and husbands cousin toddler)
16th feb - mum & Eva (husbands little sister)
17th feb - Danny (husbands best friend)
20th feb - grandad

There are other friends around the same time but since getting together with the hubby I had to stop getting them presents because Scarlett and Eva made it too expensive for me!

So, who else reckons Sod's law is gonna be on my side!? Lol


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well Good Morning AF!! Ouchie. Glad I put my cup in last night thats for sure but these are the cramps I remember from my periods before Alek!!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Well Good Morning AF!! Ouchie. Glad I put my cup in last night thats for sure but these are the cramps I remember from my periods before Alek!!

Oh no :( then again you got pregnant with those sort of periods so at least things are back to notmal


----------



## x-ginge-x

A 12 day lp was normal for me then too, certainly hope this is indeed progress!! But good grief this hurts, I just want to get back in bed, but i have managed to buy paint and cook a sunday dinner for us and my mum and stepdad!!


----------



## kmpreston

Ff has me ovulating on Friday at the moment but as soon as I put 36 + temps in for Tuesday and Wednesday it moves it to Sunday. Which is good because we didn't BD in time for Friday but made up for it Saturday and Sunday and today!!

I really hope this month is our month but it not at least in June DH can finally have his sperm analysis!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think could be Sunday too, check with tomorrow's temp fingers crossed. I was stupid yesterday and have suffered as a consequence was doing my nails and spilt nail glue on me and the sofa I now have a burn on my leg and have damaged the sofa :( going to call care line as we have it covered for spillages etc


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I think could be Sunday too, check with tomorrow's temp fingers crossed. I was stupid yesterday and have suffered as a consequence was doing my nails and spilt nail glue on me and the sofa I now have a burn on my leg and have damaged the sofa :( going to call care line as we have it covered for spillages etc

What the hell is in that nail glue to burn you?

I superglued my fingers together the other day. And generally covered my hand in it. Not my finest moment, but it didn't burn!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Its when it reacts with fabric it generates so much heat it can actually cause a fire!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Its when it reacts with fabric it generates so much heat it can actually cause a fire!

Crikey I'm never using nil glue!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Any glue that contains acrylate will do it, including superglue nail glue fast bond etc, deadly stuff anyway, very much know to be careful now! x


----------



## kmpreston

Do you not temp during AF ginge?

This is the slowest temp rise I've ever had!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I am not temping at the moment due to house move would likely upset it all anyway, I move tomorrow!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I am not temping at the moment due to house move would likely upset it all anyway, I move tomorrow!

Wow you must be super busy!! My temps are not impressing me


----------



## kmpreston

Ok now I'm really not impressed. What a nose dive :(


----------



## melewen

Km fx your temp goes back up tomorrow. It could be an implantation dip!


----------



## kmpreston

I bloody hope so because this would be a ridiculously short LP. 

I woke up at 7 and did my temp and hen again when I woke up at half 10 and my temps were the same both times so it's a certain dip rather than like a dodgy reading


----------



## candypanda

Hi ladies going to join this thread if you don't mind :)

My AF is 3 days late and I'm testing negative and my temps are still up...driving me crazy..

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5aaac4/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## kmpreston

candypanda said:


> Hi ladies going to join this thread if you don't mind :)
> 
> My AF is 3 days late and I'm testing negative and my temps are still up...driving me crazy..
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5aaac4/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Did you only do one opk? I think it's possible you didn't actually ovulate until day 17


----------



## candypanda

kmpreston said:


> candypanda said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies going to join this thread if you don't mind :)
> 
> My AF is 3 days late and I'm testing negative and my temps are still up...driving me crazy..
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5aaac4/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Did you only do one opk? I think it's possible you didn't actually ovulate until day 17Click to expand...

I did 3 and stopped when I got my positive, I thought that but then surely I'd be testing positive by now if I had got pg... I really want my next cycle to start if I'm out so I can give it another go :wacko:

Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## kmpreston

candypanda said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candypanda said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies going to join this thread if you don't mind :)
> 
> My AF is 3 days late and I'm testing negative and my temps are still up...driving me crazy..
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5aaac4/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Did you only do one opk? I think it's possible you didn't actually ovulate until day 17Click to expand...
> 
> I did 3 and stopped when I got my positive, I thought that but then surely I'd be testing positive by now if I had got pg... I really want my next cycle to start if I'm out so I can give it another go :wacko:
> 
> Thanks for the reply!!Click to expand...

Yes I would imagine it would be positive by now but you never know. But I would say that's why your period isn't here yet anyways. 

Charting isn't very accurate if you miss days out, hence the dashed cross hair lines. And next time definitely take OPK until the positives stop. I had three days of positives this time


----------



## melewen

I agree, you could've O'd on cd17. Just keep temping.. We'll see what happens soon ;)


----------



## kmpreston

Ooh I'm back up. Fingers crossed it keeps going back up!


----------



## Fliss

Fingers crossed KM my lovely.

I don't know if I ever showed anyone - but this is March - April's chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33585b/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

Which, interestingly, is totally different to the one where I conceived Nathan:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revZGQlWP.png

Ovulation date was different by 2 days for a start, so I expect my EDD is actually December 31st not 29th but....


----------



## candypanda

kmpreston said:


> candypanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candypanda said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies going to join this thread if you don't mind :)
> 
> My AF is 3 days late and I'm testing negative and my temps are still up...driving me crazy..
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5aaac4/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Did you only do one opk? I think it's possible you didn't actually ovulate until day 17Click to expand...
> 
> I did 3 and stopped when I got my positive, I thought that but then surely I'd be testing positive by now if I had got pg... I really want my next cycle to start if I'm out so I can give it another go :wacko:
> 
> Thanks for the reply!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I would imagine it would be positive by now but you never know. But I would say that's why your period isn't here yet anyways.
> 
> Charting isn't very accurate if you miss days out, hence the dashed cross hair lines. And next time definitely take OPK until the positives stop. I had three days of positives this timeClick to expand...

AF arrived today - thanks for all the advice!


----------



## melewen

Sorry candy :(

FX km!!


----------



## kmpreston

candypanda said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candypanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candypanda said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies going to join this thread if you don't mind :)
> 
> My AF is 3 days late and I'm testing negative and my temps are still up...driving me crazy..
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5aaac4/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Did you only do one opk? I think it's possible you didn't actually ovulate until day 17Click to expand...
> 
> I did 3 and stopped when I got my positive, I thought that but then surely I'd be testing positive by now if I had got pg... I really want my next cycle to start if I'm out so I can give it another go :wacko:
> 
> Thanks for the reply!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I would imagine it would be positive by now but you never know. But I would say that's why your period isn't here yet anyways.
> 
> Charting isn't very accurate if you miss days out, hence the dashed cross hair lines. And next time definitely take OPK until the positives stop. I had three days of positives this timeClick to expand...
> 
> AF arrived today - thanks for all the advice!Click to expand...

Booooo

At least we know what happened now! Def ovulated later than you thought 
This month 
1) temp every day starting now
2) opks til they go negative after your surge
3) keep on here and let us know how you're doing!
Good luck!

Ginge, hope you're settled in your new place! 

aFM I feel super grotty :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

Settled but very busy!! Decorating and picking colours and wallpaper etc, but my sons room is decorated so i'm satisfied with that at least! Not caring this month just going as it goes and having fun along the way :D


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Settled but very busy!! Decorating and picking colours and wallpaper etc, but my sons room is decorated so i'm satisfied with that at least! Not caring this month just going as it goes and having fun along the way :D

Good on you ginge, far too many other things to sort out! 

I am getting stir crazy with this two week wait but AF should be here Friday.

I got negatives 7, 8 and 9 DPO and so stopped myself testing today because I'm driving myself mad. Just going to wait til Friday now and test if she doesn't show


----------



## kmpreston

Ye that's not lasted. Nothing on 11dpo either and I think I can feel AF coming now. I think I'll be ringing the doctors on Monday for a referral :( 

So annoyed my temps are still up and teasing me


----------



## BellaRosa8302

May I join??

Here's my chart! Back when TTC my DD, I O'd on CD 12. Due for AF on June 18th. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Fliss

I only got a VERY faint positive 12DPO my lovely - you know you're not out til the :witch: shows :hugs:


----------



## kmpreston

BellaRosa8302 said:


> May I join??
> 
> Here's my chart! Back when TTC my DD, I O'd on CD 12. Due for AF on June 18th.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Think it was actually probably cd13 for you seen as you had EW then. But you never know, could have been late on day 12. See how your temps pan out, not had a big rise yet


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I'm still breastfeeding my toddler (so I have very little CM to begin with) & it's my first month ever trying to figure out my CM, so I'm not sure how much I should pay attention to my CM this month TBH... Also (TMI) not sure if the EW I thought I might be seeing was left over from DH the night before &#128514; the "wettest" I felt was on CD 11 & 12. But I recorded that as watery...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## BellaRosa8302

How is everyone doing today? Any updates??

AFM, I'm cramping & naucious... If i O'd on CD 12, I'm about 4 DPO... Which is around when I started cramping for DD. I know they say every pregnancy is different, but.... FX!!! &#128522;

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## kmpreston

AF got me :( 

I think you didn't ovulate until day 14/15 judging by your temps and I think FF agrees as you have no crosshairs (red lines)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Possible... But my cervix has been firm for at least 3 days now & I've barely had any CM since CD 13... Even the EW that I recorded was a minuscule amount, and as I explained above - quite possibly left over from my DH :blush: 

But who knows...

So sorry to hear AF showed for you! &#128542;


----------



## kmpreston

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Possible... But my cervix has been firm for at least 3 days now & I've barely had any CM since CD 13... Even the EW that I recorded was a minuscule amount, and as I explained above - quite possibly left over from my DH :blush:
> 
> But who knows...
> 
> So sorry to hear AF showed for you! &#128542;

How's your chart looking now?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Just realized I messed up my temp yesterday when I took it today. Had thought the thermometer said 98.1, but saw with memory feature that it actually read 98.7. Today got 98.1. Still thinking (judging from CM, CT, & CO) that I O'd around CD11/12. We shall see... Really wishing I took an OPK. Looking back at my chart from the month DD was conceived (back in 2012) this chart looks very similar (so far). But, I took an OPK back then, so got crosshairs. Obv none yet this month... 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## kmpreston

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Just realized I messed up my temp yesterday when I took it today. Had thought the thermometer said 98.1, but saw with memory feature that it actually read 98.7. Today got 98.1. Still thinking (judging from CM, CT, & CO) that I O'd around CD11/12. We shall see... Really wishing I took an OPK. Looking back at my chart from the month DD was conceived (back in 2012) this chart looks very similar (so far). But, I took an OPK back then, so got crosshairs. Obv none yet this month...
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

You should get crosshairs without an opk. If you put a fake one in for the 11/12 I don't think it will make crosshairs


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I thought I heard FF automatically puts in crosshairs when you put on an opk neg one day then pos the next, it will put in your O day as the day after your pos OPK? Could be wrong, but I thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## kmpreston

BellaRosa8302 said:


> I thought I heard FF automatically puts in crosshairs when you put on an opk neg one day then pos the next, it will put in your O day as the day after your pos OPK? Could be wrong, but I thought I read that somewhere.

It takes it into account but they would be dashed (so not confirmed) if your temps aren't right. Try it. Go back to day 12 and put a positive in and see what happens


----------



## kmpreston

As for me what the hell are my temperatures doing


----------



## moonstar_004

hope i could join you guys. :)

my chart is on my sig. my temps dipped the past 2 days, then went back again today, 13dpo. highly doubt this was due to implantation since it's too late for that. i'm hoping my temps stay up. af due on thurs the 11th.

has anybody had lowered temps 11/12 dpo and still had bfp? this is ttc#1 for us.


----------



## kmpreston

moonstar_004 said:


> hope i could join you guys. :)
> 
> my chart is on my sig. my temps dipped the past 2 days, then went back again today, 13dpo. highly doubt this was due to implantation since it's too late for that. i'm hoping my temps stay up. af due on thurs the 11th.
> 
> has anybody had lowered temps 11/12 dpo and still had bfp? this is ttc#1 for us.

It's not too late for implantation. But bare in mind that if it was it will take a few more days for you hcg to increase. You should know by wednesday either way so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## melewen

Moonstar have you tested yet? I had ridiculously low jagged temps when I got my bfp


----------



## BellaRosa8302

kmpreston said:


> As for me what the hell are my temperatures doing

LOL No idea. Judging from your question, I guess this is not normal for you?? Is it possible you're pregnant?? (Maybe the bleeding you got wasn't technically AF? I've heard of people bleeding throughout pregnancy - it's not unheard of)... :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Those temps are insane haha, is it for sure AF? maybe just crazy temps or possible illness? as for me, I dont even know what CD I am and nor do I care haha!! busy painting and papering :D


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Those temps are insane haha, is it for sure AF? maybe just crazy temps or possible illness? as for me, I dont even know what CD I am and nor do I care haha!! busy painting and papering :D

It was a very short but reasonably heavy AF. I did a test and nada. 

Now I have a cough and headache. Think I've got a bug. 

Will give the temps another three days of highs and then if I'm not ill and the tests are not positive I'll look into it more 
Glad you're ensuing your new home ginge


----------



## kmpreston

Check out my temp ribbon

Never had such high temps after AF

Also never had such high temps for three days straight.

And look how low my post O temps were this month....Weird

Edit to add photo!:haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kmpreston

Here's my more recent "normal" cycles
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I've never seen a "ribbon" before. Huh. Interesting!


----------



## baby_rose

Girlsssssssss baby dusttttt &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Still stalking &#128525;&#128525;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## moonstar_004

melewen said:


> Moonstar have you tested yet? I had ridiculously low jagged temps when I got my bfp

I'm trying to wait until the 15th to test, though I'm 14dpo today. I don't have any symptoms i think, or i just refuse to symptom spot this time around. Haha. 

I'm hanging on to the hope that I usually have spotting for 3 -4 days before af comes. So far none yet. :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

You have more willpower than me!! I would be testing already. Not used anything this month, not checked CM or CP and not used my monitor or opks either! Inputted BD yesterday and it says I am Cd16! Not a clue if/when I have ovulated haha!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

kmpreston said:


> I think you didn't ovulate until day 14/15 judging by your temps and I think FF agrees as you have no crosshairs (red lines)

I finally got my crosshairs! :happydance:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## moonstar_004

yey for you bellarosa! :)

my chart hasn't been looking too good. :( temps have been erratic now that i'm approaching af.


----------



## kmpreston

BellaRosa8302 said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> I think you didn't ovulate until day 14/15 judging by your temps and I think FF agrees as you have no crosshairs (red lines)
> 
> I finally got my crosshairs! :happydance:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

Yay finally :) I'm boreddddd of waiting


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Me too Kmpreston!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Can anyone tell me, did I go triphasic?? It's only my 2nd time ever charting. I think it is, but I'd like confirmation.

Thanks!!

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png


----------



## rachy28

1 more temp as high or higher than today's will give you a triphasic shift :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Though dont get your hopes up although triphasic occurs in pregnant charts more than non pregnant it doesnt guarantee pregnancy :)

I'm chilled, period expected a week on sunday and I expect her to be right on time!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks Rachy!

Ginge, I agree. Trying not to get my hopes up too high &#128521;


----------



## moonstar_004

Gah. AF got me today. Temp promptly dropped to 36.1C like last cycle.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry AF got you hun, I STINK of bleach I have just scrubbed the kitchen floor and OMG I think I have fitted new tiles, how they let it get that dirty is beyond me, had to use PURE bleach to shift it but I now KNOW its clean!! Hehe, need a shower now though to get all the bleach off me!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

rachy28 said:


> 1 more temp as high or higher than today's will give you a triphasic shift :thumbup:

Triphasic! Yeah!!! :happydance:

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png


----------



## melewen

Woohoo! Bella when will you test?


----------



## rachy28

BellaRosa8302 said:


> rachy28 said:
> 
> 
> 1 more temp as high or higher than today's will give you a triphasic shift :thumbup:
> 
> Triphasic! Yeah!!! :happydance:
> 
> https://FertilityFriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.pngClick to expand...

:test:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

My temp dropped a bit today. I have a longer luteal phase (17 days or so). FF no longer considers my chart triphasic :nope: Should I be worried about a temp drop if I'm not due for AF til Thursday? 

I was planning on testing on the 18th... Because it's when AF is due, and because if I am pregnant, I want to surprise DH for Father's Day on the 21st. I don't think I can keep it a secret for over a week!!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## x-ginge-x

a 17 day LP is pretty long, a normal LP would be 14 days, mine is usually 12 days x x maybe you are having a shorter LP this cycle?x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

x-ginge-x said:


> a 17 day LP is pretty long, a normal LP would be 14 days, mine is usually 12 days x x maybe you are having a shorter LP this cycle?x

Yeah, I know it's long, but I'm like clockwork. Always get my period CD 28-29. And when I've tracked BBT, I O on day 12. I've read luteal phase doesn't change (if anything O day does) so I guess I'm just stuck with a 17 day luteal phase...


----------



## x-ginge-x

My luteal phase changes from month to month, past few months I have a 9, 11, 12 and 13 day LP!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Really?? Huh. Interesting. I read on FF that "The luteal phase (the time between ovulation and menstruation) does not usually vary much from cycle to cycle, while the follicular phase (the time between menstruation and ovulation) can vary considerably." Obviously you're an exception :flower:

I'd still be highly surprised if I get AF before Thursday. The earliest I've ever had her show was on CD 28. Which would be Wednesday. But even FF is projecting AF to arrive Thursday.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

...I did wake up with the covers off, fan on full blast, feeling pretty chilly. Maybe that has something to do with my .3 drop? :shrug:


----------



## kmpreston

I have had a varied luteal phase too. Last one was short. My temps are still totally out of whack and haven't dropped properly since last O!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I took one random temp yesterday to see if I had O'd and temp seems I have but we shall see! Busy sorting my kitchen and tidying, gotta fit new curtain poles and repaint a filled area and then we should be good :D


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I took one random temp yesterday to see if I had O'd and temp seems I have but we shall see! Busy sorting my kitchen and tidying, gotta fit new curtain poles and repaint a filled area and then we should be good :D

Wow blue line, that's a new one on me?!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I know blue crosshairs mean you out them in manually.... But since there's no perpendicular line I'm not sure :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

yes i put the ovulation in myself as a rough guide, no coverline as no temps though i can set one if i like :)


----------



## moonstar_004

it was my first time temping this past cycle, and it taught me a lesson on not to put too much hope on a beautiful chart, haha. my temps were great up until the day before af arrived, and temp promptly dropped the day of af! a .4C drop, that was huge(around .8F drop).

at least it helped indicating that i ovulated though. having pcos, i wasn't sure before if i was ovulating or not.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have pcos and although my chart shows ovulation my bloods sometimes disprove it completely or I get a low number indicating ovulation but not a good one x


----------



## Fliss

FF hates it if your cycle varies - my LP is pretty much 11 days - so when I tested CD12 and got a :bfn: I wasn't too surprised, and expected AF, but when my temp stayed above the coverline and even climbed the next day I tested again and got my first *very* faint :bfp: - much stronger over the next few days.


----------



## kmpreston

How you getting on Bella?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I'm out. Temp dropped almost to cover line this morning. AF showed her ugly face minutes later. Was really down about feeling out a few days ago. Surprisingly my mood about AF is okay. Ready to try (harder) this cycle. Going to use SMEP, preseed, OPKs, & continue charting. Wanting to get pg ASAP because the sooner I have the baby, the longer I get to stay home with him/her. Need to return back to work in September of 2016 (because I'm a teacher). 

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png


----------



## moonstar_004

^that was what happened to me, temp dropped below cover line when i had such promising temps prior to that. it was nice to be warned though, that af was coming that day. i was on a beach holiday and i didn't want to be unprepared! :) true enough, af came a few hours later.

we'll be starting smep too. fx for us! :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

:bfn: s here but considering i didnt chart i have no idea what dpo I am so its pot luk ha if going by my usual CD16 then I am 10dpo!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Awesome Moonstar! Hope SMEP works for us both!!!

Ginge, hope that you get your BFP too! It would be great if you got it on such a relaxed charting month :thumbup: Keep us posted!

AFM, I think I messed up my temp this morning. Was tossing & turning & half awake before I remembered to take it :wacko:

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png


----------



## kmpreston

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Awesome Moonstar! Hope SMEP works for us both!!!
> 
> Ginge, hope that you get your BFP too! It would be great if you got it on such a relaxed charting month :thumbup: Keep us posted!
> 
> AFM, I think I messed up my temp this morning. Was tossing & turning & half awake before I remembered to take it :wacko:
> 
> https://FertilityFriend.com/home/3e386a/thumb.png

I am like that most mornings. No sign of O yet for me...


----------



## x-ginge-x

I....think I have a line :shock: but its real hard to get a pic of :/


----------



## candypanda

x-ginge-x said:


> I....think I have a line :shock: but its real hard to get a pic of :/
> 
> View attachment 876719

I think I see something!


----------



## melewen

Ginge this is going to sound totally loco but I was reading yesterday and today's posts and I just envisioned your bfp for some very odd reason and felt like yours was coming.. And then I saw you said you have a line!!! I freak myself out sometimes.. i swear this is your bfp!


----------



## candypanda

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5aaac4/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

I've had a dip that's lasted two days and I'm worried this cycle isn't too good :( I know I must have ovulated on cd14 as my opks turned negative and my symptoms of ovulation were around then..

Anyone know If im out now??


----------



## Fliss

Test again tomorrow my lovely with FMU - in a cup not straight on.

Fingers crossed. Mine were SO faint the first day.

:hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yay Ginge! Grab a FRER & test with FMU??


----------



## x-ginge-x

I hate FRER with a passion, never ever got a positive with them and nothing but EVAPS on them, I would rather get a superdrug one cheaper and more reliable! No darker this morning with FMU but I have never tested well with FMU anyway!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Wow, ok. Well good luck to you with whatever test you choose. :flower:


----------



## x-ginge-x

I think it was just the cheap tests as 'lines' arent getting darker and it has been several days, will wait and see if AF arrives!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I think it was just the cheap tests as 'lines' arent getting darker and it has been several days, will wait and see if AF arrives!

The cheap tests get me every time. But you don't normally make it to cd 12. Get a super drug test tomorrow if no AF


----------



## melewen

I swear Ginge! Are you still getting lines on the cheap tests?


----------



## x-ginge-x

dunno binned the ones i used got one left which i will do lol poasaholic me


----------



## x-ginge-x

cheapie negative as i suspect all the others have been too :/


----------



## x-ginge-x

20miu negative with FMU I think shes coming but I don't think today as my temp was still up this morning, be very surprised if I turn out pregnant at this point!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> 20miu negative with FMU I think shes coming but I don't think today as my temp was still up this morning, be very surprised if I turn out pregnant at this point!

:(


----------



## x-ginge-x

:wacko: this bugger dried with a thick line and i didnt take a pic like a plank :dohh: but hubby insisted he could see a faint line all evaps i have seen on these have been a thin line! so :nope: no idea ordered cassanovum cheapies but getting some cramps now :(


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 877377
> 
> 
> View attachment 877379
> 
> 
> :wacko: this bugger dried with a thick line and i didnt take a pic like a plank :dohh: but hubby insisted he could see a faint line all evaps i have seen on these have been a thin line! so :nope: no idea ordered cassanovum cheapies but getting some cramps now :(

The faint line I can see doesn't seem to be in the right place but I can't be sure. Ugh. I hope tomorrow brings clarification for you x


----------



## x-ginge-x

felt sure af was coming last night this morning...nope. even put my cup in with expectations of it but nope nothing!! not tested today either but my temp is lower! got my thermometer back out :thumbup:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Out of frustration dipped every test I have Fertility monitor tesco and 99p store test appear negative b and m cheapie looked positive but rest say negative, never again will i not track my cycle. also my cervix is very soft and squishy and wet :/


----------



## x-ginge-x

Cheapies arrived this morning bfn still no AF? having an off cycle it seems!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Cheapies arrived this morning bfn still no AF? having an off cycle it seems!

Very off considering you are normally like clockwork. 

Still no O here :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

:( sucks, i could be anywhere from 12-15dpo maybe temps say before 12th so :dunno: waiting game :/ boring now though got cheapies to go at 2 digis and a superdrug


----------



## kmpreston

Still nothing ginge?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Nope not a thing, temp drop to pre O level but nothing just yet, waiting waiting waiting :yawn:


----------



## x-ginge-x

So i got this, but without thinking I peed onto it instead of into a cup n saving it, dipped an IC next and got I think a BFN, do I believe it, was a few hours hold and it is an early predictor test :shrug:


----------



## x-ginge-x

another pic...


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 878209
> 
> 
> another pic...

I see it. How long and what test brand?


----------



## cutieq

looks like something it there.


----------



## x-ginge-x

about 10 minutes and predictor all other tests negative got hubby to pee on other predictor and came back negative no line until dry when a thin grey line appeared obviously evap as when rewet with water it disappeared, mine however didnt disappear, only time will tell will keep on testing and waiting!!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> about 10 minutes and predictor all other tests negative got hubby to pee on other predictor and came back negative no line until dry when a thin grey line appeared obviously evap as when rewet with water it disappeared, mine however didnt disappear, only time will tell will keep on testing and waiting!!

I've had two false positives with predictor tests but I so hope this is it for you x


----------



## melewen

I definitely see something. I have a feeling for you this cycle Ginge, I hope I'm not wrong!


----------



## kmpreston

Ye I feel like this is gonna be it for you too ginge!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well still no AF I am either pregnant or cycle was annovulatory!! May ask for bloods as very frustrated!


----------



## melewen

You should! Did you test again? Has your temp been consistently higher than pre O?


----------



## kmpreston

Definitely get the bloods done ginge. As for me I'm definitely ovulating today . I have every symptom in the book and the most clear OPK ever! Yay! Another normal cycle for me! So impressed with soy ISO. Just hope this time I catch. Where's my husband...!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## x-ginge-x

Got to wait while monday and will then ask for bloods will just keep on testing, I get this feeling that I haven't ovulated though :( Why else would my cycle be this long with nutty temps over the past few days unless yesterday was implantation but implantation on minimum 13dpo?! Bit late!


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have no idea what my bloomin temps are up to!! that low though i would expect AF to be arriving anytime now!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I have no idea what my bloomin temps are up to!! that low though i would expect AF to be arriving anytime now!

Back up a bit today though?! What the hell!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Shes here, about frigging time too, the whole relax and it will happen is bull it doesn't work it just makes you stressed and neurotic when you dont know whats happening. the next person that tells me to relax better have bloody running shoes on because i wont be held responsible for what happens!!! :growlmad: Got my hsg booked on friday now, see whats happening and if my tubes are ok!!


----------



## melewen

:(


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Shes here, about frigging time too, the whole relax and it will happen is bull it doesn't work it just makes you stressed and neurotic when you dont know whats happening. the next person that tells me to relax better have bloody running shoes on because i wont be held responsible for what happens!!! :growlmad: Got my hsg booked on friday now, see whats happening and if my tubes are ok!!

:( sorry ginge

Your right though, relaxing is bull. I had a month off worrying in December and boom! Didn't ovulate for three months! It's best knowing where you're at! 

Fingers crossed the hsg comes back as normal :)


----------



## kmpreston

I wish my temps would rise! I know I ovulated, why don't my temps go much higher?!


----------



## baby_rose

Hey ladies &#128522; having a bit of a scare cd31 here &#128528; although we aren't ttc we left it to chance this month I'm in a limbo last few cycles were 28/29 days so maybe just maybe &#128079; I will keep you updated


----------



## baby_rose

Too scared to test &#128528;&#128528;&#128528; I'll give it a few more days for the witch to arrive &#128529;


----------



## Fliss

:hugs: baby_rose


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Good luck Baby Rose! Cautiously excited for you!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## kmpreston

Fingers crossed baby rose!


----------



## baby_rose

Girls I'm pregnant &#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553; I'm happy I'm sad idk what to say or think !!!!!! I don't know how to tell him I want to surprise him so I'm going to wait omg omg
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## BellaRosa8302

OMG YAY!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

So excited for you!!!!! H&H 9 months!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Congrats!!!!


----------



## baby_rose

Ty girls I'm beyond scared happy and with mixed emotions I dreamed about this exact moment for months and now that it's here I'm just in shock &#128561; I want to surprise reveal it to the bf and family so it's even harder to keep it to myself


----------



## melewen

Babyrose omg!!!! I am so insanely excited!!!! We Have gone through this together since the beginning and I am so thrilled for you!!! Trust me feeling a mix of emotions is totally normal. Even yesterday I was like omg my independent life is completely over AHHHHHH!!!! Can't wait to hear how you tell the Bf!


----------



## kmpreston

baby_rose said:


> Girls I'm pregnant &#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553; I'm happy I'm sad idk what to say or think !!!!!! I don't know how to tell him I want to surprise him so I'm going to wait omg omg

Omg congratulations!!! So happy for you after all this time! Wishing you have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

baby_rose said:


> Girls I'm pregnant &#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553; I'm happy I'm sad idk what to say or think !!!!!! I don't know how to tell him I want to surprise him so I'm going to wait omg omg


Congratulations xx


----------



## melewen

Babyrose since it was just Father's Day you could put a package together and be like I think this got lost in the mail, I don't know what it is... And it's like a little onesie or something that says I <3 daddy


----------



## cutieq

^^ that's a cute idea


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Shes here, about frigging time too, the whole relax and it will happen is bull it doesn't work it just makes you stressed and neurotic when you dont know whats happening. the next person that tells me to relax better have bloody running shoes on because i wont be held responsible for what happens!!! :growlmad: Got my hsg booked on friday now, see whats happening and if my tubes are ok!!

How was your hsg ginge?


----------



## baby_rose

Ty ladies ! Feeling bummed I went to the docs and they said its negative they did blood work on me and I won't get the results till next week &#128531;


----------



## kmpreston

baby_rose said:


> Ty ladies ! Feeling bummed I went to the docs and they said its negative they did blood work on me and I won't get the results till next week &#128531;

It might be too early for their tests our doctors test is quite low sensitivity wise. Like 50u compared to 10 for the ones I use


----------



## cutieq

baby_rose said:


> Ty ladies ! Feeling bummed I went to the docs and they said its negative they did blood work on me and I won't get the results till next week &#128531;

Have you taken anymore at home ones?


----------



## baby_rose

I have two clear blues that I bought I'm holding my pee for a few hours and I'm getting more $ tree ones I hope they progress


----------



## kmpreston

I'm feeling hopeful this month. My temps aren't following my normal pattern! July marks 2 months of trying (but only 8 ovulating cycles) so I'd be super happy if this was my month.

Check out this months post O temps (green) compared to the last two months and August 

Baby rose don't lose hope yet. Let us know how testing gets on
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ooooooo I like that idea Melewen!

Baby, test again! Wait a bit & go back to the dr. Maybe it's just too early for their tests.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry ladies, I didnt have my HSG as couldnt get transport to the hospital for it, husbands grandad had a heart attack yesterday morning and he was going to take me. I have cancelled and have to reschedule next cycle.

Baby rose- i think the docs tests are rubbish and you are pregnant


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Sorry ladies, I didnt have my HSG as couldnt get transport to the hospital for it, husbands grandad had a heart attack yesterday morning and he was going to take me. I have cancelled and have to reschedule next cycle.
> 
> Baby rose- i think the docs tests are rubbish and you are pregnant

Oh no that's awful :( hope his grandad is ok


----------



## baby_rose

Okay so docs was neg I took a cb and way positive I just took another dollar tree and I'm not sure if it's progressed I'll post the pic I got little outfits to reveal it to the bf but now I'm scared &#128531;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sooooo weird. Is there anywhere else you can go to be "officially" tested?! I'd be afraid to surprise the BF with the doctor saying you're not (as BS as I think that is).


----------



## baby_rose

At this time everything is closed &#128533; maybe I'll wait till tomorrow only good thing is I'm not spotting


----------



## cutieq

Very weird. Hopefully the doctors tests were too early. I didn't know that was possible but I can't see how you have so many positives at home.


----------



## melewen

That's super weird because your tests at home are so clear!! Hrmmmm. The $ tree definitely look like they're professing too


----------



## kmpreston

The doctors test is def not sensitive enough. I see progression in the $ ones and it's not even FMU. You ever had early positives before that turned to nothing?

I'm saying pregnant. Wait until your bloods come back x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I agree! Pregnant :D


----------



## baby_rose

Ty girls I'm trying to remain hopeful I'm going to test with $ trees again mid day in hope that they get darker depending on that I will tell the bf or not &#128531;


----------



## melewen

I definitely told DH like seconds after I got my first line hahaha. I didn't wait for the doc. Well, it was the weekend so! I went Monday and it came back positive. I think you should tell him, can't wait to see your midday test :) ooh you could say something like about fireworks and it being the fourth..


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Melewen, me too. I had a faint line at 10 DPO with my DD & told DH less than a minute later. I just know myself & if I had a dr telling me I wasn't, I'd probably be a little afraid to celebrate just yet. But with this emotional roller coaster you're on right now, you might want to tell him sooner rather than later so he can support you either way. & for the record - I still think you're pregnant!


----------



## baby_rose

Thank you ladies for the positive vibes I'm a bit doubtful think I just Always prepare myself for the worst not feeling too confident about today's but it's sure harder to keep it in &#128531;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kmpreston

baby_rose said:


> Thank you ladies for the positive vibes I'm a bit doubtful think I just Always prepare myself for the worst not feeling too confident about today's but it's sure harder to keep it in &#128531;

3 in a row I say you must be! 

What sensitivity are these? 

Try FMU tomorrow x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Those are def darker. Go back to that first dr armed with these tests and be like "can you please explain this to me?!"


----------



## cutieq

baby_rose said:


> Thank you ladies for the positive vibes I'm a bit doubtful think I just Always prepare myself for the worst not feeling too confident about today's but it's sure harder to keep it in &#128531;

Have you tried a FRER or digital?


----------



## kmpreston

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Those are def darker. Go back to that first dr armed with these tests and be like "can you please explain this to me?!"

Exactly what she said!!

Also bells that's a huge dip! Hope that's an implantation dip!


----------



## baby_rose

Okay here goes my frer I ended up telling the hubby he's beyond happy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kmpreston

baby_rose said:


> Okay here goes my frer I ended up telling the hubby he's beyond happy

Omg wow there is NO denying that! Screw your doctor it's time to celebrate :)

Congrats baby rose, so pleased for you and your hubby


----------



## BellaRosa8302

OMG THATS SO DARK!!!!! Yay!!!!! Congrats (again)!!!

Kmpreston, thanks!!! FX you're right!!! :D


----------



## cutieq

Whoooo lovely lines! Demand they test you again.


----------



## melewen

Omg that is a beautiful FRER!! So glad you told DH and he is elated :D


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thats a positive FRER all right!! Docs test is rubbish and wrong obviously!!! So glad you finally have the :BFP: you wished for and that your other half is happy!x


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Thats a positive FRER all right!! Docs test is rubbish and wrong obviously!!! So glad you finally have the :BFP: you wished for and that your other half is happy!x

Think it's just me and you now ginge out of the people who started this thread!

Edit: comet and oasis too but they never come on here anymore


----------



## melewen

And destiny, wonder what is up with her these days!

Babyrose you should join the birth thread I'm a part of!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...until-we-all-give-birth-665.html#post35770329


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah I think we are gonna be the lonely ones... sigh. never mind eh all in good time and all that :)


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Yeah I think we are gonna be the lonely ones... sigh. never mind eh all in good time and all that :)

Oh Ye forgot about dest. Looking at her journal she's either caught this time or is going to be NTNP from next cycle.

Least your little boy will make the wait a bit more enjoyable ginge

Afm I've started cramping today. I'm going to be royally P-ed off if AF arrives tomorrow. Do not want to start with a LP defect!


----------



## kmpreston

kmpreston said:


> x-ginge-x said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I think we are gonna be the lonely ones... sigh. never mind eh all in good time and all that :)
> 
> Oh Ye forgot about dest. Looking at her journal she's either caught this time or is going to be NTNP from next cycle.
> 
> Least your little boy will make the wait a bit more enjoyable ginge
> 
> Afm I've started cramping today. I'm going to be royally P-ed off if AF arrives tomorrow. Do not want to start with a LP defect!Click to expand...

I say this but actually AF has come on CD12 on 4 out of my 6 good cycles so I guess I already have a problem!


----------



## baby_rose

Thank you all ladies I took another $tree and it's just about the same maybe I'll test every two days for progression good thing is no spotting I keep forgetting I'm so used to throwing myself on my bed that when I recall I freak out &#128563; def will need some time to get used to it all as I'm still in shock pretty much lol ladies I won't be forgetting any of you and will keep you all posted on my progress &#128522;


----------



## kmpreston

baby_rose said:


> Thank you all ladies I took another $tree and it's just about the same maybe I'll test every two days for progression good thing is no spotting I keep forgetting I'm so used to throwing myself on my bed that when I recall I freak out &#128563; def will need some time to get used to it all as I'm still in shock pretty much lol ladies I won't be forgetting any of you and will keep you all posted on my progress &#128522;

You heard back from the doctors yet?


----------



## baby_rose

Nothing yet due to my schedule I have to wait till Friday


----------



## kmpreston

baby_rose said:


> Nothing yet due to my schedule I have to wait till Friday

Ahhh ok :(

I'm still waiting. Not expecting much :/


----------



## kmpreston

Note to self. Stop coming back to tests. Bin it. Don't look at it after 10 min mark. Stop driving yourself insane ....#-o
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kmpreston

And I'm out. Month 12 here we are...


----------



## BellaRosa8302

kmpreston said:


> And I'm out. Month 12 here we are...

So sorry to hear about the :witch: Hun. Anything special you're trying next cycle??


----------



## kmpreston

BellaRosa8302 said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> And I'm out. Month 12 here we are...
> 
> So sorry to hear about the :witch: Hun. Anything special you're trying next cycle??Click to expand...

Trying to not go insane. Not test too soon.

Sticking with soy ISO for one more cycle and got an appointment with a fertility specialist on the 24th July. I'm sure there will be no more answers though and it will happen by itself in the end


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I've heard really good things about soy ISO! FX this is your cycle & you end up not needing the tricks the fertility specialist may hand you!


----------



## moonstar_004

kmpreston said:


> And I'm out. Month 12 here we are...

:hugs:

we'll be trying for one more cycle too, then consult with our OB. it will only be 5 months of actively ttc, with 1 month of ntnp. she told us to come back after 6 months if we haven't conceived yet. i'm counting that 1 ntnp month as part of the 6 month hehe.


----------



## moonstar_004

and since we're here in the charts thread, can i just say it's so crazy how my temp patterns are so similar. watch my temp plummet tomorrow when af is due.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: moonstar. Still have my FX that you won't have :witch: visit you tomorrow! I do see what you mean about your charts though... :(


----------



## moonstar_004

BellaRosa8302 said:


> :hugs: moonstar. Still have my FX that you won't have :witch: visit you tomorrow! I do see what you mean about your charts though... :(

thank you bellarosa, that means a lot. :) my husband's optimistic still, and it breaks my heart that he wants this so much and it's still not happening to us. i'm just impatiently waiting for af to start and get it over with as my breasts are killing me since yesterday. 

fx for your tests soon!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Do your breasts usually kill before AF?!


----------



## baby_rose

Great chart Bella.... Km how many cycles have u done on soy and what days and dose are u taking ? I did two cycles and honestly what worked for me was simply not ttc I went back on birth control had an insurance issue and I didn't get to refill my bcpills pulled out month of May and June I caved in and we bd twice during my fertile time and waaala a little peanut


----------



## moonstar_004

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Do your breasts usually kill before AF?!

they do, they just don't feel as tender as this cycle's, with shooting pains to boot. it usually goes away mid-af.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks baby rose! Did you ever get your bloofs back to shove in that dr's face?! :haha:


----------



## kmpreston

baby_rose said:


> Great chart Bella.... Km how many cycles have u done on soy and what days and dose are u taking ? I did two cycles and honestly what worked for me was simply not ttc I went back on birth control had an insurance issue and I didn't get to refill my bcpills pulled out month of May and June I caved in and we bd twice during my fertile time and waaala a little peanut

200mg days 2-6 this month. Did 1-5 last month and 3-7 before that. Think this is the 4th month using them but before that I didn't ovulate or anything for three months and before that my cycles were getting gradually longer so something wasn't right. I known have PCOS now though. We shall see


----------



## melewen

Appt tomorrow right baby rose? I'm so excited!


----------



## baby_rose

Blood work apt is tomorrow ladies 
I took another test to see if I'm okay and most def I'm prego line is darker than life lol 

Km I remember I took a high dose and felt all hot those days so I tried the 120 120 120 140 sometimes we throw out body in a Wack state I used to think I didn't ovulate at all but if we are getting monthly periods chances are our bodies are doing something have you had your hubby tested that would be the less expensive option to start with also I invested in digi ovulation tests took the guess work out of lines lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kmpreston

baby_rose said:


> Blood work apt is tomorrow ladies
> I took another test to see if I'm okay and most def I'm prego line is darker than life lol
> 
> Km I remember I took a high dose and felt all hot those days so I tried the 120 120 120 140 sometimes we throw out body in a Wack state I used to think I didn't ovulate at all but if we are getting monthly periods chances are our bodies are doing something have you had your hubby tested that would be the less expensive option to start with also I invested in digi ovulation tests took the guess work out of lines lol

Oh by I wasn't ovulating I mean I didn't have a period from the start of December until the end of February. Then I didn't ovulate until the end of April, just had two 20 day cycles. I have been using OPKs without much issue but also had an ovary scan in April which confirmed PCOS

Hubby is getting his SA on 18th August but we will have been to a specialist before then anyways.

As we live in the UK we aren't paying for any of this


----------



## BellaRosa8302

baby_rose said:


> Blood work apt is tomorrow ladies
> I took another test to see if I'm okay and most def I'm prego line is darker than life lol
> 
> Km I remember I took a high dose and felt all hot those days so I tried the 120 120 120 140 sometimes we throw out body in a Wack state I used to think I didn't ovulate at all but if we are getting monthly periods chances are our bodies are doing something have you had your hubby tested that would be the less expensive option to start with also I invested in digi ovulation tests took the guess work out of lines lol

Baby rose, your line is SO DARK!! so exciting!!!

Maybe I'll meet up with you in the pregnancy boards... Got my BFP this morning :happydance:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

kmpreston said:


> baby_rose said:
> 
> 
> Blood work apt is tomorrow ladies
> I took another test to see if I'm okay and most def I'm prego line is darker than life lol
> 
> Km I remember I took a high dose and felt all hot those days so I tried the 120 120 120 140 sometimes we throw out body in a Wack state I used to think I didn't ovulate at all but if we are getting monthly periods chances are our bodies are doing something have you had your hubby tested that would be the less expensive option to start with also I invested in digi ovulation tests took the guess work out of lines lol
> 
> Oh by I wasn't ovulating I mean I didn't have a period from the start of December until the end of February. Then I didn't ovulate until the end of April, just had two 20 day cycles. I have been using OPKs without much issue but also had an ovary scan in April which confirmed PCOS
> 
> Hubby is getting his SA on 18th August but we will have been to a specialist before then anyways.
> 
> As we live in the UK we aren't paying for any of thisClick to expand...

KM, it sounds like you have everything set. I hope you get whatever help you need to get your BFP! It's so great that you don't have to pay for that kind of thing in the UK. Best of luck to you :flower:


----------



## baby_rose

Congrats Bella :) we need a thread for our March babies !!!! 

Km okay got it do u feel the soy has helped you ? Have u gotten positives ? Sorry for the million questions and glad you both are getting the help that you need &#128522;


----------



## kmpreston

baby_rose said:


> Congrats Bella :) we need a thread for our March babies !!!!
> 
> Km okay got it do u feel the soy has helped you ? Have u gotten positives ? Sorry for the million questions and glad you both are getting the help that you need &#128522;

Congrats bella!!

When I started taking soy I started ovulating again so I assume it's helped. I'm wary of stopping it to be honest, unless I get out on clomid 

Had positive OPKs each month in April may and June
Never had a BfP though!! I was so hoping I'd be having a March baby, you lucky ladies!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:( wish you were too. I've heard such good things about soy ISO. Have you talked to others with similar issues? My friend on here, Powell130, went through TTC with PCOS & was successful using soy ISO & a few other things. I can ask her to join us on this thread if you want to bounce some ideas off her?


----------



## kmpreston

BellaRosa8302 said:


> :( wish you were too. I've heard such good things about soy ISO. Have you talked to others with similar issues? My friend on here, Powell130, went through TTC with PCOS & was successful using soy ISO & a few other things. I can ask her to join us on this thread if you want to bounce some ideas off her?

Ye that would be great!
Super odd, my surname isn't actually Preston now it's Powell!


----------



## Destinyk

Baby rose so happy for you!!! ive come to announce my BFP from this morning. March babies!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## baby_rose

Km maybe stick to it but a lower dose? Keep hopeful I will be stalking!! 



Omg dest no way congratssss!!!!! Looks like u would have had a positive way sooner look at how dark that it's &#128563; join us I just made a thread on the 1st trimester called lucky clover babies &#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;


----------



## Destinyk

I see Bella got a BFP today to yay! Congrats girly!

Babyrose I know haha I held out waiting for AF for a while! I'm joining now!


For anyone who is wondering the only thing I did different this month was drink A cup of Fertilitea everyday until O.


----------



## baby_rose

Dest when do you think you od we had the same cycle this month my period started on the 2nd also &#128522;


----------



## cutieq

Aw congrats ladies!!!


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose I didn't temp or take any opks because it was just stressing me out. So I can't pinpoint exact date but Usually I O between CD 16-21 so I just kinda went with that fertile week in my mind and drank the tea until CD 21


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Destiny, congrats to you, too! Thanks Hun :)


----------



## baby_rose

I was so not trying this month either lol I had an insurance mix up and couldn't get my bcp and here I am only thing that stood out to me was that I actually felt my cervix low and open on the cd16 lol wonder if that was when I conceived &#128522; Ty cutie


----------



## Destinyk

Cutie thank you! Pretty soon you'll be looking your baby in his face :) so excited for you


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose God works in mysterious ways! We were our own worst enemies with all the tracking we did! You would think we're trying to track a hurricane or something!


----------



## baby_rose

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; I know girl it had totally consumed me I had to step away I lost some weight and went back on bcp had my mix up and Tada lol hello upcoming 30 pounds lmaoooooo


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose totally understand, i had to stop because it was depressing seeing BFN after BfN. Lmao but at least we get something out of this weight gain!


----------



## Powell130

:wave: 

Here are a few great supplements for PCOS

Raw honey and cinnamom (help with insulin resistance, overall fertility and honey helps with egg quality!)
Raw Apple cider vinegar with "the mother" (insulin resistance and helps regulate cycles)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks for hopping over Powell!!!


----------



## Powell130

Of course!


----------



## Powell130

https://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/pcos-diet-vinegar.html
https://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/honey-a-treatment-for-pcos.html
https://natural-fertility-info.com/...dometriosis-uterine-fibroids-menorrhagia.html

Here's a few helpful links!


----------



## kmpreston

Powell130 said:


> https://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/pcos-diet-vinegar.html
> https://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/honey-a-treatment-for-pcos.html
> https://natural-fertility-info.com/...dometriosis-uterine-fibroids-menorrhagia.html
> 
> Here's a few helpful links!

Brill thanks :)

Congrats destiny! I always say these things come in threes.

Ginger it's got to be me and you next.
Maybe I'll not track this month then either? Last time I tried that I had a 70 day cycle though and it drove me bonkers!


----------



## Destinyk

Km thank you! I highly suggest not tracking even if you don't get PG right away it will definitely do good for your sanity! I didn't track for several months before we caught one!


----------



## Destinyk

Just because me and hubby couldn't believe it the first time
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 7


----------



## melewen

Omg dest I am so happy!!!!! I am fraaking out for both of you. We talked so much when I was still TTC and it means so much that you both finally got your :bfp: s!! I really hope you join the Sticking Together thread we have, we just had three babies in there and we're all close knit! Dani is a part of the thread too!


----------



## Fliss

It's lovely to see these new :bfp:s

Good job ladies and loads of :babydust: to those remaining xxx


----------



## Destinyk

Mel thank you so much I am beyond ecstatic! I totally understand how you feel because when you and all the other lovely ladies got your BFPs I was so excited for you! Looking for the thread now!


----------



## melewen

Its https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...until-we-all-give-birth-685.html#post35800401


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Its https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...until-we-all-give-birth-685.html#post35800401

I'm so joining this when I make it to the other side!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Yeah I think we are gonna be the lonely ones... sigh. never mind eh all in good time and all that :)

How you getting on ginge?


----------



## x-ginge-x

MY apologies for vanishing for a while! Had a complicated month so far! Firstly had to cancel my HSG as no transport as Dannys Grandad (whom we were going to ask to take us) had a MAJOR heart attack the day before I was supposed to go. Hes ok but still in hospital awaiting an operation for a stent to be fitted, sadly he also has kidney issues and may also result in lifetime dialysis :( Hubby has also had to go and give a second sperm sample which was yesterday (always in my fertile 'week'pfft) and I have joined slimming world to try and shift some of this weight so been busy experimenting with foods and trying new things. Using the CBFM advanced (though I think its going to be totally wrong this month!) and also using cheapie OPKS. My phone went kaput on me and has had to go in for repair so I can't temp as I have no alarm :dohh: never mind hoping the OPKs set me right but my phone is expected to be returned monday so going to temp when I wake and write it down so I can record it in the APP! I see we have had a few BFP over the past week too congratulations ladies!! I have an ultrasound on the 22nd so will see what they have to say!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> MY apologies for vanishing for a while! Had a complicated month so far! Firstly had to cancel my HSG as no transport as Dannys Grandad (whom we were going to ask to take us) had a MAJOR heart attack the day before I was supposed to go. Hes ok but still in hospital awaiting an operation for a stent to be fitted, sadly he also has kidney issues and may also result in lifetime dialysis :( Hubby has also had to go and give a second sperm sample which was yesterday (always in my fertile 'week'pfft) and I have joined slimming world to try and shift some of this weight so been busy experimenting with foods and trying new things. Using the CBFM advanced (though I think its going to be totally wrong this month!) and also using cheapie OPKS. My phone went kaput on me and has had to go in for repair so I can't temp as I have no alarm :dohh: never mind hoping the OPKs set me right but my phone is expected to be returned monday so going to temp when I wake and write it down so I can record it in the APP! I see we have had a few BFP over the past week too congratulations ladies!! I have an ultrasound on the 22nd so will see what they have to say!

Why has he had to give a second sperm sample? How did things look on the first one?

I'm getting Nervous for my specialist appointment. Don't really know what to expect from them and how quickly they will get things moving for us


----------



## Michellebelle

This thread got deleted from my subscribed threads, so I hadn't been checking in, but what a great surprise to see these BFPs! Congrats Babyrose, Bella, and Destiny! What great news!


----------



## melewen

I'm excited to hear what they tell both of you km and ginge! Fx for some helpful appointments :thumbup:

Baby rose did you have your betas on Friday?


----------



## x-ginge-x

his sample was slightly lower than average but still good, so hoping this one is better, they have to be done at least 3 months apart, hoping i have shed a few lb this week!


----------



## baby_rose

Hey ladies no they didn't give me a number &#128529;&#128529;&#128529; it was just a yes or no hcg presence test idk why tho I'm totally done with that place I'm scheduling my 1st real pregnancy apt Monday elsewhere sine they were giving me a hard time with my insurances just to be jerks how are u ladies


----------



## kmpreston

baby_rose said:


> Hey ladies no they didn't give me a number &#128529;&#128529;&#128529; it was just a yes or no hcg presence test idk why tho I'm totally done with that place I'm scheduling my 1st real pregnancy apt Monday elsewhere sine they were giving me a hard time with my insurances just to be jerks how are u ladies

I'm ready to give up but just having a bad week. Will be alright by ovulation time again. Just sick of people asking when I'm having kids or pregnancy announcements from friends. 14 people on mat leave from work now and about 10 friends expecting with 5 more just given birth. It's wearing me down for sure


----------



## Michellebelle

I know what you mean, kmpreston. So many people announcing. For me, a lot of cousins announcing their second. And I bet they are all thinking about when I will have a baby. Little do they know...


----------



## baby_rose

Girls it took for me to give up ttc for it to happen as much as I hated hearing that myself it must hold some truth &#128531; for me it was a personal choice since ttc was taking over me &#128553;


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have given up to be fair, concentrating on shedding lb instead whatever will eb will be, no longer using the cbfm just dont know where to sell it :/


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I have given up to be fair, concentrating on shedding lb instead whatever will eb will be, no longer using the cbfm just dont know where to sell it :/

I'm tempted to stop trying and book Disney in Florida for Easter instead!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Much less hassle, less stress less worrying and I have accepted what will be will be!!


----------



## melewen

We got prego on vacation km! :thumbup: hehe


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> We got prego on vacation km! :thumbup: hehe

Well I go to Spain in two weeks which is around ovulation (but maybe just after :shrug::shrug: )

Still, fingers crossed! 

Florida would be a huge financial commitment though so I may see what the specialist says next Friday before I actually do anything


----------



## Michellebelle

Ooooh vacation baby km! I got pregnant (though it ended in miscarriage) while DH and I were on vacation in Boston. I think there is DEF something to be said about relaxing!


----------



## baby_rose

First look ladies just wanted to share with you guys &#128522; he's super small still but according to the doctor normal for my 6 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## x-ginge-x

nawww baby rose a beanie :D so lovely :) I think i have only just ovulated this cycle :shock:


----------



## kmpreston

baby_rose said:


> First look ladies just wanted to share with you guys &#128522; he's super small still but according to the doctor normal for my 6 weeks

Awww lovely!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> nawww baby rose a beanie :D so lovely :) I think i have only just ovulated this cycle :shock:

Wow that's super late for you! Maybe this is a lucky cycle


----------



## x-ginge-x

mean af is due just after our 1 year anniversary if i have indeed ovulated!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> mean af is due just after our 1 year anniversary if i have indeed ovulated!

What dates your anniversary?


----------



## melewen

Love it baby rose!


----------



## x-ginge-x

It's 26th July I will be 9dpo! Had an ultrasound today but don't get results til 12th August


----------



## baby_rose

Good luck ginge &#128522;


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> It's 26th July I will be 9dpo! Had an ultrasound today but don't get results til 12th August

My anniversary is 25th July :) and I'll hopefully be ovulating


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm just waiting to O. I got a positive opk yesterday so I hope it happens soon. Not sure the likelihood of getting pregnant this cycle since it's the first after my miscarriage and I'm not on fertility drugs, but we shall see!


----------



## baby_rose

Luck km ! 
Michelle I'm sorry for asking in regards to your mc did u spot days before? I had to go to the ER yesterday I had spotted a little the last two days but yesterday morning it looked like cd1 for me I freaked out and went levels are fine baby is alive spotting has almost disappeared but I'm still worried &#128549;


----------



## kmpreston

Well. Today went really well!

Basically repeated everything I already knew and the plan is as follows 
1) I get my tubes checked as soon as I'm back from Spain
2) DH gets a sperm check 17th August 
3) if both of those are ok then first week of September I go back and get clomid and they will do a blood test on day 21
4) repeat if it doesn't work first time with a higher dose each month

In other news we booked to go to Orlando at Easter today!

It was saving us £2000 but we had to pay a £300 deposit. We decided to risk it as we only won't be able to go if I get pregnant either this cycle or next! So I'm super excited as it will either be a baby at Easter or a holiday at Easter!

Yayyyy!


----------



## Michellebelle

baby_rose said:


> Luck km !
> Michelle I'm sorry for asking in regards to your mc did u spot days before? I had to go to the ER yesterday I had spotted a little the last two days but yesterday morning it looked like cd1 for me I freaked out and went levels are fine baby is alive spotting has almost disappeared but I'm still worried &#55357;&#56869;

Hi! I did spot for a couple of days before. But... We knew things weren't going well because my HCG levels weren't rising properly well in advance. But I hear most spotting is completely normal so don't worry! You're far enough along that I wouldn't worry.

Also.. My spotting only got worse, not better. So I'd say you're most likely fine!


----------



## Michellebelle

kmpreston said:


> Well. Today went really well!
> 
> Basically repeated everything I already knew and the plan is as follows
> 1) I get my tubes checked as soon as I'm back from Spain
> 2) DH gets a sperm check 17th August
> 3) if both of those are ok then first week of September I go back and get clomid and they will do a blood test on day 21
> 4) repeat if it doesn't work first time with a higher dose each month
> 
> In other news we booked to go to Orlando at Easter today!
> 
> It was saving us £2000 but we had to pay a £300 deposit. We decided to risk it as we only won't be able to go if I get pregnant either this cycle or next! So I'm super excited as it will either be a baby at Easter or a holiday at Easter!
> 
> Yayyyy!

Yay! I can't remember.. Have you done Clomid before or not?


----------



## kmpreston

Michellebelle said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Well. Today went really well!
> 
> Basically repeated everything I already knew and the plan is as follows
> 1) I get my tubes checked as soon as I'm back from Spain
> 2) DH gets a sperm check 17th August
> 3) if both of those are ok then first week of September I go back and get clomid and they will do a blood test on day 21
> 4) repeat if it doesn't work first time with a higher dose each month
> 
> In other news we booked to go to Orlando at Easter today!
> 
> It was saving us £2000 but we had to pay a £300 deposit. We decided to risk it as we only won't be able to go if I get pregnant either this cycle or next! So I'm super excited as it will either be a baby at Easter or a holiday at Easter!
> 
> Yayyyy!
> 
> Yay! I can't remember.. Have you done Clomid before or not?Click to expand...

No just soy ISO before


----------



## melewen

KM that sounds like a great plan

Baby rose how is your spotting?


----------



## Destinyk

Babyrose I don't think I would worry too much I had spotting once on Tuesday and once on Wednesday, when I peed and wiped it was there on the TP a little bit but has since disappeared. As long as it wasn't enough to soak a pad and isn't accompanied with clots or bad cramps I really think your ok. I know it's easier said then done to relax because when I saw the blood I also freaked but a positive mindset will definitely do us better than a negative one! Take care


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> It's 26th July I will be 9dpo! Had an ultrasound today but don't get results til 12th August

Happy anniversary ginge x


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thankyou km :) x sadly no BFP to go with but i see lines but cant get them on a picture :/ not even sure they are real!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Thankyou km :) x sadly no BFP to go with but i see lines but cant get them on a picture :/ not even sure they are real!

You're only 7dpo according to your chart though?!


----------



## Michellebelle

Looks like could be an implantation dip today, Ginge!

BabyRose, how are you doing? Did the spotting stop?


----------



## baby_rose

Fx girls and dest look like I'm okay now I had a bit of pink in the morning but that's it nothing for a liner thank god my partner broke his hand so had to do the ER and hospital these last two days so much for no stress &#128528;&#128528;


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well either false lines or chemical either way CD1 for me...again :( got to book hsg now.


----------



## Michellebelle

x-ginge-x said:


> Well either false lines or chemical either way CD1 for me...again :( got to book hsg now.

Aww I'm sorry Ginge :hugs:


----------



## kmpreston

Sorry ginge :( you gonna chart properly this month?


----------



## x-ginge-x

im going to try, hsg is on tuesday...


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> im going to try, hsg is on tuesday...

That's soon, will AF have finished?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yeah, only just though. usually i have a 4-5 day cycle, so it should be over then, i remember it from last time though :/ dont like them but hey hum onwards eh


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Yeah, only just though. usually i have a 4-5 day cycle, so it should be over then, i remember it from last time though :/ dont like them but hey hum onwards eh

I've got mine next cycle too but depends on when AF arrives. Think I'm just ovulating now so maybe AF will be another 12 days yet :/


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well done for this time, not the most pleasant of procedures but I'm glad it's one I don't have often 12th is our next appointment with consultant where I can show I am losing weight too!


----------



## kmpreston

How we all doing?
I seem to have ovulated super late. Only got the tell tale post O boob soreness yesterday so probably ovulated on Friday. Was supposed to start AF on Tuesday so now my hsg will be way later than planned :/


----------



## Destinyk

Wishing you both luck with your hsg, thinking of you guys and keeping my FX for your BFPs! :hugs:


----------



## Destinyk

Does anyone know what happened to Oasis?


----------



## melewen

I just found her journal and looks like she has had several losses :( including a late one recently. So sad


----------



## Destinyk

Mel oh no, not the kind of news I was hoping to hear :(


----------



## melewen

I know :( super sad


----------



## thumpette

Hi girls, would anyone care to comment on my chart? Ff has added clear crosshairs but to me it doesn't look like I've ovulated (never known myself not to ovulate before). What do ye think? 

The one high spike was actually taken 2 hours later than normal but even when I remove that ff still thinks I've ovulated?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Seems you have indeed ovulated going by temps but only a blood test could confirm, I expect a positive OPk tomorrow so it seems the hsg hasn't meddled too much!


----------



## melewen

Definitely looks like FF was right to me now :)


----------



## kmpreston

Period started today, 8 days late. Must have ovulated really really late

Anyways HSG booked in on the CD9 which is weds the 26th

Happy Monday :(


----------



## x-ginge-x

aww hunny sorry she came so late, mines due while I am on hliday and could come as early as tomorrow (my 25th birthday :/ ) so i hope she stays away for a bit xx


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> aww hunny sorry she came so late, mines due while I am on hliday and could come as early as tomorrow (my 25th birthday :/ ) so i hope she stays away for a bit xx

When do you get your hsg results?


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> aww hunny sorry she came so late, mines due while I am on hliday and could come as early as tomorrow (my 25th birthday :/ ) so i hope she stays away for a bit xx

cD14? Your luteal phase is much improved


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> aww hunny sorry she came so late, mines due while I am on hliday and could come as early as tomorrow (my 25th birthday :/ ) so i hope she stays away for a bit xx

cD14? Your luteal phase is much improved


----------



## kmpreston

Had my HSG today. From what I could see my tubes are both blocked. I can't be certain as I wasn't shown the picture directly, I was looking at a reflection. But I could clearly see my uterus and couldn't see my tubes at all. So feeling a bit bummed out.

Still going to DTD around ovulation this month but not temping or using OPKs until I know there is actually a point to it


----------



## melewen

Km :( they didn't say anything to you about it? I think Mary had some good results with serrapeptase and other enzymes!


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Km :( they didn't say anything to you about it? I think Mary had some good results with serrapeptase and other enzymes!

No the radiographer didn't say a thing :(


----------



## Fliss

I was taking serrapeptase for at least 3 months when I fell with this baby - and I'd been told my fallopian tubes were completely blocked.

I don't know if it was down to the serrapeptase - but it's worth trying x


----------



## kmpreston

Fliss said:


> I was taking serrapeptase for at least 3 months when I fell with this baby - and I'd been told my fallopian tubes were completely blocked.
> 
> I don't know if it was down to the serrapeptase - but it's worth trying x

What is serrapeptase? Wow Your pregnancy is going so quick!


----------



## Fliss

It's basically silkworm enzyme - supposed to be good for reducing inflammation and dissolving scar tissue - so maybe it helped me?


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Definitely looks like FF was right to me now :)

Mel you haven't posted a video for ages! This makes me sad, they are so funny!


----------



## melewen

I thought it had only been a week! This week was all maternity leave stuff so I'm hoping to catch up next week! I hate that I'm so behind


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> I thought it had only been a week! This week was all maternity leave stuff so I'm hoping to catch up next week! I hate that I'm so behind

5 weeks! You're so close to baby time already!


----------



## melewen

Omg I know. He's early term in two days! I can't believe it


----------



## kmpreston

Just randomly ovulating on day 16 rather than my usual 18-27 range. Caught me off guard and we haven't DTD for days :(


----------



## kmpreston

Cutie is in labour &#128512;


----------



## x-ginge-x

Oooh bet baby is here by now!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Oooh bet baby is here by now!

Yep he is here!

In other news I have just picked up my clomid as my HSG showed my tubes are clear :)


----------



## kmpreston

What's happening with you and clomid ginge?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I cant have it until I get my BMI down, unfortunately that is taking time but I am not bothered now, waiting to conceive when ready


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I cant have it until I get my BMI down, unfortunately that is taking time but I am not bothered now, waiting to conceive when ready

Ye I'm AT the "it will happen when it happens stage". My BMI is 31. They gave it me anyways because they know the 2st weight gain has been since I stopped the pill and won't shift despite exercise and 1500 calories per day. Said I need to keep trying to get it down (trying harder than ever now)


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have confirmed pcos so i know weightloss is HARD for me, joined slimming world and down half a stone now!! bmi has to be below 35 i think not worried anyway


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I have confirmed pcos so i know weightloss is HARD for me, joined slimming world and down half a stone now!! bmi has to be below 35 i think not worried anyway

Ye I have confirmed PCOS too which is why I have gained 2st and it just won't shift. Slimming world worked for me for about a month and then it stopped shifting it. That's all gone back on again now anyways


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have been doing slimming world for 2 months now, its working but slowly, need to be more adventurous with foods and stuff, but i struggle with textures!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I have been doing slimming world for 2 months now, its working but slowly, need to be more adventurous with foods and stuff, but i struggle with textures!

I'm also very bad with textures. All foods I like are bad!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> I have been doing slimming world for 2 months now, its working but slowly, need to be more adventurous with foods and stuff, but i struggle with textures!

Ye I'm very similar with food. All food I like is bad

Have you ovulated yet?


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have no idea, not tracked this month, don't particularly care, trying to sell my CB monitor as its not getting used :/


----------



## x-ginge-x

Feeling a bit miserable today, broken my tooth and can't get emergency appointment so got to see a dentist tomorrow, no idea where I am cycle wise, suspect I ovulated a few days ago but not actually tracked but been to smyths with my parents to get sons birthday/xmas presents and been looking at some gorgeous baby things, like the tinylove rocker napper (£65) at the mo and feeling like a failure frown emoticon


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Feeling a bit miserable today, broken my tooth and can't get emergency appointment so got to see a dentist tomorrow, no idea where I am cycle wise, suspect I ovulated a few days ago but not actually tracked but been to smyths with my parents to get sons birthday/xmas presents and been looking at some gorgeous baby things, like the tinylove rocker napper (£65) at the mo and feeling like a failure frown emoticon

I get a lot of days like that at the moment. The feeling like a failure. Particularly at 3am last night when woken by crippling period pains 

Clomid round 1 starts tomorrow

Hope you get the tooth sorted tomorrow


----------



## x-ginge-x

Not quite sorted as it was irreparable but it's ok nw just sharp. Still feeling sorry for myself but 2lb lighter on a good note making 9 1/2 lb so far I am 1 1/2 lbs off my last recorded pre pregnancy weight! So overall pretty pleased with it. Going to attempt to avoid any testing this month so save on disappointment hopefully! Although on a side note Aleks new nursery has agreed to cloth nappy him meaning I won't have to buy disposable nappies woohoo
woohoo


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Not quite sorted as it was irreparable but it's ok nw just sharp. Still feeling sorry for myself but 2lb lighter on a good note making 9 1/2 lb so far I am 1 1/2 lbs off my last recorded pre pregnancy weight! So overall pretty pleased with it. Going to attempt to avoid any testing this month so save on disappointment hopefully! Although on a side note Aleks new nursery has agreed to cloth nappy him meaning I won't have to buy disposable nappies woohoo
> woohoo

That's great :)

I didn't test last month. Have no intention of testing this month as there was much less pre AF anguish. However I have felt horrendous for the last three days. So hormonal

On the positive side I started my clomid today :)


----------



## x-ginge-x

Well bfn after bfn and pulled out my thermometer again once af arrives I think I'm done with it all every other person is pregnant and is plastering it all over Facebook and I'm just sat here like woohoo :cry:


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Well bfn after bfn and pulled out my thermometer again once af arrives I think I'm done with it all every other person is pregnant and is plastering it all over Facebook and I'm just sat here like woohoo :cry:

Temps don't tell you much without the bigger picture

I feel your pain. 3 fb announcements this week. One baby born and two baby's due in the next 3 days. Far too much


----------



## x-ginge-x

It sure is, and at least I can see when to expect AF when temping so thats a good thing, BFN again today :(


----------



## Destinyk

Hey ladies thought I'd check in on you. I know it's hard seeing all the announcements on FB and all, whenever someone told me they were expecting I felt like it was so unfair. I had to literally stop trying for it to finally happen and I know it's soo annoying to hear that because it annoyed me when my mom would say it but it was true for me. The only thing I did the month we conceived was drink a cup of Fertilitea once a day until O, I highly recommend simply because it worked for me! :hugs: and I am praying for your BFPs


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Hey ladies thought I'd check in on you. I know it's hard seeing all the announcements on FB and all, whenever someone told me they were expecting I felt like it was so unfair. I had to literally stop trying for it to finally happen and I know it's soo annoying to hear that because it annoyed me when my mom would say it but it was true for me. The only thing I did the month we conceived was drink a cup of Fertilitea once a day until O, I highly recommend simply because it worked for me! :hugs: and I am praying for your BFPs

Hey dest! Nice to see you! I see you're having a little lady? Congrats!

I totally hear you with the stop trying thing. I would, however, as I have been given clomid I feel like I should keep trying for at least a few cycles to let it try to work!


----------



## Destinyk

Kmpreston yes we found out we are having a girl in Saturday, thank you! I definitely agree you should give the Clomid a shot, lots of ladies have had great success with it. Our bodies are meant for making babies but sometimes we need a little extra push and I truly hope this does it for you (and quickly!). I will definitely be stalking this thread for yours and ginges good news! Besides that how are you doing? You were going on vacation soon weren't you?


----------



## Fliss

:hugs: for everyone - you'll do it ladies, I know you will


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Kmpreston yes we found out we are having a girl in Saturday, thank you! I definitely agree you should give the Clomid a shot, lots of ladies have had great success with it. Our bodies are meant for making babies but sometimes we need a little extra push and I truly hope this does it for you (and quickly!). I will definitely be stalking this thread for yours and ginges good news! Besides that how are you doing? You were going on vacation soon weren't you?

Been on holiday 2 weeks in Spain about 6 weeks ago! Now I'm back into the thick of it at school (I'm a teacher) and just hoping that by the end of this academic year I'll be carrying a baby around either in my arms or my tummy and looking forward to some well needed time off work


----------



## Destinyk

Km oh boy sorry I'm so late! I hope you enjoyed yourself. That's awesome what grade and subject do you teach? I am hoping that you will be carrying a baby around soon, you know what they say good things come to those who wait! It'll be that much better when you end up with baby and I am so excited for the day I see you post your BFP!!


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Km oh boy sorry I'm so late! I hope you enjoyed yourself. That's awesome what grade and subject do you teach? I am hoping that you will be carrying a baby around soon, you know what they say good things come to those who wait! It'll be that much better when you end up with baby and I am so excited for the day I see you post your BFP!!

Teach science! The 50mg per day of clomid hasn't worked. cd15 and not ovulated yet. Hope I get put up to 100 at my next appointment (26th oct) as they only provide clomid for 6 cycles and I will have done two at 50mg


----------



## Destinyk

Km I hope they raise your dosage or you get some results soon


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Km I hope they raise your dosage or you get some results soon

Im considering just upping it myself


----------



## Destinyk

Km I like zee way you think :devil:
If you want something done ya gotta do it yourself!


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Omg I know. He's early term in two days! I can't believe it

I see you've had him Mel! Can't wait to hear about his birth and how motherhood is going!


----------



## kmpreston

Wow ginge your cycle seems to be coming along quickly!


----------



## x-ginge-x

Yep they sure do, sorry had a rough week not posted for a while, took soy iso 120mg days 5-9 hoping it helps, I took digi opk this morning and got flashing smiley, fingers crossed I get a good O this month, also taking multi vits and folic acid, got another pound off a SW too, so now im almost a stone lighter from starting (lost about a stone and a half altogether)


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Yep they sure do, sorry had a rough week not posted for a while, took soy iso 120mg days 5-9 hoping it helps, I took digi opk this morning and got flashing smiley, fingers crossed I get a good O this month, also taking multi vits and folic acid, got another pound off a SW too, so now im almost a stone lighter from starting (lost about a stone and a half altogether)

Wow you have def ovulated look at those temps!
I need to get on the vitamins again next month I realised this week I stopped them a while back! Oops! Will check the cupboards or go buy some soon :/


----------



## moonstar_004

hi, haven't been on here for a while. not sure if i should post my question here or look for a clomid thread, but here goes...

i was prescribed clomid this cycle for the first time, 100mg/day(50mg morning and night). took them cd3-7. i still continued charting, even though i know that clomid can affect my pre-ovulation temps.

sooo now, i'm on cd32, no af, temp is still up. i actually didn't take my temp the past few days thinking that af will arrive anytime since i've been having mild cramps. 

does my chart look ok? i'm not sure if i ovulated late that's probably causing my late period, if ever. does clomid affect post-ovulation temps as well? chart is on my sig. hoping for any feedback or experience you may have had.

P.S. i haven't tested yet, as i thought i had a pregnancy test on hand this morning, but found out that it's an ovulation kit. aaand, i'm too scared to test!


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Yep they sure do, sorry had a rough week not posted for a while, took soy iso 120mg days 5-9 hoping it helps, I took digi opk this morning and got flashing smiley, fingers crossed I get a good O this month, also taking multi vits and folic acid, got another pound off a SW too, so now im almost a stone lighter from starting (lost about a stone and a half altogether)

Wow you have def ovulated look at those temps!
I need to get on the vitamins again next month I realised this week I stopped them a while back! Oops! Will check the cupboards or go buy some soon :/


----------



## kmpreston

moonstar_004 said:


> hi, haven't been on here for a while. not sure if i should post my question here or look for a clomid thread, but here goes...
> 
> i was prescribed clomid this cycle for the first time, 100mg/day(50mg morning and night). took them cd3-7. i still continued charting, even though i know that clomid can affect my pre-ovulation temps.
> 
> sooo now, i'm on cd32, no af, temp is still up. i actually didn't take my temp the past few days thinking that af will arrive anytime since i've been having mild cramps.
> 
> does my chart look ok? i'm not sure if i ovulated late that's probably causing my late period, if ever. does clomid affect post-ovulation temps as well? chart is on my sig. hoping for any feedback or experience you may have had.
> 
> P.S. i haven't tested yet, as i thought i had a pregnancy test on hand this morning, but found out that it's an ovulation kit. aaand, i'm too scared to test!

You've ovulated on day 15 I think
Your temps look great
I reckon you're in line for Bfp. 
Crack the tests out


----------



## moonstar_004

Please tell me you see it? (sorry! i can't figure out how to post a thumbnail image!)

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l296/moonstar_004/90DFB469-BA6B-4F27-BEA9-044573CE1555_zps6rhcdcdz.jpg


----------



## Destinyk

Moonstar I definitely see a line!!! :happydance:


----------



## moonstar_004

eek! i posted it on countdowntopregnancy too, and so far all votes have been for positive. i can't believe it! it didn't occur to me to take another pregnancy test with the same FMU, i was shaking so hard. i checked it after the 2 minute mark.


----------



## Destinyk

Moonstar I know what you mean girly it took a second to process in my mind this was real too! Congratulations hun, excited to see that line get darker!


----------



## kmpreston

Definitely a positive


----------



## kmpreston

moonstar_004 said:


> Please tell me you see it? (sorry! i can't figure out how to post a thumbnail image!)
> 
> https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l296/moonstar_004/90DFB469-BA6B-4F27-BEA9-044573CE1555_zps6rhcdcdz.jpg

Definitely positive. Get a frer


----------



## moonstar_004

Unfortunately we don't have FRER onthis side of the world. :( Took 2 tests today at 19dpo & lines were definitely more visible. :)


----------



## Fliss

That is wonderful x


----------



## kmpreston

melewen said:


> Omg I know. He's early term in two days! I can't believe it

How was your birth and everything Mel? Did the hypno babies thing work?


----------



## kmpreston

Evaps are the worlds most irritating phenomenon
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Aayla

I would love for someone to look at my chart. I am normally not confused but this isn't a normal cycle. I am still in the "miscarriage cycle." I changed FF to start day 1 as when I got the heavy bleeding and passed everything but I was having spotty to light bleeding all the 8 days prior. 

FF gave me dotted cross hairs yesterday because I put I had watery cm. Take that off and it takes away the cross hairs, yet it tells me it is basing it off my temps. 

I don't normally ovulate on my own and because I was getting so far into a cycle I was about to use provera to induce a period (I have had to do this before I started taking letrozole). But now that i have these cross hairs I don't want to risk anything and now feel forced to wait it out for 2 more weeks. I didn't get a decent positive until 14 dpo last time so I have at least a week to go before I should test. I have an 18 day lp so my test day on FF is Oct 30. 

can anyone give me insight?


----------



## kmpreston

Aayla said:


> I would love for someone to look at my chart. I am normally not confused but this isn't a normal cycle. I am still in the "miscarriage cycle." I changed FF to start day 1 as when I got the heavy bleeding and passed everything but I was having spotty to light bleeding all the 8 days prior.
> 
> FF gave me dotted cross hairs yesterday because I put I had watery cm. Take that off and it takes away the cross hairs, yet it tells me it is basing it off my temps.
> 
> I don't normally ovulate on my own and because I was getting so far into a cycle I was about to use provera to induce a period (I have had to do this before I started taking letrozole). But now that i have these cross hairs I don't want to risk anything and now feel forced to wait it out for 2 more weeks. I didn't get a decent positive until 14 dpo last time so I have at least a week to go before I should test. I have an 18 day lp so my test day on FF is Oct 30.
> 
> can anyone give me insight?

On the one hand I'm not convinced you ovulated and if you put a dummy temp in on the day you missed and put all your times the same I think FF will agre

On the other hand there is always hope and if you're not spotting I say wait until the 30th just to be sure/to see if you have a natural cycle


----------



## baby_rose

Km could have been a chemical ? :(

Aayla welcome.... Do you temp at the same time everyday ? I had crazy charts till I started setting an alarm at 5am just for temping... I see temps dropping? Maybe you'll start your period soon ? Watery cm is very hard to note as ff will automatically think you're about to O


----------



## kmpreston

baby_rose said:


> Km could have been a chemical ? :(
> 
> Aayla welcome.... Do you temp at the same time everyday ? I had crazy charts till I started setting an alarm at 5am just for temping... I see temps dropping? Maybe you'll start your period soon ? Watery cm is very hard to note as ff will automatically think you're about to O

I think it may have been because this AF is beyond weird


----------



## baby_rose

Km I was a going to say that first test was very strong for an evap and I'm sorry if it was..... At least u have hope that you're close !


----------



## kmpreston

baby_rose said:


> Km I was a going to say that first test was very strong for an evap and I'm sorry if it was..... At least u have hope that you're close !

I can't see what else this could be cause even though it was only a day late nothing about this AF is normal


----------



## Aayla

baby_rose said:


> Km could have been a chemical ? :(
> 
> Aayla welcome.... Do you temp at the same time everyday ? I had crazy charts till I started setting an alarm at 5am just for temping... I see temps dropping? Maybe you'll start your period soon ? Watery cm is very hard to note as ff will automatically think you're about to O


99% of the time I do. I had to set an alarm as well. I wasn't working for most of this cycle so it was easy to set it for 9am. The 2 times that are open circles are only off by 30 min for one and an hour for the other. I am now working so my temps are going to start being off in times. I work evenings and graveyards with one day shift thrown in this week. My wake time is going to be all over the place. I hate shift work. I just started but I am hoping to be switched to all graveyard once my training is done.


----------



## baby_rose

kmpreston said:


> baby_rose said:
> 
> 
> Km I was a going to say that first test was very strong for an evap and I'm sorry if it was..... At least u have hope that you're close !
> 
> I can't see what else this could be cause even though it was only a day late nothing about this AF is normalClick to expand...

 Have u taken another test? Just o be sure


----------



## baby_rose

Aayla said:


> baby_rose said:
> 
> 
> Km could have been a chemical ? :(
> 
> Aayla welcome.... Do you temp at the same time everyday ? I had crazy charts till I started setting an alarm at 5am just for temping... I see temps dropping? Maybe you'll start your period soon ? Watery cm is very hard to note as ff will automatically think you're about to O
> 
> 
> 99% of the time I do. I had to set an alarm as well. I wasn't working for most of this cycle so it was easy to set it for 9am. The 2 times that are open circles are only off by 30 min for one and an hour for the other. I am now working so my temps are going to start being off in times. I work evenings and graveyards with one day shift thrown in this week. My wake time is going to be all over the place. I hate shift work. I just started but I am hoping to be switched to all graveyard once my training is done.Click to expand...

I see congrats on the training &#128522; Do u have any additional signs of post ovulation ? Have u tried opks at all?


----------



## Aayla

I normally do use opk's. I got a positive on cd8 but that was residual hcg from the mc I am sure. 

I didn't bother with this one as I wasn't expecting to ovulate on my own so I was just waiting for af to show up. And i got spotting so i assuked she was. I was about to induce with provera when FF gave me the dotted cross hairs. Now I don't want to just in case. I think i am going to have to wait this out. I have no symptoms really that are similar to what I had before. Just some twinge cramps on my left side the last 2 days. Skin is a bit more oily today.


----------



## Aayla

So I adjusted my temps that were open circles. If I am off by more than an hour I adjust them. Always using the same calculator. As you can see FF took away my cross hairs and no temp shift is there. Which I have when I ovulate. So I am more inclined to go with my gut in that I have not ovulated. But I am still a bit leary of using provera. If I tested tomorrow it would be 9dpo according to the previous cross hairs but it will be 38 days since everything passed. 

I just want to move on from this and start again.


----------



## kmpreston

baby_rose said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby_rose said:
> 
> 
> Km I was a going to say that first test was very strong for an evap and I'm sorry if it was..... At least u have hope that you're close !
> 
> I can't see what else this could be cause even though it was only a day late nothing about this AF is normalClick to expand...
> 
> Have u taken another test? Just o be sureClick to expand...

Nope not thought to!


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I have never posted in here but I need some help!!!

I just started temping two cycles ago. Well this cycle my temps have been crazy. I am CD 5. My chart is in my sig. Is it okay for them to be bouncing like that?? I have been really sick the last two weeks, but the end of my last cycle wasn't this bouncy. I temp at the same time every day and my night routines have been very similar as well. I just don't know what is causing this jumping. **I did start taking dayquil/nyquil on CD 1, maybe that is contributing to it??


----------



## kmpreston

krissie328 said:


> Hey ladies- I have never posted in here but I need some help!!!
> 
> I just started temping two cycles ago. Well this cycle my temps have been crazy. I am CD 5. My chart is in my sig. Is it okay for them to be bouncing like that?? I have been really sick the last two weeks, but the end of my last cycle wasn't this bouncy. I temp at the same time every day and my night routines have been very similar as well. I just don't know what is causing this jumping. **I did start taking dayquil/nyquil on CD 1, maybe that is contributing to it??

Temps can be very erratic during your period, they look like they are calming down now.


----------



## kmpreston

"I'm ovulating"

DH magically too tired for sex from the minute he gets home at 6 even though he stays awake til 10

Anyone else found that after trying for a while their DH becomes a total pain in the neck?


----------



## kmpreston

Just letting anyone who still checks this know that we have finally cracked it and I'm pregnant!!!


----------



## cutieq

kmpreston said:


> Just letting anyone who still checks this know that we have finally cracked it and I'm pregnant!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## kmpreston

cutieq said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> Just letting anyone who still checks this know that we have finally cracked it and I'm pregnant!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!Click to expand...

Thanks cutie! I'm just contemplating the best way to tell my DH


----------



## Destinyk

Ahhhh! Congratulations!! Soo very happy for you KM h&h 9 months!


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Ahhhh! Congratulations!! Soo very happy for you KM h&h 9 months!

Thanks dest!!

Can't believe you're 27 weeks already, it's flown!


----------



## Destinyk

KM I know it's crazy, you'll blink and you'll be 27 weeks along as well! I'm so excited for you :)


----------



## moonstar_004

Eek, congratulations kmpreston!!!


----------



## x-ginge-x

congratulations hun!! xx woop x im still trudging along going to call fertility specialist in january for an appointment


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> congratulations hun!! xx woop x im still trudging along going to call fertility specialist in january for an appointment

Thanks ginge! It was the clomid that did it! That and BD 5 days in a row around O :haha::haha:


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> congratulations hun!! xx woop x im still trudging along going to call fertility specialist in january for an appointment

Oops meant to say good luck with your appointment! Ask for metformin with the clomid if you can x


----------



## Fliss

Congratulations KM

Ginger good luck with the fertility specialist xxxx


----------



## baby_rose

Yeyyyyyyyy congrats km!!!!!!


----------



## kmpreston

baby_rose said:


> Yeyyyyyyyy congrats km!!!!!!

Thanks!! Hope your baby is doing well

My tests don't seem to be getting any darker which is stressing me out but my symptoms are definitely getting worse!


----------



## kmpreston

kmpreston said:


> baby_rose said:
> 
> 
> Yeyyyyyyyy congrats km!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks!! Hope your baby is doing well
> 
> My tests don't seem to be getting any darker which is stressing me out but my symptoms are definitely getting worse!Click to expand...

My tests did end up getting darker but unfortunately I ended up having a miscarriage today :(


----------



## cutieq

kmpreston said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby_rose said:
> 
> 
> Yeyyyyyyyy congrats km!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks!! Hope your baby is doing well
> 
> My tests don't seem to be getting any darker which is stressing me out but my symptoms are definitely getting worse!Click to expand...
> 
> My tests did end up getting darker but unfortunately I ended up having a miscarriage today :(Click to expand...

:hugs: so sorry to hear this


----------



## kmpreston

cutieq said:


> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpreston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby_rose said:
> 
> 
> Yeyyyyyyyy congrats km!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks!! Hope your baby is doing well
> 
> My tests don't seem to be getting any darker which is stressing me out but my symptoms are definitely getting worse!Click to expand...
> 
> My tests did end up getting darker but unfortunately I ended up having a miscarriage today :(Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: so sorry to hear thisClick to expand...

Thanks. Just waiting for it to be confirmed by blood test tomorrow. My hcg was only 26 yesterday which was a week after I found out so I'm pretty certain it's over, although the bleeding only lasted 24 hours which seems very quick. I just can't feel like there's a possibility of a positive outcome :(


----------



## Destinyk

Km I'm so sorry, I hope you do get some good news. If you did have a mc though I am very sorry and atleast we know you can definitely get pregnant. I hope when you find yourself ready to try again, if it was a mc, that your next one is extra sticky. :hugs:


----------



## kmpreston

Yep it was a miscarriage. Just one of those things. Second beta came back at 5 so we can start trying again immediately if we want as my hormones are back to "normal" as far as cycles are concerned. Not the best news but at least it was over quickly. Next time it had better be a sticky baby!


----------



## Destinyk

Baby dust to you km


----------



## x-ginge-x

:happydance: praying its a sticky bean


----------



## cutieq

x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 923300
> 
> 
> :happydance: praying its a sticky bean

Oh congrats congrats!!!!! Praying so stinking hard for you!


----------



## Destinyk

Congrats ginge! FX this is a sticky bean


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> View attachment 923300
> 
> 
> :happydance: praying its a sticky bean

Yay!!! Everything crossed for you ginge :)


----------



## baby_rose

Congrats ginge ! Miss all you girls !


----------



## kmpreston

Can't believe how close to your due dates you are baby rose and dest!

Just me waiting for a BFP now?


----------



## kmpreston

Ginge did you do anything different in your BFP month?


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry km only just seen this! No didn't do anything different but I didn't track anything no temps no oaks nothing just has sex when I felt like it no pressure! Xx


----------



## kmpreston

x-ginge-x said:


> Sorry km only just seen this! No didn't do anything different but I didn't track anything no temps no oaks nothing just has sex when I felt like it no pressure! Xx

That's cool :) we aren't trying next month so maybe we will get lucky


----------



## Jannah K

Hello ladies,
Could someone look at my chart? Charting for first time. Had huge temp drop yesterday and now huge rise....hmmm...
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4e4052
Thanks so much!! Ttc#2 3rd cycle...


----------



## x-ginge-x

. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kmpreston

Yay congrats!!

Baby Rose your baby must nearly be here!? Congrats destiny! Your little girl is stunning

I'm still waiting around, currently 11dpo with some kind of irritating Evap going on &#128563;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Destinyk

Ginge congrats!!

Km thank you! FX for you!! :dust:


----------



## kmpreston

Nope. Got this test this morning. And then my period this afternoon
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bittle89

So I've been TTC for 4 months now after getting off BC this last month was the first that I really did any temping and now I'm on CD 36 when normally I've had a 31 day cycle ... No sign of period cramps for the last 4 days -hcp every day so far even with first morning urine.. Will someone help. I feel like I'm losing my mind my chart looks like I should be getting a bfp.. But no such luck so far:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Destinyk

Sorry to hear that KM I know your time is coming soon ! Hang in there girl, I am still checking on you :hugs:


----------



## Destinyk

Bittle sorry late response . your chart does look promising but since this is your first time charting it's hard to compare what is normal for you. I'm sure by now you know if your pg or not, good luck either way!


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Sorry to hear that KM I know your time is coming soon ! Hang in there girl, I am still checking on you :hugs:

I sure hope you're right because my patience and sanity are both wafer thin now


----------



## kmpreston

Just a quick update &#55357;&#56836;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Destinyk

Km I see a line!!


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Km I see a line!!

So do I! This is it I'm sure :happydance:


----------



## Destinyk

Km I've got everything crossed for you, sticky dust :dust:


----------



## kmpreston

Had another early loss. 4 weeks 3 days this time so I guess it was a chemical rather than a miscarriage


----------



## Destinyk

Km I'm so sorry :( are you still using Clomid?


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Km I'm so sorry :( are you still using Clomid?

Yes I am, though I haven't taken it this cycle. I have one cycles worth left


----------



## Destinyk

Km I know you mentioned before about raising your dosage, did your doc ever do so?


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> Km I know you mentioned before about raising your dosage, did your doc ever do so?

Ye been on 100mg since the cycle of my first pregnancy in November


----------



## kmpreston

Going for 3rd time lucky over here :)


----------



## Destinyk

KM that's awesome! I'm so happy for you and I pray this is your sticky bean :) DH and I are 99.5% were going to try for number 2.


----------



## kmpreston

Destinyk said:


> KM that's awesome! I'm so happy for you and I pray this is your sticky bean :) DH and I are 99.5% were going to try for number 2.

Already? That's awesome :) hopefully it's super quick this time


----------



## StephyB

Hi ladies!! Looking for someone to stalk my chart with me lol. Does it look good? TTC#2 and the 2ww is driving me nuts lol. 
My temp was 37.0 today. It has NEVER been that high. But I'm only 8dpo


----------



## kmpreston

Quick update from me for anyone who is following this thread to say that my beautiful baby girl Bryony arrived safely on 31st March 2 years and
9 months after I started my TTC journey and with a little help from clomid. I imagine some of you will now be planning or expecting your second/next baby but I'm just so so happy to have finally joined you all in mummyhood!


----------



## baby_rose

Congrats mamah !!!!


----------



## kmpreston

baby_rose said:


> Congrats mamah !!!!

Thank you baby rose! You've not been on for so long?! How's things?


----------



## faith2015

Hello ladies!! I am hoping that it is okay to join you! I am extremely new to charting and I feel like I am all over the place? advice?


----------

